# Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2019)

*Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nach monatelangem Streit über die Nachrüstung von Euro 4/5 Diesel wurde Ende Dezember eine Richtlinie für die Hardwarenachrüstungen veröffentlicht. 
Mittlerweile ist bei mehreren Herstellern der SCR-Katalysatoren eine Registrierung für die Sets möglich. 

Z.B. Bei Dr. Pley für Volvo D3/D4/D5-Motoren, Scoda Octavia sowie diverse Mercedes-Modelle verfügbar: Dieselnachruestung - Registrierung PKW - Dr Pley SCR Technology GmbH - Hardware Nachruestung fuer Dieselfahrzeuge

Nun ist nur noch die Frage, wann sich die Autohersteller bereit erklären, die Kosten für die Umrüstung von 1500-3000€ zu übernehmen. 

Quelle: Die Hardware-Nachruestung kommt |
                heise Autos


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nun ist nur noch die Frage, wann sich die Autohersteller bereit erklären, die Kosten für die Umrüstung von 1500-3000€ zu übernehmen.



Nie und die deutsche Politik wird dafür schon Sorge tragen das es nie der Fall sein wird.


----------



## chaotium (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Hätten wir ein System wie in den USA, wäre VW seit knapp 2 Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Richtig, das darf man brav selber zahlen, bitte bloss nicht die Industrie da ran nehmen, die müssen schon genug Sorge zu ihren Aktionären haben. Verantwortungslos wenn sie jetzt dafür zahlen müssten und das eine Gewinnwarnung auslösen würde....


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nie und die deutsche Politik wird dafür schon Sorge tragen das es nie der Fall sein wird.



Problem ist nur, dass es sich mit der Umrüstung nicht wirklich lohnt, wenn man die selbst bezahlen muss, aber nur ab und zu mal in einer der betroffenen Städte ist.
Wenn das Bußgeld z.B. in Hamburg 25€ kostet, aber die Umrüstung 2500€, dann würde sich die Umrüstung erst nach 100 Fahrten rentieren.


----------



## geisi2 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Etwas Realsatire gefällig zum Thema?
KBA: ADAC kritisiert Rundbrief an Diesel-Besitzer - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Der Brief in voller Länge
KBA: ADAC kritisiert Brief an Diesel-Besitzer - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Die Kommentare sind zum Teil auch sehr lesenswert...^^

Wie entgegenkommend die Hersteller sind wissen wir ja. Da wird ja momentan alles getan...man wird als Kunde richtig geschätzt und alles dafür getan das dem Kunden kein Schaden entsteht.

Was man für finanzielle Einbußen alleine aus dem Wertverlust seines KFZ hinnehmen muss ist nochmal ein weiterer Punkt.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Immer wieder komisch.
BMW liefert die Diesel in den USA mit entsprechender Hardware aus, damit sie die Grenzwerte einhalten.
Bei uns ist BMW aber nicht in der Lage, mal im Regal nachzuschauen und die Fahrzeuge umzurüsten. Die sitzen das einfach aus und fertig. Der Kunde darf zahlen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Immer wieder komisch.
> BMW liefert die Diesel in den USA mit entsprechender Hardware aus, damit sie die Grenzwerte einhalten.
> Bei uns ist BMW aber nicht in der Lage, mal im Regal nachzuschauen und die Fahrzeuge umzurüsten. Die sitzen das einfach aus und fertig. Der Kunde darf zahlen.



Das wurde ja vor ein paar Monaten bei Frontal21 gezeigt. Der saubere Diesel - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das mit den Fahrverboten ist echt dummer Schwachsinn, die alten Diesel über die nächsten 5 Jahre auslaufen zu lassen wäre sicherlich ökologischer gewesen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass es sich mit der Umrüstung nicht wirklich lohnt, wenn man die selbst bezahlen muss, aber nur ab und zu mal in einer der betroffenen Städte ist.
> Wenn das Bußgeld z.B. in Hamburg 25€ kostet, aber die Umrüstung 2500€, dann würde sich die Umrüstung erst nach 100 Fahrten rentieren.



Das kommt halt dabei heraus, wenn Gesetze nur in ein paar Straßen bundesweit gelten und der Rest rechtsfreier Raum ist.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Das mit den Fahrverboten ist echt dummer Schwachsinn, die alten Diesel über die nächsten 5 Jahre auslaufen zu lassen wäre sicherlich ökologischer gewesen...



Die Fahrverbote sind jeglicher Hinsicht Schwachsinn. Dazu konnte es nur kommen, weil geltendes Recht so lange nicht umgesetzt und die Verstöße so lange komplett ignoriert wurden, bis es sich juristisch nicht mehr unter den Teppich kehren ließ. Und auch dann wurde nichtmal im Eilverfahren eine zweckgerichtete (politische) Lösung gesucht, sondern es wurde einfach abgewartet, was die Justiz am Ende daraus macht. Und es nun einmal nicht Aufgabe der Justiz, Lösungsstrategien zu entwickeln - die sorgt nur für die Umsetzung von Gesetzen. Gesetze, die auch keine sinnvolle Lösung für so eine Situation enthalten, weil diese Situation bei korrekter Anwendung der Gesetze nie hätte eintreten können. Wenn man so an etwas nicht-herangeht, dann bleibt am Ende halt die primitivste Antwort stehen, die es geben kann:
Was nicht erlaubt ist, ist verboten.
Normalerweise sucht man deswegen nach Alternativen zum Verbotenen, aber Politik, Autoindustrie und Bürger* sind im Falle Diesel offensichtlich anderer Meinung.

*: Ja. Bürger. Und das einschließlich der Dieselfahrer. Wir hatten mehr als genug Wahlen seit dem ******* auch wirklich dem letzten Deppen bekannt ist und diejenigen, die den politischen Teil zu verantworten haben, wurden dafür mit Wahlsiegen belohnt. Wer Unions-Verkehrspolitik will, bekommt Unions-Verkehrschaos und das wäre unmöglich gewesen, wenn die Mehrheit der Dieselfahrer sich bei den letzten Wahlen dagegen ausgesprochen hätte. Sie hat sich aber dafür ausgesprochen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es wird Zeit, dass man der Deutschen Umwelthilfe die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkennt und diesen Lobbyisten-Verein an die kurze Leine nimmt. Dieser Herr Resch scheint zudem ja einen massiven Dachschaden zu haben, denn anders kann ich mir dessen Gottkomplex nicht erklären. Dieses A*schloch verhält sich wie ein hobbyloser Rentner, der ständig andere Leute wegen lapalien anzeigt und meint, sich mit jedem anlegen zu müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



chaotium schrieb:


> Hätten wir ein System wie in den USA, wäre VW seit knapp 2 Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden.


Nicht wirklich. Man muss sich nur Mal ansehen wie glimpflich Ford Jahre vorher mit Vergleichbarem davongekommen ist.
Wäre VW ein amerikanisches Unternehmen wäre nie etwas an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt. Und anders herum werden sie in DE als lokales Großunternehmen geschützt. Kann man ******* finden, wäre in den USA aber auch nicht anders gelaufen.


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nie und die deutsche Politik wird dafür schon Sorge tragen das es nie der Fall sein wird.



Dank der Politik gibt es ja die meisten Probleme erst. Was die Hersteller gemacht haben ist das eine aber was die Politik daraus macht finde ich bei weitem schlimmer.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das Ende des Verbrenners ist ja ganz legitim und notwendig, aber wie man etwas derart schlecht planen kann geht mir nicht in den Kopf.

Also persönlich kann ich auch ganz gut ohne Auto leben, aber bei meinem Vater sehe ich schon, dass das nicht jeder kann.


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ist eh ne Riesenschweinerei und ein absolutes Armutszeugnis, das der eh schon teuer (und in gutem Glauben) gekaufte Diesel jetzt noch kostenpflichtig für die Kunden auf "sauber" getrimmt werden soll. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Armes reiches Deutschland...

Läuft doch bestens für die Auto-Industrie hierzulande. Mist baun und die Kosten der Wiedergutmachung dann auch noch den Käufern aufbrummen. Herrlich, wenn man so durchkommt

Gruß


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Klar, und das Volk wählt dann die gleichen Typen wieder weil die ja alle so super sind  Irgendwo stimmt es schon, jedes Volk hat die Regierung die es verdient...


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass man der Deutschen Umwelthilfe die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkennt und diesen Lobbyisten-Verein an die kurze Leine nimmt. Dieser Herr Resch scheint zudem ja einen massiven Dachschaden zu haben, denn anders kann ich mir dessen Gottkomplex nicht erklären. Dieses A*schloch verhält sich wie ein hobbyloser Rentner, der ständig andere Leute wegen lapalien anzeigt und meint, sich mit jedem anlegen zu müssen.



Da bin ich prinzipiell bei dir. du meinst sicherlich "aberkennt", oder?

Ich sehe das Thema noch etwas "globaler".
Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn der internationale Markt andere Antriebssysteme, besseres Feinstaubmanagement uw. fordert.
Ich halte es aber für kontraproduktiv, wenn aus Deutschland heraus die wichtigste Industrie in D. massiv gefährdet wird.
Allen Fehlern und Schummeleien zum Trotz.
Wenn die deutsche Autoindustrie untergeht, dann ist fast jeder vierte Arbeitsplatz in D. gefährdet und gleichzeitig unser aller Wohlstand.
Das kann nicht im Interesse von uns allen sein.

Über Tempolimits kann man sich trefflich unterhalten, aber dann schlau machen, wie unsere österreichischen Nachbarn:
Alle die ein E-Auto kaufen dürfen statt 130 nun 140 km/h auf ausgewählten Autobahnen fahren 

Im Übrigen sind ca. 60% aller BABs und 80% aller Landstraßen bereits auf 130 oder weniger, respektive 80 oder weniger geregelt.
Die Rechnung der DUH ist schlichtweg falsch und jeder der einen Taschenrechner hat, kann dies innerhalb von 5 min. selbst nachkontrollieren.

Und DAS ist der springende Punkt dieser Orgnaisation, dass Themen gehypet werden (Silvesterraketenverbot), Lücken in Gesetzen gesucht werden und eigentlich nur erreicht wird, 
dass der Normalbürger immer mehr verunsichert wird, ohne das ein erkennbarer Mehrwert für unsere Gesellschaft entsteht.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Exclusiv im Ersten: Das Diesel-Desaster

Bei diesem Bericht saß ich kopfschüttelnd vor dem Fernseher. Diese ganze Diesel-Diskussion ist mittlerweile so abstrakt und von der Realität entfernt...da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## JePe (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> (...)



Ja, genau. Und wo wir schon dabei sind, tauschen wir diese unfaehigen Richter, die der DUH auch noch Recht gegeben haben, am besten gegen qualifiziertere Figuren aus. Aus dem VW-Vorstand zum Beispiel. Oder, noch besser: wir schaffen die gesamte Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit einfach ab. Wo leben wir denn, dass man demnaechst nicht mehr mit seinem Stickoxid Unleashing Vehicle (kurz: SUV) zum Baecker fahren kann?!

Wie waere das: die Exekutive beruft jemanden ins zustaendige Ministerium, der guten Willens ist, seinen Job zu machen und die Automobilindustrie dazu zwingt, via Nachruestung die Autos zu liefern, die sie dem treudoofen Kaufvieh seinerzeit im Showroom des Autohauses versprochen hat? Stattdessen gibt´s Abschalteinrichtungen, manipulierte Fahrgestellnummern und vergaste Tiere auf der einen Seite; erst ein nichtstuendes, kalauerndes Dobrindtviech und nun ein gegelter beScheuerter, der mit sich ueberschlagender Stimme die Neuwagenrabatte verkuendet wie weiland Harry Wijnvoord bei Der Preis ist heiss auf der anderen Seite. Und alles, was manchen hier umtreibt, ist die boese Umwelthilfe, die die Unverfrorenheit besitzt, dass auch noch zu thematisieren.

Boah ey, so einen grossen Eimer gibt es gar nicht wie ich hier manchmal vollkotzen moechte ...


----------



## Seeefe (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Die DUH ist nur der Geist, den sich die Politk selbst gerufen hat. Aktuell sorgt die DUH nur dafür, dass geltendes Recht durchgesetzt wird. Den Fehler sehe ich also klar bei der Politik. 

Die DUH ist für mich nur das Extrem auf der Seite der Umweltschützer. Ob Politik, Wirtschaft, Umwelt, Soziales, etc. Es gibt bei allem Extreme.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass es sich mit der Umrüstung nicht wirklich lohnt, wenn man die selbst bezahlen muss, aber nur ab und zu mal in einer der betroffenen Städte ist.
> Wenn das Bußgeld z.B. in Hamburg 25€ kostet, aber die Umrüstung 2500€, dann würde sich die Umrüstung erst nach 100 Fahrten rentieren.



Die laufenden Kosten hast du vergessen.
Die Umrüstung von Euro 5 muss zwingend ein Adblue Einspritz-System beinhalten, anders geht es nicht.
Ob diese "seit Monaten" fertigen Kits (wers glaubt wird selig) mittlerweile geregelt, also an die Motorenelektronik gekoppelt sind, steht da aber nirgends.
Wenn sie, wie die Testkits, ungeregelt sind --> also kurz gesagt immer gleichmäßig "volle Pulle" Adblue einspritzen, damit die Luft schön sauber ist, entstehen dabei im laufenden Betrieb hohe Nebenkosten. Das lässt sich Abfedern in dem man das Zeug im Internet bestellt, aber wenn du deine Kanne vergessen hast und an der Tanke nachkaufen musst --> dann brauchst du Kostenmäßig keinen Diesel mehr fahren, weil der Benziner dann günstiger wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und warum hat man dann die Autos überhaupt verkaufen dürfen? Wenn ich nur etwas logisch überlege dann müsste man selber drauf kommen dass das Bissle AdBlue das bisher eingespritzt wurde im Leben nicht weit reicht. Und trotzdem wurde es dem Kunden so verkauf. Der hat dem Händler halt geglaubt (selber hinterfragen ist zugegeben da auch fast zu viel verlangt) und sich gefreut. Und leider is es auch der der den Mist jetzt ausbaden darf und dafür zahlen. Denn die welche aufgrund ihrer hohen Verantwortung vorher abkassiert haben sind weg und haben keine Verantwortung mehr. 
Hier müsste halt auch von Kundenseite mal was kommen, aber die kaufen brav weiterhin, wird ja nix passieren. Und wenn dann is das Geschrei wieder gross. Jeder der in den letzten paar Jahren nen Diesel gekauft hat musste wissen was auf ihn zukommt und dass der Wertverlust extrem sein wird. Und trotzdem haben es hunderttrausende wieder gemacht....


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das alles ist vom Niveau her so unterirdisch und ideologisch getrieben...

Gerade beim Thema Stickoxid.
Keine Ahnung von (Bio-)Chemie, keine Ahnung von Medizin, keine Ahnung von irgendwas. Trotzdem hat man es geschafft, völlig lächerliche Grenzwerte in Gesetz zu gießen und versucht nun über diese, die Phantasie einer idealen Welt zu Formen.

Diesel-Fahrverbote: "Die Schadstoffbelastung in Staedten ist voellig unbedenklich" | STERN.de


> *Bei angenommenem Schaden durch Grenzwertüberschreitungen hätten Raucher eine Lebenserwartung von wenigen Monaten*
> 
> Prof. Dieter Köhler macht zu den Grenzwerten für Stickstoffdioxid eine interessante Rechnung auf. Er sagt: "Wenn die Inhalation von 40 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter Luft schädlich wäre, dann müssten alle Raucher nach wenigen Monaten tot sein."
> 
> ...



Feinstaubdebatte: Deutsche Lungenaerzte zweifel an Grenzwerten - WELT



> In dem Papier behauptete die DGP-Führung, eine Studie in europäischen Städten habe gezeigt, „dass jeder Bewohner durchschnittlich sechs Monate länger leben könnte, wenn die WHO-Grenzwerte dort eingehalten würden“.
> 
> Genau das aber bezweifeln Fachleute wie Köhler und von Wichert, dessen wissenschaftlicher Schwerpunkt in der Erforschung der Pathophysiologie von Lungenerkrankungen liegt. Von Wichert sagt, die Debatte sei „völlig von jeder biologischen Sinnhaftigkeit abgekoppelt worden“. Köhler fordert eine Neubewertung der wissenschaftlichen Studien durch unabhängige Forscher.
> 
> ...



Man kann sich bei dem Thema nur noch gruseln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Da bin ich prinzipiell bei dir. du meinst sicherlich "aberkennt", oder?
> 
> Ich sehe das Thema noch etwas "globaler".
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn der internationale Markt andere Antriebssysteme, besseres Feinstaubmanagement uw. fordert.
> ...



Was für Arbeitsplätze? Es gibt in Zukunft genau 0 Arbeitsplätze für die Exportproduktion von Schrottdieseln. Ende der Diskussion. Eine Industrie, die durch Regelungen in ihrer Existenz bedroht wird, die mittelfristig unabdingbar sind, ist schlicht nicht überlebensfähig, sondern ein reines Subventionsgrab.



> Und DAS ist der springende Punkt dieser Orgnaisation, dass Themen gehypet werden (Silvesterraketenverbot), Lücken in Gesetzen gesucht werden und eigentlich nur erreicht wird,
> dass der Normalbürger immer mehr verunsichert wird, ohne das ein erkennbarer Mehrwert für unsere Gesellschaft entsteht.



Nach Lücken in Gesetzten haben die Umweltverbände vor 15-20 Jahren gesucht. Und sie reichlich gefunden. Und sie thematisiert. Und? Es war den Politikern, der Autoindustrie und vor allem den Wählern scheiß egal. Heute klagt die DUH nur nach auf die Einhaltung von dem Bisschen Gesetzen, das wir haben. Was damit im Endeffekt erreicht wird, bleibt abzuwarten, aber "Einhaltugn von Gesetzen" ist in einem Rechtsstaat definitiv keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Über Tempolimits kann man sich trefflich unterhalten, aber dann schlau machen, wie unsere österreichischen Nachbarn:
> Alle die ein E-Auto kaufen dürfen statt 130 nun 140 km/h auf ausgewählten Autobahnen fahren
> 
> Im Übrigen sind ca. 60% aller BABs und 80% aller Landstraßen bereits auf 130 oder weniger, respektive 80 oder weniger geregelt.
> Die Rechnung der DUH ist schlichtweg falsch und jeder der einen Taschenrechner hat, kann dies innerhalb von 5 min. selbst nachkontrollieren.



Ich finde 130 oder gar 120 km/h auch übertrieben. Ich würde das Tempolimit eher bei 140-160 km/h ansetzen. Dann hat man bei einer zweispurigen Strecke nicht ständig einen BMW hintereinen, der mit 200 ranrauscht und dann bei wenigen Metern Abstand Lichthupe gibt, obwohl man schon 140 km/h fährt und damit über der Richtgeschwindigkeit. 

Insbesondere, wenn dann Abschnittweise noch die Geschwindigkeit auf 100 km/h reduziert und man gerade auf der linken Spur unterwegs ist, merkt man, das sich auf der linken Spur keiner für die reduzierte Geschwindigkeit interessiert.

Wobei man bei selbstfahrenden Autos eigentlich kein generelles Tempolimit bräuchte, weil alle Autos auf einer Spur gleich schnell fahren könnten, was auch Staus vermeidet.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die laufenden Kosten hast du vergessen.
> Die Umrüstung von Euro 5 muss zwingend ein Adblue Einspritz-System beinhalten, anders geht es nicht.
> Ob diese "seit Monaten" fertigen Kits (wers glaubt wird selig) mittlerweile geregelt, also an die Motorenelektronik gekoppelt sind, steht da aber nirgends.
> Wenn sie, wie die Testkits, ungeregelt sind --> also kurz gesagt immer gleichmäßig "volle Pulle" Adblue einspritzen, damit die Luft schön sauber ist, entstehen dabei im laufenden Betrieb hohe Nebenkosten. Das lässt sich Abfedern in dem man das Zeug im Internet bestellt, aber wenn du deine Kanne vergessen hast und an der Tanke nachkaufen musst --> dann brauchst du Kostenmäßig keinen Diesel mehr fahren, weil der Benziner dann günstiger wird.



Theoretisch könnte man ja auch selbst in den Adblue-Tank pissen. 
Zumindest als Gemisch mit noch etwas AdBlue sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für Arbeitsplätze? Es gibt in Zukunft genau 0 Arbeitsplätze für die Exportproduktion von Schrottdieseln. Ende der Diskussion. Eine Industrie, die durch Regelungen in ihrer Existenz bedroht wird, die mittelfristig unabdingbar sind, ist schlicht nicht überlebensfähig, sondern ein reines Subventionsgrab.


Och relativ einfach,
es sind grob 800.000 bis 850.000 Beschäftigte in der Automobilindustrie in D..
Hinzu kommen weitere ca. 600.000 Beschäftigte in der Zuliefererindustrie in D..
Kaufkraftabhängig sind lt. Statistik ca. 8 Mio. weitere Beschäftigte in der Versorgung allgemein dieser Menschen, dazu gehören z. B. auch der Bausektor oder alles was in Richtung Freizeit aber auch Medizin geht.
Bei knappen 45 Mio. Beschäftigten sind da grob 15% der Erwerbstätigen insgesamt in D.
Geht diese Industrie zu schnell den Bach hinunter, haben wir aus einem gut bezahlten Arbeitsumfeld ein paar Mio. Erwerbslose, die den Sozialkassen zu Leibe rücken, sozialer Unfrieden, Massenarbeitslosigkeit blabliblu.
Und mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit leiden Menschen wie du und ich direkt oder indirekt darunter.
Dem Kapital ist das wurscht, wird dann eben in Samsung oder in irgend ein indisches Startup investiert.
Möglichkeiten, die dem kleinen Mann gänzlich verwehrt sind.

Und gerade du, den ich als sehr gebildet erachte, musst schon zugeben, dass es eben techn. keine Schrottdiesel sind, sondern das beste an konventionellen Antrieben, die auf der Welt gebaut werden.
Dass sich dies langfristig ändern muss - ist mir auch klar.

Aber auch hier sind wir alle ein wenig auf dem Holzweg - das Elektroauto hat keine Zukunft, gerade auch für Geringverdiener.
Das günstige Auto für Mama und Oma für 10000 € entfällt ersatzlos.
Und ich weiss, wovon ich spreche, wir haben den Zoe sein Verkaufsstart privat, bevor auch nur ein einziger hier oder sonstwo sich über Feinstaub aufgeregt hat.
Ein Kleinstwagen, der über 20.000 € kostet und jeden Monat neue Batterien angemietet werden müssen.
Immer noch besser als der Tesla vom Nachbarn, der alle zwei Wochen in die Werkstatt muss  - purer Schrott für 120.000 €.

Bleibts beim hohen Individualverkehr, müssen Antriebssysteme wie Wasserstoff zum Zuge kommen, alleine auch deswegen, weil dadurch wieder mehr Arbeitsplätze generiert werden.
Oder aber eine völlig andere Transportgesellschaft.

Sie dir doch die Emissionstatistiken an - es müssten augenblicklich sämtliche Schiffe und alle Flugzeuge stillgelegt werden, damit in Summe die Abgase um 15% weltweit verringert werden würden.
Wenn du alle PKWs und LKWs stilllegst, haste nur 2-4%.
Selbst die Restleistung unserer noch vorhandenen Braunkohleabbaustätten würde fast das doppelte bringen, bei nur knappen 50.000 verlustigten Arbeitsplätzen.

Es ist eine lächerliche und gehypte Diskussion, die so selbstzerstörerisch nur in D.  stattfinden kann.
Mit dem Finger auf die bösen Automanager zu zeigen kann jeder, aber aktiv was tun will keiner.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibst genau 4 von 100die eine  Elektroauto haben und das ist der eigentliche Skandal - die Klappe weit aufmachen und wehklagen aber nix aktiv selbst tun, darin sind wir in D. einzigartig und großartig.

PS:
Mir kanns eigentlich wurscht sein, da ich primär in Ö. und NZ wohne, aber glaub mir, selbst am anderen Ende der Welt lachen sich die Leuz in dieser Causa nur schlapp über und Deutschen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Für Wasserstoff wurde beim Deutschen Zukunftspreis 2018 ein neuer Transportstoff vorgestellt. 
Deutscher Zukunftspreis 2018 - ZDFmediathek
Dibenzyltoluol – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Der Fehler ist immer noch, dass man das alte Konzept jetzt mit Akku machen will. Das ist doch einfach doof.
Die meisten Leute brauchen ihr Auto doch eh nur zum pendeln, also gebt ihnen extrem leichte Autos.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Der grösste Fehler ist es die jetzige Form der Mobilität 1:1 umsetzen und behalten zu wollen....


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das ist was ich geschrieben hab


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nicht ganz, ich meine damit auch dass man die individuelle Mobilität generell verändert. Nicht nur die jetzigen Fahrzeuge auszutauschen sondern auch deren Bestand deutlich zu reduzieren. Weniger eigene Fahrezuge, mehr Sharing-Projekte, Autofreie Innenstädte etc...


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ein generelles Tempolimit halte ich ebenfalls nicht für Zielführend, weder aus Sicherheits- noch aus Umweltaspekten.
Die meisten Leute im Straßenverkehr sterben auf der Landstraße, WENN jemand auf der Autobahn stirbt, dann zum größten Teil wenn jemand auf einen Stau auffährt
--> wo wir beim nächsten Thema "Umweltschutz" sind --> der meiste Sprit wird nicht verschwendet wenn zu schnell gefahren wird --> sondern wenn die Autos kilometerlang in Staus stehen.
Was hilft da? 
Ein intelligentes Verkehrsleitsystem, damit verhindert man Staus und kann vor Gefahrenquellen effektiv warnen.


----------



## compisucher (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ein intelligentes Verkehrleitsystem behebt aber nicht die Kernursachen für sehr viele Autobahnunfälle: 
Alkohol, Drogen, Smartphonespielereien und Übermüdung/Unachtsamkeit bei KfZ, die noch kein Müdigkeitswarner haben, bzw. Leuz, die den gar nicht beachten - auch schon miterlebt...


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist immer noch, dass man das alte Konzept jetzt mit Akku machen will. Das ist doch einfach doof.
> Die meisten Leute brauchen ihr Auto doch eh nur zum pendeln, also gebt ihnen extrem leichte Autos.



die meisten fahren von Land in die Stadt um dort zu arbeiten.
Weg mit dem Auto, hin zum öffentlichen Nahverkehr. Busse und Bahnen, Brennstoffzelle und sowas.
Der Individualverkehr ist das, was den Planeten tötet. Also weg mit den billigen Flugreisen, den fetten Kreuzfahrtschiffen und den dicken SUVs.


----------



## compisucher (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Der öffentliche Nahverkehr kommt aber nicht beim Pendeln vom Land in die Stadt an die (wirtschaftlichen) Grenzen, sondern beim Pendeln auf dem Land in ein Nahversorgungszentrum.

Sicher nicht repräsentativ aber plakativ:
Bei uns fährt von der 1000 Seelen Gemeinde genau ein Bus mit 50  Plätzen genau ein mal am Tag (07:30 Uhr) in die Kreisgemeinde (Stadt wäre zu viel genannt) und klappert noch 4 weitere Dörfer ab.
Entfernung 25 km.
Keine Chance, das die Kinder pünktlich in die höheren Schulen kommen (07:30 Schulbeginn).
Keine Chance, dass Oma den Facharzttermin um 14 Uhr wahrnehmen kann ohne übernachten zu müssen.
Keine Chance für Berufspendler, abends wieder zu Hause zu sein.
Keine Chance, dass Mutti Aldi plündert und wieder zur Mittagszeit zu Hause ist.

Wird alles privat meist mit dem PKW organisiert, selbst der Schulbus sind eigentlich drei private T5, die dann Spritgeld von uns allen bekommen.

Ach so: Früher hatten wir einen Bahnanschluss mit einer 2 stündlichen Verbindung, der wurde Anfang der 1990 stillgelegt und der gammlige Bus mit 1x Verkehr am Tag ist der "Schienenersatzverkehr" der ÖBB. Sozusagen die 1:1 Kopie im Handeln der DB.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Dachte die ÖBB wäre besser.

Nun ja, diese Leute brauchen schlicht Autos.
Aber nicht unbedingt den fetten SUV. Ein Stromer mit 100 bis 150km Reichweite tut es da auch.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dachte die ÖBB wäre besser.
> 
> Nun ja, diese Leute brauchen schlicht Autos.
> Aber nicht unbedingt den fetten SUV. Ein Stromer mit 100 bis 150km Reichweite tut es da auch.



Aber nicht wenn du aktuelle Elektroautos nimmst. 

Wir haben auf der Arbeit 2 E-Ups. Im Sommer hast du eine Reichweite von 130km. Jetzt im "Winter", aktuell haben wir -2 Grad morgens, hast du eine Reichweite von 67km, zumindest die E-Ups kannst du im Winter aktuell vergessen.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dachte die ÖBB wäre besser.
> 
> Nun ja, diese Leute brauchen schlicht Autos.
> Aber nicht unbedingt den fetten SUV. Ein Stromer mit 100 bis 150km Reichweite tut es da auch.



Wo lade ich mein zukünftiges E-Auto?
Also ich wohne zur Miete, parke an einer Straße in einer "Kleinstadt" (23.000 EW).
Ich kann ja schlecht ein Kabel über den Fußweg spannen.

Fazit: Bevor die Infrastruktur nicht da ist kann ich mir kein E-Auto kaufen, selbst wenn ich wollte.


----------



## JePe (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> (...)



... tja. Ein Arzt, der seit seinem Ruhestand gerne vor IHKlern und anderen vorurteilsfreien Personenkreisen die schaedliche Wirkung von Abgasen kleinredet, sagt: Alles halb so schlimm. Ein anderer sieht das, Ueberraschung, voellig anders.

Der springende Punkt ist - selbst Dein Kronzeuge raeumt ein, dass er die zugrundeliegenden Studien methodisch nicht anzweifelt, wohl aber der Interpretation widerspricht. Man koennte auch sagen, er ist anderer _Meinung_.

Ich selbst war vor vielen Jahren anderthalb Legislaturen lang Mitglied eines Betriebsrates in einem KMU und habe dort, aus gegebenem Anlass, wiederholt die Praxis bei der Schichtarbeit und da insbesondere der Nachtarbeit angeprangert. Und mir dabei nirgends Freunde gemacht - der Arbeitgeber scheute Mehrkosten, die Kollegen fuerchteten um die fest eingeplanten Zuschlaege. Alle Einwaende, dass die Arbeitszeitgestaltung gesundheitsschaedigend sei, wies man bruesk zurueck; Hunderte Studien konnten daran nichts aendern. Schliesslich verstieg sich der Geschaeftsfuehrer zu Aussagen vom Kaliber, dass der Schwippschwager vom Bruder seiner Schwester ja auch schon einen Herzinfarkt gehabt haette - und der haette nie nachts gearbeitet. Damit war fuer ihn empirisch bewiesen, dass jedwede anderslautende Studie Kaese war.

Nach etwa vier Jahren hatte dann der Kollege, der am schamlosesten in der Nachtschicht verheizt wurde, seinen ersten Infarkt; etwa vier Monate danach einen zweiten. Das nahm man aber mitnichten zum Anlass inne zu halten und die Praxis zu veraendern; nein, man brachte dem Kollegen ein Notebook ins Krankenhaus und erklaerte seine missliche Lage damit, dass er Kaffee trinken wuerde. Ich habe damals kurz darueber nachgedacht, mich auf das gegnerische Niveau zu begeben und zu entgegnen, dass ich bei meinem Friseur auch stets einen Kaffee bekaeme, aber weder er noch ich je einen Herzinfarkt gehabt haetten. Ich habe es dann gelassen, weil es der Situation nicht gerecht geworden waere. Das wuerde ich mir heute beim Dieselgate von manchem Diskutanten auch wuenschen.

Worauf wir uns, jedenfalls theoretisch, einigen koennten ist - weder ist zweifelsfrei belegbar, dass Dieselexkremente krankheitserregend sind, noch ist es zweifelsfrei auszuschliessen. Und anstaendigerweise waere dann der naechste Schritt zu ueberlegen, wie man die nicht auszuschliessenden und womoeglich erheblichen Gesundheitsrisiken minimieren koennte. Stattdessen werden die Gefahren einfach als gruen-linke Ideologie abgetan und Kritiker am heiligen St. Diesel als Ketzer ans Kreuz genagelt. Das! wuerde ich nun fuer ideologisiert und borniert halten.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein generelles Tempolimit halte ich ebenfalls nicht für Zielführend, weder aus Sicherheits- noch aus Umweltaspekten.
> Die meisten Leute im Straßenverkehr sterben auf der Landstraße, WENN jemand auf der Autobahn stirbt, dann zum größten Teil wenn jemand auf einen Stau auffährt
> --> wo wir beim nächsten Thema "Umweltschutz" sind --> der meiste Sprit wird nicht verschwendet wenn zu schnell gefahren wird --> sondern wenn die Autos kilometerlang in Staus stehen.



Dem Teil wuerde ich, jedenfalls was die Schluesse angeht, widersprechen. Ein paar Kilometer weiter, in Holland, gibt es auch Autobahnen. Das Limit ist 130 (wenn ueberhaupt), der Zustand der Autobahnen ist vortrefflich und das Risiko in einen Stau zu fahren zwar vorhanden, aber vergleichsweise deutlich niedriger. Und ich glaube auch, dass der BMW in der linken Spur bei 130 weniger Gift ausduenstet als bei 230.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was hilft da?
> Ein intelligentes Verkehrsleitsystem, damit verhindert man Staus und kann vor Gefahrenquellen effektiv warnen.



Ich wuerde sogar noch eine Schippe drauflegen - ein anderer _Mobilitaetsbegriff_. Angefangen bei einem kostenfreien oeffentlichen Nahverkehr, einem bezahlbaren und verlaesslichen Regionalverkehr und emissionsarmer- oder freier individueller Mobilitaet, wo sie sinnvoll und erforderlich ist. Nur wird das in deutschen Koepfen auf Generationen nicht zu platzieren sein.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Logischerweise verbraucht der BMW mit 230 km/h mehr Sprit als bei 130.
Aber wie viele BMWs fahren jetzt gerade 230? Und wie viele Stehen im Stau?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Realität uns doch schon längst ein Tempolimit beschert hat.
Der überwiegende Teil der deutschen ABs ist bereits begrenzt oder wird bebaut.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der öffentliche Nahverkehr kommt aber nicht beim Pendeln vom Land in die Stadt an die (wirtschaftlichen) Grenzen, sondern beim Pendeln auf dem Land in ein Nahversorgungszentrum.



Und deswegen muss das mehr Geld investiert werden. Anstatt die Kohle für die Automobilindustrie ins offene Fass zu werfen, sollte man sinnvolle Dinge ankurbeln.
Das geht schon bei der Landwirtschaft los. Anstatt die riesigen Mastbetriebe zu subventionieren, sollte man Nachhaltigkeit fördern.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Als ich bin ja dafür alles unter 2500 ccm³ abzuschaffen und dann stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr. Ein dicker Motor muss mit Benzin laufen sonst ist es Stilbruch--blubbern muss das
Diesel stinken vor allem Morgens wenns kalt ist enorm und das habe ich schon vor Jahren so gesehen, bevor Diesel nach Neusetzung der Grenzwerte "Plötzlich" fast als lebensbedrohlich abgetan werden. Vielleicht sollte man erst mal die Wirklich schlimmen verschmutzer bearbeiten. 
Puste ich ne Wachskerze am besten mit diesen Kunstoffdochten... im Wohnzimmer aus ist meine Belastung 10- mal so hoch wie als wenn ich am Gehweg neben der Straße laufe....

Grenzwerte kennt der Asiasten aus Fukushima im TV-Report auch! Messen auf seinem Feld die Strahlungbelasstung; "Hier zu hoch das friss mal selber"! 50cm weiter nen blaues Fähnchen; Ab da darf er am Markt verkaufen... Die Frage ist nun: "Weiß die Strahlung das auch?" Da ist Schluss bis hier her zum Fähnchen und nicht weiter!?
"Grenz"werte....


----------



## Seeefe (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



JePe schrieb:


> Worauf wir uns, jedenfalls theoretisch, einigen koennten ist - weder ist zweifelsfrei belegbar, dass Dieselexkremente krankheitserregend sind, noch ist es zweifelsfrei auszuschliessen. Und anstaendigerweise waere dann der naechste Schritt zu ueberlegen, wie man die nicht auszuschliessenden und womoeglich erheblichen Gesundheitsrisiken minimieren koennte. Stattdessen werden die Gefahren einfach als gruen-linke Ideologie abgetan und Kritiker am heiligen St. Diesel als Ketzer ans Kreuz genagelt. Das! wuerde ich nun fuer ideologisiert und borniert halten.


 
Eher würde ich  "600.000 frühzeitige Tode durch Feinstaub", als grüne Ideologie betiteln, wodurch tausende Menschen aktuell eine kalte Enteignung erfahren. Das Feinstaub das Leben mit Sicherheit nicht verlängert, ist nicht die Frage. Der wöchentliche Gang zu McDonals aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht. Hier wird aber vor allem von der DUH ein Bild aufgebaut, was jenseits der Realität ist. Das Menschen in Städten eine geringere Lebenserwartung haben, verglichen mit der Landbevölkerung, kann einfach nicht nur am Feinstaub liegen. 

Ich fahre keinen Diesel, werde auch nie einen Fahren. Aber ich kann, vor allem aus der Ecke der DUH, die Argumente und Diskussion nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Und nur weil die DUH für Umweltschutz steht, heißt das nicht, dass alles was die DUH sagt, positiv und richtig ist. Es gibt bei allen Meinungen Extreme, auch beim Umweltschutz...


----------



## JePe (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Die Zahl kenne ich nicht; ich glaube auch nicht, dass es zielfuehrend ist, Leichenberge gegeneinander abzuwaegen. Sterben Deutsche, weil sie sich (auch) bei McDonalds in die Verfettung gefressen haben? Ganz bestimmt. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an den Shitstorm, als Die Gruenen einen Veggie-Day etablieren wollten. Genau daran entflammen sich die Debatten und scheitern sie zugleich auch stets: es sollen immer erst die anderen Probleme geloest werden.

Das Umweltbundesamt selbst geht bis zum Jahr 2015 uebrigens von durchschnittlich 44.900 Feinstaub zurechenbaren Todesfaellen aus. Die sind so wenig Diesel alleine geschuldet, wie Diesel an ihnen unschuldig sind. Und da es Grenzwerte nun mal gibt - warum sie nicht einfach einhalten?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wo lade ich mein zukünftiges E-Auto?
> Also ich wohne zur Miete, parke an einer Straße in einer "Kleinstadt" (23.000 EW).
> Ich kann ja schlecht ein Kabel über den Fußweg spannen.
> 
> Fazit: Bevor die Infrastruktur nicht da ist kann ich mir kein E-Auto kaufen, selbst wenn ich wollte.


Denk mal anders. Wenn die anfangen die es praktisch können und diese Probleme nicht haben, dann wäre schon viel getan.

Aber es gibt auch so Leute wie in meiner alten Klasse bei denen der Bus direkt und fast den ganzen Tag im 15 Minuten Takt von Tür zu Tür gefahren und sie trotzdem mit dem Auto zur Schule sind.
Diese Dummheiten müssen wir zuerst vermeiden, bevor wir Leute gängeln die erhebliche Nachteile durch die ÖPNV Benutzung hätten.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Denk mal anders. Wenn die anfangen die es praktisch können und diese Probleme nicht haben, dann wäre schon viel getan.
> 
> Aber es gibt auch so Leute wie in meiner alten Klasse bei denen der Bus direkt und fast den ganzen Tag im 15 Minuten Takt von Tür zu Tür gefahren und sie trotzdem mit dem Auto zur Schule sind.
> Diese Dummheiten müssen wir zuerst vermeiden, bevor wir Leute gängeln die erhebliche Nachteile durch die ÖPNV Benutzung hätten.



Ich brauche 2 Stunden mit Bus und Bahn zur Arbeit(Verspätungen net eingerechnet) mit Auto wären es um die 30 min +


----------



## compisucher (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Menschen in Städten eine geringere Lebenserwartung haben, verglichen mit der Landbevölkerung, kann einfach nicht nur am Feinstaub liegen.


Nein, komplett bei dir, das liegt an einer Unzahl von Faktoren, angefangen vom Stress und Lärm allgemein über Nahrung, die i. d. R. irgendwie aus der Dose und maximal vom Lieferservice kommt bis hin zu den üblichen Zivilisationskrankheiten wie Fettleibigkeit, Allergien und eine Unzahl von Krebsgeschwüren, von denen die meisten vor 10 Jahren noch nix gehört haben.
Der (PKW) Verkehr ist da sicherlich EIN Faktor, aber nicht der einzige und sicherlich nicht der Ausschlaggebende.

Ich weiss jetzt schon was nach, PKW und Feuerwerken kommt - habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie viel Feinstaub entsteht, wenn so eine einzige U- oder S-Bahn in den Bhf bremsend einfährt?
Antwort: So viel wie ca. 50 LKWs bei einer Vollbremsung 

Das Spiel kann man endlos betrieben, bis unsere Gesellschaft nicht mehr funktioniert.
Es ist aber nur ein Herumdoktern bei den Symptomen nicht bei den Ursachen.

Wenn wir eine digitale Dienstleistungsgesellschaft mit stark verminderten Individualverkehr haben wollen, könnte man ja mal beim einfachsten Punkt anfangen: 
High-Speed-Internet bis in den kleinsten Weiler hinein...

Der zweiteinfachste Punkt wäre:
Die Sozialsysteme komplett abschaffen, jeder bekommt nur das an Geld was er durch aktive Arbeit als Dienstleister verkauft/vermarktet/erschafft.
Wer nix arbeitet, bekommt nix. Ganz einfach und gerecht.
Dann sind wir wieder in einem System, in dem der Staat genügend Geld hat, die Gesellschaft komplett umzukrempeln und wieder in einem Wertesystem, 
in dem sich die Kinder und Verwandten um alte und Kranke kümmern und sorgen müssten.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der zweiteinfachste Punkt wäre:
> Die Sozialsysteme komplett abschaffen, jeder bekommt nur das an Geld was er durch aktive Arbeit als Dienstleister verkauft/vermarktet/erschafft.
> Wer nix arbeitet, bekommt nix. Ganz einfach und gerecht.
> Dann sind wir wieder in einem System, in dem der Staat genügend Geld hat, die Gesellschaft komplett umzukrempeln und wieder in einem Wertesystem,
> in dem sich die Kinder und Verwandten um alte und Kranke kümmern und sorgen müssten.




Und wie rechnest du mit deinem Model was ein altenpfleger oder Erzieher verdient zum manager, er verkauft nichts vermarktet nichts, hat mit Menschen zutun die auch kein Geld generieren? 

Und die Leute die um ihre Angehörigen kümmern, was bekommen die dann?

Die Liste geht lange


----------



## compisucher (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Natürlich würden handwerklich arbeitende Menschen (dazu zähle ich auch Ärzte oder Pfleger) ein äquivalenten Lohn bekommen, sie erschaffen ja was oder bewahren zumindest (Leben).

Das prinzipielle Gedankenmodell ist überspitzt die Rückkehr zur Großfamilie, somit erwirtschaften die jungen den Lebensabend der alten und Kranken.
Somit bekommen sie nix zusätzliches außer dem, was sie erarbeiten.

Es ist aber ein Gedankenmodell, das provozieren soll!
Und du merkst es selbst, dass ich das provokativ in die Runde geschmissen habe, weil ich all das Gejammere hier nicht mehr hören kann und einen ganz großen Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung als phlegmatisch ohne jegliche Eigeninitiative empfinde.

Die Diskussion um Diesel-Fahrverbote ist doch nur ein Feigenblatt und der Anfang der Story.
Wir stehen meiner Meinung nach an einem Scheideweg, wie sich unsere Gesellschaft in Zukunft entwickeln wird.
Und es ist eben kein schleichender Übergang, sondern wird in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren relativ abrupt abgehen.

Ich bin ein glühender Verfechter der Eigeninitiative, andere wollen den Sozialstaat bis zu Exzess ausbauen, wiederum andere schreien nach hässlich-braunen Führern.

Den goldenen Mittelweg wird es wohl hier nicht mehr geben, mit ein Grund, warum die "Volksparteien" eben keine mehr sind...


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich fahre keinen Diesel und auch ansonsten fast kein Auto, daher kann es mir fast egal sein.

Wenn kriminelle Konzerne auf hörige deutsche Politik treffen, darüber kann ich mich aber immer wieder aufregen.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Hast du mal pflegebedürftige Menschen zutun gehabt?(besonders die Sorte Demenzkranken) kannst nicht erwarten das jeder Angehörigen besonders Jugendliche none Stop damit klar kommt.

Ja was kriegen die dafür? 

Wird was in die rentenkasse eingezahlt? Oder so wie jetzt wer seine Angehörigen pflegt  landet in der altersarmut?


----------



## compisucher (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Du, meine große Tochter arbeitet als Diplomierte Betreuerin bei der Lebenshilfe in St. Johann/Tirol und pflegt Schwerstbehinderte/Borderliner usw., 
die wir sehr regelmäßig zu uns ins Haus auf Kaffee und Kuchen oder Pizza und zur Therapie mit unseren Schafen, Kaninchen, Katzen und Hunden holen.

Insofern, ja, ich weiss, wovon du sprichst und wir machen es freiwillig in der Freizeit/am WE und bekommen kein Geld und wollen es auch gar nicht, obwohl so 10 Leuz mit Betreuern zu versorgen einiges kostet und es läuft auch nicht immer glatt und das Aufräumen hinterher ist mühsam und ein komplettes Kaffeeservice haben wir schon lange nicht mehr, aber das Lächeln der Klienten ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



JePe schrieb:


> ... tja. Ein Arzt, der seit seinem Ruhestand gerne vor IHKlern und anderen vorurteilsfreien Personenkreisen die schaedliche Wirkung von Abgasen kleinredet, sagt: Alles halb so schlimm. Ein anderer sieht das, Ueberraschung, voellig anders.


Andere hören ja nicht mehr zu. Und nein, da ich nicht nur einen "Zeugen" zitiert habe, es sind derlei zwei (in den Quellen sind noch mehr zu finden) und diese nicht irgendwo in Buxtehude eine kleine Praxis geführt haben, aus deren scheinbaren Langeweile heraus sie mal eben VW medienwirksam verklagen wollen, sondern ausgewiesene Experten im Fachbereich Pneumologie sind.
Von Wicherts Forschungsschwerpunkt seit über 30 Jahren ist die Pathophysiologie von Lungenerkrankungen, Köhler ist nicht nur Prof. Dr. Med, zusätzlich auch noch Dipl. Ing. und u.a. von 2005 bis 2007 Präsident der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pneumologie und von 1989 bis 2014 Präsident des Verbandes Pneumologischer Kliniken.

Das von diesen Herren Dargelegte ist auch schwerlich bei Verstand fehlzudeuten. 

Und es sind ja (wie gesagt) nicht nur diese Herren...



			
				stern.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die EU-Grenzwerte für Stickstoffoxid und Feinstaub seien in keiner Weise gesundheitsgefährdend, in Deutschland sei noch kein Mensch durch Stickoxide gestorben. Trotz Diesel. *Auch andere Experten stützen Köhlers Thesen. Etwa Prof. Martin Hetzel, Chefarzt einer Lungenfachklinik in Stuttgart, der für hunderte Patienten verantwortlich ist. Auch er hält die Diskussion um giftige Dieselabgase für reine Panikmache. "Hier gab es keinen verstorbenen Patienten, bei dem man zu der Erkenntnis kommen würde, dass die hohe Stistoffkonzentration mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Todesursache war", so Martin Heltzel.*





JePe schrieb:


> Der springende Punkt ist - selbst Dein Kronzeuge raeumt ein, dass er die zugrundeliegenden Studien methodisch nicht anzweifelt, wohl aber der Interpretation widerspricht. Man koennte auch sagen, er ist anderer _Meinung_.


Die Herren räumen überhaupt nichts ein. Sie weisen die Interpretation der Studie als falsch aus.
Die Interpretation verwechselt (absichtlich) Korrelation und Kausalität und das ist nicht nur fachlich der absolute Super-GAU, es darf bei einem solch gravierendem Thema mit diesen weitreichenden Folgen nicht als Grundlage dienen. Das sind methodische Mängel, die jedem NAT im ersten Semester um die Ohren gehauen werden.

Die Herren fordern eine Neubewertung durch unabhängige Forscher. Nichts mehr, nichts weniger. Das sollte doch (eben ob der Tragweite) möglich sein?!
Bevor wir mal eben unsere wichtigste Industrie komplett umkrempeln und in nennenswerten Teilen einstampfen?

Diese Neubewertung wird es aber wohl nicht geben. Warum wohl?



			
				stern.de schrieb:
			
		

> Einigen Studien zufolge soll Stickstoffdioxid für viele weitere Erkrankungen verantwortlich sein, etwa für Brustkrebs, Lungenkrebs, Schlaganfall, Diabetes, Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen und andere. "Das ist überhaupt nicht vorstellbar", sagt Lungenfacharzt Köhler. *"Stickstoffdioxid dringt überhaupt nicht in das Herz-Kreislauf-System ein und kann daher niemals Krebs auslösen."* Derartige Daten seien ebenfalls durch das einfache Herstellen von Korrelationen entstanden, etwa dass, wo eine leicht erhöhte Schadstoffbelastung gemessen wurde, ein paar mehr Fälle von Diabetes auftraten. Andere mögliche Ursachen wurden außeracht gelassen.


Wenn jemand hustet und dabei ab und zu ein Schmetterling zugegen ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass der Schmetterling den Husten ausgelöst hat.

Das, was hier zutage tritt, ist keine Wissenschaft, das ist eine rein ideoligisch gestützte Bewertung.

Übrigens: wenn jemand etwas einräumt, dann die WHO (und das wäre dir vielleicht selbst aufgefallen, wenn du dir die Quellen mal ganz durchgelesen hättest):


			
				stern.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Die WHO räumt ein, dass die wissenschaftliche Grundlage für diese Empfehlung jedoch noch nicht robust ist.*





JePe schrieb:


> Worauf wir uns, jedenfalls theoretisch, einigen koennten ist - weder ist zweifelsfrei belegbar, dass Dieselexkremente krankheitserregend sind, noch ist es zweifelsfrei auszuschliessen. Und anstaendigerweise waere dann der naechste Schritt zu ueberlegen, wie man die nicht auszuschliessenden und womoeglich erheblichen Gesundheitsrisiken minimieren koennte. Stattdessen werden die Gefahren einfach als gruen-linke Ideologie abgetan und Kritiker am heiligen St. Diesel als Ketzer ans Kreuz genagelt. Das! wuerde ich nun fuer ideologisiert und borniert halten.


Können wir eben nicht.Ganz und gar nicht. Wenn wir anfangen, solche Nichtigkeiten als Lebensbedrohend wahrzunehmen, dann dürfte die nächsten Schritte ein Verbot von Sauerstoff wegen potentieller Explosionsgefahr und "freier Radikale" und ein Verbot der Sonne sein, deren Gefahr für die Gesundheit unbestreitbar ist. Und Schmetterlinge müssen natürlich auch weg.

Das soll es zu diesem Thema von meiner Seite gewesen sein.
a) weil man eh nichts mehr gegen machen kann, die Entscheider diesen Quark um jeden Preis durchdrücken
b) sich eine Diskussion mit dir bis dato nie als sonderlich fruchtbar erwiesen hat.

Diese Grenzwerte hätten niemals Gesetz werden dürfen. Denn es gibt für sie überhaupt keine (und das gibt wie oben erwähnt die WHO ganz offen zu) keine belastbaren Grundlagen. Aber sie eignen sich ganz wunderbar, um Maßnahmen durchzudrücken und damit die so herbeigesehnte "Veränderungen" hervorzurufen.

Man verstehe mich nicht falsch: ich bin auch für weniger Verkehr und mehr Grünzeug in der Innenstadt. Auch ein Prof. Köhler sieht das ähnlich, wie er gestern bei "Hart aber fair" dargelegt hat.
Aber der dafür genutze Weg ist schlicht falsch und wird die Wissenschaft in ihren Grundfesten erschüttern/nachhaltig schädigen.
Wissenschaft darf nicht dazu missbraucht und ihre Ergebnisse absichtlich manipulativ missinterpretiert werden, um Veränderungen zu forcieren. Sie muss neutral und Ergebnisoffen arbeiten.
Alles andere führt uns wieder zurück zur Alchemie und Magie.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich brauche 2 Stunden mit Bus und Bahn zur Arbeit(Verspätungen net eingerechnet) mit Auto wären es um die 30 min +


Was genau willst du mir damit sagen bzw. warum ist das jetzt wichtig?


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Denk mal anders. Wenn die anfangen die es praktisch können und diese Probleme nicht haben, dann wäre schon viel getan.



Aber die werden dann auch ständig blöd angemacht weil das auch wieder niemandem Recht ist. Plötzlich muss man sich dann als Ökoterrorist anreden lassen nur weil man keinen Bock mehr hat 1.) die korrupte Autolobby zu unterstützen, 2.) Erdöl sinnlos nur zur Fortbewegung unwiederbringbar zu verbrennen und 3.) es einfach geil findet ohne Lärm und all die anderen Nachteile rumfahren zu können. 

Warum muss man dann die Leute gleich wieder als das neue Feindbild an die Wand stellen? Ich könnt auch nen fetten Diesel fahren, so lang leb ich nicht mehr und ich hab auch keine Kinder denen ich ne saubere Welt hinterlassen müsste. Aber es vergeht fast kein Tag wo man blöd angemacht wird: "Solangs es nicht stinkt und Krach macht is es Playmobil" etc... Warum?


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was genau willst du mir damit sagen bzw. warum ist das jetzt wichtig?



Na weil noch keine guten (und kurze)verbindungen gibt das man ganz auf Auto verzichten könnte.

Und wo ich arbeite fährt ab 20 Uhr gar kein Bus mehr.

Wenn du Pech hast fällt der Zug aus so wie jetzt (fährt nur einer) , 1 mal die Stunde . 

Ist mir mal passiert das er 3 mal hintereinander ausgefallen ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Hehe, ÖV muss ich gar nicht probieren hir am Land.. zwischen 0300 und 0400 fahren keine Busse regelmässig und abends nach 2200 wenn ich auch mal Feierabend hab fährt gar nix mehr...


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Na weil noch keine guten (und kurze)verbindungen gibt das man ganz auf Auto verzichten könnte.
> 
> Und wo ich arbeite fährt ab 20 Uhr gar kein Bus mehr.
> 
> ...


Ja dann solltest du erkennen, dass du nicht angesprochen warst.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der grösste Fehler ist es die jetzige Form der Mobilität 1:1 umsetzen und behalten zu wollen....



Wobei es für Elektroroller, mit denen man mal schnell zum  Bahnhof fahren und den auch in jeden Bus/Straßenbahn mitnehmen kann,  immer noch keine Zulassung gibt: Strassenzulassung fuer E-Scooter: Start, Regeln und Kritik | aio



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hehe, ÖV muss ich gar nicht probieren hir am Land.. zwischen 0300 und 0400 fahren keine Busse regelmässig und abends nach 2200 wenn ich auch mal Feierabend hab fährt gar nix mehr...



Bei uns wäre schon am späten Nachmittag so ab 17 Uhr Schluss mit dem Bus. Wobei es zumindest noch alle Stunde ne Bahn nach Chemnitz/Zwickau oder Dresden gibt.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hehe, ÖV muss ich gar nicht probieren hir am Land.. zwischen 0300 und 0400 fahren keine Busse regelmässig und abends nach 2200 wenn ich auch mal Feierabend hab fährt gar nix mehr...




Wie ist es so mit Bus und Bahn in der schweiz ?^^



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei uns wäre schon am späten Nachmittag so ab 17 Uhr Schluss mit dem Bus. Wobei es zumindest noch alle Stunde ne Bahn nach Chemnitz/Zwickau oder Dresden gibt.



Ist aber Recht früh , 17 uhr :O


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> .. blabliblu...
> Und gerade du, den ich als sehr gebildet erachte, musst schon zugeben, dass es eben techn. keine Schrottdiesel sind, sondern das beste an konventionellen Antrieben, die auf der Welt gebaut werden.



Es sind Antriebe, die unter den herreschenden ökologischen Bedingungen keine Daseinsberechtigung haben.



> Dass sich dies langfristig ändern muss - ist mir auch klar.



Schön, dass dir das klar ist. Mittlerweile ist das ja einigen klar geworden. Leuten, die sich ein Bisschen mit der Sache beschäftigen, war das ganze schon seit 20 Jahren klar und dazu zählt auch die versammelte Autoindustrie. Getan hat sich unter den herrschenden Bedingungen: Nichts. Beziehungsweise ettliche Entwicklungen liefen -ohne Kausalzusammenhang- sogar in Gegenrichtung ab.
Logische Schlussfolgerung: Die politischen Rahmenbedingungen gehören geändert, damit sich endlich mal was in Bewegung setzt - scheiß egal wieviel Krokodilstränen die Milliardenkonzerne weinen. Wer Teil des Problems ist und sich beharlich weigert, Teil der Lösung zu werden, der hat bei der Wegfindung zur Lösung nichts zu melden, das ist nunmal so. Man hat auch keine Nazis gefragt, wie das 3. Reich zu beseitigen ist.

Zumal das "langfristig" eben auch vor 20 Jahren galt. Mittlerweile sind wir bei "kurzfristig". Wer keinen Bock hat, 100 Millionen Flüchtlinge in Deutschland aufzunehmen, dem sollte sehr daran gelegen sein, binnen 30 Jahren CO2-Neutral zu sein und bei einer KFZ-Lebensdauer von 15-20 Jahren bedeutet, dass die jetzige Autogeneration die letzte ist, die in gewohnter Weise benötigt wird. Danach wird was neues benötigt und wer das jetzt noch nicht konstriert, dessen Arbeitsplätze sind keinen Heller wert. Ich hab schon in den 90ern gekotzt, wie VW eine Sonderregelung nach der anderen rausgeschlagen hat, weil sonst "1000de Entlasstungen drohen". Ja, klar. Natürlich drohen die. Wenn man 1000 Leute mehr beschäftigt, als man dringend braucht, kann man halt jederzeit 1000 entlassen. Und für einen Konzern mit Milliardenumsatz sind 1000 Leute, die noch ein paar nützliche Nebenfunktionen als Krankheitsvertretung, etc. haben eine gute Investition verglichen mit den politischen Forderungen, die man so erpressen konnte 



> Aber auch hier sind wir alle ein wenig auf dem Holzweg - das Elektroauto hat keine Zukunft, gerade auch für Geringverdiener.



Da stimme ich dir in der Pauschalität zwar nicht zu, aber eins stimmt: Ein Fan aktueller Batterieverhikel bin ich definitiv auch nicht. Deswegen plädiere ich ja auch ganz stark dafür, die aktuellen Verfehlungen in der Automobilindustrie abzustrafen - und nicht dafür, ein willkürlich gewähltes Konzept mit Subventionen vollzupumpen. Abgesehen davon, dass das wieder nur Geschenke an die Schuldigen sind, wird so eben nicht ergebnisoffen geprüft, welche Lösung denn überhaupt das nötige Potential hat. Und schon gar nicht wird der im Moment sinnvollste Weg eingeschlagen.
Fest steht im Moment nur eins: So, wie bisher, darf es nicht weitergehen. Und das sollten die Rahmenbedingungen wiederspiegeln.



> Sie dir doch die Emissionstatistiken an - es müssten augenblicklich sämtliche Schiffe und alle Flugzeuge stillgelegt werden, damit in Summe die Abgase um 15% weltweit verringert werden würden.
> Wenn du alle PKWs und LKWs stilllegst, haste nur 2-4%.
> Selbst die Restleistung unserer noch vorhandenen Braunkohleabbaustätten würde fast das doppelte bringen, bei nur knappen 50.000 verlustigten Arbeitsplätzen.



Also da hab ich andere Zahlen:
Anteil der Verkehrstraeger an den CO2-Emissionen weltweit | Statista
Straße 18%
Schiffe & Flugzeuge je 2,5%

Wo du dennoch recht hast: Braunkohlekraftwerke und Flüge haben ein weitaus schlechteres Verhältnis aus Nutzen und Ausstoß als ein PKW auf der Autobahn und gehören somit als erstes reduziert.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Für Wasserstoff wurde beim Deutschen Zukunftspreis 2018 ein neuer Transportstoff vorgestellt.
> Deutscher Zukunftspreis 2018 - ZDFmediathek
> Dibenzyltoluol – Wikipedia



Was soll das denn bringen? Das Lagerungsproblem beim Wasserstoff gelöst. Das man nur einen Verbrauchsstoff und kein Trägermedium hat ist der wichtigste Vorteil der Technik und jetzt erfinden die einen Trägerstoff? Einen aromatischen Kohlenwasserstoff noch dazu? Eigentlich suchen wir "nur" nach einer Möglichkeit, das Zeug mit hoher Effizienz zu generieren.




aloha84 schrieb:


> --> wo wir beim nächsten Thema "Umweltschutz" sind --> der meiste Sprit wird nicht verschwendet wenn zu schnell gefahren wird --> sondern wenn die Autos kilometerlang in Staus stehen.



Wenn Autos stehen verbrauchen sie wenig bis gar nichts, soweit sind wir dank start&stop dann doch gekommen. Auch wenn die größerflächige Einführung 20 Jahre gedauert hat und ohne einen dafür anfällige NEFZ-Prüfung wahrscheinlich auch nicht stattgefunden hätte. Auch der Verbrauch beim konstanten Rollen mit relativ niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten geht noch (ich hatte mal bei Tempo 30 mit Standgaß im 5. knapp über 3 l/100 auf der Anzeige ). Was ein Problem ist, vor allem bei den immer schwerer werdenden Fahrzeugen: Ständiges Beschleunigen und wieder Abbremsen. Also das, was nicht auf der Autobahn hat, sondern im Stadtverkehr und beim Pendeln. Da, wo Autos (auch aus vielen anderen Gründen) komplett vermieden werden sollten und trotzdem der Großteil der privaten Emissionen stattfindet.




Threshold schrieb:


> Der Individualverkehr ist das, was den Planeten tötet. Also weg mit den billigen Flugreisen, den fetten Kreuzfahrtschiffen und den dicken SUVs.



Auch wenn du recht hast an der Stelle der Hinweis: Flugzeuge und Kreuzfahrtschiffe sind kein PPV, sondern ÖPV  .




compisucher schrieb:


> Der öffentliche Nahverkehr kommt aber nicht beim Pendeln vom Land in die Stadt an die (wirtschaftlichen) Grenzen, sondern beim Pendeln auf dem Land in ein Nahversorgungszentrum.
> 
> Sicher nicht repräsentativ aber plakativ:
> Bei uns fährt von der 1000 Seelen Gemeinde genau ein Bus mit 50  Plätzen genau ein mal am Tag (07:30 Uhr) in die Kreisgemeinde (Stadt wäre zu viel genannt) und klappert noch 4 weitere Dörfer ab.
> ...



Fasse zusammen: Der ÖPNV ist bei dir in der Gegend auf viel zu wenige Nutzer ausgelegt, weil viel zu viele nur mit dem Auto fahren.
Logische Lösung: Weniger Auto, mehr ÖPNV?

Davon abgesehen sind Dörfer mit dreistelliger Einwohnerzahl tatsächlich ein Problem. Wer dahin zieht, sollte sich im klaren darüber sein, dass er nicht die Infrastruktur einer Stadt zur Verfügung und wer es wegen anderen Vorzügen trotzdem macht, der entscheidet sich halt bewusst dagegen und sollte nicht beim Pendeln unterstützt werden. Für Leute, die da aufwachsen sind die moralische Beurteilung natürlich schwerer aus - das ist aber eine demographisch recht kleine Gruppe und allgemein leben 2/3 der Österreicher in Städten, was scheinbar mit >10000 Einwohner definiert ist. Zu Örtschaften <1000 konnte ich keine Zahlen finden, aber schon allein durch die geringen Einwohnerzahlen je Ortschaft und der Tatsache, dass in Metropolregionen mit dicht beieinanderliegenden Vororten trotzdem ein ÖPNV nach städtischem Vorbild möglich wäre, dürfte es hier um <5% der Gesamtbevölkerung gehen. Und davon sollte (s.o.) die Mehrheit eben nicht täglich aus dem Dorf pendeln, sondern in diesem ihrem Lebensmittelpunkt haben.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Feinstaub das Leben mit Sicherheit nicht verlängert, ist nicht die Frage. Der wöchentliche Gang zu McDonals aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht.



Sobald mich jemand dazu zwingt, einmal die Woche zu McD zu gehen, können wir weiterreden. Bis dahin geht es um ANDERE Leute, die die Luft verpesten, die ICH einatme. Niemand hat was gegen Dieselpendler, die ihre Abgase im Wageninneren lassen.



> Das Menschen in Städten eine geringere Lebenserwartung haben, verglichen mit der Landbevölkerung, kann einfach nicht nur am Feinstaub liegen.



Nö, da gibt es noch einiges mehr. Feinststaub. CO. Lärm. NOx. Schwermetalle. Grobstaub. ...
Die werden aber alle zu Teilen oder sogar ausschließlich durch Verkehr produziert. Und der ist, abgesehen von der im Zuge der Haushaltsdichte höheren Dichte von Haushaltsemissionen (die aber dank der genialen Erfindung "Schornstein" zumindest in größeren Höhen ausgestoßen werden, wo sie deutlich leichter verweht werden) halt der Hauptfaktor. Denn Stadtmenschen ernähren sich im Schnitt afaik nicht ungensünder (ich tippe sogar auf das Gegenteil, weil man in Städten mehr Öko/Veggie/sonstntrend Juppies findet, die fast immer besser dastehen, als gute alte deutsche Hausmannskost) und sie bewegen sich tendentiell mehr (weil man eben viele Wege zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad zurücklegt). K.A. ob es noch signifikante Auswirkungen der Berufe gibt - Industriearbeiter leben sicherlich kürzer als Bauern, umgekehrt haben Büroangestellte & Co weniger körperliche Abnutzungserscheinungen.




compisucher schrieb:


> eine Unzahl von Krebsgeschwüren, von denen die meisten vor 10 Jahren noch nix gehört haben.



Krebs ist kein Auslöser, sondern eine Folge. In aller Regel eine Folge von Umweltbelastungen.



> Ich weiss jetzt schon was nach, PKW und Feuerwerken kommt - habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie viel Feinstaub entsteht, wenn so eine einzige U- oder S-Bahn in den Bhf bremsend einfährt?
> Antwort: So viel wie ca. 50 LKWs bei einer Vollbremsung



Wo bitte schön hast du diese Zahl her, die du heir verbreitest???
Im Regelbetrieb wird rein elektrisch und regenerativ gebremst und falls wirklich mehr Verzögerung benötigt wird, sind im deutschen ÖPNV Wirbelstrombremsen weit verbreitet. Wenn nicht gerade eine Notbremsung vorliegt, sollte eine Bahn beim anhalten soviel Feinstaub produzieren, wie ein parkender LKW mit abgeschalteten Motor.



> Wenn wir eine digitale Dienstleistungsgesellschaft mit stark verminderten Individualverkehr haben wollen, könnte man ja mal beim einfachsten Punkt anfangen:
> High-Speed-Internet bis in den kleinsten Weiler hinein...



Was a) mit b) zu tun? Pendelst du täglich in die Stadt um UHD-BluRays zu kaufen?
Ich arbeite gelegentlich via remote desktop von zu Hause aus und ich habe eine 16/1er Leitung. (die interessanterweise gerade beim Anbieter selbst mit 26 MBit/s gemessen wurde, während alle anderen Tests 6,6 aussprucken. Da muss ich mal dranbleiben). Zu Studienzeiten habe ich ähnliches mit 6 MBit gemacht, funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut solange man die Daten auf dem Server hat. Sicherlich gibt es Kuhkäffer, für die auch solche Bandbreiten utopisch sind - aber da gilt dann wieder das gleiche, wie beim ÖPNV: Ja, einige Extremfälle sind ein Problem, um das man sich wird kümmern müssen. Aber in 95% der Fälle hat man dieses Problem eben nicht und wir hätten verdammt viel gewonnen, wenn wir diese 95% mal abbarbeiten würden. Und dass das nicht geschieht liegt nicht an fehlendem Breitband-Internet, sondern an der deutschen Unternehmenskultur bei der für viel zu viele vollkommen undenkbar ist, dass ein Arbeitnehmer von zu Hause aus arbeiten könnte, wo man ihm nicht alle 10 Minuten über die Schulter schauen oder ihn zusammenscheißen kann. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der sich dann möglicherweise auch noch dem Wetter entsprechend kleidet, anstatt brav bei 35 °C Außentemperatur in Kleidung für 20 °C Umgebungstemperatur am Schreibtisch zu erscheinen. Kulturverfall! Barberei! Dafür ist Opa nicht im Krieg geblieben!


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schön, dass dir das klar ist. Mittlerweile ist das ja einigen klar geworden. Leuten, die sich ein Bisschen mit der Sache beschäftigen, war das ganze schon seit 20 Jahren klar und dazu zählt auch die versammelte Autoindustrie.


Es hilft nichts, den vergangene Versäumnissen hinterher zu weinen, wir leben im hier und jetzt.
Da bin ich gedanklich vollkommen bei dir und verweise nochmals darauf, dass wir persönlich schon ein E-Auto gefahren haben, bevor 90% der Bevölkerung sich irgendwie darüber Gedanken gemacht haben und wir maximal müde belächelt wurden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fasse zusammen: Der ÖPNV ist bei dir in der Gegend auf viel zu wenige Nutzer ausgelegt, weil viel zu viele nur mit dem Auto fahren.
> Logische Lösung: Weniger Auto, mehr ÖPNV?


Der ÖPNV war bis in die 90ger besser ausgelegt und wurde auch wirklich genutzt.
Alle standen blöd da, als es hieß, Bahnlinie wird stillgelegt und es fährt nur noch ein mal täglich der Bus,
Wenn kein Angebot da ist, bleibt den Leuz ja gar keine andere Wahl, als sich selbst zu organisieren.
Wenn sich alleine schon ein Schülerbusverkehr wieder einrichten ließe, würden locker die Hälfte der Autofahrten hier bei uns eingespart.
Die Lösung kann logischer Weise nur eine Erhöhung des ÖPNVs sein, wenn das Ziel sein soll, den Individualverkehr einzudämmen.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo bitte schön hast du diese Zahl her, die du heir verbreitest???
> Im Regelbetrieb wird rein elektrisch und regenerativ gebremst und falls wirklich mehr Verzögerung benötigt wird, sind im deutschen ÖPNV Wirbelstrombremsen weit verbreitet. Wenn nicht gerade eine Notbremsung vorliegt, sollte eine Bahn beim anhalten soviel Feinstaub produzieren, wie ein parkender LKW mit abgeschalteten Motor.


Hier habe ich die Zahlen her:
Spurensuche: Wo kommt bloss all der Feinstaub her? - Wirtschaft - Stuttgarter Nachrichten
oder hier
Feinstaub-Verursacher  - Morgenmagazin - ARD | Das Erste
oder hier
https://derstandard.at/1363707654173/Mehr-Feinstaub-in-U-Bahn-als-auf-der-Strasse
oder hier:
Schienenverkehr ist Feinstaub-Muehle << DiePresse.com



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was a) mit b) zu tun? Pendelst du täglich in die Stadt um UHD-BluRays zu kaufen?


Nein 
Da mein Büro in München ist, mag es als Beispiel dienen.
Muenchen - die Hauptstadt der Pendler | Stadt Muenchen
Ein Bericht von 2017, in dem fast 400.000 Pendler aus dem ländlichen Umland nach München arbeitstäglich kommen, gefühlt sind es jetzt 500.000. keine Ahnung..
Grob 2/3 dieser Jobs sind Büroarbeitsplätze, die sich hervorragend für Homeoffice eignen würden.
Ich habe bei mir drei Ing. angestellt, die nur 35km zur Arbeit ins Büro haben, deren Leitung aber zu schwach ist, um in diesem Fall Bauplanung (nette dwgs mit bis zu 2GB und tonnenweise pdfs) effizient hin und herzuschieben.
Alle 8 Ings. haben bei mir komplette Wahlfreiheit, wo sie arbeiten wollen, Hauptsache die Termine werden gehalten.
Der Witz ist, die in München wohnen MAs nutzen Homeoffice viel mehr, als die aus dem Umland.
Die haben es schon probiert, aber wenn man jedesmal 5-10 min. lang Kaffee trinken gehen muss, wenn ein Planaustausch statt findet, macht es den Leuz einfach auch keinen Spass mehr, abgesehen von der Ungeduld von so manchem Bauherrn.

Noch ein Beispiel:
Mein Büro in NZ existiert quasi nur auf dem Papier.
Alle MAs (6 Stück) arbeiten von zu Hause aus, dort existiert selbst auf dünnst besiedeltem Land eine Wifi Datenrate von 60/30 konstant.
Nur einmal in 2 Wochen treffen wir uns im Büro und hierfür habe ich extra einen Kleinbus angeschafft, der alle MAs direkt von zu Hause abholt.
Der Rest wird via videokonferenz erledigt.
Infrastrukturträume, die selbst in MUC downtown kaum erreicht werden.

Insofern hat die digitale Infrastruktur schon recht viel damit zu tun, wie moderne Arbeitsplätze funktionieren und wie Individualverkehr eingedämmt werden kann.

PS:
Unser "Disput" liegt wohl darin, das du den Eindruck hast, ich stelle mich schützend vor eine aus deiner Sicht überholte Autoindustrie.
Das mache ich mitnichten.
Die Verantwortlichen gehören im Betrugsfalle bestraft, weil sich eben nicht nur betrogen haben, sondern mit ihrem persönlichen Verhalten zigtausende Arbeitsplätze gefährden.
Aber ich bin auch Geschäftsmann und kenne die Trägheit der deutschen Bevölkerung im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern nur zu gut.
D. schadet sich im Moment nur selbst und braucht viel mehr Zeit, damit die Industrie umgewandelt werden kann.
Es ist m. E. keinem auf der Welt geholfen, wenn wir in D. ein paar Mio. mehr Arbeitslose haben.

Und nochmal, mir persönlich könnte das eigentlich völlig wurscht sein, dann nehme ich die besten MAs aus MUC mit nach NZ und komme maximal zum Skifahren in meine Wahlheimat Ö.

Ich denke aber an euch, die in diesem System leben (müssen) und sich aus meiner Perspektive Ökofetischisten wie der DUH vollkommen unterwerfen, egal wie groß der Schaden zum eigenen Nachteil ist.
Dem Rest der Welt ist das vollkommen Schnuppe und der Hype um E-Autos dient z. B. den Chinesen alleinig, Marktanteile in Europa zu gewinnen und bestimmt nicht, weil die alle so umweltschützend denken.
Das steht alleinig der zu verdienende Dollar im Fokus und nicht die Gesundheit oder Umwelt in D..
Und das ist es, was mich eigentlich stört, das wir Deutschen alles superperfekt machen müssen und wenn es der eigene wirtschaftliche Untergang ist...


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung dann doch noch ein paar Worte:

Scheinbar beginnt nun doch so etwas wie der Aufstand der Vernunft gegen die Parawissenschaftler:

Vor zwei Wochen hatte Prof. Dr. med. Dieter Köhler (dessen wissenschaftliche Einordnung des Sachverhalts hier nachzulesen ist) ein Rundschreiben an die DGP-Mitglieder geschickt (nachzulesen hier) und bei Zustimmung um Unterschrift gebeten.

Hier die bis dato aufgelaufenen Unterstützer innerhalb der DGP.
Es sind derlei 112 Wissenschaftler. Man beachte:


> *Angefragt wurden nur Lungenärzte oder Forscher, die sich mit dem Thema wissenschaftlich beschäftigt haben. *


Und wahrlich keine kleinen Namen. Darf jeder mal eben überfliegen.

Dies führt nun dazu, dass im Laufe des Tages ein Papier der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pneumologie und Beatmungsmedizin (DGP), der Deutschen Lungenstiftung und des Verbandes Pneumologischer Kliniken (VPK) veröffentlicht werden soll, das eine *Neubewertung der Studienlage durch neutrale Forscher fordern wird*.
Es geht also um die sachliche, fachlich Korrekte und vorurteilsfreie Bewertung der Datenlage ohne ideologische Manipulation egal aus welcher Richtung.

Denn:



> „Lungenärzte sehen in ihren Praxen und Kliniken diese Todesfälle an COPD und Lungenkrebs täglich;* jedoch Tote durch Feinstaub und NOx, auch bei sorgfältiger Anamnese, nie.* Bei der hohen Mortalität müsste das Phänomen zumindest als assoziativer Faktor bei den Lungenerkrankungen irgendwo auffallen.“
> ...
> *„Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die wissenschaftlichen Daten, die zu diesen scheinbar hohen Todeszahlen führen, einen systematischen Fehler enthalten“, so die Wissenschaftler.* *„Eine genauere Analyse der Daten zeigt, dass diese extrem einseitig interpretiert wurden, immer mit der Zielvorstellung, dass Feinstaub und NOx schädlich sein müssen. *Andere Interpretationen der Daten sind aber möglich, *wenn nicht viel wahrscheinlicher.“*
> Es würden in der WHO-Studie Regionen verglichen mit unterschiedlicher Staub- oder NOx-Belastung: „Man findet mehr oder weniger regelhaft eine sehr geringe Risikoerhöhung in staubbelasteten Gebieten, meistens nur um einige Prozent.
> ...


Feinstaub: Lungenaerzte halten EU-weite Grenzwerte fuer „unsinnig“ - WELT

Mal sehen, inwieweit Wissenschaft heutezutage noch fähig ist, sich gegen ideologische Angriffe aus Politik und Gesellschaft zu wehren und sich gegen diese zu härten.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Asbest hatte man auch verharmlost. 
Rauchen wurde sowieso immer verharmlost.
Jetzt versucht mal Feinstaub und Stickoxyde zu verharmlosen.
Ach ja, den von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel gibt es eh nicht, oder?


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nein man versucht gar nichts zu verharmlosen nur in eine Relation und Verhältnismäßigkeit zu setzen!

Wenn man die Braunkohle Emissionen der DDR zu Grunde legt, die ich selber mal Tagesweise in Nord und Sonderhausen miterlebt habe, hätte da Niemand nach der Aufregung hier, das 20. Lebensjahr erreichen dürfen.
Fast die gesamte Energieerzeugung in der DDR hing an der Braunkohle, dagegen sind die heutigen Emissionen durch unseren Verkehr ein schlechter Witz.

Hiermit stelle ich nicht den Klimawandel in Frage, aber sehr wohl die Argumentation der Umwelthilfe bezgl Gesundheitschädigung durch Feinstaub und Stickoxide.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein man versucht gar nichts zu verharmlosen nur in eine Relation und Verhältnismäßigkeit zu setzen!
> 
> Wenn man die Braunkohle Emissionen der DDR zu Grunde legt, die ich selber mal Tagesweise in Nord und Sonderhausen miterlebt habe, hätte da Niemand nach der Aufregung hier, das 20. Lebensjahr erreichen dürfen.
> Fast die gesamte Energieerzeugung in der DDR hing an der Braunkohle, dagegen sind die heutigen Emissionen durch unseren Verkehr ein schlechter Witz.
> ...



Natürlich heißt das bei hoher Luftbelastung alle mit 20 sterben, aber die Zahl der schweren Atemwegserkrankungen und anderer Erkrankungen ist durch eine hohe Luftbelastung nunmal auch nachweislich höher und das erhöht halt auch die Chancen auf einen früheres dahinscheiden deutlich.

Das war auch in den Kohleregionen DDR (wie um schwarze Pumpe rum, oder Leipzig) schon so:

DDR-Erbe: Durch fruehere Luftverschmutzung viele Lungenkranke | MZ.de

 Ist in China immer noch so:

Smog in China: Zahl der Atemwegserkrankungen verdoppelt

 Und war auch im industriellen Ruhrpot ein Problem, genauso wie in den Industriegebieten von Berlin um 1900 rum und heute noch so wo Menschen direkt an sehr stark frequentierten Hauptverkehrsachsen wohnen:

Studie des NRW-Umweltministeriums: Feinstaub an Hauptstrassen macht krank | Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das bestreitet auch keiner!

Aber die Relationen bestreite ich entschieden, wenn einer bei meiner Anwesenheit in der damaligen DDR einen Messbecher aufgestellt hätte, wären da wohl die hunderfache Menge herausgekommen, weil einem das schon beim normalem Atmen als tagesbesuchender Wessie aufgefallen ist, dagegen war eine Zigarette ein Scheißdreck.
Das ganze Messverfahren ist schon ein schlechter Witz, mit 1,5m - 4m Höhe plus Umgebungsvariablen wie Hauswände oder offene Flächen.
Ich meine bevor es Ölheizungen und Fernwärme gab, haben die Leute mit Kohleöfen oder offenen Kaminen geheizt, vor dem elektrischen Licht, wurden Millionen/Milliarden Kerzen oder Petroliumlampen verwendet, die einen ziemlich hohen Feinstaub Ausstoß haben.

Niemand sagt, das der Status Quo nicht geändert werden soll, aber das wie ist doch eine entscheidende Frage gerade in Bezug auf Relation und Verhältnismäßigkeit und warum sollen unbedingt betrogene Autofahrer die Zeche bezahlen.
Das was die Umwelthilfe hier betreibt ist ein ideologischer Feldzug nichts anderes.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich meine bevor es Ölheizungen und Fernwärme gab, haben die Leute mit Kohleöfen oder offenen Kaminen geheizt, vor dem elektrischen Licht, wurden Millionenfach/Milliarden Kerzen verwendet, die einen ziemlich hohen Feinstaub Ausstoß haben.



Haben sie ja, es wird sicher auch seinen Anteil an der deutlich geringen Durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung gehabt haben (durch dadurch ausgelöste Erkrankungen).
Wieviel im einzelnen lässt sich heute natürlich nur noch schwerlich verlässlich ermitteln.

*edit*Übrigens mal als interessante Randlektüre aus dem Fundus der Max Planck Gesellschaft, zur Luftverschmutzung:

https://www.mpg.de/7681490/mpch_JB_20141.pdf


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich heißt das bei hoher Luftbelastung alle mit 20 sterben, aber die Zahl der schweren Atemwegserkrankungen und anderer Erkrankungen ist durch eine hohe Luftbelastung nunmal auch nachweislich höher und das erhöht halt auch die Chancen auf einen früheres dahinscheiden deutlich.]



"Nachweislich höher" ist sie eben nur, wenn man diesen Stoffen (wir reden hier ja von Feinstäuben und NOx) massiv, also in wirklich hoher Konzentration, ausgesetzt ist.
Deswegen kippen bspw. Raucher (die sich freiwillig höheren Konzentrationen exponieren) auch nicht binnen weniger Monate/Jahre um. Die Belastung der im Rauch enthaltenen Konzentration an Noxen (und da sind noch so einige viel derbere Stoffe enthalten) benötigt Zeit, viel Zeit, um nachhaltige Schäden zu verursachen.
Auch wichtig: Wenn ein Raucher aufhört, bestehen exzellente Chancen, dass sich der Organismus vollständig erhohlt.
Das Gros der Raucher wird alt. Sehr alt. Trotz der Tatsache, dass sie sich eine oder mehr Schachteln in die Lunge bügeln.
Kohlekumpels haben ihre (eben durch die massive Exposition, die weit über dem Niveau eines Rauchers liegt) anerkannten Berufskrankheiten rund um Lunge und Stäube.

Es ist wie so oft in der Medizin: die Dosis macht das Gift. 40 Mikrogramm als toxischen Grenzwert zu definieren, ist gelinde gesagt Wahnwitz.
Die Grundlage für diesen Wert hält keiner wissenschaftlichen Betrachtung stand (das sagt selbst die WHO, und trotzdem hat man diesen Wert gewählt).

Es wurden in den zugrundeliegenden Studien massive methodische Fehler begangen.
Ich hatte es schon erklärt, deswegen spare ich mir die Tipperei und zitiere einfach aus Köhlers Paper:



> *Korrelation bedeutet nicht Kausalität *
> Es gehört zum Grundkurs der medizinischen  Statistik,  dass  Korrelation  nicht  Kausalität  bedeutet.
> Als Beispiel habe ich die Zunahme der Lebenserwartung von 1950 bis 2013 mit der Zunahme der zugelassenen Autos korreliert. Beide Größen korrelieren extrem miteinander (r = 0,98, p < 10–48). Der naheliegende Schluss, dass man nur mehr Autos zulassen müsse, um die Lebenserwartung weiter zu erhöhen, ist natürlich nicht plausibel. Trotzdem wird zunehmend in den epidemiologischen Arbeiten beziehungsweise in deren Interpretation aus der Korrelation eine Kausalität suggeriert.
> Im Normalfall sollte eine Korrelation bestenfalls als Grundlage für eine Hypothese dienen, die mittels weiterer Untersuchungen (und anderer Methoden) erhärtet werden soll. Der Erkenntnisgewinn wird aber am stärksten beschleunigt, wenn eine Studie oder ein Experiment falsifizierend angelegt ist, also eine Widerlegung versucht wird (1). Solche Ansätze gibt es hinsichtlich der Gefährlichkeit des Feinstaubs und der Reizgase meines Wissens überhaupt nicht. Es wird permanent ein ähnliches Studiendesign wiederholt, was den Wahrheitsgehalt der Hypothese in keiner Weise erhöht. Trotzdem werden die – in etwa ähnlichen – Ergebnisse als weitergehender Beweis für die Richtigkeit der Hypothese angesehen.



Die Vorliegenden Interpretationen der Studien sind im besten Fall fortgesetzte Inkompetenz oder im schlimmsten Fall absichtliche Manipulation.

Deswegen tun wir alle gut daran, eine Neubewertung durch handverlesene Forscher, auf deren Neutralität kein Schatten fällt, in die Wege zu leiten.

Um nichts anderes geht es. Es kann ja auch durchaus herauskommen, dass diese auch zum Schluss kommen, dass NOx und Feiunstaub schon in solch geringen Konzentrationen laut Datenlage gefährlich sind. 
Nur ist das nicht sehr wahrscheinlich und mit dem Bild in der Praxis schwerlich vereinbar.

Wissenschaft muss sich per Definition schon ständig hinterfragen, Hypothesen ergebnisoffen auf Validität geprüft werden.

Also ran an den Speck.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Hört doch auf an denen 40 Mikrogramm rum zu reiten. Selbst wenns 100 wären is es kein Grund so weiter zu machen wie bisher... 

Wobei ich der Meinung bin dass im Grunde der europäischen Autoindustrie das Wasser bereits abgegraben wird wärend man imme rnoch glaubt alles könne so weiter gehen... vor allem für die Automobilindustire. Vom Binnenmarkt könne deutsche Hersteller nicht leben, und andere kaufen in 10 Jahren das Dreckszeug nicht mehr... dann kostet der kostendeckende Golf in D halt dann 400.00€, wenn man die gesamten Kosten auf wenige Länder verteilen muss.

Die Lösung ist doch so einfach. Es gibt Grenzwerte die einzuhalten sind. Geht das nicht oder will man das nicht dann hat der Hersteller das Produkt vom Markt zu nehmen...  Wenn die Abgasreinigung ab Tempo 150 nicht mehr funktioniert dann fahren diese Fahrzeuge auch nicht mehr schneller. Ist auch ne einfache Sache. 
Die Industrie hat gepokert und verloren. Daraus muss man jetzt die Konsequenzen ziehen. Aufgrund der Verantwortung wurden den oberen Etagen ja im Laufe der Jahre Milliardenbeträge gezahlt, diese gehen jetzt zurück an den Hersteller und mit dem Geld wird angefangen das Problem funktionierend zu lösen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Was ist mit den bereits zugelassenen Autos, da werden die Käufer enteignet?
Es geht doch hier überhaupt nicht primär um Neufahrzeuge, sondern um den Rest!

Außerdem wäre ich mal mit deiner Analyse ziemlich vorsichtig, ich sehe für Elektroautos keinen höheren Marktanteil als 30% und das auch nur, wenn sie noch eine wesentliche bessere Umweltbilanz plus Infrastruktur bekommen, ein E-Golf braucht an die 150000km bei unserem heutigen Strommix und unter Berücksichtigung das Energieaufwand sowohl der Akku Produktion und Entsorgung miteingerechnet wird, bevor er die Verbrennermodelle überhaupt schlagen kann. Dazu kommt das die heutigen Akkus wohl bei spätestens 50000km die Grätsche machen und dann 5000-6000€ für neue Akkus fällig werden.

Ich sehe im wassestoffbetriebenen Verbrenner wesentlich eher die Zukunft und dort dürfte die deutsche Autoindustrie einen weiten Vorsprung in der Entwicklung haben.


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hört doch auf an denen 40 Mikrogramm rum zu reiten. Selbst wenns 100 wären is es kein Grund so weiter zu machen wie bisher...



Herumreiten? Sie sind der Grund für das alles. Warum mit etwas nicht weiter machen, was nicht gefährlich ist? 
Warum Leuten erzählen, dass etwas tödlich ist, das in Wahrheit wohl niemanden tangiert? 
Warum die Wissenschaft in ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit massiv diskreditieren? Wenn fragwürdige Forschung und Methodik durchkommt, wie steht es dann zukünftig um die Wissenschaft?
Nicht, dass bspw. nicht schon bei etwaigen Zulassungsstudien für Medikamente einiges in Schieflage geraten wäre...

Darf Wissenschaft lügen, wenn es "für die gute Sache" ist?

Will man das tatsächlich so haben? Und was bedeutet das für die Zukunft der Menschheit?

Heißt es dann zukünftig ohne Reue: "Neuste Studien belegen: **** Schulmedizin! Krebs kann durch hochpreisige germanische Medizin und Homöopathie geheilt werden!"

Ich weiß auch nicht, womit man "nicht weitermachen möchte"? Wenn man bspw. über diesen impliziten Weg das "Klima retten" wollen würde, dann hätte man sich die Benziner vornehmen müssen. Deren CO2-Ausstoß ist wesentlich höher.
Und nun werden ein paar Wenige ihren Diesel durch ein Elektroauto testweise ersetzen (wobei man Diesel ja nicht ohne Grund fährt, Diesel steht im Allgemeinen für Langstrecke und Last, da wird die momentane Elektromobilität also eher Vorurteile bei den Wechselwilligen schüren), der Rest wird zukünftig einen Benziner anschaffen.

Die angeblich "tödliche NOx/Feinstaubgefahr" des Diesels gebannt, dafür den Benziner auf ein noch nie dagewesenes Hoch katapultiert? 

Wenn Ihr alle diese "Veränderungen" forcieren wollt (und wie gesagt: ich bin ja auch für weniger Verkehr und mehr Grün in der Innenstadt, Herrgott wer ist das denn nicht...), dann macht das auf einem Weg, den man glaubhaft und im Einklang mit der Vernunft beschreiten kann.

Lug und Betrug können zwar oft anfänglich große Erfolge feiern, aber deren dauerhafter Bestand ist höchst zweifelhaft.

/edit
Hier übrigens noch die Stellungnahme, auf der die Unterschriftenliste beruht. Vielleicht mal ganz herüberkopiert, weil auf Links ja nie jemand klickt:



> *Stellungnahme  zur Gesundheitsgefährdung durch umweltbedingte Luftverschmutzung, insbesondere Feinstaub und Stickstoffverbindungen (NOx). *
> 
> Nach Daten der WHO und der EU reduziert sich die Lebenserwartung in Deutschland durch die
> Luftverschmutzung um etwa zehn Monate. Nimmt man die aktuelle Studie im Auftrag des
> ...



https://www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de/fileadmin/pdf/Stellungnahme__NOx_und__Feinstaub.pdf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Es hilft nichts, den vergangene Versäumnissen hinterher zu weinen, wir leben im hier und jetzt.



Und im hier und jetzt bin ich nicht bereit, diejenigen die für diese Versäumnisse verantwortlich sind, mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen und ihnen ihre Fehler zu versilbern. 



> Der ÖPNV war bis in die 90ger besser ausgelegt und wurde auch wirklich genutzt.
> Alle standen blöd da, als es hieß, Bahnlinie wird stillgelegt und es fährt nur noch ein mal täglich der Bus,
> Wenn kein Angebot da ist, bleibt den Leuz ja gar keine andere Wahl, als sich selbst zu organisieren.
> Wenn sich alleine schon ein Schülerbusverkehr wieder einrichten ließe, würden locker die Hälfte der Autofahrten hier bei uns eingespart.



Wie wurde die Reduzierung damals politisch begründet und vor allem wie haben die Wähler auf diese Entscheidung reagiert?



> Hier habe ich die Zahlen her:
> Spurensuche: Wo kommt bloss all der Feinstaub her? - Wirtschaft - Stuttgarter Nachrichten



Hmmm - da gehts zwar um Feinstaub in U-Bahnhöfen, aber nirgendwo wird ein Bezug zu vollbremsenden LKWs hergestellt. Stattdessen werden Einzelmessungen in den Raum geschmissen (wie leider so oft bei der Feinstaubdebatte, weil es keine flächendeckenden Messungen gibt), dabei können die Konzentration kleinräumlich und zeitlich extrem schwanken. Beispiel für U-Bahnen:
Factors controlling air quality in different European subway systems - ScienceDirect
(Zufallstreffer bei dem Versuch, die "50 LKW" selbst zu recherchieren. Man beachte die Feststellung, dass an mehreren der vermessenen Stationen ein starker Zusammenhang zwischen P2,5 in der U-Bahn und P2,5 auf den Straßen darüber festgestellt wurde; eine Aufkonzentration externer Feinstaubquellen also einen gewichtigen Anteil haben kann. Erscheint auch logisch, denn U-Bahn-Tunnel werden deutlich seltener gereinigt als Straßen und sind nie Regen ausgesetzt, Staub sammelt sich also an.



> oder hier
> Feinstaub-Verursacher  - Morgenmagazin - ARD | Das Erste



? Feinstaub vom Bahnverkehr allgemein, mit besonderem Hinweis auf die antiken Bremssysteme von Güterwagen. Hat mit elektrisch gebremsten U-Bahnen wenig zu tun. (Wobei mich mal interessieren würde, wie Schädlich der Eisenabrieb von Rädern und Schienen im Vergleich zu Gummiabrieb, Bremsstaub und Dieselruß ist. Eisen(-oxid) ist ja Bestandteil des normalen Stoffwechsels und sollte somit keine chemische Wirkung haben, mit der der Körper nicht klar käme.



> oder hier
> https://derstandard.at/1363707654173/Mehr-Feinstaub-in-U-Bahn-als-auf-der-Strasse



Keine 50 LKW. Und wie die griechische U-Bahn bremst konnte ich leider nicht herausfinden. Zumindest im angloamerikanischen Raum sind aufgrund von antiken Vorschriften wohl normale Luftbremsen noch weit verbreitet, die natürlich mächtig Abrieb produzieren. In D wie gesagt nicht.
(Korrektur an der Stelle: Wirbelstrombremsen fehlen aber auch an deutschen U-Bahnen. Da hab ich optisch ähnliche Magnetbremsen fehlinterpretiert, die reichlich Staub produzieren dürften, aber nur für Notbremsungen genutzt werden.)



> oder hier:
> Schienenverkehr ist Feinstaub-Muehle << DiePresse.com



Keine 50 LKW, über 1 Jahrzehnt alt, PM10 (also gar keine aussage zu gesundheitschädlichem lungengängigen Feinstaub), bezogen auf den gesamten Schienenverkehr und als Hauptursache wird dann auch noch Bremssand ausgemacht. Der könnte aus rein klimatischen Gründen bei den österreichischen überirdischen Bahnen in großer Menge genutzt werden, hier gings aber um U-Bahnen, die eher selten Schnee und Eis ausgleichen müssen.

Nochmal die Frage aus echtem Interesse:
Wo hast du bei deinem Post die 50 LKW her? 42 h zurückerinnern sollte doch möglich sein.



> Nein
> Da mein Büro in München ist, mag es als Beispiel dienen.
> Muenchen - die Hauptstadt der Pendler | Stadt Muenchen
> Ein Bericht von 2017, in dem fast 400.000 Pendler aus dem ländlichen Umland nach München arbeitstäglich kommen, gefühlt sind es jetzt 500.000. keine Ahnung..



Die Metropolregion München ist vermutlich ein eher schlechtes Beispiel für Leute, die aus 1000-Seelen-Käffern im nichts pendeln. "Ländlich" hat da auch schnell 5-stellige Zahlen.

Allgemeine Anmerkung an der Stelle: Die Stadtpolitik rund um München und andere Boom-Städte halte ich ohnehin für extrem verfehlt. Die Stadt und ihre Einwohner haben massive Probleme wegen dem Wachstum und anstatt den Reichtum der aus irrationalen Gründen dahin drängenden Firmen abzuschröpfen um diese Probleme zu lösen, versucht man immer weiter Arbeitsplätze aus anderen Regionen in die Stadt zu ziehen. Ökologisch, sozial und auch volkswirtschaftlich eine absolute Katastrophe.



> Grob 2/3 dieser Jobs sind Büroarbeitsplätze, die sich hervorragend für Homeoffice eignen würden.
> Ich habe bei mir drei Ing. angestellt, die nur 35km zur Arbeit ins Büro haben, deren Leitung aber zu schwach ist, um in diesem Fall Bauplanung (nette dwgs mit bis zu 2GB und tonnenweise pdfs) effizient hin und herzuschieben.
> Alle 8 Ings. haben bei mir komplette Wahlfreiheit, wo sie arbeiten wollen, Hauptsache die Termine werden gehalten.
> Der Witz ist, die in München wohnen MAs nutzen Homeoffice viel mehr, als die aus dem Umland.
> Die haben es schon probiert, aber wenn man jedesmal 5-10 min. lang Kaffee trinken gehen muss, wenn ein Planaustausch statt findet, macht es den Leuz einfach auch keinen Spass mehr, abgesehen von der Ungeduld von so manchem Bauherrn.



Wieso müssen die Daten denn zu den Ingenieuren geschoben werden? Bei Remote Desktop überträgt man nicht die zu bearbeitenden Daten, das wäre in der Tat oft langatmig vor allen wegen fehlendem Upload, sondern das Bild und die Eingabebefehle. Der Rechner zu Hause dient nur noch als Slim Client, die eigentlichen Berechnungen, die Zugriff auf die Daten brauchen, laufen direkt im Unternehmen ab. (Bei Neuinstallation in der Regel auf Servern zwecks Loadbalancing, man kann aber auch sehr einfach bestehende Arbeitsplatzsysteme dafür nutzen)

Je nach Auflösung reichen dafür notfalls sogar 2 MBit down und ein paar kbit upstream (die Latenz sollte aber nicht im hohen dreistelligen Bereich landen), ab 6 Mbit sind normale Büroarbeitsplätze überhaupt kein Problem. Legt man die Qualität von Youtube-Streams zugrunde, reicht 16er DSL schon für 4K respektive einen Arbeitsplatz mit zwei QHD-Monitoren. Und weitere Display-Bereiche, deren Inhalte kaum aktualisiert werden müssen, sind bei intelligenter Software quasi komplett gratis; die Upload-Anforderungen bleiben die ganze Zeit über bei "genug für eine Maus und eine Tastatur".



> PS:
> Unser "Disput" liegt wohl darin, das du den Eindruck hast, ich stelle mich schützend vor eine aus deiner Sicht überholte Autoindustrie.



Nö, etwaige Eindrücke spielen da keine Rolle. Es gibt hier zwar ein paar Kandidaten, denen ich definitiv bestimmte Meinungen zuordne, aber die haben sich diese Position über längere Zeit hart erarbeitet und werden meist komplett überlesen. Wenn ich auf Beiträge antworte, dann auf die darin enthaltenen Aussagen - nicht an die Autoren. Um genau zu sein ist mir erst durch deine Antwort aufgefallen, dass die "ist klar" Aussage und die "50 LKW" vom gleichen Forennutzer kamen 
Was aber stimmt: Zumindest ein Teil deiner Aussage stellt sich schützend vor veraltete Autokonzerne. Und gegen diese Aussagen argumentiere ich, egal von wem sie kommen.



> Das mache ich mitnichten.
> Die Verantwortlichen gehören im Betrugsfalle bestraft, weil sich eben nicht nur betrogen haben, sondern mit ihrem persönlichen Verhalten zigtausende Arbeitsplätze gefährden.
> Aber ich bin auch Geschäftsmann und kenne die Trägheit der deutschen Bevölkerung im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern nur zu gut.
> D. schadet sich im Moment nur selbst und braucht viel mehr Zeit, damit die Industrie umgewandelt werden kann.
> Es ist m. E. keinem auf der Welt geholfen, wenn wir in D. ein paar Mio. mehr Arbeitslose haben.



Ich will "dem Deutschen" jetzt garantiert keine Dynamik unterstellen, aber zumindest in Sachen KFZ ist er, außer bei der stetig steigenden Höchstgeschwindigkeit, erstaunlich wandlungsfähig. Binnen 15 Jahre sind z.B. SUVs von 0 auf >>50% hochgeschnellt. In den 15 Jahren davor hatten wir einen erheblichen Boom von Vans - der in gleicher Weise massiv vom Marketing und den Produktangeboten der Autoindustrie gefördert wurde. Parallel gab es zum Beispiel erst das Sterben der Cabrios und dieser Tage werden die letzten Dreitürer ausgerottet. Dafür haben die Designer jetzt mal wieder nutzlose Lifestyle-Kombis entdeckt (wenn sie mal Zeit für was nicht-SUViges finden), die es früher quasi nur bei Audi gab. Die Deutschen sind also offensichtlich sehr wohl gewillt, mal was neues auszuprobieren. Selbst wenn außer "neu" verdammt wenig positives daran zu finden ist (und dass "neu" für sich genommen positiv betrachtet wird, ist auch schon so ein Unding) - man muss ihnen nur erzählen, dass es geil ist. Aktuell sind das so Attribute wie "kraftstrotzend" "massiv" "eindrucksvoll". Ganz wichtig für die ganzen Pendler auch "der leichte Einstieg hinten". Bei den "hohen Sitzpositionen", die scheinbar elementar für alle älter als 23 sind, haben wir mittlerweile ein Niveau erreicht, bei dem Couch-Garnituren deutschlandweit unverkaufbar sein müssten. Wenn man mal 20-30 Jahre zurückguckt, wurden stattdessen "windschnittig" "dynamisch" "leicht" und "asphaltnah" angeprisen und die Leute haben das genauso gekauft. Damit will ich nicht die Käufer aus der Verantwortung ziehen, eigentlich sollten die selbst entscheiden, was sie wollen. Aber die Autohersteller nutzen die Beinflussbarkeit sehr gerne aus (auch in wesentlich kleineren Details) und dass sie das mit derart negativen Folgen für die Umwelt tun, dass kann man ihnen sehr negativ anrechnen.
Dazu kommt noch der technische Unterbau: Nein, ein SUV im Sinne von "Stadtgeländewagen" muss nicht 2,5 Tonnen wiegen. Auch nicht 2 und auch nicht 1,5. Genaugenommen sollte ein Auto sogar leichter werden, wenn bei gleichem Platzangebot weiter in die Höhe baut. Zusätzlich gibt es Fortschritte im Leichtbau und ehemals große, schwere Motoren werden durch kleine Laubbläser nominell gleicher Leistung ersetzt. Trotzdem ist das Endprodukt heute in der Regel deutlich schwerer als noch vor 20 Jahren. Und besagte Motoren schneiden zwar im NEFZ besser ab, weil sie schneller heiß werden und Effizienzpeaks bei den richtigen Drehzahlen haben, schlucken aber im realen Straßenverkehr zum Teil sogar mehr für vergleichbare Leistung - und das erneut trotz großer Wissensfortschritte im Motorenbau.
Selbst wenn man den Leuten nur noch rollende Schrankwände verkaufen kann - sowas muss einfach nicht sein. Aber weil es der Autoindustrie scheiß egal ist, solange ihr niemand die Rechnung auftischt, kommt halt die aktuelle Situation bei heraus.



> Ich denke aber an euch, die in diesem System leben (müssen) und sich aus meiner Perspektive Ökofetischisten wie der DUH vollkommen unterwerfen, egal wie groß der Schaden zum eigenen Nachteil ist.



Die DUH macht, wie gesagt, nichts weiter als den Autobauern ein "wir habens ja immer gesagt" unter die Nase zu reiben. Ausnahmsweise gibt es tatsächlich dochmal ein Gesetz gegen das, was nicht sein sollte, und das kosten die jetzt geflissentlich aus, anstatt immer nur blöd mit Pappschildern in der Fußgängerzone zu stehen. Mit Öko haben die Klagen per Definition nichts zu tun (sie betreffen ja ausschließlich Innenstädte) und mit Gesundheitsschutz aufgrund der völlig ungeeigneten Reaktionen auch nur bedingt. Das ist einfach nur ein Wink mit dem Laternenpfahl in Richtung der Verantwortlichen.



> Dem Rest der Welt ist das vollkommen Schnuppe und der Hype um E-Autos dient z. B. den Chinesen alleinig, Marktanteile in Europa zu gewinnen und bestimmt nicht, weil die alle so umweltschützend denken.



Batteriautos haben, siehe oben, ohnehin noch sehr wenig mit Umweltschutz zu tun. Ich sehe aber auch keine großen Marktanteile für die Chinesen (außer in der Batterieproduktion). Der Hype ist im Gegenteil nur wieder 1:1 Subventionen für die Autokonzerne. Sollte jedem auffallen, dass da Union und SPD ins Scheinwerferlicht springen und vergleichsweise selten die Grünen (auch wenn die ihre Position in den letzten Jahren auch nicht gerade zum guten entwickelt haben). Batterieautos sind für VW & CO DIE Gelegenheit, fast gar nichts zu ändern und ihre bewährten Konzepte 1:1 weiterzuführen. Der schwarze Peter wird einfach weitergeschoben und die enormen Investitionen in neue Infrastruktur zahlt zu zunehmend größeren Teilen der Steuerzahler 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe im wassestoffbetriebenen Verbrenner wesentlich eher die Zukunft und dort dürfte die deutsche Autoindustrie einen weiten Vorsprung in der Entwicklung haben.



H2-Verbrenner haben 0 Vorteile gegenüber Brennstoffzellen, aber massive (Effizienz-)Nachteile. Das wäre vollkommener Schwachsinn und mit Ausnahme von den frühen 0ern ausgelaufenen alten BMW-Entwicklungsprogrammen hat da seit Ölkrise-Zeiten auch niemand mehr intensiv drüber nachgedacht. Die einzigen Kolbenmotoren, die in einer Klimaschutz berücksichtigende Verkehrspolitik mittelfristig noch eine Daseinsberechtigung haben, sind Methanverbrenner. Die sind fertig entwickelt, verfügbar, erfüllen alle Fahranforderungen, verfügen über europaweit über eine geeignete Infrastruktur einschließlich gigantischer Speichermöglichkeiten und könnten somit schon ab morgen den CO2-Ausstatus quasi halbieren. Und je nach weiterer Entwicklung bei PtG stellen sie nicht nur eine Kurzfristlösung, sondern auch eine Brückentechnologie dar.


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wurde die Reduzierung damals politisch begründet und vor allem wie haben die Wähler auf diese Entscheidung reagiert?


Kosten und Auslastung (unter 30% der Sitzplätze im Berufsverkehr belegt) - so weit ich mich erinnern kann.
In Österreich wird auf dem Land schwarz und neuerdings blau gewählt - selbst wenn WK3 durch Ö. eröffnet werden würde...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm - da gehts zwar um Feinstaub in U-Bahnhöfen, aber nirgendwo wird ein Bezug zu vollbremsenden LKWs hergestellt. Stattdessen werden Einzelmessungen in den Raum geschmissen (wie leider so oft bei der Feinstaubdebatte, weil es keine flächendeckenden Messungen gibt), dabei können die Konzentration kleinräumlich und zeitlich extrem schwanken.
> Nochmal die Frage aus echtem Interesse:
> Wo hast du bei deinem Post die 50 LKW her? 42 h zurückerinnern sollte doch möglich sein.


Ich finde es noch - versprochen, war ein Artikel oder pdf aus Österreich vor ca. 10 Tagen im www gelesen. Schreibe normaler weise nix, was ich nicht belegen kann.
So was ähnliches, in dem dann das Äquivalent zum LKW gezogen wurde:
http://www.styria-mobile.at/home/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=12687.0;attach=76949




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Metropolregion München ist vermutlich ein eher schlechtes Beispiel für Leute, die aus 1000-Seelen-Käffern im nichts pendeln. "Ländlich" hat da auch schnell 5-stellige Zahlen.


Danke, das du mich als Landei identifizierst 
Ernsthaft:
Ich wohne in Tirol und pendle (!) täglich nach München, damit all meine MAs am Ende des Monats was zu beissen haben und das seit ca. 20 Jahren, insofern kenne ich "ein wenig" in München aus.
Warum pendeln?
Aufträge bekommt man nicht per Mail...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allgemeine Anmerkung an der Stelle: Die Stadtpolitik rund um München und andere Boom-Städte halte ich ohnehin für extrem verfehlt. Die Stadt und ihre Einwohner haben massive Probleme wegen dem Wachstum und anstatt den Reichtum der aus irrationalen Gründen dahin drängenden Firmen abzuschröpfen um diese Probleme zu lösen, versucht man immer weiter Arbeitsplätze aus anderen Regionen in die Stadt zu ziehen. Ökologisch, sozial und auch volkswirtschaftlich eine absolute Katastrophe.


Das mit Katastrophe stimmt.
Kleien Story nebenher, weil ich an den Planungen beteiligt war:
Was glaubst du, warum sich Microsoft und Google in MUC erst vor kurzem angesiedelt haben?
Bestimmt nicht, weil MUC so schön ist und weil man extra viel Steuern zahlen muss und weil kein Investor oder Politiker die Hand aufhält...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die Daten denn zu den Ingenieuren geschoben werden? Bei Remote Desktop ...


Danke, alles bekannt. Kenne mich "ein wenig" damit aus.
Du kennst aber mutmaßlich nicht die irren Wege der Dokumenten bzw. Planbereitstellung am Bau insbesondere zu Ämtern, Prüfstatikern u. dgl. aber auch Bauherren mit Papierdokumentationswut.
Lass es mich so ausdrücken, meine MAs haben ihr komplettes Equippment schon nach Hause geschleppt (und ich rede hier nicht über pillepalle daddel PCs für 3000 €) und wir haben auf meine Kosten das schnellste organisiert, was es an Verbindungen gibt.
Es funzt dann nicht, wenn es ineffektiv wird, irgendwoher muss ja auch meine Kohle kommen, wenn es unrentabel wird und der erhoffte Effekt ausbleibt und es primär an einer Schnecken-I-Net Leitung liegt, dann cancle ich das Invest - so einfach ist das.
Und es liegt nicht an den MAs...

Deine Ausführungen über die Wandlungsfähigkeit der (deutschen) Autoindustrie will ich jetzt nicht ausufernd kommentieren.
M. M. nach ist es nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, dass es in der Tat immer stärkere Motorisierungen geben muss.
Die Gewichtszunahmen verstehe ich nur z. T., wenn hier Assistenzsysteme und Sicherheitsaspekte eine Rolle spielen, ist das für mich OK.
Ironischer Weise sind die Highlights bei den E-Autos oder Hybrids auch die extrem antriebsstarken Kisten - was das ganze Thema ad absurdum führt...
Blöder Weise ist das Auto auch noch ein Statussymbol in D. 

Irgenwie denke ich gerade auch an den jungen Schnösel, der gerade seinen Führerschein + Lehre fertig gemacht hat und dem dann gesagt wird, hach dein Auto wiegt dank Carbon nur noch 600kg und da reicht ja auch schon ein 60KW Motor.
Weils Material so teuer ist, kostet das Ganze aber 50.000 €.
Spass ist was anderes, aber wer hat heute schon noch Interesse an Spass?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die DUH macht, wie gesagt, nichts weiter als den Autobauern ein "wir habens ja immer gesagt" unter die Nase zu reiben.


Zwischen "unter die Nase reiben" und  gesamtwirtschaftlichen Schaden erzeugen sind jedoch Welten.
Ich bin kein Freund der DUH und viel zu sehr Unternehmer, als dass ich deren Vorgehensweise allgemein gut heissen kann.
Da trennen uns Welten.
Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich nicht das Ziel verstanden habe, dass ich wiederum für gut finde.
Der Club führt sich wie eine Horde neunmalkluge, alleswissende Lehrer auf.
Und Lehrer in dieser Ausgeburt sind leider in keinster Weise für meine Welt relevant.
Die diplomatische (und Charmante) Vorgehensweise wäre der richtige Weg.
So wie auch hier haben wir schlichtweg den Disput und finden kaum den (politischen) Kompromiss.
Letztlich ist es wieder ein Indikator der derzeitig statt findenden Radikalisierung in allen Bereichen der Gesellschaft.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Methanverbrenner. Die sind fertig entwickelt, verfügbar, erfüllen alle Fahranforderungen, verfügen über europaweit über eine geeignete Infrastruktur einschließlich gigantischer Speichermöglichkeiten und könnten somit schon ab morgen den CO2-Ausstatus quasi halbieren. Und je nach weiterer Entwicklung bei PtG stellen sie nicht nur eine Kurzfristlösung, sondern auch eine Brückentechnologie dar.


Ja, ist aber auch wieder fossil.
Ich denke daher nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Kosten und Auslastung (unter 30% der Sitzplätze im Berufsverkehr belegt) - so weit ich mich erinnern kann.



Leider ein häufiges Problem in zu kleinen Orten - und bei Einsatz zu großer Busse. (Nicht dass die Kosten 1:1 mit der Sitzplatzzahl sinken würden, aber das von 1000 Einwohnern nicht zu jedem Fahrplan-Zeitpunkt 5% in die gleiche Richtung fahren wollen und auch ein 15-Sitzer locker reichen würde, scheinen viele Politiker nicht zu verstehen.)



> In Österreich wird auf dem Land schwarz und neuerdings blau gewählt - selbst wenn WK3 durch Ö. eröffnet werden würde...



Jedes Volk kriegt den Führer, den es verdient. Oder so ähnlich 



> Ich finde es noch - versprochen,



Thx.
Interessante Beobachtung im PDF: Schon wieder geht es nur um PM10. Kann es sein, dass Österreiches Recht schlichtweg keine kleineren Klassen kennt und deswegen gefährlichen lungengängigen Feinstaub mit gröberen, vergleichsweise unbedenklichen Partikeln zusammenschmeißt?
(Der Autor liefert das jedenfalls fleißig Wasser auf seine Mühlen, da zusätzlich nur nach Gewicht abgerechnet wird. Je massiger und ungefährlicher ein Partikel ist, desto mehr wird es in den Diagrammen betont...)




> Warum pendeln?
> Aufträge bekommt man nicht per Mail...



Ein weiteres trauriges Beispiel dafür, was in der deutsch(sprachig)en (wobei - zählt Bayern dazu?) Unternehmenslandschaft schief läuft. Wenn jeden Tag neue Aufträge ausgehandelt werden müssen, geht es ja vermutlich nicht Multimillionendeals, sondern (auch mal) um Kleinkram, der kaum die Fahrzeit wert ist und garantiert nicht den einhergehenden Verkehr zwingend nötig macht. Aber was der Bauer nicht beschnuppern kann, frisst er erst recht nicht...



> Danke, alles bekannt. Kenne mich "ein wenig" damit aus.
> Du kennst aber mutmaßlich nicht die irren Wege der Dokumenten bzw. Planbereitstellung am Bau insbesondere zu Ämtern, Prüfstatikern u. dgl. aber auch Bauherren mit Papierdokumentationswut.



Wenn viel mit Papier gearbeitet wird, ist Home Office unmöglich - das ist klar. Das kann aber auch die beste Glasfaser nicht lösen und du sprachst von GB Daten, nicht von kg.



> Lass es mich so ausdrücken, meine MAs haben ihr komplettes Equippment schon nach Hause geschleppt (und ich rede hier nicht über pillepalle daddel PCs für 3000 €) und wir haben auf meine Kosten das schnellste organisiert, was es an Verbindungen gibt.



Und genau das ist der falsche Ansatz. Wenn die leistungfähige Hardware in der Pampa steht, wo es keine leistungsfähige Anbindung gibt, ist sie wertlos. Aber auch die leistungsfähigste Hardware kann im Produktiveinsatz nicht mehr Daten anzeigen oder eigegeben bekommen, als ein Mensch bewältigen kann. Und das ist relativ wenig, deswegen werden Daten ja vor der Ausgabe so aufwendig für uns Kleinhirne aufbearbeitet. Dieses aufgearbeitet Endprodukt passt auch durch schmale Leistungen.
Warum wurde bei euch damals ein Fat-Client-Weg gewählt/wo lag das Problem mit Remote Desktop, wie von mir vorgeschlagen?



> Deine Ausführungen über die Wandlungsfähigkeit der (deutschen) Autoindustrie will ich jetzt nicht ausufernd kommentieren.
> M. M. nach ist es nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, dass es in der Tat immer stärkere Motorisierungen geben muss.



Ökologisch und ökonomisch ist das nicht nach zu vollziehen, aber wenn man sich anguckt wie gut man mit großen Zahlen werben kann und wie billig ein größerer Motor im Vergleich zu intelligentem Leichtbau ist...
Ein fördernder Nebeneffekt dürfte in gehobenen Klassen auch der deutsche Geschwindigkeitswahn sein. Obwohl man meist kaum 130 und nur ganz selten mehr als 180 fahren kann, sind 250 Spitze ab einer gewissen Klasse Pflicht. Da ein kleines, leichtes Auto nur besser beschleunigt und der Luftwiderstand mit sinkender Fahrzeuggröße nicht so stark abnimmt, wie der Platz für den Motor, lassen sich diese in der Praxis oft nie genutzten Zahlen in großen Kisten viel leichter umsetzen.



> Die Gewichtszunahmen verstehe ich nur z. T., wenn hier Assistenzsysteme und Sicherheitsaspekte eine Rolle spielen, ist das für mich OK.



Wenn ein echtes Sicherheitsplus daraus resultiert - okay. Würde ich zwar keinen Persilschein drauf ausstellen, aber es ist schwer individuell dagegen zu diskutieren. Wenn die "Sicherheit" aber nur steigt, weil die Knautschzone des Gegners/der Standard-Messwand stärker in Anspruch genommen wird und wenn massenhaft zusätzliches Bleich auf das Standard-Szenario fein abgestimmt wird (leider gibt es kaum vergleichbare Crash-Test-Serien z.B. mit Baum-Hindernissen), dann sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Und den ewigen Verweiß auf die Assistenzsysteme finde ich absolut lächerlich. Zum einen wiegt Elektronik verdammt wenig, zum anderen ist der Bedarf an nicht wenigen Assistenzsysteme überhaupt erst wegen fehlgeplanten Karosserien gestiegen und/oder eine ganze Reihe sorgt vor allem dafür, dass Leute sich weniger aktiv mit dem regulären Verkehr beschäftigen müssen, erwartet dann aber in schwierigeren Situationen, dass der Fahrer sie alleine meistert 



> Ironischer Weise sind die Highlights bei den E-Autos oder Hybrids auch die extrem antriebsstarken Kisten - was das ganze Thema ad absurdum führt...
> Blöder Weise ist das Auto auch noch ein Statussymbol in D.



Das resultiert aber auch aus dem Anspruch, herkömmliche Autos vollwertig ersetzen zu können. Wenn du mit E-Motoren 130-180 erreichen willst (was die Leute halt von einem vollwertigen Auto so verlangen), dann ist es billiger und leichter, einen stark überdimensionierten Motor ohne Getriebe als einen auf Leistungsniveau eines Verbrenners und zusätzlich ein Getriebe einzubauen. Die extrem gute Beschleunigung bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist dann nur ein Abfallprodukt der Autobahn-Tauglichkeit.



> Irgenwie denke ich gerade auch an den jungen Schnösel, der gerade seinen Führerschein + Lehre fertig gemacht hat und dem dann gesagt wird, hach dein Auto wiegt dank Carbon nur noch 600kg und da reicht ja auch schon ein 60KW Motor.
> Weils Material so teuer ist, kostet das Ganze aber 50.000 €.
> Spass ist was anderes, aber wer hat heute schon noch Interesse an Spass?



Carbon ist schweine teuer, klar. Bei Aluminium sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Aber auch bei Fahrzeugen aus Stahl gibt es eine ganze Reihe Modelle, die 10-20% schwerer sind, als welche mit gleicher Transportkapazität von der Jahrtausendwende. (von den 80ern ganz zu schweigen, als es allerdings wirklich deutlich weniger passive Sicherheit gab)



> Die diplomatische (und Charmante) Vorgehensweise wäre der richtige Weg.
> So wie auch hier haben wir schlichtweg den Disput und finden kaum den (politischen) Kompromiss.
> Letztlich ist es wieder ein Indikator der derzeitig statt findenden Radikalisierung in allen Bereichen der Gesellschaft.



Wie fandest du diesbezüglich die Aktivitäten der DUH zu Abgasen in den 0er Jahren?
Ist ja nicht so, als hätten die sich erst jetzt gegründet und von Anfang an geklagt. Nur informieren, protestieren, verhandeln hat halt keine Sau interessiert außer den paar "Ökospinnern", die auch schon vorher Bescheid wussten. Wie so oft beim Umwelt- oder gar Klimaschutz ist der jetztige Weg absolut ineffizient, aber ich sehe ihn als den letzten Weg in einer langen Kette von gescheiterten Versuchen, an deren Ende nur noch "Holzhammer" und "weiter so" zur Auswahl standen. Und "weiter so" ist keine akzeptable Option.



> Ja, ist aber auch wieder fossil.
> Ich denke daher nicht der richtige Weg.



Wie gesagt - kurzfristig sind sie ein Fortschritt. Und die Zeit, als wir uns allein auf langfristige Lösungen hätten konzentrieren können, hieß "80er" und ist vorbei, also müssen auch kurzfristige ergriffen werden. Ob es mittelfristig eine Zukunft für Methan gibt, wird man sehen müssen. Ich persönlich sehe da durchaus Potenzial, wenn wir um PtG eh nicht herumkommen und der Umbau auf H2-Infrastruktur zu lange dauert bzw. wenn Direkt-Methan-Brennstoffzellen endlich mal Fortschritte machen.


----------



## JePe (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Kritik an der Kritik: Was ein Lungenfacharzt an der Debatte zu bemaengeln hat und wieso.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das Pamphlet längst gelesen. Er fordert Gegenstudien und meckert vor sich hin.
Er hat scheinbar nicht mal das Grundproblem verstanden: Es braucht keine Gegenstudien, um Methodikfehler aufzuzeigen. Wenn Arbeiten falsch bewertet wurden, sind sie falsch bewertet.
Es geht nicht um zu widerlegende Studien sondern (absichtlich) falsche Interpretationen. Wenn er hierzu Informationen braucht, darf er die Kollegen anschreiben (sie bieten es ja in der Stellungnahme im letzten Satz an), die gerne Nachhilfe im Grundkurs Statistik anbieten.

Es ist halt SPON.
Der erste Artikel hierzu dort war schon peinlich.
In dem Wissen, dass die meisten Leser nur Überschrift und (wenn überhaupt: das Fazit) lesen, wiederholten sie zuerst die üblichen Thesen, stimmen dann aber im eigentlichen Text jedem Kritikpunkt der Lungenärzte praktisch zu und schrieben dann völlig paradox im Fazit:



> Fazit: Auch wenn sich Argumente der Ärzte *widerlegen lassen*, für den wissenschaftlichen Diskurs ist der Beitrag sinnvoll. Es gehört zur Natur von Wissenschaft, Thesen, Ergebnisse und vor allem Interpretationen anzuzweifeln, andere Erklärungen anzubieten. Das heißt nicht, dass die Antithese der Wahrheit entspricht. Aber durch den Diskurs nähert man sich der Realität - mehr kann Wissenschaft ohnehin nicht bieten.



Natürlich bedient SPON das eigene Klientel. Ich finde es mutig, dass man schon wieder den Relotius gibt und statt Aufklärung erneute Verzerrung betreiben möchte. Krass auch, dass es Ärzte gibt, die dann tatsächlich kein Problem damit haben, trotz offensichtlicher Nichtauseinandersetzung mit der Kritik, den eigenen Namen ins Rennen zu werfen.

Er selbst liefert keinerlei Entkräftung der aufgezeigten Methodikfehler, sondern reitet einzig und allein auf einer quasi "(Springer) Lügenpresse"-Welle, unterstellt den Kollegen damit eine Verquickung, die es gar nicht gibt und verweist auf Studien, die besagen, dass Feinstaub und NOx ja sehr wohl gesundheitsschädlich wären (was absolut niemand bezweifelt, es geht überhaupt nicht darum, sondern um den Grenzwert. Denn bspw. auch viele Vitamine können krank machen/tödlich wirken, wenn denn ihre Dosierung einen spezifischen Schwellenwert überschreitet. Wenn dieser aber nicht überschritten wird, passiert gar nichts.).

Dann meint er, es gäbe von den Kollegen keinen Vorschlag, wie denn die "fehlende wissenschaftliche Basis" der Grenzwerte zu verbessern ist. Er gibt also sogar implizit zu, dass es eine "fehlende wissenschaftliche Basis" gibt.

Und als ob er die Antwort nicht kennen würde: mehr Forschung!
Die Pulmologen fordern bis dahin eine Neubewertung durch unabhängige Forscher, deren Ergebnis eindeutig sein dürfte. Es sei denn... Kai-Michael Beeh ist daran beteiligt. Denn der Herr kann ganz augenscheinlich Fach von Ideologie nicht mehr unterscheiden.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das hier sagt schon sehr viel aus, eine Studie aus den USA vor 40 Jahren, die dazu noch ziemlich ominös ist.

Wirbel um Feinstaub- und Stickoxidgrenzwerte - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das sagt doch auch wieder nur aus, dass man Studien nur so weit trauen wie man sie aus dem Fenster schmeißen kann.

Wo waren eigentlich die ganzen Lungenärzte als man damals die Grenzwerte überhaupt erst festgelegt hat? Jetzt erst, nach dem Dieselskandal, ergreifen die auch mal das Wort?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Pamphlet längst gelesen. Er fordert Gegenstudien und meckert vor sich hin.
> Er hat scheinbar nicht mal das Grundproblem verstanden: Es braucht keine Gegenstudien, um Methodikfehler aufzuzeigen. Wenn Arbeiten falsch bewertet wurden, sind sie falsch bewertet.
> Es geht nicht um zu widerlegende Studien sondern (absichtlich) falsche Interpretationen. Wenn er hierzu Informationen braucht, darf er die Kollegen anschreiben (sie bieten es ja in der Stellungnahme im letzten Satz an), die gerne Nachhilfe im Grundkurs Statistik anbieten.



Nein, es braucht keine Gegenstudien, um Methodikfehler zu finden. Aber merkwürdigerweise brauchte es 10 Jahre und ein Diesel-Fahrverbot, dass ihn persönlich traf, ehe ein Ex-Chef der DGP festgestellt hat, dass die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen, nach denen die WHO und alle anderen Wissenschaftler weltweit das Thema beurteilt haben, methodisch vollkommener Schwachsinn sein sollen und nur er, der afaik gar nicht zu dem Thema forscht, die viel bessere Antwort hat. Das klingt schon ein Bisschen merkwürdig, zumal bislang keinerlei Selbstkritik von den Briefschreibern zu höhren ist ("ich war jahrelang in DER Position um in Deutschland die dringend nötigen Nachforschungen anzustoßen, aber zu blöd dazu") noch besagter Dachverband ihnen zustimmt. Da kommen also plötzlich 100 Ärzte (nicht: Forscher) zu einer neuen Erkenntniss, die ihrer vorherigen eigenen Überzeugung, der Überzeugung aller anderern Ärzte, der Überzeugung der WHO und dem Stand der Wissenschaft widerspricht. Und diese neue Idee der 100 ist der neue, einzig wahre Maßstab?

Ich denke nicht. Man kann (und sollte!) Festlegungen immer anzweifeln und kann dann auch immer Nachuntersuchungen fordern und bei ausreichend großen Zweifeln sollten die auch dringend durchgeführt werden. Aber wenn die neuen Sichtweisen mit großer Verzögerung angemeldet werden und in die tendentiell gefährlichere Richtung gehen, dann bleibt man solange auf dem vorherigen, sicheren Niveau, bis es durch neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse widerlegt ist.
(Zumindest macht man das heute so. Früher war das natürlich anders, da hat man auch Contergan in der Schwangerschaft eingeworfen, weil ja noch gar nicht bewiesen war, dass das schädlich wäre.)


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Welche Wissenschaft?
In meinem geposteten Link, wird genau erklärt woher die 40mg pro m³ kommen und das hat mein Lieber, rein gar nichts mit Wissenschaft zu tun, rein gar nichts!


----------



## JePe (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Positionspapier von vier Autoren erarbeitet - zwei davon sind sogar Aerzte, die anderen Ingenieure; einer hat frueher Motoren (mit)entwickelt. Verschickt wurde es an ungefaehr 3.800 DGP-Mitglieder; unterzeichnet wurde es von 112.

Da musste ich doch wirklich schmunzeln ...


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und macht das die US Studie von vor 40 Jahren mit verschiedenen Öfen glaubwürdiger?
Eher nicht!
Die 40 mg pro m³ sind völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen, ohne den geringsten wissenschaftlichen Unterbau!


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Bei den Herren hapert es (wie immer) am Quellenstudium. Gut, dass Köhler und Co. da nicht so fahrlässig sind.
Alle "Merkwürdigkeiten" sind keine, wenn man tatsächlich hinschaut und nachdenkt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, es braucht keine Gegenstudien, um Methodikfehler zu finden. Aber merkwürdigerweise brauchte es 10 Jahre und ein Diesel-Fahrverbot, dass ihn persönlich traf, ehe ein Ex-Chef der DGP festgestellt hat, dass die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen, nach denen die WHO und alle anderen Wissenschaftler weltweit das Thema beurteilt haben, methodisch vollkommener Schwachsinn sein sollen und nur er, der afaik gar nicht zu dem Thema forscht, die viel bessere Antwort hat.


Alle anderen Wissenschaftler der Welt? Natürlich... Dass dem eben nicht so ist, lernst du gerade. Mal die Grenzwerte im "Rest der Welt" für NOx überflogen? Du warst offensichtlich nie Teil der Forschung und Lehre, sonst würdest du dich nicht auf diesem niedrigen Niveau an das Thema "Studienlage" heranbewegen. 
Wie die WHO geurteilt hat, hatte ich zitiert. Die Grenzwerte werden von ihr als "nicht robust" eingestuft, sind mehr oder minder geraten und basieren auf Studien, die sich wiederum auf die Interpretation einer einzigen Studie stützen, die methodisch so falsch ist, dass sie im Basiskurs Statistik egal welches MINT-Studiengangs mit "mangelhaft" bewertet worden wäre.

Im Grunde ist es sogar egal, ob Pulmologen, Sozialwissenschaftler oder Gärtner die Fehler gefunden haben.
Sie sind da, die Schlussfolgerungen wertlos.

Die Herren geben auch nicht vor (ist für Nichtakademiker natürlich schwer zu verstehen, denn Lesen lernt man heutzutage scheinbar nur noch an einer Fakultät), eine "bessere Antwort" zu haben.
Man hat sich die Sachlage angesehen, gemerkt "Das passt doch hinten und vorne nicht zusammen...?! Was ist da los?" und will eine Prüfung durch eine unabhängige Forschergruppe.

Ich könnte ja verstehen, dass man argwöhnisch werden könnte, wenn diese Herren eine Art Absolution für den Abgasschwindel und eine Prüfung der Studienlage durch VW-Ingeniere verlangen würde. 

Das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Und jeder, der in Forschung und Lehre mal tätig war, versteht die Kritik an der Studienlage asap. Deswegen konzentriert man sich beim Gegenangriff auch nicht auf die eigentliche Kritik, man fängt an, wie bei den "pöhsen Rechten" zu denken.
Man stellt sich lieber Fragen wie "Cui bono?" und ob die Herren nicht vielleicht heimlich mit einem Dieselmotor schlafen.

Die Angst bei den ideologisch Verbrämten ist riesig vor der Versachlichung, die anstehende Blamage ist (absehbar) gigantisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das klingt schon ein Bisschen merkwürdig, zumal bislang keinerlei Selbstkritik von den Briefschreibern zu höhren ist ("ich war jahrelang in DER Position um in Deutschland die dringend nötigen Nachforschungen anzustoßen, aber zu blöd dazu") noch besagter Dachverband ihnen zustimmt.


Die verlinkten Quellen lesen und nicht fabulieren. Wann genau wurden denn die Lungenfachärzte von der EU hinzugezogen?
Und seit wann archiviert/stellt ein Dachverband das gesammelte Wissen einer Fachrichtung?
Ein Dachverband ist eine Interessenvertretung der in ihm vereinten Mitglieder und man schien der Meinung zu sein, dass es für die Mitglieder der DGP nicht unpraktisch wäre, wenn man zukünftig mehr Einfluss erlangen könnte, man gestalterischer Teil dieser (nennen wir sie mal) "Bewegung" sein würde. Was ja hätte klappen können. Lungenärzte + Partikel/Gase ist keine so ferne Verknüpfung *hust* und man möchte ja natürlich auch wichtig sein und etwas beisteuern können.
Hat man aber die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht, denn die Mitglieder fanden es alles andere als lustig, dass der Dachverband ohne interne Diskussion solchen Schmarrn in die Welt posaunt. Denn einen Konsens hierzu gab es nie.

Ganz im Gegenteil. Und mittlerweile musste man auch einräumen, dass es sich beim nach außen kolportierten Wunsch der DGP nach noch niedrigeren Grenzwerten lediglich um die Meinung der "Helmholtz Gruppe" aus München gehandelt hat und man den Diskurs zukünftig fördern wolle.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da kommen also plötzlich 100 Ärzte (nicht: Forscher) zu einer neuen Erkenntniss, die ihrer vorherigen eigenen Überzeugung, der Überzeugung aller anderern Ärzte, der Überzeugung der WHO und dem Stand der Wissenschaft widerspricht. Und diese neue Idee der 100 ist der neue, einzig wahre Maßstab?



Wie gesagt: Quellen auch mal anklicken. In diesem Fall hätte es auch gereicht, wenn man meinen Post gelesen hätte. Aber es hilft scheinbar nicht mal mehr, wenn man das Wichtige Fett hervorhebt:


> Angefragt wurden nur Lungenärzte oder Forscher, die sich mit dem Thema wissenschaftlich beschäftigt haben.



Ist eigentlich auch das Erste, was einem ins Auge springt, wenn man die Unterschriftenliste öffnet.

Und noch einmal: Die WHO (und auch das mehrfach geschrieben) ist von gar nichts überzeugt. Sie schätzt Pi mal Daumen und ist sich dessen absolut bewusst.
Und was stand der Wissenschaft ist... genau das will man endlich klären. Denn bisher gibt es nur Studien, die sich allesamt auf eine einzige Schrottbewertung stützen.
Wenn die Prämisse kontaminiert ist, ist die Conclusion es auch.
Minus mal Minus wird hier niemals positiv.

Man muss es ganz klar und deutlich sagen (und das ist der tatsächliche Stand der Forschung):
Rein wissenschaftlich lässt sich der Grenzwert für Stickstoffdioxid, kurz NO2, nicht begründen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.


Das glaube ich dir unbesehen. Damit aber langsam anzufangen, wäre extrem hilfreich. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann (und sollte!) Festlegungen immer anzweifeln


Nein, man *muss*. Ohne ist gar kein Wissensgewinn möglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und kann dann auch immer Nachuntersuchungen fordern und bei ausreichend großen Zweifeln sollten die auch dringend durchgeführt werden. Aber wenn die neuen Sichtweisen mit großer Verzögerung angemeldet werden und in die tendentiell gefährlichere Richtung gehen, dann bleibt man solange auf dem vorherigen, sicheren Niveau, bis es durch neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse widerlegt ist.
> (Zumindest macht man das heute so. Früher war das natürlich anders, da hat man auch Contergan in der Schwangerschaft eingeworfen, weil ja noch gar nicht bewiesen war, dass das schädlich wäre.)


Ich sehe keine Verzögerung bei den Kritikern. Die Verzögerung war das Resultat der Dieselmanipulationen. Hätten die Hersteller offen zugegeben, dass sie die Grenzwerte so erst mal nicht hinbekommen und/oder die nötigen Maßnahmen für nicht Marktkonform (sprich konkurrenzfähig und für den Endkunden bezahlbar) hielten, dann hätten sich sicherlich schon früher andere Fachbereiche mal angesehen, was eigentlich vorgeht und die Basis geprüft. Solange sich niemand beschwert, gibt es auch selten einen Grund zur Revision. Die Autoindustrie hat es jedoch vorgezogen, allen vorzulügen, sie könne die Grenzwerte ohne Preiserhöhung umsetzen. 

Tatsächlich wird die Wirkung dieser Beschlüsse/der Gesetzgebung durch den Betrug gerade erst erlebbar. Zuvor flog das Thema einfach unter so ziemlich jedermanns Radar. Es hat nicht nur die Lungenfachärzte kalt erwischt. Es dürften 98% der Bevölkerung sein.
Und warum hätten sie sich auch melden sollen? Wenn die Autohersteller diese Ziele eingehalten hätten, hätte es gar niemanden interessiert. Sauberer ist ja immer gut. Oder hast du dich mal irgendwo beschwert, weil es nicht nur sauber, sondern rein war?

Aber nun haben diese Grenzwerte Folgen und damit zogen sie das Interesse (und somit wohl erstmalig auch eine fachliche Überprüfung) auf sich und siehe da: sie sind für die Tonne. Homöopathie pur.  

Ich bin Informatiker und verfolge bspw. auch nicht die Grenzwertentwicklung für die Blaulichtemission von Monitoren.
Ich habe aber trotzdem täglich mit Monitoren zu tun, merke, ob meine Augen Probleme entwickeln, gehe regelmäßig zum Augenarzt, beobachte, ob ich schwerer einschlafen kann, wenn spät noch am Handy etwas nachlese (ist nicht der Fall)..., etc.pp.. 
Sollte man mir morgen einen Monitor auf den Tisch stellen, der kein blau mehr darstellen kann, weil vor 10 Jahren ein Gesetz verabschiedet wurde, das heute erst Wirkung in meinem Wahrnehmungsbereich zeigt, dann würde ich mir erst mal den Kopf kratzen und mich fragen, warum und auf welcher Grundlage das geschehen ist. So ein Gesetz kann es durchaus geben. Davon mitbekommen würde ich nichts. Man bekommt sowieso nur schwerlich mit, was die Gesetzgebung so treibt, wenn es denn nicht gerade medial hohe Wellen schlägt. Und wenn ich bemerke, dass die Nummer auf völlig falschen Schlussfolgerungen beruht, werde ich alte Kommilitonen und Kollegen nach ihrer Sicht der Dinge fragen und ob ihnen die Fehler ebenso auffallen.
Wenn dem so ist, dann... werde ich definitiv darauf hinweisen und hoffen, dass nicht alle ihren Kopf im Allerwertesten versenkt haben. Verlassen kann man sich darauf aber ganz offensichtlich nicht. Mit etwas Pech haben die Grünen vielleicht gerade in einem Arbeitskreis herausgefunden, dass die gemeine Schlupfgurgeldrossel in der Anwesenheit von Blaulicht seltener fäklieren kann. Der Wahrheit muss das natürlich nicht entsprechen. Denn wäre es nicht herzerwärmend, wenn dieser süße Vogel zumindest rein hypothetisch besser koten könnte, nur weil man aus konstruierten Gründen auf etwas so Unwichtiges wie blaues Licht verzichten würde?
Da sind Querschläger doch ganz klare Staatsfeinde, die bekämpft gehören.



JePe schrieb:


> Positionspapier von vier Autoren erarbeitet - zwei davon sind sogar Aerzte, die anderen Ingenieure; einer hat frueher Motoren (mit)entwickelt. Verschickt wurde es an ungefaehr 3.800 DGP-Mitglieder; unterzeichnet wurde es von 112.
> 
> Da musste ich doch wirklich schmunzeln ...



Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass du schmunzeln musstest. Ich hatte ja schon festgestellt, dass Diskussionen mit dir wenig fruchtbar sind. Besonders dann, wenn es vom Ideologischen ins Fachliche abdriftet.

"Uh, einer der Verfasser ist vom Fach und beschäftigt sich seit 20 Jahren mit Emissionen und Immissionen. Völllig egal wie richtig das von ihm Gesagte, Beigetragene und Aufgezeigte ist. Mir passt seine Nase nicht!"

Und die anderen Verfasser sind? 


			
				SPON.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ko-Autor Matthias Klingner ist ebenfalls Diplomingenieur und derzeit Institutsleiter des Fraunhofer Instituts für Verkehrs- und Infrastruktursysteme. Der vierte Autor Martin Hetzel ist Pneumologe und Ärztlicher Direktor eines Krankenhauses vom Roten Kreuz in Stuttgart.


Ein Institutsleiter des Fraunhofer Instituts für Verkehrs- und Infrastruktursysteme? Ein ärztlicher Direktor eines Krankenhauses vom Roten Kreuz in Stuttgart?
Verging dir dann das Schmunzeln?

Diese gekauften Diesel-Bitches... Wird weiter unten im Artikel erwähnt und ist natürlich weit weniger plakativ und der erhofft zu transportierenden Message auch nicht dienlich. 

SPON eben. Die BILD-Zeitung für Abiturienten.

Oft ist es auch einfach echt schwierig, Experte in etwas zu sein und sich gleichzeitig nicht Beruflich mit dem Fachgebiet zu beschäftigen.

Aber gut. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach, dass Du es nicht besser weißt.
Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn Personen ohne kognitiven Zugang zu den kritischen Themen und Abeitsweisen in Forschung und Wissenschaft weniger salbabern würden.
Einfach der Gesellschaft zuliebe.

Ich persönlich bin eigentlich sogar überrascht, wie viele sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt (und in diesen Zeiten) noch getraut haben, offen gegen den Ausverkauf der wissenschaftlichen Prinzipien zu stellen.

Kennt die hier irgendjemand überhaupt? Primär sind das:

* Inhaltliche Richtigkeit und Genauigkeit
* Transparenz/Überprüfbarkeit
* Intellektuelle Redlichkeit
* Wahl adäquater Methoden

Diese 112 hätten wissen sollen, dass man sich mit der substanziellen Kritik gar nicht auseinandersetzen würde, sondern den Brechkübel der Öko-Ideologen über sie entleeren wird.

Man muss sich das einfach mal geben: man zeigt auf, dass die Studien nichts taugen, weil ihre Schlussfolgerungen gegen alle Prinzipien der Wissenschaft verstoßen und methodisch grob mangelhaft sind.
Die Überprüfung dieser Feststellung könnte Mrd. € im dreistelligen Bereich, das Eigentum vieler Bürger und Arbeitsplätze in Hülle und Fülle bewahren. Nebenbei den "klimafreundlicheren Diesel" vor dem Tausch gegen "CO2-Benzinschleudern" (man stelle sich alleine mal alle Sattelschlepper in DE mit Benzinmotor vor) bewahren. 

Noch besser: man hätte eine herbeifabulierte Todesangst aus der Welt geschafft.
Eine "German Angst" weniger.

UND man hätte Wissenschaft, ihr Neutralitätsgebot und ihre Werte vor dem Zugriff der Ideologen bewahrt.

Aber das ist eben nicht mehr die Welt, in der wir leben. Fakten werden erzeugt, nicht durch Forschung gewonnen und gesichert. 
Und wenn unliebsamme Fakten den eigenen Horrizont verdunkeln und die Wohlfühlzone plötzlich der grauen Realität weichen soll, sucht und/oder konstruiert man angebliche Verquickungen oder Ungereimtheiten, zieht nach besten Kräften die Überbringer durch den Kakao, damit die Tatsachen an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren. 

Machart: "Was? Der Mann hat grade aufgedeckt, dass Krebs eigentlich heilbar wäre und die Studien x bis y falsch interpretiert worden sind? Das schaue ich mir mal an!
Ohweh. SPON berichtet gerade, dass der Typ mal Raucher war und nachweislich in den Hambacher Forst gepinkelt hat. Dann doch nicht. Meine Zuckerperlen inkl. der Chance auf ein paar Quecksilberatome sind eh Heilung für alles."

Weltbild ersetzt Wissenschaft. Sachlichkeit und das Hängen an wissenschaftlichen Grundsätzen können im Jahr 2019 noch immer die Karriere beenden.

Und so passt es auch, dass trotz der vielen zu klärenden Fragen bereits entschieden zu sein scheint: "Ja, die Datenlage gibt das alles nicht her, die Studien sind fachlich nicht robust, nicht mal annähernd korrekt bewertet. Aber wo wir die Grenzwerte schon mal haben, können sie auch bleiben. Die Folgen sind egal, werden schon so schlimm nicht sein."

Außerdem wäre es wohl auch höchst unpraktisch, zugeben zu müssen, dass man die Öffentlichkeit hinters Licht geführt hat und mancher Grenzwert lediglich Hebel für Ideologie ist.

Denn wenn man lediglich ins Wahlprogramm schreiben würde, dass man Diesel an der Kreuzung nicht leiden kann und deswegen abschaffen möchte, bräuchte man tatsächlich eine Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung, die diesen Unfug auch mitträgt. Die gibt es aber nicht.
Da ist so ein Grenzwert basierend auf unseriöser Methodik (oder ehrlich gesagt: ideologisch konstruierte Zusammenhänge und Schlussfolgerungen) und eine statistischen Hochrechnung von Opferzahlen, die es in der Praxis überhaupt nicht gibt (kein einziges Opfer konnte jemals von einem Arzt nachgewiesen werden), wesentlich effekt- und wirkungsvoller.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



JePe schrieb:


> Positionspapier von vier Autoren erarbeitet - zwei davon sind sogar Aerzte, die anderen Ingenieure; einer hat frueher Motoren (mit)entwickelt. Verschickt wurde es an ungefaehr 3.800 DGP-Mitglieder; unterzeichnet wurde es von 112.
> 
> Da musste ich doch wirklich schmunzeln ...



Ergänzung:
Und der Initiierende Arzt hat sich laut TAZ nie zu NOx forschend betätigt.
Diskussion um Stickoxid-Grenzwerte: Zweifel an Expertise von Initiator-Arzt - taz.de




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie die WHO geurteilt hat, hatte ich zitiert.



Hattest du? Dann kannst du ja sicherlich darauf verlinken. Ich erinnere mich nur an ein linkloses Zitat einer Stern-Beurteilung nicht namentlich genannter WHO-Aussagen. Inbesondere nicht zum Feinstaub, der die Debatte dominiert und Kernthema dieses Threads ist.



> Die Herren geben auch nicht vor (ist für Nichtakademiker natürlich schwer zu verstehen, denn Lesen lernt man heutzutage scheinbar nur noch an einer Fakultät), eine "bessere Antwort" zu haben.



Na dann erklär uns Herr Oberstudienratsdirekter doch bitte noch einmal genau, wie folgende Sätze nicht eine Überlegenheit des eigenen Standpunktes ausdrücken.



			
				https://www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de/fileadmin/pdf/DGP_Rundbrief.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> ...meinen Artikel ... ist zu entnehmen, dass es keine relevante Gefährdung bei einer geringen Überschreitung der Grenzwerte für NOx und Feinstaub gibt...
> ...Den Grenzwerten für inhalative Schadstoffe fehlt oft die wissenschaftliche Basis...
> ...Leider werden zunehmend die wissenschaftlichen Methoden ... durch Ideologien ersetzt...
> ...Die Ideologisierung wird noch zunehmen...
> ...



Wenn jemand ganze Forschungsbereiche als nichtwissenschaftlich und voreingenommen bezeichnet, ihnen vorwirft sie würden statt Ergebnissen nur Ideologien verbreiten, ihnen jegliche Expertise ab- und sich selbst zuspricht und schlussendlich innerhalb der "wenigen" Experten auch noch beansprucht, eine absolute Besonderheit weil als einziger/einer von ganz wenigen "unabhängig" zu sein, dann ist das wohl an Überheblichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.

(Interessantes Detail übrigens: Er hat zu dem Thema -Zitat- "vor 35 Jahren habilitiert" und war danach "lange in der internationalen Szene involviert". Die von ihm als Schlüsselstudie bezeichnete Untersuchung wurde vor 25 Jahren veröffentlicht. Also deutlich weniger als "lange" nach seiner Habilitation, trotzdem hat es scheinbar 2,5 Jahrzehnte und ein Fahrverbot in seiner Heimat gebraucht, bis Mr. Superfachmann ganz grobe Fehler in einer "Schlüsselstudie" seines Fachgebietes bemerkt hat.)



> Man hat sich die Sachlage angesehen, gemerkt "Das passt doch hinten und vorne nicht zusammen...?! Was ist da los?" und will eine Prüfung durch eine unabhängige Forschergruppe.
> 
> Ich könnte ja verstehen, dass man argwöhnisch werden könnte, wenn diese Herren eine Art Absolution für den Abgasschwindel und eine Prüfung der Studienlage durch VW-Ingeniere verlangen würde.



Argwöhnisch werde ich in dem Moment, in dem Mediziner im Ruhestand seine Zweifel mit Politik in Verbindung bringt, andere der Voreingenommenheit bis Lüge beschuldigt und düsterste Zukunftsprognosen von sterbenden Innenstädten und Gewalt auf der Straße ausmalt. Das ist kein wissenschaftlicher Diskussionsbeitrag, sondern das Niveau eines durchschnittlichen Forenflames. Hier (und an einigen anderen Orten auch) wird es aber als Beweis dafür gehandhandelt, dass die Grenzwerte falsch wären.

Man beachte hierbei auch, dass jemand, der sich selbst als unabhängiger Wissenschaftler bezeichnet, fordert, dass unabhängige Wissenschaftler eine Metastudie, die frei zugänglich ist, über andere Studien, die frei zugänglich sind, prüfen soll. Wenn er als "unabhängiger Experte" sowieso eine absolute Ausnahme ist, wieso bitte schön walzt er eine kritische Frage mit Horroszenarien zu langen Anschreiben aus, anstatt direkt die Ergebnisse seiner eigenen Metastudie zu präsentieren?



> Ein Dachverband ist eine Interessenvertretung der in ihm vereinten Mitglieder und man schien der Meinung zu sein, dass es für die Mitglieder der DGP nicht unpraktisch wäre, wenn man zukünftig mehr Einfluss erlangen könnte, man gestalterischer Teil dieser (nennen wir sie mal) "Bewegung" sein würde. Was ja hätte klappen können. Lungenärzte + Partikel/Gase ist keine so ferne Verknüpfung *hust* und man möchte ja natürlich auch wichtig sein und etwas beisteuern können.



Ja, das hätte ein Dachverband, der die Interessen seiner Mitglieder in ihrer Eigenschaft als Ärzte vertritt, sicherlich machen können.
Als die Grenzwerte beschlossen wurden. Für die 40 µg/m³ war das 1999.
Jemand, der einen Dachverband zur Mobilisierung nutzt und das 2 Jahrzehnte nach einem Grenzwertvorschlag sowie 2 Wochen nach in Kraft treten eines Fahrverbotes, agiert reichlich merkwürdig für einen bestens informierten (sowohl über das Thema als auch die Forschungslandschaft) Fachmann, der sich nur um das Wohlergehen seiner Mitmenschen sorgt.



> Wie gesagt: Quellen auch mal anklicken.



Quelle in deinem Post...



> In diesem Fall hätte es auch gereicht, wenn man meinen Post gelesen hätte. Aber es hilft scheinbar nicht mal mehr, wenn man das Wichtige Fett hervorhebt:



Nö. Selbstaussagen extra Fett zu zitieren und dann nicht einmal eine Argumentation aufzubauen, hilft wenig. Ebensowenig wie es zu wiederholen. Hast du mal geprüft, was die Herren und Damen auf der Liste zu dem Thema so wissenschaftlich veröffentlicht haben? Ich finde bei meinen Stichproben* (Stephan Böckling, Ingo Fietze, Gerd Goeckenjan, Ulrike Olgemöller, Jörg Vieregge) spontan KEINE EINZIGE wissenschaftliche Publikation zu NOx oder Feinstaub von den Unterzeichnern. Keine Ahnung, wie die anzufragenden ausgewählt wurden - aber da dem DGP wohl fast ausschließlich "Lungenärzte oder Forscher" angehören dürften und sich laut Darstellung Köhlers "Lungenärzte" "ständig" Folgen mit Themenbezug sehen, sind bis zu einer gegenläufigen Dokumentation der Vorgehensweise wohl eher niedrige Standards anzunehmen.
Wer einen Rundbrief an eine fest eingegrenzte Zahl von Personen schickt, bricht sich übrigens keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn er deren Zahl einfach mit angibt: "wurde an ???? Lungenärzte oder Forscher geschickt". Beinhaltet zugegebenermaßen das Risiko sich zu blamieren, wenn später deutlich weniger Unterschriften drunter stehen 


*:Stichprobenauswahl zufällig nach Hälfte einer Seite der Unterschriftenliste und dann den Namen, der aufgrund seiner Seltenheit die wenigsten Fehltreffer versprach.



> Und noch einmal: Die WHO (und auch das mehrfach geschrieben) ist von gar nichts überzeugt. Sie schätzt Pi mal Daumen und ist sich dessen absolut bewusst.
> Und was stand der Wissenschaft ist... genau das will man endlich klären.



Als Stand der Wissenschaft beschreibt man in der Regel den Konsens der letzten großen Versammlungen/Metastudien/Konferenzen/... etc. - was im jeweiligen Fachbereich halt die nötige Reichweite hat. In dem Fall wäre das also der letzte WHO-Report zum Thema. Wer eine Expertenkommission braucht, um den zu finden, soll besser einpacken...

Deswegen fordern Köhler & Co, auch keine Suche nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft, sondern wollen belegt haben, dass dieser Stand nur eine Ansammlung von Ideologien ist.


(man man man... das Textverständnis in Forschung und Lehre von heutigen "Akademikern" ist ja noch schlimmer geworden, als bei der Bachelor-Einführung befürchtet wurde...)



> Denn bisher gibt es nur Studien, die sich allesamt auf eine einzige Schrottbewertung stützen.



Ich denke, du scheckst immer alle Quellen ganz detailliert? Allein die Quellenlisten der WHO-Metaanalyse enthalten schon 215 Verweise (hab nicht alle darauf geprüft, ob sie mehrfach vorkommen. Allerdings fassen einige ihrerseits die Erkenntnisse mehrere Gruppen zusammen.) Welche von diesen hunderten Forschungsarbeiten ist denn deine "einzige Schrottbewertung", auf die sich alles stützen soll?



> Man muss es ganz klar und deutlich sagen (und das ist der tatsächliche Stand der Forschung):
> Rein wissenschaftlich lässt sich der Grenzwert für Stickstoffdioxid, kurz NO2, nicht begründen.



Achso, Deutschlandfunk-Redakteure definieren, was als Stand der Forschung verbreitet wird und was nicht?
Da hat sich ja wirklich einiges was in der Lehre geändert...

Wenns wenigstens ein Zitat von IRGEND EINEM Wissenschaftler gewesen wäre.




Spoiler



Was übrigens nicht heißt, dass ich den Satz anzweifle. Der ist zwar garantiert nicht "Stand der Forschung", aber quasi per Definition immer richtig. Denn Forscher alleine liefern NIE "einen Grenzwert". Sie können nur Zusammenhänge und Wirkungen erforschen. Wieviel Wirkung noch okay und wieviel zu viel ist, ist eine von Menschen gemachte Unterscheidung und hat nichts mit Wissenschaft zu tun, das machen immer Politiker. Naja: Oder halt die Lobbyisten hintern ihnen.






> Ich sehe keine Verzögerung bei den Kritikern. Die Verzögerung war das Resultat der Dieselmanipulationen. Hätten die Hersteller offen zugegeben, dass sie die Grenzwerte so erst mal nicht hinbekommen und/oder die nötigen Maßnahmen für nicht Marktkonform (sprich konkurrenzfähig und für den Endkunden bezahlbar) hielten, dann hätten sich sicherlich schon früher andere Fachbereiche mal angesehen, was eigentlich vorgeht und die Basis geprüft. Solange sich niemand beschwert, gibt es auch selten einen Grund zur Revision. Die Autoindustrie hat es jedoch vorgezogen, allen vorzulügen, sie könne die Grenzwerte ohne Preiserhöhung umsetzen.



WTF?
Bitte mach noch einmal genau das, was du mir hier jeden zweiten Absatz an den Kopf werfe: Les die Quellen. Und zwar nicht meine, sondern deine eigenen. Oder alternativ les nochmal deine Zeile zum Thema "denken" und "hilfreich", falls da das Problem liegen sollte.

Köhler hat an keiner einzigen Stelle die Grenzwerte für Dieselfahrzeuge angesprochen. Nie. Nirgendwo. Es geht nicht um Euro6 oder Euro6d. Es geht ihm um den NO2 (und manchmal auch PM, wobei er da erstaunlich viel weniger drauf rumleitet. Und NO sowie N2O3 und N2O4 ignoriert er konsequent) Grenzwert für Luft in der Öffentlichkeit bzw. in Innenstädten. Der hat seit 2008 alle Ratifizierungen durchlaufen, eingebracht in die Verfahren wurde er 1999 und die (wissenschaftliche) Diskussion lief davor.

Und, um mal abseits von Köhler wieder etwas zum technischen Thema des Threads etwas zu sagen:
Die Autohersteller können die beabsichtigten Euro6-Grenzwerte sehr wohl locker hinbekommen. Das beweisen ja die Exportversionen der Fahrzeuge für andere Länder. Es kostet ab Werk halt nur ein paar hundert Euro mehr (in der Nachrüstung leicht ein paar tausend, je nachdem wieviele andere Parameter man exakt gleich halten will), also spart man sich das in der EU mit ihrem Zulassungsverfahren voller bekannter Scheunentore.



> Zuvor flog das Thema einfach unter so ziemlich jedermanns Radar. Es hat nicht nur die Lungenfachärzte kalt erwischt. Es dürften 98% der Bevölkerung sein.




Kenne ich keine Statistiken zu - in meinem privaten Umfeld lag die Quote derjenigen, die sich auch nur ein kleines Bisschen mit Autos beschäftigen und Bescheid wussten, bei >80%. In Autoforen sind mir für einige konkrete Fälle ähnlich hohe Quoten aufgefallen, auch wenn da das medizinische Bewusstsein fehlte. (Die haben sich halt alle nur über den Ruß aufgeregt)
Aber das ist natürlich repräsentativ für Leute, die sich nicht interessieren und nicht informieren. Genauso wie bei vielen anderen politischen Themen stellt sich nur die Frage, wieso genau diese Leute später ein Fass aufmachen. Wer keine Ahnung hat, soll auf Experten höhren und sich nicht selbst zu einem ernennen.



> und siehe da: sie sind für die Tonne. Homöopathie pur.



Nö. Sie basieren auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, die ein Mediziner anzweifelt.



> Ich bin Informatiker und ...


"...urteile Abschließend über naturwissenschaftliche Fragen, wobei ich die Ergebnisse großer Expertenrunden als Homöophatie pur bezeichne, weil ich es besser weiß."



> Ich habe aber trotzdem täglich mit Monitoren zu tun, merke, ob meine Augen Probleme entwickeln, gehe regelmäßig zum Augenarzt, beobachte, ob ich schwerer einschlafen kann, wenn spät noch am Handy etwas nachlese (ist nicht der Fall)..., etc.pp..
> Sollte man mir morgen einen Monitor auf den Tisch stellen, der kein blau mehr darstellen kann, weil vor 10 Jahren ein Gesetz verabschiedet wurde, das heute erst Wirkung in meinem Wahrnehmungsbereich zeigt, dann würde ich mir erst mal den Kopf kratzen und mich fragen, warum und auf welcher Grundlage das geschehen ist. So ein Gesetz kann es durchaus geben. Davon mitbekommen würde ich nichts.



Tjo. Du. Kann dich aber trösten: So ein Gesetz gibt es mit hoher Sicherheit nicht. (Zu UV-Anteilen gibt es Vorgaben)
Weiß du, wieviel Strom ein Komplett-PC im S5 verbrauchen darf?
Da gäbe es eins, dessen Verabschiedung sogar ähnlich alt sein könnte.



> Man bekommt sowieso nur schwerlich mit, was die Gesetzgebung so treibt, wenn es denn nicht gerade medial hohe Wellen schlägt. Und wenn ich bemerke, dass die Nummer auf völlig falschen Schlussfolgerungen beruht, werde ich alte Kommilitonen und Kollegen nach ihrer Sicht der Dinge fragen und ob ihnen die Fehler ebenso auffallen.
> Wenn dem so ist, dann... werde ich definitiv darauf hinweisen und hoffen, dass nicht alle ihren Kopf im Allerwertesten versenkt haben.



Du würdest also Informatiker dazu fragen, welche Langzeitauswirkungen Licht bestimmter Wellenlänge auf Sinneszellen und Gewebeschichten des Auges hat? Und dann würdest du das Ergebnis groß breitreten und erwarten, die Antworten Beachtung finden? Die Antworten von Informatikern zu einer biochemischen Fragestellung?




> Verlassen kann man sich darauf aber ganz offensichtlich nicht. Mit etwas Pech haben die Grünen vielleicht gerade in einem Arbeitskreis herausgefunden, dass die gemeine Schlupfgurgeldrossel in der Anwesenheit von Blaulicht seltener fäklieren kann. Der Wahrheit muss das natürlich nicht entsprechen. Denn wäre es nicht herzerwärmend, wenn dieser süße Vogel zumindest rein hypothetisch besser koten könnte, nur weil man aus konstruierten Gründen auf etwas so Unwichtiges wie blaues Licht verzichten würde?



Ich kann dich beruhigen: Es gibt tausende Studien zu den teilweise extrem schädlichen Auswirkungen großflächiger Beleuchtung auf Flora & Fauna. Es ist nicht einmal eine Richtlinie dabei herausgekommen. Wenn irgendwo die Beleuchtung reduziert wird, dann am ehesten noch wegen dem Einfluss von Astronomen oder um Energie zu sparen, aber einzig bei ein paar Wolkenkratzern haben Umweltschützer punktuell Kooperation erzielen können, aber politisch regt sich da wenig. (Passt nicht ins Image der Banken, wenn jeden Morgen hunderte toter Zugvögel vor der Tür liegen.)



> Da sind Querschläger doch ganz klare Staatsfeinde, die bekämpft gehören.



Schnapp dir doch ein paar (weitere) Glatzen, nehmt eure Baseballschläger und fahrt hin, wo ihr erwartet "Grüne" zu treffen, wenn DAS deine Sichtweise ist 

Aber erspar uns Verweise auf akademischen Anspruch, denn damit hat so eine Position (seit 80 Jahren) rein gar nichts mehr zu tun.




> Ein Institutsleiter des Fraunhofer Instituts für Verkehrs- und Infrastruktursysteme?



Offenkundig Fachmann für Lungenphysiologie und studierter Gas-Toxikologe!



> Oft ist es auch einfach echt schwierig, Experte in etwas zu sein und sich gleichzeitig nicht Beruflich mit dem Fachgebiet zu beschäftigen.



Deswegen tut man als Experte gut daran, nicht darauf zu pochen, Experte zu sein und deswegen Recht zu haben, sondern stattdessen seine Argumente vorzulegen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Populismus und Wissenschaft.




> Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn Personen ohne kognitiven Zugang zu den kritischen Themen und Abeitsweisen in Forschung und Wissenschaft weniger salbabern würden.



Eine der ganz wenigen Aussagen von dir, der man uneingeschränkt zustimmen kann.



> Kennt die hier irgendjemand überhaupt? Primär sind das:
> 
> * Inhaltliche Richtigkeit und Genauigkeit
> * Transparenz/Überprüfbarkeit
> ...



Du bist nicht zufällig aus Gießen?
(exakt NULL andere Treffer zu dieser Formulierung. Ich würde auch erwarten, dass nur sehr wenige Leute eine Liste mit dem Titel zusammenstellen und Ergebnissoffenheit/Objektivität nicht namentlich nennen, aber Wattebauschbegriffe wie "Redlichkeit" oder sekundäres wie Methodenwahl. )



> Diese 112 hätten wissen sollen, dass man sich mit der substanziellen Kritik gar nicht auseinandersetzen würde, sondern den Brechkübel der Öko-Ideologen über sie entleeren wird.
> 
> Man muss sich das einfach mal geben: man zeigt auf, dass die Studien nichts taugen, weil ihre Schlussfolgerungen gegen alle Prinzipien der Wissenschaft verstoßen und methodisch grob mangelhaft sind.



Man macht dieses mit 12 Jahren Verspätung.
Und noch einmal (gut) 12 Wochen später, in denen man nicht beachtet wurde, schreibt man einen Rundbrief mit Schilderungen, die an die Boulevard-Presse erinnern und der bereitwillig an die (Boulevard-)Presse weitergereicht und von dieser aufgegriffen wurde. Und dann ist man überrascht, das man sich in einer Schlammschlacht wiederfindet? Zumindest nicht negativ überrascht möchte ich wetten.



> Und wenn unliebsamme Fakten den eigenen Horrizont verdunkeln und die Wohlfühlzone plötzlich der grauen Realität weichen soll, sucht und/oder konstruiert man angebliche Verquickungen oder Ungereimtheiten, zieht nach besten Kräften die Überbringer durch den Kakao, damit die Tatsachen an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.



Beschreibst du damit Leute, die im Jahr 2018 gegen einen Grenzwert aus dem Jahr 1999 ins Felde ziehen, der jüngst ihre Wohlfühlzone berührt und die deswegen den Wissenschaftlern, auf deren Erkenntnissen dieser Grenzwert erarbeitet wurde, pauschal jegliche Wissenschaftlichkeit aberkennen?

Dann solltest du vielleicht ein paar Konjunktive einstreuen, denn auch wenn so etwas möglich ist, ist es noch lange nicht zwingen richtig. Die Sache hat nur ein Geschmäckl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und dann muss man das hier lesen. Scheuer, hackst noch? Lungengängiger  Feinstaub ist so ziemlich das übelste, was es gibt. Über NOx kann man  reden, ja, aber doch nicht über Feinstaub, du Seppel!

Feinstaub: Andreas Scheuer will Grenzwerte ueberpruefen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und dazu gleich ein schöner Kommentar
Fahrverbote: Lungenaerzte und die geistige Kurzatmigkeit von Bundesverkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer

...


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

Echt jetzt. Jedes einzelne Mal, wenn man mit dir eine Diskussion anfängt, schlägt man sich damit herum, die Basics stundenlang immer und immer wieder zu wiederholen und dir zu erklären, was auf den Seiten zuvor bereits geschrieben worden ist.
Das ist echt nicht zum aushalten. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Und der Initiierende Arzt hat sich laut TAZ nie zu NOx forschend betätigt.
> Diskussion um Stickoxid-Grenzwerte: Zweifel an Expertise von Initiator-Arzt - taz.de



Von SPON zur TAZ. Die nächste Eskalationsstufe ist dann die KAZ? Wie oft denn nun eigentlich noch? Kannst oder willst du die Problematik einfach nicht verstehen?
Das Problem der Bezugsstudien ist so fundamental, dass jeder, der einen Kurs wie "Methoden der Statistik I" erfolgreich besucht hat, qualifiziert ist, das Kartenhaus einstürzen zu lassen.

Man braucht sich mit dem Inhalt gar nicht besonders auskennen. Es wurden so gravierende methodische Fehler begangen (Fehler, die so versehentlich einfach nicht passieren können, weil deren Vermeidung mit das Erste ist, das man in der Statistik lernt. Vor allem Korrelation und Kausalität zu verwechseln, ist eine statistische Todsünde.), dass die gezogenen Schlüsse, auf die sich auch noch so ziemlich alle Folgestudien blind beziehen, Papierkorbarbeiten sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hattest du? Dann kannst du ja sicherlich darauf verlinken. Ich erinnere mich nur an ein linkloses Zitat einer Stern-Beurteilung nicht namentlich genannter WHO-Aussagen.


Wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann such doch einfach danach und sei ein produktiver Diskussionsteilnehmer?!



> Grenzwerte (WHO, 39.BImSchV, Critical load, andere)
> 
> Die derzeit aktuellste Einstufung von Stickstoffdioxid wurde von der Weltgesundheitsorganisation - Regionalbüro für Europa, vorgenommen und in den WHO – Air Quality Guidelines for Europe im Jahre 2005 veröffentlicht:
> 
> ...



Die WHO konnte keinen Schwellenwert aus den Studien ableiten und hat schlicht schätzen lassen. So Pi mal Daumen. Diese Schätzung wurde daraufhin als Grenzwert im Gesetzgebungsverfahren unverändert und unreflektiert übernommen.

Frei nach dem Motto: 

"Naaaa Jungs?! Wat meinter denn? 50? 100? 1000?"
"Och, machen wa 40? Mene Frau is jestern 40 jeworden und da war doch mal diese ene komische Studie da mit der vermurksten Methodik.... Dat merkt ken Mensch, liest ja eh kene Sau nach."
"Sprich nicht weiter! Is jebongt! Müssen heute ja och noch n bissl wat schaffen, gell?"
"Hasse rescht!"

Luftqualitaet Stickstoffdioxid (NO2) | Stadt Duisburg
WHO/Europa | Luftgueteleitlinien fuer die Europaeische Region

Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: die WHO weiß, dass die Studienlage keine Grenzwertaussage zulässt und lässt daraufhin diesen durch das Bauchgefühl der von ihr auserkorenen "Experten" erfühlen (Wie viele "Opfer" konnten diese noch gleich untersuchen? Auf Studien konnte sich auch keiner Berufen, denn die hatte die WHO zuvor schon ausgewertet und keinen belastbaren Wert ermittelt) und als Empfehlung veröffentlichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Inbesondere nicht zum Feinstaub, der die Debatte dominiert und Kernthema dieses Threads ist.


Ist er das? War es nie. Dieser Thread dient(e) zu... lies doch zumindest mal die Überschrift der Threads, in denen du postest...
Der Feinstaub dominiert die Debatte hier keineswegs. Warum auch? Der Beitrag des Verkehrs zum Feinstaub liegt bei ca. 20% (also lediglich 1/5 der Gesamtbelastung).

Der Faktencheck zu Feinstaub und Stickoxiden | NDR.de - Nachrichten

Wenn die Lesebrille mal wieder nicht auffindbar war, hättest dir zumindest den von Don-71 geposteten ZDF-Beitrag ansehen können.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na dann erklär uns Herr Oberstudienratsdirekter doch bitte noch einmal genau, wie folgende Sätze nicht eine Überlegenheit des eigenen Standpunktes ausdrücken.
> 
> Wenn jemand ganze Forschungsbereiche als nichtwissenschaftlich und voreingenommen bezeichnet, ihnen vorwirft sie würden statt Ergebnissen nur Ideologien verbreiten, ihnen jegliche Expertise ab- und sich selbst zuspricht und schlussendlich innerhalb der "wenigen" Experten auch noch beansprucht, eine absolute Besonderheit weil als einziger/einer von ganz wenigen "unabhängig" zu sein, dann ist das wohl an Überheblichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


Er teilt seine Beobachtungen mit. Das ist sein gutes Recht. Zumal er durch das Aufdecken der schwerwiegenden Verstöße gegen die wissenschaftlichen Grundprinzipien und statistische Methodik, die durch diese überhaupt erst ermöglichten falschen und ideologisch einschlägigen Interpretationen belegt hat. 

Sie sind nun mal da. Man kann es nicht bestreiten, nicht relativieren.
Nicht mal die Öko-Warrior von SPON wagen es.

Beispiel:


			
				spiegel.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das gemeinsame Auftreten von Krankheiten und hohen Feinstaub- und Stickoxidwerten werde nicht nur beschrieben, sondern in einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang gestellt. *Das ist bei sogenannten epidemiologischen Studien in der Tat nicht zulässig, denn sie dienen dem Zweck zu beobachten.* In der Folge können Wissenschaftler dann Hypothesen über die Ursachen aufstellen und müssen diese mit anderen Methoden überprüfen.


Und so definiert sich dann eine Papierkorbstudie.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Interessantes Detail übrigens: Er hat zu dem Thema -Zitat- "vor 35 Jahren habilitiert" und war danach "lange in der internationalen Szene involviert". Die von ihm als Schlüsselstudie bezeichnete Untersuchung wurde vor 25 Jahren veröffentlicht. Also deutlich weniger als "lange" nach seiner Habilitation, trotzdem hat es scheinbar 2,5 Jahrzehnte und ein Fahrverbot in seiner Heimat gebraucht, bis Mr. Superfachmann ganz grobe Fehler in einer "Schlüsselstudie" seines Fachgebietes bemerkt hat.)


Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass du mit Forschung und Lehre keinerlei Kontakt hast. Es ist faktisch unmöglich, in jedem für das eigene Fachgebiet relevanten Bereich alle Studien zu kenne und aktiv zu begleiten. Man hat vielleicht 2-3 Themengebiete, bei denen man die Veröffentlichungen konstant im Blick behalten kann. Es ist faktisch auch für einen "Experten" (wie auch immer man einen solchen definiert) nicht möglich, auf jede Veröffentlichung zu reagieren und in die Detailprüfung zu gehen. 
Dafür fehlt schlicht die Zeit, die Paper-Schwemme ist nicht zu bewältigen.

Es gab ein Event (Fahrverbote), er hat sich die Studienlage angesehen, er hat die massiven Fehler entdeckt, er hat sich mit Fachkollegen beraten und ein Statement verfasst. Er hat es zur Diskussion gestellt, unter Kollegen mit Schwerpunkt herumgeschickt und bei Zustimmung um Unterschrift gebeten.
Er fordert eine unabhängige Neubewertung und damit im Endeffekt die Korrektur der Fehler.

Man kann es kaum besser machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Argwöhnisch werde ich in dem Moment, in dem Mediziner im Ruhestand seine Zweifel mit Politik in Verbindung bringt, andere der Voreingenommenheit bis Lüge beschuldigt und düsterste Zukunftsprognosen von sterbenden Innenstädten und Gewalt auf der Straße ausmalt. Das ist kein wissenschaftlicher Diskussionsbeitrag, sondern das Niveau eines durchschnittlichen Forenflames. Hier (und an einigen anderen Orten auch) wird es aber als Beweis dafür gehandhandelt, dass die Grenzwerte falsch wären.


Die Begründung hierfür liegt in der Natur der Fehler. Wie gesagt: die Fehler sind so grundlegend und nur begangen worden, um ein Fazit zu ermöglichen, das eine bestimmte Art Politik ermöglicht.
Einen anderen inhaltlichen Wert besitzt diese Studie ja nicht. Sie wollte auf Biegen und Brechen die Toxizität von niedrigen NOx-Werten herausstellen.

Das ist eigentlich ein riesiger Skandal und wiederspricht (ich wiederhole es gerne ieder und wieder) jedem wissenschaftlichen Standard.
Eigentlich ist seine Kritik auch kein "Diskussionsbeitrag". 
Nur inhaltliche Kritik bedingt die Diskussion. Der Nachweis methodischer Fehler schrottet die Studie.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man beachte hierbei auch, dass jemand, der sich selbst als unabhängiger Wissenschaftler bezeichnet, fordert, dass unabhängige Wissenschaftler eine Metastudie, die frei zugänglich ist, über andere Studien, die frei zugänglich sind, prüfen soll. Wenn er als "unabhängiger Experte" sowieso eine absolute Ausnahme ist, wieso bitte schön walzt er eine kritische Frage mit Horroszenarien zu langen Anschreiben aus, anstatt direkt die Ergebnisse seiner eigenen Metastudie zu präsentieren?



Weil er nur der Bote ist und diesem naturgemäß viel Misstrauen entgegenschlägt. Ergo muss ein unabhängiger Dritter die Aufgabe der Endgültigen Bewertung übernehmen. Ist ja nun auch nicht so, als hätte noch niemand auf der Welt ein Gutachten bei Dritten in Auftrag gegeben. Dieses Konzept sollte einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad genießen.
Zumal der Mann Rentner ist.

Er zeigte die Fehler auf, die wissenschaftliche Neubewertung und das Auflösen des Chaos ist eine Aufgabe für aktive Forscher.

Ka, was daran sonderbar sein soll.

Auch muss jemand, der Fehler aufdeckt, nicht gleichzeitig auch noch irgendein anderes Gegenmodell oder eigene Gegenstudien präsentieren.
Wenn Fehler erst dann benannt werden dürften, wenn man eine eigene Lösung präsentieren kann, bestünde das in der Anwendung befindliche Wissen zu ~80% aus unkorrigierten Falschaussagen.

"Ich habe Fehler gefunden. Es handelt sich um die Fehler x, y, z. Die Studienlage ist somit korrumpiert. Eine Neubewertung ist zwingend." ist völlig ausreichend.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, das hätte ein Dachverband, der die Interessen seiner Mitglieder in ihrer Eigenschaft als Ärzte vertritt, sicherlich machen können.
> Als die Grenzwerte beschlossen wurden. Für die 40 µg/m³ war das 1999.
> Jemand, der einen Dachverband zur Mobilisierung nutzt und das 2 Jahrzehnte nach einem Grenzwertvorschlag sowie 2 Wochen nach in Kraft treten eines Fahrverbotes, agiert reichlich merkwürdig für einen bestens informierten (sowohl über das Thema als auch die Forschungslandschaft) Fachmann, der sich nur um das Wohlergehen seiner Mitmenschen sorgt.


Hat man aber nicht. Und nun? Soll man schweigen, die Fehler akzeptieren? So manchem Arzt sagt man tatsächlich eine humanistische Ader nach. Warum sollte er sich nicht um seine Mitmenschen und die Zukunft Sorgen machen dürfen? Was spricht dagegen? Und da wäre auch noch bspw. der Co-Autor vom Roten Kreuz? Was leitet die 112 anderen?

Der Mann hat immerhin auch noch ein paar andere Bereiche seines Fachs im Blick. Es gibt noch mehr für Pulmologen auf der Welt, als NOx und Feinstaub, weissu? Zumal sie Opfern dieser Stoffe im Arbeitsalltag nie begegnen (ja nicht mal begenen können), da sie nur in statistischen Hochrechnungen aufgrund falscher Studienableitungen existieren.
In der Rente hat man dann doch mal die Zeit, sich den ganzen liegengebliebenen Mist anzusehen, den man vor sich hergeschoben hat. Und wenn plötzlich von angeblichen Feinstaub- und NOx-Toten in nie dagewesener Zahl erzählt wird, plötzlich Verbote für Emittenten erlassen werden, ist das wohl durchaus ein Event, das einen Pulmologen mit etwas Zeit und einschlägigen Fachkenntnissen triggern kann.

Ich kann nur mutmaßen (wie du auch). Faktisch ist die Situation - völlig unabhängig der Motivation Köhlers - nun mal da. Er hat die Studien und Grenzwerte nicht zu vertreten. Die haben andere gesetzt, gefakte Grundlage andere konstruiert. Das "Böse" ist dort zu verorten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Selbstaussagen extra Fett zu zitieren und dann nicht einmal eine Argumentation aufzubauen, hilft wenig. Ebensowenig wie es zu wiederholen.


Du kannst die Aussagen gerne einfach gegenchecken? Herrgott, man bietet sogar an, auf Nachfrage die einzelnen Punkte mit Literatur zu belegen. Diese Option scheinen auch einige Verlage genutzt zu haben. Anschrift und Email-Adresse wurden extra mit der Stellungnahme veröffentlicht.
Auch im Paper Köhlers wird am Ende ein Literaturverzeichnis geführt.
Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Archiv "Feinstaub und Stickstoffdioxid (NO<sub>2</sub>): Eine kritische Bewertung der aktuellen Risikodiskussion" (21.09.2018)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du mal geprüft, was die Herren und Damen auf der Liste zu dem Thema so wissenschaftlich veröffentlicht haben? Ich finde bei meinen Stichproben* (Stephan Böckling, Ingo Fietze, Gerd Goeckenjan, Ulrike Olgemöller, Jörg Vieregge) spontan KEINE EINZIGE wissenschaftliche Publikation zu NOx oder Feinstaub von den Unterzeichnern. Keine Ahnung, wie die anzufragenden ausgewählt wurden - aber da dem DGP wohl fast ausschließlich "Lungenärzte oder Forscher" angehören dürften und sich laut Darstellung Köhlers "Lungenärzte" "ständig" Folgen mit Themenbezug sehen, sind bis zu einer gegenläufigen Dokumentation der Vorgehensweise wohl eher niedrige Standards anzunehmen.
> Wer einen Rundbrief an eine fest eingegrenzte Zahl von Personen schickt, bricht sich übrigens keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn er deren Zahl einfach mit angibt: "wurde an ???? Lungenärzte oder Forscher geschickt". Beinhaltet zugegebenermaßen das Risiko sich zu blamieren, wenn später deutlich weniger Unterschriften drunter stehen



Ich habe leider keinen Zugang zu den einschlägigen medizinischen Journals und Registern. Schreib doch die Personen einfach mal an und berichte über ihre Qualifikation? Wäre doch mal ein wirklich sinnvoller Beitrag? Google wird da in der Tat oft keine Ergebnisse liefern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Stand der Wissenschaft beschreibt man in der Regel den Konsens der letzten großen Versammlungen/Metastudien/Konferenzen/... etc. - was im jeweiligen Fachbereich halt die nötige Reichweite hat. In dem Fall wäre das also der letzte WHO-Report zum Thema. Wer eine Expertenkommission braucht, um den zu finden, soll besser einpacken...


Den Stand der Wissenschaft und den Standpunkt der WHO habe ich dir oben zitiert. Ein Grenzwert ist nicht ableitbar, man lässt schätzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen fordern Köhler & Co, auch keine Suche nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft, sondern wollen belegt haben, dass dieser Stand nur eine Ansammlung von Ideologien ist.


Sie haben eindeutige Methodikfehler belegt, die Studienlage quasi zu Staub zusammenfallen lässt. Hoffentlich ist er nicht all zu fein.

1+1=2 ist korrekt,
1+2=8 ist ein Fehler und bietet keinen Spielraum.
Fehler sind eindeutig und nicht diskutierbar. Es existiert kein "bisschen falsch" und auch kein "bisschen schwanger".




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke, du scheckst immer alle Quellen ganz detailliert? Allein die Quellenlisten der WHO-Metaanalyse enthalten schon 215 Verweise (hab nicht alle darauf geprüft, ob sie mehrfach vorkommen. Allerdings fassen einige ihrerseits die Erkenntnisse mehrere Gruppen zusammen.) Welche von diesen hunderten Forschungsarbeiten ist denn deine "einzige Schrottbewertung", auf die sich alles stützen soll?


Ich habe die Fehler auf Existens geprüft, ich habe die WHO-Empfehlung geprüft. Es ist alles so wie vorgeworfen nachzulesen und belegbar.
Um welche Studie es sich handelt, wurde dir jetzt mehrfach genannt. Nicht nur von mir. Von Köhler, von Don, in den Verlinkungen. Du wirst dich jetzt mal schön auf den Hintern setzen und etwas Eigeninitiative an den Tag legen. So faul kann man doch gar nicht sein. Wenn man nicht mal gelesen hat, worum es eigentlich geht, wie kann man dann einen Standpunkt einnehmen, gar Partei ergreifen?

Was daraus folgt, ist die mit dir übliche Diskussionsstruktur.
"Ich habe jenes nicht gelesen, hier nicht geklickt, das noch nicht mal angesehen, bring mir bitte das und zeig mir jenes... Aber eine Meinung habe ich schon mal und die ist unerschütterlich!" Darf ich dir noch ein Bier anbieten und die Pantoffeln reichen? Ist es vielleicht bequemer, wenn ich die ganze Sache vertone?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Achso, Deutschlandfunk-Redakteure definieren, was als Stand der Forschung verbreitet wird und was nicht?
> Da hat sich ja wirklich einiges was in der Lehre geändert...
> 
> Wenns wenigstens ein Zitat von IRGEND EINEM Wissenschaftler gewesen wäre.


WHO siehe oben. Aber sicherlich hat sich der Deutschlandfunk nicht vor dem Statement abgesichert. (Ein leises "Lügenpresse!" weht durch den Thread.)




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Köhler hat an keiner einzigen Stelle die Grenzwerte für Dieselfahrzeuge angesprochen. Nie. Nirgendwo. Es geht nicht um Euro6 oder Euro6d. Es geht ihm um den NO2 (und manchmal auch PM, wobei er da erstaunlich viel weniger drauf rumleitet. Und NO sowie N2O3 und N2O4 ignoriert er konsequent) Grenzwert für Luft in der Öffentlichkeit bzw. in Innenstädten. Der hat seit 2008 alle Ratifizierungen durchlaufen, eingebracht in die Verfahren wurde er 1999 und die (wissenschaftliche) Diskussion lief davor.


Es ist schwerlich nachzuvollziehen, ob du mich versehentlich Missverstehst oder einfach nur Missverstehen möchtest.
Natürlich hatte ich nicht den NOx-Grenzwert mit dem Grenzwerten für Diesel gleichsetzen wollen.
Dass Diesel, die im Alltag mehr als vorgeschrieben emittieren, zwangsläufig auch zu den Überschreitungen der letztendlich willkürlich festgelegten NOx-Grenzwerte beitragen, ist selbsterklärend.

Ich gebe aber zu, insgesamt habe ich (man beachte die Uhrzeit des Beitrags) an dieser Stelle unsauber formuliert. Passiert den Besten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kenne ich keine Statistiken zu - in meinem privaten Umfeld lag die Quote derjenigen, die sich auch nur ein kleines Bisschen mit Autos beschäftigen und Bescheid wussten, bei >80%. In Autoforen sind mir für einige konkrete Fälle ähnlich hohe Quoten aufgefallen, auch wenn da das medizinische Bewusstsein fehlte. (Die haben sich halt alle nur über den Ruß aufgeregt)
> Aber das ist natürlich repräsentativ für Leute, die sich nicht interessieren und nicht informieren. Genauso wie bei vielen anderen politischen Themen stellt sich nur die Frage, wieso genau diese Leute später ein Fass aufmachen. Wer keine Ahnung hat, soll auf Experten höhren und sich nicht selbst zu einem ernennen.


Ist eben immer die Frage nach der Relevanz der eigenen Blase. Hier im Forum sind auch sicherlich 80% der User (und vielleicht sogar deren Freunde) recht gut über Hardware informiert. Rückschlüsse auf die Bevölkerung lässt das aber so nicht zu. 
Dann vielleicht so: der mediale Aufschrei vermittelte zumindest den Eindruck, dass nicht alle Diesel-und Nichtdieselbesitzer vollumfänglich vorgewarnt waren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Sie basieren auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, die ein Mediziner anzweifelt.


Wie kann man denn mitten im Beitrag plötzlich so den Faden verlieren? Du hattest doch bereits über zumindest 112 weitere Personen schwadroniert? Es gibt keine validen Erkentnisse, die einen Grenzwert dieser Höhe rechtfertigen. In keiner Art und Weise. Ich verweise auf die WHO (siehe oben).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "...urteile Abschließend über naturwissenschaftliche Fragen, wobei ich die Ergebnisse großer Expertenrunden als Homöophatie pur bezeichne, weil ich es besser weiß."


Siehe Erläuterungen zuvor. Eben nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. Du. Kann dich aber trösten: So ein Gesetz gibt es mit hoher Sicherheit nicht. (Zu UV-Anteilen gibt es Vorgaben)
> Weiß du, wieviel Strom ein Komplett-PC im S5 verbrauchen darf?
> Da gäbe es eins, dessen Verabschiedung sogar ähnlich alt sein könnte.


*seufz* Ein hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung, ist ein hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung, ist hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung...
Ich versuche es schon so einfach wie möglich zu machen und dann so was.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du würdest also Informatiker dazu fragen, welche Langzeitauswirkungen Licht bestimmter Wellenlänge auf Sinneszellen und Gewebeschichten des Auges hat? Und dann würdest du das Ergebnis groß breitreten und erwarten, die Antworten Beachtung finden? Die Antworten von Informatikern zu einer biochemischen Fragestellung?



Du bist offensichtlich fachfremd und kannst die Informatik wohl als Begriff nicht fassen. Macht nichts, geht vielen so. Akademische Infs haben ihre Finger faktisch überall. Medizinischen Informatik, Bioinformatik, Neuroinformatik, Technische Informatik, Messtechnik... wo immer geforscht wird, sind wir anzutreffen, planen, beraten, begleiten, gestalten, analysieren, bereiten auf. 
Die interdisziplinäre Vernetzung ist hoch, meine Ausbildung an der hiesigen TU recht gründlich und umfassend. Mein Netzwerk ist dementsprechend.
Wenn mir mathematische und/oder methodische Widersprüche in relevanten Studien auf die Füße fallen und ich es tatsächlich für notwendig erachte, diese in einer relevanten Diskussion auf akademischer Ebene zu erörtern, dann besitze ich dafür tatsächlich auch die nötigen Anlaufstellen.
Du denn etwa nicht? Keinen Eindruck hinterlassen? Achso, du warst nie in der Forschung/Lehre. Woher soll das Netzwerk dann auch kommen.

Wie es im Allgemeinen läuft, erfährst du scheinbar zum ersten Mal am Beispiel NOx: Für Grenzwerte sind nicht nur Mediziner zuständig. Sie fallen auch in den Bereich von Physikern, Chemikern, Biologen, technischen Ingenieuren, ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen: Es gibt tausende Studien zu den teilweise extrem schädlichen Auswirkungen großflächiger Beleuchtung auf Flora & Fauna. Es ist nicht einmal eine Richtlinie dabei herausgekommen. Wenn irgendwo die Beleuchtung reduziert wird, dann am ehesten noch wegen dem Einfluss von Astronomen oder um Energie zu sparen, aber einzig bei ein paar Wolkenkratzern haben Umweltschützer punktuell Kooperation erzielen können, aber politisch regt sich da wenig. (Passt nicht ins Image der Banken, wenn jeden Morgen hunderte toter Zugvögel vor der Tür liegen.)


*seufz* Ein hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung, ist ein hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung, ist hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung...
Danke für diesen völlig unwichtigen Exkurs. Ich sehe auch ab und zu mal eine N24 Doku. Darum ging es nun so überhaupt gar nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schnapp dir doch ein paar (weitere) Glatzen, nehmt eure Baseballschläger und fahrt hin, wo ihr erwartet "Grüne" zu treffen, wenn DAS deine Sichtweise ist
> 
> Aber erspar uns Verweise auf akademischen Anspruch, denn damit hat so eine Position (seit 80 Jahren) rein gar nichts mehr zu tun.


Es ist immer beängstigend, wenn Individuen plötzlich anfangen, von sich im Plural zu sprechen.
Und als wäre das nicht deppert genug: die Nazikeule, ausgepackt beim Thema... Abgase und Grenzwerte?! Ich bin jetzt also eine Glatze und möchte mit meinem Baseballschläger grüne Ideologen verprügel, weil ich mich an ideologisch motivierten Manipulationen des Wissenschaftsbetriebs störe? Diese Sichtweise qualifiziert mich zum Nazi? "Füge dich dem Fake oder Nazi!"?

Und zu was macht dich eigentlich die inbrünstige Billigung solcher Vorgänge?

Das ist wirklich ein ganz neues Level der Idiotie.

Ich würde mich nicht minder aufregen, wenn rechtsextreme Ideologen ähnliche Methoden verwenden würden und dann auch noch so extrem weit kommen.

Verwundert bin ich jetzt aber irgendwie nicht. Im Gegenteil: ich hatte dich eigentlich genau in dieser extremen Ecke verortet. Deswegen nur noch kurz: ich bearbeite Antworten auf Beiträge, die an mich gerichtet sind, traditionell sequenziell. Das ist einfach eine Marotte (und sicherlich nichts Ungewöhnliches). Hätte ich diese Erbärmlichkeit zuvor schon gelesen, hätte es kein einziges Wort gegeben.

Sei es drum: Abbruch und ausgeblendet. Die bereits verfassten Antworten sind dann für die, die tatsächlich noch erreichbar sind.

Was ein Wahnsinn...

P.S.: und "JePe gefällt" das. Jetzt musste ich schmunzeln.

Feierabend.


----------



## compisucher (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Bei allem Disput, die 40 sind nun mal Rechtslage und insofern ist es klar, dass aktuelle Rechtsprechung entsprechend umgesetzt wird (auch wenn ich persönlich aus anderen Gründen nicht glücklich darüber bin).
Allein zum potentiellen Schutz von besonder gefährdeten Menschen in dieser Causa.
Sinn würde ein entsprechend, neutrales, internationales Gutachten/(Feld-)studie dennoch machen.
Wenn die Richtlinie der WHO  falsch ist wäre, dann kann man ja im Nachgang immer noch die Gesetzeslage entsprechend anpassen.
Wenn wir "Pech" haben kommen evtl. sogar 10 oder 20 raus, dann muss nachgeschärft werden.
Wenn das Ergebnis > 40 wäre, ergäbe dies für Kommunen zumindest etwas mehr Spielraum und Zeit für entsprechende Maßnahmen.

Der prinzipielle Weg, weg von fossilen Brennstoffen, ist der Richtige, nicht nur des Umweltschutzes wegen, sondern weil diese Ressourcen in relativ kurzer Zeit eh nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge vorhanden sein werden.

Gobal betrachtet halte ich jedoch eine "Wasserstoffgesellschaft" für den besseren Weg, die E-Techno halte ich maximal für eine Brückenlösung.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich finde es immer wieder witzig wie alle Elektroauto gegen Wasserstoffauto stellen obwohl beide einen Elektromotor haben.
(Ja man kann Wasserstoff auch verbrennen, aber idR. ist das nicht gemeint)


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ermüdende Diskussion. Wenn es darum gehen würde wirklich etwas zu verbessern gäbe es genügend Möglichkeiten.
Dazu müsste aber der Wille wirklich da sein. Ich seh nur verschiedene Lager die die Verantwortung lustig abwälzen. 
Verbraucher, Politik und Industrie. 

Unsere Mutti hat ja eigentlich schon gesagt um was es im Kern geht. Flottenerneuerung zum Wohle der Umwelt.
In der Produktion entstehen natürlich keinerlei Schadstoffe/Feinstaub von Ressourcenverschwendung mal ganz abgesehen.
Die "Flotte" wird auch nicht in Richtung umweltfreundliche Mobilität erneuert. Geht ja erstmal nur um Grenzwerte die es einzuhalten gilt.
Und auch wenn die Automobilindustrie jetzt erstmal die bösen sind...Flottenerneuerung ist im Prinzip ein fettes Konjunkturprogramm.
Dann gibts noch ne schöne Umweltprämie die aus Steuergelden finanziert wird und jeder rennt los und kauft ein schickes neues Auto.

Taskmaster hat da vollkommen recht, die Grenzwerte ansich sind Schwachsinn wenn es rein nach wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen geht oder wenn man Fachleute befragt.
Frage ist aber eher wollen wir weitermachen wie bisher oder soll sich wirklich irgendwann mal etwas ändern. Auf lange Sicht wirds weder mit Diesel noch Benzin weitergehen.
Ich seh schon meine Neffen die mich dann in 20 Jahren fragen ob wir noch alle ganz bei Trost waren. 

Was wäre denn die beste Alternative zum Verbrennungsmotor? Gute Frage...dazu bräuchten wir erstmal Energie die wirklich etwas an der Ist Situation ändert sprich umweltfreundlich produziert werden kann.
Will man aber aus rein wirtschaflichem Interesse gar nicht ändern. Die jetzigen Ansätze sind so offensichtlich wirtschafts und interessengesteuert das es schon fast weh tut.


----------



## compisucher (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder witzig wie alle Elektroauto gegen Wasserstoffauto stellen obwohl beide einen Elektromotor haben.
> (Ja man kann Wasserstoff auch verbrennen, aber idR. ist das nicht gemeint)



Das Thema ist ja nicht der Antrieb als solcher, sondern die Energiequelle beim Tankvorgang - zental/dezentral und ein Thema der Reichweite, Akku vs. Brennstoffzelle.
Stand heute hat die Brennstoffzelle, vor allem je größer das anzutreibende Fahrzeug ist = LKW, Bus deutliche Reichweitenvorteile.
Der Tankvorgang bei H2 ist ähnlich dem des Fossilen = Infrastruktur + der Tankvorgang dauert eben nicht 3-6 h (Stromer)sondern lediglich ein paar Minuten mehr als beim Fossilen..
Ich halte es eben für wirtschaftlichen Quatsch, dass jeder Privatbesitzer eines E-KFZ eine Ladestation hat = die Stromnetze in D. müssten um ein vielfaches ausgebaut werden, die paar Ladestationen, die es derzeit gibt, sind kein Beispiel.
Wenn wir derzeit ein 100 WE Wohnhaus planen und es kommen nur 10% Ladestationen in die TG, kostet der Ausbau des Hauses ca. 100.000 € mehr... nur so als Beispiel.
Besser ist es m. M. nach die vorhandene Infrastruktur der Tankstellen zu nutzen und "lediglich" das Antriebsmittel auszutauschen.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Muss man aber bedenken dass die H2-Variante gleich wie das Batterieauto auch einen PUfferakku braucht. Dazu kommt die komplettte Produktionslogistik, Infrastruktur zum Laden, der gesamte technsiche Aufwand so dass das H2-Auto finanziell einfach viel zu teuer ist. Im Nutzfahrzeugbereich sieht es anders aus, aber bei den normalen PKW wird sich das H2-Auto keiner leisten können. Und irgend einen Grund muss es ja auch geben wenn sowohl BMW als auch Mercedes nach über 20 Jahren Forschung etc. das Projekt H2 im PKW beenden und begraben. Das kommt so nicht. Und auch an der H2- Zapfäule kannst nicht einfach hin fahren und tanken. Wir haben eine nebenbei, wenn da einer getankt hat dauert es derzeit rund 35 Minuten bis der näcshte dran kann. Das is unbrauchbar 

Dass der Verbrennungsmotor als Antrieb Geschichte ist ist ja bereits fest gelegt. Wer jetzt noch glaubt dass man in 30 Jahren noch Verbrenner für PKW konstruiert dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Da gibt es keine Alternative zum Elektromotor. Beim Energiespeicher hingegen wird sich noch sehr viel tun. Aktuelle Akkus sehe ich da als Brückentechnologie, aber nicht die Endlösung. 

Und generell ist es ja egal ob es irgendwelche Grenzwerte etc. gibt oder nicht. Wer nur was ändert weil er dazu gezwungen wird der bleibt an Ende sowieso auf der Strecke.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Vor allen dingen muss ja der Strom produziert werden und wir reden bei E-Autos mit Akku, dann von hauptsächlich Nachts produziertem Strom, den gibt es ohne Nachtspeicher und Pumpenkraftwerke nur aus fossilen Energieträgern, was nicht wirklich zielführend ist.

Ich gebe Compisucher recht, außerdem kann man das nur erfolgreich bewältigen, wenn es einen Mix aus allem gibt, E-Autos mit Akku, Brennstoffzelle, Hybride, alternative Treibstoffe für Verbrenner.
Diese momentane Fixierung auf E-Autos mit Akku ist auf alle Fälle nicht zielführend und eine Sackgasse.

Edit:

Ich sehe den Verbrenner jedenfalls im Hybriden und mit alternativen Kraftstoff, noch lange nicht am Ende, das E-Auto mit Akku, kann den in absehbarer Zeit nicht überall ersetzen.
Das E-Auto mit Akku ist nur Groß- und Mittelstadt tauglich und da auch nur in der Nische Kurzstrecke.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

@kuhprah
Pass auf gleich meldet sich Poulton weil du Endlösung geschrieben hast


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Muss man aber bedenken dass die H2-Variante gleich wie das Batterieauto auch einen PUfferakku braucht. Dazu kommt die komplettte Produktionslogistik, Infrastruktur zum Laden, der gesamte technsiche Aufwand so dass das H2-Auto finanziell einfach viel zu teuer ist. Im Nutzfahrzeugbereich sieht es anders aus, aber bei den normalen PKW wird sich das H2-Auto keiner leisten können. Und irgend einen Grund muss es ja auch geben wenn sowohl BMW als auch Mercedes nach über 20 Jahren Forschung etc. das Projekt H2 im PKW beenden und begraben. Das kommt so nicht. Und auch an der H2- Zapfäule kannst nicht einfach hin fahren und tanken. Wir haben eine nebenbei, wenn da einer getankt hat dauert es derzeit rund 35 Minuten bis der näcshte dran kann. Das is unbrauchbar
> 
> Dass der Verbrennungsmotor als Antrieb Geschichte ist ist ja bereits fest gelegt. Wer jetzt noch glaubt dass man in 30 Jahren noch Verbrenner für PKW konstruiert dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Da gibt es keine Alternative zum Elektromotor. Beim Energiespeicher hingegen wird sich noch sehr viel tun. Aktuelle Akkus sehe ich da als Brückentechnologie, aber nicht die Endlösung.
> 
> Und generell ist es ja egal ob es irgendwelche Grenzwerte etc. gibt oder nicht. Wer nur was ändert weil er dazu gezwungen wird der bleibt an Ende sowieso auf der Strecke.



Wäre sehr sympathisch wenn mal genau über solche Dinge diskutiert werden würde. Gerade in Politik und Wirtschaft. Man arbeitet sich aber lieber an der Grenzwertdebatte ab ohne heute entsprechende Weichen zu setzen bzw. mit Fachleuten gebräuchliche Lösungen zu erarbeiten. Das was da momentan passiert ist mMn nur ein Lüftchen. Leider.

Die wesentlichen Punkte wurden mMn schon angesprochen. Pufferung der Energie und das woher die Energie am Ende kommt. 
Wasserstoff für Busse/LKW klingt logisch und vernünftig kann man aber als Laie schwer beurteilen. Bei PKWs muss wohl was anderes her. Hier muss man wahrscheinlich auf die neuen Akkutechnologien hoffen.
Wenn der Speicher mal ähnlich groß wäre wie beim heutigen Tank sprich man eine ähnliche Reichweite hätte wäre zumindest das Problem gelöst.
Gerade was das Thema Akku betrifft macht man ja immer weiter Fortschritte. Dann wäre da aber noch die Netzfrage durch die erhöhte Belastung usw usw...alles nicht so einfach.
Evtl ist der Hybrid eine gangbare Zwischenlösung...k.A. 

Hier bräuchte es halt ausnahmsweise mal "ehrliche" Fachleute die "vernünftige" Lösungen erarbeiten würden mit dem Ziel Mobilität umweltfreundlicher zu gestalten. Die Wörter bewusst in "" da das Wunschträume sind. 
Oder besser gesagt hätten wir alle gerne...kriegen wir aber nicht.^^


----------



## compisucher (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass generell weder in der Politik noch in der Wirtschaft weiter als 5-10 Jahre gedacht wird.
Bestes Beispiel ist jetzt das "Planfeststellungverfahren" für den Nordzulauf aus D. zum Brenner-Basis-Tunnel im Inntal - nachdem die komplette Infrastruktur von AUT und zu zu gut 80% von ITA fertiggestellt ist...  

Eigentlich müsste es mit den heute schon vorhandenen Zukunftsperspektiven doch so aussehen, dass Schrittweise die Individualmobilität in den Ballungsräumen heruntergefahren wird und JETZT schon die Infrastruktur für selbststeuernde Sammeltaxis (shuttle on demand) für die komplette städtische Bevölkerung vorbereitet wird.
Denn bei allem Hype - es ist unsinnig, den heutigen KFZ-Bestand 1:1 durch E- oder sonstwas KFZ zu ersetzen.
Das Resultat wäre das Gleiche - verstopfte Innenstädte mit ein wenig weniger Feinstaub und dergleichen...

JETZT schon müssten Planfeststellungsverfahren eingeleitet werden, um große P/R Anlagen vor den Ballungsräumen zu installieren, wo Landbevölkerung von Individual- auf autonome KFZ on demand wechseln könnten und vice versa.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass generell weder in der Politik noch in der Wirtschaft weiter als 5-10 Jahre gedacht wird.
> Bestes Beispiel ist jetzt das "Planfeststellungverfahren" für den Nordzulauf aus D. zum Brenner-Basis-Tunnel im Inntal - nachdem die komplette Infrastruktur von AUT und zu zu gut 80% von ITA fertiggestellt ist...
> 
> Eigentlich müsste es mit den heute schon vorhandenen Zukunftsperspektiven doch so aussehen, dass Schrittweise die Individualmobilität in den Ballungsräumen heruntergefahren wird und JETZT schon die Infrastruktur für selbststeuernde Sammeltaxis (shuttle on demand) für die komplette städtische Bevölkerung vorbereitet wird.
> ...



Du kannst den Deutschen nicht ihr Auto wegnehmen, das ist wie Amis und ihre Knarren, die geben das nicht auf. Es wird einen massiven Shitstorm geben, immer wenn man versucht die Individualmobilität zu beschränken. Selbst bei absolut geilen und kostenlosen Öffis die 24/7 alle 5min fahren, werden sehr viele Leute trotzdem im Auto sitzen und im Stau stecken. 
Man kann das entschärfen - große Parkplätze an Übergangspunkten (Zufahrten zu der Stadt für die Pendler) wo sie ihre Karre parken können und zügig in die Stadt kommen. Irrsinnig hohe Parkgebühren in der Stadt (mit Ausnahmen für Lieferverkehr usw.) helfen auch, aber da rennen die Leute auch dagegen.

Wenn autonome E-Fahrzeuge als E-taxi für geringe Preise bereitstehen, wird das auch helfen, aber so was wird sich nicht vor 2030 realisieren lassen bei unserer Bürokratie. Sollte aber machbar sein, ungefähr zum doppelten Preis von Einzelfahrkarten pro Stunde (wenn die Einzelfahrt jetzt 3€ kosten, kann man das autonome Taxi mit 6-7€ für eine kurze Fahrt unter 20min ansetzen, sollte sich ausgehen - Taxi für die Fahrt kostet so 25€). Viel mehr darf das nicht kosten, sonst nutzt das keiner.


----------



## compisucher (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Du kannst den Deutschen nicht ihr Auto wegnehmen, das ist wie Amis und ihre Knarren, die geben das nicht auf. Es wird einen massiven Shitstorm geben, immer wenn man versucht die Individualmobilität zu beschränken. Selbst bei absolut geilen und kostenlosen Öffis die 24/7 alle 5min fahren, werden sehr viele Leute trotzdem im Auto sitzen und im Stau stecken.
> Man kann das entschärfen - große Parkplätze an Übergangspunkten (Zufahrten zu der Stadt für die Pendler) wo sie ihre Karre parken können und zügig in die Stadt kommen. Irrsinnig hohe Parkgebühren in der Stadt (mit Ausnahmen für Lieferverkehr usw.) helfen auch, aber da rennen die Leute auch dagegen.



Da magst Du durchaus Recht haben - ist ein Gedankenmodell und ehrlich gesagt bin auch ich tendenziell lieber Selbstfahrer + Autobesitzer.

Aber selbst mein Spatzenhirn erkennt, dass der jetzige Zustand suboptimal ist und dass jetzt völlig andere Verkehrs-Konzepte gefunden werden müssen, die auch in 50 Jahren noch funzen.

Einsicht ist meist der Weg zur Besserung...


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst bei absolut geilen und kostenlosen Öffis die 24/7 alle 5min fahren, werden sehr viele Leute trotzdem im Auto sitzen und im Stau stecken.


Ich bin absolut auch der Ansicht, dass Deutschland eine Autofahrernation schlechthin ist, aber diese These halte ich jetzt für arg weit hergeholt.


----------



## chaotium (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese momentane Fixierung auf E-Autos mit Akku ist auf alle Fälle nicht zielführend und eine Sackgasse.



Die Sackgasse ist schon da, nur tut keiner was. Also lieber mit voller wucht gegen die Wand


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es mit den heute schon vorhandenen Zukunftsperspektiven doch so aussehen, dass Schrittweise die Individualmobilität in den Ballungsräumen heruntergefahren wird und JETZT schon die Infrastruktur für selbststeuernde Sammeltaxis (shuttle on demand) für die komplette städtische Bevölkerung vorbereitet wird.


Das Sammeltaxi wird einen spätestens zu den Stoßzeiten um die Ohren fliegen. Besser wäre es, Straßenbahn und Co. auszubauen und die autonom fahren zu lassen. Was vorallem angesichts der Landflucht und der prognostizierten Zunahme der städtischen Wohnbebvölkerung dringendst angebracht wäre:
Wachsen und Schrumpfen von Staedten und Gemeinden
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-699418-eO2YDKZGiiIfIIswYreC-ap1
Landflucht in Sachsen: Sind manche Siedlungen noch zu retten? | MDR.DE


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Die große Frage ist doch, ob man das einfach hinnehmen soll, oder nicht das Land durch entsprechende Investitionen attraktiver macht. Ich kann jedenfalls einem Anwachsen der Metropolen wenig abgewinnen, was außer dem Verkehr noch einen Rattenschwanz an weiteren Problemen schafft, mal abgesehen wo der Wohnraum dafür, plötzlich herkommen soll.


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist doch, ob man das einfach hinnehmen soll, oder nicht das Land durch entsprechende Investitionen attraktiver macht.


Auch wenn es leider eine Utopie ist und wahrscheinlich auch bleiben wird: Beamen. Das würde nicht nur die Transportprobleme lösen, sondern auch die Wohnraumprobleme, da die Menschen nicht mehr in Nähe ihres Arbeitsplatzes leben müssen.



> Ich kann jedenfalls einem Anwachsen der Metropolen wenig abgewinnen, was  außer dem Verkehr noch einen Rattenschwanz an weiteren Problemen  schafft, mal abgesehen wo der Wohnraum dafür, plötzlich herkommen soll.


Was man bei der Landflucht auch noch beachten muss: 
Datei:Geschlechterverteilung 30-39 Zensus 2011.png – Wikipedia
Datei:Geschlechterverteilung 18-29 Zensus 2011.png – Wikipedia
Und das sind wohlgemerkt noch Zahlen von 2011. Ich find die Karte von 2016/17 nicht mehr, da waren die Farbunterschiede noch deutlicher. 
Berlin-Institut fuer Bevoelkerung und Entwicklung: Not am Mann
Aktueller: Abgehaengter Osten - Warum ganze Regionen ohne Perspektive sind  | rbb

Aber genug des OT..


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut auch der Ansicht, dass Deutschland eine Autofahrernation schlechthin ist, aber diese These halte ich jetzt für arg weit hergeholt.



Selbst wenn das klappen sollte, wird das ewig dauern. Guter Vergleich ist halt USA und Knarren. Die versuchen das jetzt Stück für Stück zu entschärfen, führen mehr Kontrollen ein und machen es schwerer, aber bis sich das bessert ist es auch 2050. 
Deutsche mögen es nicht wenn man denen sprichwörtlich an den Karren pinkelt. Das kann man mit Gesetzen, schlechtem Internet, beschissenem Service und Steuern machen, aber wenn es um die Rostlaube mit Rädern geht, da gibt es ordentlich Aufstand.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist doch, ob man das einfach hinnehmen soll, oder nicht das Land durch entsprechende Investitionen attraktiver macht. Ich kann jedenfalls einem Anwachsen der Metropolen wenig abgewinnen, was außer dem Verkehr noch einen Rattenschwanz an weiteren Problemen schafft, mal abgesehen wo der Wohnraum dafür, plötzlich herkommen soll.



Hätte auch so seine Vorteile wenn alle in der Stadt leben, auch wenn ich selbst nicht gerne in unseren aktuellen Städten leben würde.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



efdev schrieb:


> Hätte auch so seine Vorteile wenn alle in der Stadt leben, auch wenn ich selbst nicht gerne in unseren aktuellen Städten leben würde.



Also über Leipzig kann ich nicht meckern. Staus sind selten, es gibt noch viel Bestand was Häuser angeht (wird alles restauriert), die Infrastruktur ist super (Internet, Zuganbindung), es gibt genug Natur (aber nicht überall) und die Stadt ist NOCH nicht überfüllt. Wenn man freie Wahl hat wo man wohnen mag, ist das eine gute Adresse.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Also über Leipzig kann ich nicht meckern. Staus sind selten, es gibt noch viel Bestand was Häuser angeht (wird alles restauriert), die Infrastruktur ist super (Internet, Zuganbindung), es gibt genug Natur (aber nicht überall) und die Stadt ist NOCH nicht überfüllt. Wenn man freie Wahl hat wo man wohnen mag, ist das eine gute Adresse.



Was ich will ist ne Grüne Stadt in der am besten alles nötige in Fußreichweite ist und die nicht so graußig aufgebaut ist wie das um mich herum Wiesbaden, Koblenz usw., alles Städte die ich erreichen kann aber zum Glück nicht wohnen muss 
Wobei ich auch nicht genau weiß ob es überhaupt ne Stadt nach dem Konzept in meinem Kopf gibt, ich meine mich zu erinnern da mal Videos zu Konzepten gesehen zu haben


----------



## compisucher (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das Sammeltaxi wird einen spätestens zu den Stoßzeiten um die Ohren fliegen. Besser wäre es, Straßenbahn und Co. auszubauen und die autonom fahren zu lassen. Was vorallem angesichts der Landflucht und der prognostizierten Zunahme der städtischen Wohnbebvölkerung dringendst angebracht wäre:



Das kann so sein, wirklich wissen tun wir es nicht.

Ich habe das in sehr kleinem Stil in Whangarei, NZ erleben dürfen.
Da geben ganz normale Schüler, Arbeiter und Angestellte per App ihren "Arbeitsbeginn" ein.
Die Sammeltaxizentrale errechnet mit einem PC die optimale Route und holt all diese Leuz pünktlich mit konventinellen 9 Sitzern ab und bringt sie auch wieder nach Hause.
Das Ganze rechnet sich sogar für den kommerziellen Unternehmer, der die Hin- und Rückfahrt, trotz ca. 30km Einzugsgebiet für umgerechnet 3 € anbietet.
Der Individualverkehr ist im den Nest um angeblich (lt. örtlicher Presse) um über 50% zurückgegangen.

Ich meine, wenn das Prinzip im nirgendwo am A. der Welt funktioniert, warum nicht in unserer "High-Tech.-Gesellschaft" mit deutlichst besseren Rahmenbedingungen.

Dass der Ausbau vom ÖPNV mind. genau so wichtig ist, ist selbstredend.
"Mein" Gedankenmodell sehe ich eher als Ergänzung zum ÖPNV, damit der Individualverkehr weiter abnimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Den Fehler allein bei Auto-Deutschland zu suchen, ist aber auch nur teilweise richtig.
Guckt euch doch mal den katastrophalen Zustand der DB an. Oder wie übel es hierzulande Pendler haben.

Ich bin früher als Landwohner gut 2 Jahre lang immer mit Bus und Bahn gependelt. Zwei Jahre lang habe ich die ewige Warterei, im Winter noch dazu bei Eiseskälte, die ständigen Verspätungen, die launischen Busfahrer, die bald halbjährlichen Preiserhöhungen, Fahrplanänderungen und das kurz angebundene Bahnpersonal ertragen. Sobald ich den Führerschein hatte, habe ich sofort das Auto genommen. Sorry.

Ich sehe durchaus Bereitschaft bei den Deutschen in Zukunft mehr ÖPNV zu nutzen. Nur muss eben auch das Angebot stimmen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Meiner Meinung nach, müßte man viel mehr über compisuchers Ansatz des Homeoffice nachdenken. seit beinahe 10 Jahren rege ich das bei uns im Betrieb an, es wenigstens mal als Pilot zu versuchen und obwohl ich von meiner Chefin und Eigentümerin des Betriebes viel halte, ist sie bei diesem Thema total verstockt, als wenn es einen totalen Kontrollverlust geben würde, den ich so nicht sehe. Im Gegenteil für viel Geld, haben wir uns in den letzten 10 Jahren zweimal räumlich vergrößert, feste Parkplätze haben eigentlich nur noch Führungspositionen und in dem Fall tuen mir die normalen Mitarbeiter richtig leid, weil sonst Parkplätze kaum vorhanden sind. Mit der richtigen Internetstruktur und neuen betrieblichen Organisationsformen, ließen sich Millionen Arbeitsplätze als Homeoffice outsourcen, auch aufs Land.

Hier scheint aber bei vielen Eigentümern und auch Personalverantwortlichen, eine absolute Denkblokade und auch Angst vor Kontrollverlust zu stehen, obwohl deren Arbeit weiterhin nötig ist, nur wesentlich anders organisiert werden müßte.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



efdev schrieb:


> Was ich will ist ne Grüne Stadt in der am besten alles nötige in Fußreichweite ist und die nicht so graußig aufgebaut ist wie das um mich herum Wiesbaden, Koblenz usw., alles Städte die ich erreichen kann aber zum Glück nicht wohnen muss
> Wobei ich auch nicht genau weiß ob es überhaupt ne Stadt nach dem Konzept in meinem Kopf gibt, ich meine mich zu erinnern da mal Videos zu Konzepten gesehen zu haben



So was gibt es nicht.
Leipzig - entweder lebst du hier gut und ruhig und bezahlbar - dafür ohne XYZ in Reichweite. Oder du lebst mit XYZ in Reichweite, dafür kostet es, ist laut, der nächste Busch is 2 Kilometer weit weg und bis zum Wald sinds auch mal 6km. 
Gibt natürlich schöne Ecken die einen guten Kompromiss geben, aber irgendwas ist immer, das fällt einem nicht sofort auf, aber dann stellt sich doch raus - entweder schmeckt das Essen da nicht oder der Nachtbus hält sonstwo, solche Kleinigkeiten die man halt nicht mal beim Umzug bedenkt.

Aber gut, ich bin aus Chemnitz abgehauen, daher sind die Ansprüche sehr moderat, reicht schon wenn keine Idioten in der Innenstadt rumspazieren und das Nachtleben nicht aus einem Hasen besteht der auf Wiese sitzt.

Edit: ja, mit der DB werden wir die Autos nicht so schnell los. 
Trip zur Gamescom: 2 Züge ausgefallen, 1,5h Verspätung auf dem Weg dahin. Zurück: 1 Zug ausgefallen, der andere ist 1h später losgefahren, ebenfalls 1,5h Verspätung, man ist nach 5 Tagen Event-Arbeit einfach nur hin, Taxi genommen weil ich zu breit war für die Öffis nach dem Trip mit Verspätungen.
Geht ja nicht mal um die Kosten, das hat die Firma bezahlt, aber verdammt noch mal pünktlich sein und nicht 20% von der Fahrzeit als Verspätung und das rumeiern aufm Bahnhof wäre mal was. 
Was denkste was ein normaler Mensch bei so was macht? Richtig, der steigt in sein Auto und fährt hin, egal ob der im Stau steht oder irgendwelche Innenstadt verstopft, alles ist besser als die DB in dem Fall.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> ...



YouTube
Hier das war das Video was mir mal zumindest eine theoretisch brauchbare Stadt gezeigt hat 
Und das Essen ist kein PRoblem das mache ich selber


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe das in sehr kleinem Stil in Whangarei, NZ erleben dürfen.


Eine 45000 Einwohner Stadt, die anscheinend auch noch sehr stark in die Fläche geht, ist aber schon etwas anderes, als z.B. eine Stadt wie Dresden, mit hochverdichteten Wohnquartieren.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es gibt eben nicht für jeden Ort die selbe Lösung. Aber irgendwann kann dann fast jeder auf einen eigenen großen Wagen verzichten.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier scheint aber bei vielen Eigentümern und auch Personalverantwortlichen, eine absolute Denkblokade und auch Angst vor Kontrollverlust zu stehen, obwohl deren Arbeit weiterhin nötig ist, nur wesentlich anders organisiert werden müßte.



Viele ältere Semester denken immer noch das bei Home Office der Mitarbeiter seine Arbeitszeit nicht ausschließlich für die Firma nutzt, sondern während der Arbeitszeit mehr privaten Angelgenheiten / Aktivitäten nachgeht, ohne das dies im Unternehmen auffallen würde.
Ist natürlich in dem Umfang der Annahme Blödsinn, aber bekomm das halt mal aus den Köpfen raus.
Natürlich wird ein Mitarbeiter der im Home Office ist vermutlich nicht 8 - 10h durchgängig am Arbeitsplatz sitzen und produktiv sein, allerdings ist er das ja im Unternehmen selbst auch nicht, auch da gibt es durchaus immer wieder Situationen in denen Mitarbeiter für kürzere Zeiträume nicht produktiv sein können, aber eben dann auch nicht die Möglichkeit haben diese Zeit produktiv für private Dinge zu nutzen. Es ändert sich für das Unternehmen also eigentlich wenig.

Dabei ist es wie du schon sagst in der Tat für alle Seiten eine vorteilhafte Angelegenheit. Für den Arbeitnehmer weil er flexibler arbeiten kann und sich durchaus auch mal zwischendrin um kleinere private Dinge kümmern kann (Kinder, Pflege, Abwasch, Wäsche, usw.) und für das Unternehmen weil es eben deutliche Einsparungen bei den Objektkosten mit sich bringt und die Umwelt und Städte würden davon provitieren das der Pendelverkehr in und aus den Städten drastisch reduziert werden würde.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Bei meinem Bereich Callcenter/IT Support wäre die Kontrolle die gleiche, weil der Mitarbeiter durch das Softwaresystem haargenauso gläsern ist, wie an seinem Arbeitsplatz in der Firma, die Arbeitszeiten(Produktivität wären die Gleichen und auch überprüfbar (Einloggen ins System). Dazu kann man das auch durchaus flexibel gestalten mit Homeoffice an z.B. 3 Tagen und 2 Tage am Abeitsplatz oder andere Organisationen/Systeme.
Es ist ein absolut weites Feld und bietet eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten, wenn ich mir Sacharbeiter bei Verrsicherungen, Banken, öffentlicher Dienst etc. etc. vorstelle, haben die auch Quoten zu erfüllen, die Infrastruktur durch VPN und Terminalserver oder Citrix ist ja alles vorhanden, über Voice over IP kann man auch jegliche Telefonnummer ortsunabhängig schalten lassen, insoweit ist eigentlich alles da, so etwas umzusetzen und klar müssen die Mitarbeiter auch immer wieder an ihrem Arbeitsplatz erscheinen, für Meetings, Fortbildungen, Kontrolle etc, aber eine Menge könnte dadurch erreicht werden.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bereich Callcenter/IT Support wäre die Kontrolle die gleiche, weil der Mitarbeiter durch das Softwaresystem haargenauso gläsern ist, wie an seinem Arbeitsplatz in der Firma, die Arbeitszeiten(Produktivität wären die Gleichen und auch überprüfbar (Einloggen ins System). Dazu kann man das auch durchaus flexibel gestalten mit Homeoffice an z.B. 3 Tagen und 2 Tage am Abeitsplatz oder andere Organisationen/Systeme.
> Es ist ein absolut weites Feld und bietet eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten, wenn ich mir Sacharbeiter bei Verrsicherungen, Banken, öffentlicher Dienst etc. etc. vorstelle, haben die auch Quoten zu erfüllen, die Infrastruktur durch VPN und Terminalserver oder Citrix ist ja alles vorhanden, über Voice over IP kann man auch jegliche Telefonnummer ortsunabhängig schalten lassen, insoweit ist eigentlich alles da, so etwas umzusetzen und klar müssen die Mitarbeiter auch immer wieder an ihrem Arbeitsplatz erscheinen, für Meetings, Fortbildungen, Kontrolle etc, aber eine Menge könnte dadurch erreicht werden.



Es gibt auch Leute die NUR im Home Office arbeiten. Ich kann technisch auch schlecht im Office entscheiden, ich sitze in Leipzig, das Office (HQ und das einzige Office an sich) sitzt in Tel Aviv, wäre kontraproduktiv so weit zu fliegen.
Meine Kollegen und Vorgesetzten sehe ich persönlich auf Events wo wir auch arbeiten (Gamescom&co).
Klappt wunderbar. Klar gibt es Nachteile und man ist live vor Ort schneller und flexibler weil man einfach kurz durchs Office brüllen kann, aber wenn man die Regionen abdecken will und Mitarbeiter in jeder Region braucht, kann man diese nicht in ein einziges Gebäude stecken und sie dann zu Events durch die halbe Welt fliegen zu lassen.

Das ist also bereits Realität, scheitert hier in DE aber an alten Managern die mit einem Bein in Rente und mit dem anderen im Grab stehen, von den Trends keine Ahnung haben und so altmodisch sind, das 1x pro Woche ein Museum anruft und fragt ob den Kollegen als Ausstellungsstück bitte bereitstellen kann...

Home Office hat auch andere Nachteile - man schaltet nicht so wirklich ab, man hat zwar meistens eine freie Wahl was die Arbeitszeit angeht, aber der Druck dadurch wird nicht geringer. Das man nicht durchgehend ackert, ist richtig - aber es kommt auf das Ergebnis an. Ich könnte im Office mehr bewegen, nicht nur theoretisch sondern auch praktisch, aber mit den Nachteilen das ich eben an einen Ort gebunden wäre, an halbwegs feste Arbeitszeiten, an lokale Gegebenheiten und es würde die Firma auch mehr kosten (haben wir mal ausgerechnet, selbst mit den irren Preisen für Business Internet und Strom hier in DE ist das viel günstiger als einen Mitarbeiter im Office zu parken.
Gut, meine Aufgaben unterscheiden sich doch deutlich von dem, was viele andere im Home Office machen, aber im Endeffekt beraten und betreuen wir alle Kunden, nur mit verschiedenen Tools und Methoden, aber die Grundlage ist gleich. 
Und die Firma mag es, so haben sie eine Person hier vor Ort, die 3 Sprachen beherrscht, weltweit Kunden betreut und gleichzeitig den Standort Deutschland/EU sehr günstig und schnell ausnutzen kann, ohne Visa, ohne lange Flüge. Die Dreamhack kann ich im Februar mitm Fahrrad erreichen und dort entsprechend die Kunden auch mal real treffen. 

Das geht hier erst dann los, wenn die alten Knacker nicht nur raus sind, sondern komplett ausgestorben, wenn junge Manager durchkommen und die Erfahrungen der Startups in die Großraumbüros einzieht und in die Köpfe der Leute die hier alles leiten.

P.S. meine Arbeitszeit ist gar nicht festgelegt. Ich sorge dafür das die Kunden zufrieden sind - das auch am Wochenende und in der Nacht. Ich arbeite wesentlich weniger als 40h pro Woche, dafür halt scheibchenweise über den Tag verteilt und praktisch ohne Wochenenden - aber das ist viel angenehmer als sich 8h im Büro zu buckeln und noch 1h zu verschwenden um zum Büro zu kommen und noch 1,5h zurück weil alles vollgestopft ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Wenn der Speicher mal ähnlich groß wäre wie beim heutigen Tank sprich man eine ähnliche Reichweite hätte wäre zumindest das Problem gelöst.
> Gerade was das Thema Akku betrifft macht man ja immer weiter Fortschritte. Dann wäre da aber noch die Netzfrage durch die erhöhte Belastung usw usw...alles nicht so einfach.
> Evtl ist der Hybrid eine gangbare Zwischenlösung...k.A.



Der Hybrid ist durchaus ne Zwischenlösung. Ich bin selber 4 Jahre Hybrid gefahren und ab dann war mir klar dass ich nie wieder was kaufe das Öl verbrennt. Bei meiner Frau wars das Gleiche. Daher stehen jetzt auch 2 Elektro-Autos im Carport. Mir ist auch klar dass das nicht jeder kann oder will. Für viele ist es im Moment noch zu teuer und auch die Ladeinfrasktruktur ist nicht da wo sie sein sollte. Aber das geht in den nächsten Jahren mit riesen Schritten voran. Wo ich aber kein Verstädnis hab warum sich jemand um die Kinder zur Schule zu fahren und mal einkaufen zu gehen sich nen 2t Diesel SUV für 100.000€ kauft als Porsche Cayenne, Audi Q7, VW Touareq etc...  Die hätten alle zu Hause Lademöglichkeiten etc. aber da interessiert wohl viele eher die eigene Bequemlichkeit. Denn die könnten es sich leisten ohne dass es wirklich weh tun würde. Ich selber bin LKW Fahrer, meine Frau arbeitet im öffentlichen Dienst und trotzdem geht's. Aber das is auch wieder nen anderes Kapitel.

Das mit der Reichweite ist aber teilweise auch ein in Deutschland selber erzeugtes Problem das so in keinem anderen westlichen Land auftritt. Denn dort gibt es das Bedürfnis nicht mit 200km/h 1000 km weit fahren zu müssen...  Bei 130 is Schluss, und da kommt man ganz schön weit. Ich komme auch von hier aus der Schweiz (Grossraum Olten für die wo gucken wollen) nach Hause zu meinen Eltern in Österreich (Zell am See) auf über 530km ohne einmal aufzuladen. Und ich bin wenn es schlimm ist vielleicht 5 Minuten länger unterwegs, meistens aber dauert es immer gleich lang wie es früher mit dem Verbrenner gedauert hat. Nur dass es jetzt wesentlich günstiger ist... . Also wem das nicht reicht dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. Nach 500km fahren ist jeder so kaputt dass man ihm die 30 Minuten Ladepause quasi zwangsverordnen müsste.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich weiß nicht welches E-Auto du hast, aber 500km können eigentlich nur ein Tesla sein und das ganze funktioniert auch nur im Sommer ohne jeglichen Stromabnehmer (Licht, Heizung etc.).
Bei den momentanen Temperaturen, plus Licht und Heizung dürftest du höchstens bei 200km plus liegen und Akkus altern bekanntlich, gerade bei niedrigen Temperaturen, also ob dein E-Mobil die gleiche Strecke noch in 1-2 Jahren schafft, ist höchst fraglich.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Der Rekord vom Model S liegt bei über 1000km (ja sehr günstige Bedingungen)

Trennung

Home Office ist so eine Sache, vielleicht erstmal klein anfangen mit einem Tag pro Woche als Test. Aber wenn ich so nen Bürojob mit 40h Woche hätte würde ich die 40h an 4 Tagen abarbeiten und 3 Tage pro Woche frei machen. Für die, die nur eine 35h Woche haben wäre sowas ja noch attraktiver.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Aber selbst Tesla gibt für das Model S, bei Minustemperaturen plus Heizung und 120km/h unter 400km an und wie gesagt in der Praxis sieht das auch nochmal anders aus.
Und wir reden hier über Autos die bei 60000€ beginnen (Model 3)


----------



## cryon1c (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wer fährt bei uns denn so viel und so weit? Abgesehen von Urlaubstrips sind die meisten Strecken die gefahren werden entweder in der Stadt rumgammeln (mit Steckdosen hier und da, da läuft man halt 500m weiter zum Auto) oder mal in den Garten oder so fahren. Längere Trips die weit über die Akkuleistung gehen, sind selten und können durchgeplant werden. 
Tesla gibt es übrigens schon weit günstiger, je nach dem welches Modell, neu oder halt gebraucht usw. Mehr Elektromobile brauchen wir sowieso und wenn diese massiv zulegen, werden wir auch entsprechend den Strom dafür produzieren können, umweltfreundlicher als aktuell.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer fährt bei uns denn so viel und so weit? Abgesehen von Urlaubstrips sind die meisten Strecken die gefahren werden entweder in der Stadt rumgammeln (mit Steckdosen hier und da, da läuft man halt 500m weiter zum Auto) oder mal in den Garten oder so fahren. Längere Trips die weit über die Akkuleistung gehen, sind selten und können durchgeplant werden.



Das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich hatte zuvor nen Opel Ampera, 80km im Sommer, 50km im Winter. Und 99% aller Fahrten die ich hatte konnte ich damit elektrisch ohne Probleme machen. Benzin hab ich nur gebraucht wenn ich entweder meine Eltern in A besucht hab, nach Holland gefahren bin oder mal wirklich weiter weg musste. Und das liesse sich auch mit einem Mietwagen machen. Wäre vermutlich sogar günstiger, aber wer kennt denn schon die genaue TCO seines Autos? Das weiss fast keiner und will es auch nicht wissen  Aber wenn ich da gucken was in D wieder alles als E-Auto zählt und Hybrid ist und dann keine 30km weit kommt, da sieht man halt schon wieder dass die Politik nichts ändern will sondern weiter eine Marionette der Industrie ist damit die melken kann was geht. Und wenn ausgemolken ist solle doch bitte der Steuerzahler die Firmen retten die keinen Bock auf Änderung hatten.... Ich bin da ehrlich sehr froh muss ich meine Steuern nicht in D zahlen....

@Don-71
Jups, aktuell ist es ein Model S. Und ich schaffe das auch im Winter. Letzte Fahrt war am 23.12. dieses Jahr. Es ist knapp aber möglich, und das ohne zu frieren. Nur Tempoorgien etc. muss ich mir verkneifen, sonst heisst es kurz mal in Innsbruck Ost raus, 500m zum Laden fahren, dort 4 - 5 Minuten nachladen und dann weiter. Mach ich meist auch aber ich wollte mal wissen ob es geht. Aktuell mit 1 Jahr und 25.000km altem Akku gehts. Ich hab erst 4km Reichweite verloren  Und angeblich verliert man im 1. Jahr am meisten und dann bleibt es mal längere Zeit konstant. Durfte halt nicht viel schneller als 110 fahren, aber der Grossteil der Strecke ist sowieso maximal 100 angesagt, also auch kein Thema 

Zum Thema Home-Office... geil.  Das hatte ich auch vor 20 Jahren bei meiner Abschlussprüfung der Handelsschule. Damals wurde gesagt dass das mit dem Aufkommen von Internet in den nächsten Jahren der grosse Trend werden würde. Aber irgendwie ist da in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht wirklich viel gegangen. Auch flexiblere Arbeitszeiten würden weniger Staus und damit weniger Belastung etc. bedeuten. Aber auch da geht nix weiter


----------



## geisi2 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Bin jetzt Laie was die verschied. E-Autos betrifft aber interessanter Erfahrungsbericht. Erste Frage die da aufkommt, wie schafft es ein relativ kleiner Hersteller der erst seit kurzem am Markt ist (auch relativ) die großen und etablierten Hersteller so vorzuführen. (in dem Bereich Reichweite).

Auch interessant:
YouTube

Gestern wurde wieder zum Thema diskutiert. Da ist anscheinend wieder eine "Naturkatastrophe" über unsere reg. Politiker hereingebrochen.
Unterm Strich hat man einfach mal wieder solange nichts gemacht und versucht jetzt irgendwie den Karren der komplett im Dreck steckt irgendwie rauszubekommen.
Streit um Abgaswerte - sind Fahrverbote verhaeltnismaessig? | Video zu Anne Will | Das Erste Mediathek

Applaus...kostet ja auch alles nichts und für wichtiges ist dann kein Geld da.


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Blitzumfrage des Bundesverbandes der Pneumologen.
Stellungnahme des FIRS.


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Also, da wir einen Zoe als Zweitwagen haben, kann ich berichten, dass die Batterien trotz -10-15° kaum was verlieren, haben die Franzmänner gar nicht so schlecht gemacht.
Reale Reichweite ca. 250km (auf dem Papier 400km - never erreicht)
Was aber nix ist, ist die Straßentauglichkeit im Winter (Tirol/Berge/ 2m Schnee usw.), das ähnelt eher einer Schlitten- denn einer Autofahrt.

Und der Tesla Model X (SUV) von meinem (reichen) Nachbarn steht einfach im Carport rum, weil wenn zu viele Sensoren wg. Witterung ausfallen, geht das Ding gar nicht erst an...


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier scheint aber bei vielen Eigentümern und auch Personalverantwortlichen, eine absolute Denkblokade und auch Angst vor Kontrollverlust zu stehen, obwohl deren Arbeit weiterhin nötig ist, nur wesentlich anders organisiert werden müßte.


Ich bin ja nicht gerade als Arbeitgeberfreund bekannt aber bei den Arbeitnehmern scheint es auch nicht unbedingt nur Zustimmung zu finden:
Monitor Mobiles und entgrenztes Arbeiten, insbesondere Seite 16
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Arbeiten zu Hause: Pro und Contra Home Office


----------



## cryon1c (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht gerade als Arbeitgeberfreund bekannt aber bei den Arbeitnehmern scheint es auch nicht unbedingt nur Anklang zu finden:
> Monitor Mobiles und entgrenztes Arbeiten, insbesondere Seite 16
> DGB - Bundesvorstand | Arbeiten zu Hause: Pro und Contra Home Office



Das liegt eher daran das es hier einfach nicht üblich ist. Viel zu viele alte Knacker in Führungspositionen sorgen dafür das sich Sachen wie Home Office nicht durchsetzen. Und die Leute sind auch faul und setzen sich dafür nicht ein, selbst wenn das machbar wäre. 
Home Office hat Risiken und greift in die Freizeit ein - es ist aber nicht schlimmer als ein normaler Job wo man ins Büro stiefelt, es ist anders.
Der Bürojob blockiert einem die Freizeit genauso, nur halt zu festen Arbeitszeiten. Home Office blockiert das nicht, man kann sich ruhig auf Konzerte, Veranstaltungen oder Geburtstage freuen, man muss sich nicht darum prügeln den Urlaub bewilligt zu bekommen oder die Schicht zu tauschen wenn da was ansteht was man gerne tun würde. Man tut es einfach und holt die Arbeit nach oder erledigt die im Voraus. 

Und was die Kommunikation angeht - dank Discord&co kann man mit Kollegen quatschen bis man grün und blau wird - oder sie einfach mit einem Knopf stummschalten und sich konzentrieren. 
Knapp 1/3 von uns arbeitet im Home Office und wir sind extrem produktiv und motiviert, vor allem weil es wirklich darauf ankommt, zufriedene Kunden zu haben die sich drauf verlassen können, das wir immer da sind und nicht nur Mo-Fr von 9 bis 18 Uhr. 
Und falls ein Kollege was einfängt, kann er trotzdem zuhause etwas tun und ist kein Totalausfall - muss sich aber auch nicht ins Office schleppen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Home Office hat Risiken und greift in die Freizeit ein - es ist aber nicht schlimmer als ein normaler Job wo man ins Büro stiefelt, es ist anders.


Du vergisst, dass es Menschen gibt, denen die strikte Trennung von Privat und Arbeit wichtig ist und/oder für die der Gang zur Arbeit, die Anwesenheit dort und der persönliche Kontakt mit den anderen, ein fester Bestandteil ihres Lebens und ihrer Alltagsstruktur ist. Wenn die den nicht haben, fangen die an die Wände hochzugehen.
Das es zusätzlich zur weiteren Entsolidarisierung der Arbeitnehmer beitragen und damit die betriebliche Mitbestimmung noch weiter erschweren kann, ist ein weiteres Problem.



> Und was die Kommunikation angeht - dank Discord&co kann man mit Kollegen quatschen bis man grün und blau wird - oder sie einfach mit einem Knopf stummschalten und sich konzentrieren.


Persönlicher Kontakt ist noch immer etwas anderes, als Kontakt über Discord und Co.



> Knapp 1/3 von uns arbeitet im Home Office und wir sind extrem produktiv und motiviert, vor allem weil es wirklich darauf ankommt, zufriedene Kunden zu haben die sich drauf verlassen können, das wir immer da sind und nicht nur Mo-Fr von 9 bis 18 Uhr.


Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Inwieweit bist du als Freiberufler repräsentativ, vorallem für normale Arbeitnehmer?



> Und falls ein Kollege was einfängt, kann er trotzdem zuhause etwas tun und ist kein Totalausfall - muss sich aber auch nicht ins Office schleppen.


Ach daher weht der Wind. Abbau von Schutzrechten von Arbeitnehmern. Krank und Zuhause? Da soll er von dort aus arbeiten. Krankschreibungen sind Hippiekram. 

Wie hieß es passend in dem was ich vom DGB verlinkt habe:


> Damit mobiles Arbeiten tatsächlich ein Gewinn  für die Beschäftigten ist, müssen Rahmenbedingungen dafür geschaffen  werden. „Wichtig ist, dass Home Office immer freiwillig sein muss“, sagt  DGB-Experte Oliver Suchy. „Es sollte nicht als Gegenmodell zum  herkömmlichen betrieblichen Arbeitsplatz, sondern als flexible Ergänzung  gesehen werden, damit der direkte Kontakt und Austausch unter den  Kolleginnen und Kollegen nicht leiden. Es muss ein Recht auf  Nicht-Erreichbarkeit außerhalb der vereinbarten Arbeitszeiten geben, die  Arbeitszeit  muss erfasst und in vollem Umfang vergütet werden. Und natürlich muss  die Verantwortung der Arbeitgeber für den Arbeits- und Gesundheitsschutz  auch im Home Office gewährleistet sein.“


----------



## Don-71 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Du siehst das schon wieder zu Schwarz/Weiß Poulton.

Kein Mensch will nur Home Office in einer Organisation. Abgesehen von Einarbeitung und Ausbildung, die die ersten Monate sowieso kein Homeoffice zulassen, sollten Arbeitnehmer regelmäßig schon an ihren Abeitsplatz zurückkehren, um sich mit ihren Kollegen auszutauschen, außerdem kann man es flexibel handhaben je nach Persönlichkeit und auch "Können" des Arbeitnehmers.
Allerdings musss man dann als Arbeitnehmer auch so flexibel sein, sich einen Schreibtisch mit einem Kollegen zu "teilen", oder Büros und Schreibtische "allgemeingültig" zu organisieren, sprich du kommst in die Firma zum arbeiten und alle Schreibtische bieten die gleichen Vorraussetzungen zum arbeiten.
Aber ohne wenigstens mal ein Pilot zu wagen und Erfahrungswerte zu sammeln, kann man immer irgendwelche Argumente finden. Außerdem sind ja nun wirklich nur eine gewisse Art von Jobs Homeoffice fähig.

Aber gerade Sacharbeiter, teilweise Callcenter, Verwaltungsangestellte ohne Kundenkontakt oder der ganze Rechtspflegerbereich fallen mir mal spontan auf die Schnelle ein.

Und natürlich ist Jemand krank, wenn er sich krank meldet, ob der nun Homeoffice hat oder nicht.


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

_Und einen ausgepraegten Argwohn entwickelten die Probacs gegenueber statistischen Studien_: Expertenkommission urteilt ueber Gesundheitsrisiken durch Rauchen.

Dejavu, anyone?

Das war uebrigens 1964.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und heute sind wir im Jahr 2019 (55 Jahre später), es ist nicht mehr ganz so leicht, Noxen und ihre Wirkung zu verschleiern. Im Gegenteil: die Messverfahren sind (richtig angewendet) wesentlich verbessert, Analysen weit präziser und Methodiken und wissenschaftliche Standards höher.

Ich weiß, es ist für Laien, die keinerlei Grundkenntnisse über die wissenschaftlichen Arbeitsweisen und die Tiefen der statistischen Methodik besitzen, kaum möglich, die Thematik (und vor allem die Problematik)  zu erfassen.

Rauchen ist definitiv ein völlig anderes Kaliber und völlig anders evaluiert als der NOx-Grenzwert 40 μ g/m³.

Denn schauen wir doch mal, was es zum willkürlichen NOx-Grenzwert (im Gegensatz zum Rauchen) nicht gibt und wo (auszugsweise, ich kann jetzt echt nicht alles abarbeiten) Probleme ganz offen und nachweislich bestehen:

- es fehlt eine Kausalität. Bisher existiert nur eine völlig einseitige und nicht abgesicherte Korrelation. Das ist auch völlig unstrittig und wird offen zugegeben. Ohne diese ergibt aber ein Grenzwert gar keinen Sinn. Klar ist aber, dass an diesem bereits eingerichteten Wert einige Karrieren, ja ganze Weltbilder hängen.

Außerdem existieren durchaus Gebiete, in denen die Korrelation "NOx (auch Feinstaub)" und "Lebenserwartung" nicht greift.
Dazu noch mal (auf Seite 7 bereits nachzulesen):


> Korrelation bedeutet nicht Kausalität
> 
> Es gehört zum Grundkurs der medizinischen Statistik, dass Korrelation nicht Kausalität bedeutet.
> Als Beispiel habe ich die Zunahme der Lebenserwartung von 1950 bis 2013 mit der Zunahme der zugelassenen Autos korreliert. Beide Größen korrelieren extrem miteinander (r = 0,98, p < 10–48). Der naheliegende Schluss, dass man nur mehr Autos zulassen müsse, um die Lebenserwartung weiter zu erhöhen, ist natürlich nicht plausibel. Trotzdem wird zunehmend in den epidemiologischen Arbeiten beziehungsweise in deren Interpretation aus der Korrelation eine Kausalität suggeriert.
> Im Normalfall sollte eine Korrelation bestenfalls als Grundlage für eine Hypothese dienen, die mittels weiterer Untersuchungen (und anderer Methoden) erhärtet werden soll. Der Erkenntnisgewinn wird aber am stärksten beschleunigt, wenn eine Studie oder ein Experiment falsifizierend angelegt ist, also eine Widerlegung versucht wird (1). Solche Ansätze gibt es hinsichtlich der Gefährlichkeit des Feinstaubs und der Reizgase meines Wissens überhaupt nicht. Es wird permanent ein ähnliches Studiendesign wiederholt, was den Wahrheitsgehalt der Hypothese in keiner Weise erhöht. Trotzdem werden die – in etwa ähnlichen – Ergebnisse als weitergehender Beweis für die Richtigkeit der Hypothese angesehen.



- Verifizierungen durch verschiedenste Versuchsreihen und Ansätze
Versuchsreihen, die aufzeigen sollten, wie gefährlich denn nun NOx tatsächlich sind, wurden (wie sagt man so schön?) populistisch abgewürgt und für die Öffentlichkeit als "nicht akzeptabel" gebrandmarkt (Natürlich sind Tierversuche grausam, aber ohne sie ist nicht mal eine Verifikation eines Anfangsverdachts überhaupt möglich. Es sei denn, wir testen direkt an freiwilligen Menschen. Wer meldet sich? Btw: kein Medikament erhält ohne Tierversuche [und anschließenden Menschenveruchen] eine Zulassung.).
Und doch: wir haben Glück. Es existieren tatsächlich Freiwillige. Raucher, die sich (und das ist der Unterschied zur Wissenschaft und Messtechnik von vor über 50 Jahren) bis ins Kleinste durchanalysiert NOx, Feinstaub und Co. in wirklich gesundheitsschädlicher Konzentration über 20, 30, 40... Jahre (Wie lange und wie viel rauchte Schmidt?) aussetzen.
Die Folgen dieser Langzeitexposition sind bekannt und wunderbar belegt.
Gleichzeitig kann man aus ihnen auch einen Erwartungswert für die Folgen einer Exposition in niedrigeren Konzentrationen ableiten.
Denn: wer weniger über den gleichen Zeitraum ausgesetzt ist, wird sicherlich nicht früher, noch viel stärker oder an völlig anderer Symptomatik leiden (Symptome Passivraucher = Aktivraucher). Das sollte auch ein völliger Laie verstehen können.

Und so:


> Die Konzentration an Feinstaub im Hauptstrom des Zigarettenrauches erreicht tatsächlich 100-500 g/m³ und ist damit bis zur 1 Million Mal größer als der Grenzwert. Beim NOx werden bis zu 1g/m³ erreicht, wobei der NO-Anteil überwiegt. Aus Depositionsstudien kann man die inhalierte Dosis der Raucher berechnen und mit der Dosis der Gesunden vergleichen, die permanent Feinstaub oder NOx im Grenzwertbereich einatmen würden. Dabei erreichen Raucher (eine Packung/Tag angenommen) in weniger als zwei Monaten die Feinstaubdosis, die sonst ein 80-jähriger Nichtraucher im Leben einatmen würde. Beim NOx sind die Unterschiede ähnlich, wenn auch etwas geringer. Hinzu kommt noch, dass der Rauch einer Zigarette um mehrere Größenordnungen toxischer ist, als die Luftverschmutzung.
> Rauchen verkürzt die Lebenserwartung etwa um zehn Jahre, wenn über 40-50 Jahre eine Packung/Tag geraucht wird. Würde die Luftverschmutzung ein solches Risiko darstellen und entsprechend hohe Todeszahlen generieren, so müssten die meisten Raucher nach wenigen Monaten alle versterben, was offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist.


Das ist ein logischer Widerspruch den auch die WHO bis dato nicht auflösen konnte.

NOx und Feinstaub sind durchaus gefährlich. Aber nur, wenn deren Konzentrationen nennenswert sind.
Für eine 1 stündige Exposition an der frischen Luft hat die WHO (anhand bspw. einer Studie mit dem Setting: geschlossener Raum, Ofen an  ) einen Wert von 375-565 μ g/m³ ermittelt, von diesem pauschal (zack und wech damit) einen Betrag abgezogen und ihn auf 200 μ g/m³ festgelegt.
Wohlgemerkt: die Experimente, auf die diese Werte beruhen, wurden an "empfindlichen Personen" (also Kranke, Alte und Co.) vorgenommen (wo bleibt da eigentlich der Nazi-Vergleich? Oder gilt der nur für die Gegenseite?).
Trotz dieser Versuche (und einiger quasi Kopien) war es nicht möglich, einen tatsächlichen Grenzwert für eine Langzeitexposition zu ermitteln.
Aber weil man den schon irgendwie ganz gerne gehabt hätte und man sich durchaus dessen Macht bewusst war (die WHO ist nun nicht unbedingt politisch völlig unbedarft), musste einer her. Es wurde eine Schätzung veranlasst. Ohne belastende Studien, ohne je einen einzigen medizinischen Fall beschrieben zu haben.
Eine Bauchentscheidung.

- Störfaktoren (Confounder), wie bspw. Alkoholkonsum, Bewegungsaktivität, Compliance bei Medikamenten, etc. pp., wurden komplett ausgeklammert.
Das ist (gelinde gesagt) absolut unwissenschaftlich (weniger nett formuliert: Betrug).

- ein Toxizitätsmuster existiert quasi zu jedem Gift. Die Einnahme einer toxischen Konzentration von Arsen bspw. verursacht genau ableitbare Symptome. Es gibt auch einen Wert, der ermittelbar ist, wann durch Arsen induzierte Schäden und Symptome zu erwarten sind.
Auch das Rauchen führt über längere Zeit zu spezifischen Problemen.
Auch NOx in hoher Konzentration besitzt eine ableitbare Symptomatik.
Wird man NOx einer Konzentrationen von lediglich um die 40 μ g/m³ ausgesetzt (völlig von der Logik losgelöst: in geschlossenen Räumen, gar am Arbeitsplatz, gelten zum Teil drastisch erhöhte Grenzwerte [bis zu 950 µg/m³], die überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion stehen. Die Beschäftigten werden nicht etwa durch vorgeschriebene Luftreinigungssysteme in den angeblich noch immer sehr gefährlichen 40 μ g/m³ Bereich überführt, sondern müssen mind 8. Stunden täglich in geschlossenen Räumen in der Überschreitung mehr oder minder körperlich aktiv ausharren. Habt ihr in euren Büros einen Laserdrucker? Viel Freude an der gravierenden Grenzwertüberschreitung. Gibt es keine asthmatischen Bürokaufmänner/-frauen? Warum dürfen Flugzeuge ungehemmt Feinstaub absondern? Leben keine Menschen in Flughafennähe und haben wir so wenig Flugverkehr? "Im Taxischub entspricht eine Sekunde Laufzeit etwa 60 Kilometer Autofahrt von einem Euro-6-Dieselfahrzeug mit Filter. Die ultrafeinen Staubteilchen aus den Jettriebwerken können tief in die Lunge vordringen, wenn wir sie einatmen. Sie sind sogar noch kleiner als die Rußpartikel im Dieselabgas."), soll es für quasi allles an Symptomen verantwortlich sein, die der gealterte (und wenn wir ehrlich sind: nicht immer ideal beahndelte) Körper hergibt.
Herz-/Kreislauferkrankungen, Krebs, Diabetes, Alzheimer, you name it, NOx kann es.
So unglaublich reaktiv und biochemisch aktiv soll es sein.
Man möge meinen, dass es dann bereits in einem Bereich von 375-565 μ g/m³ quasi den menschlichen Körper implodieren lässt, nach einem Kneipenabend mit Skat regelmäßig die Bestattungsunternehmen die Sektkorken knallen ließen. 
Denn:


> „Man kann die Studie vergleichsweise einfach dadurch widerlegen, dass man die NO2-Menge im Zigarettenrauch als Vergleich nimmt“, sagt Dieter Köhler. Die liege bei rund 500 Mikrogramm (also 500 Millionstel) pro Zigarette. „Nimmt man zur Konzentrationsberechnung ein Atemvolumen beim Rauchen einer Zigarette von zehn Litern an, so inhaliert man 50.000 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter Luft. Bei einer Packung am Tag wäre das eine Million Mikrogramm“, rechnet Köhler vor.


Diesel: Woran es Studien ueber die toedlichen Folgen mangelt - WELT

Und das kann jeder von euch gerne nachprüfen. Hat das denn einer von euch mal miterlebt?

Das kann man jetzt den ganzen Tag so weiter machen.

Noch mal: es geht nicht darum, dass man keine grünen Innenstädte möchte oder mit Leben spielen will. Es ist noch immer kein einziges Opfer bekannt, das man auf die NOx-Belastung zurückführen könnte. Feinstaub wird Massiv durch die Landwirtschaft und Industrie erzeugt. Grenzwerte? 
Es ist auch keine "Korinthenkackerei". Es wird einen tatsächlichen Grenzwert durchaus geben. Nur wird dieser nicht bei lediglich 5 μ g/m³ mehr liegen, sondern in einem Bereich, der schon heute mehr als eingehalten wird.

Wenn ihr Veränderungen (weniger Autos, weniger Ölabhängigkeit weniger CO2, wasauchimmer) wollt, dann ruft sie auf dem gangbaren Weg hervor: gewinnt die Herzen der Menschen und liefert ihnen vor allem rational begründbare Pfade, die diese bedingen.
Lasst die Finger von Manipulationen der Wissenschaft, denn sie ist das Rückgrat unserer Zivilisation.
Es ist überhaupt nicht notwendig(!?), über solche unbelegten Grenzwerte zu gehen, wenn doch angeblich die Katastrophe direkt an die Tür klopft.
"Wir werden zukünftig alle CO2 Emittenten massiv (aber gleichmäßig) regulieren. Das ist der aus unserer Sicht einzig gangbare Weg, auf geht es."

Ausgerechnet mit dem Diesel (der wesentlich CO2 effizienter als ein Benziner ist) anzufangen und dann auch noch auf diese Art, ist völlig Banane.

Wer die Problematik noch immer nicht versteht, wird auch durch weitere Erklärungen nicht mehr umgestimmt werden.
Ich habe jetzt wirklich keinen Bock mehr (und auch besseres zu tun).


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Umweltschutz nur, wenn der Staat ihn erzwingt: Die Katalysatordebatte vor 30 Jahren.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Tja, das Spiel wiederholt sich.... aber ichhab generell das Gefühl dass sich 99% der Leute nach wie vor einfach keinerlei Gedanken machen. Heute kam ein Vertreter von nem Werkstattausrüster zu uns in die Firma, um uns den neuen Jahreskalender zu bringen und den neuen gedruckten Katalog... das macht der seit 2 Wochen fährt einfach rum und verteilt Papier  Das Zeugs fliegt bei uns am gleichen Tag in die Rundablage... da staune ich einfach immer wieder für was für Müll da Leute quer durchs Land gondeln.
Gleiches bei der Schwester meiner Frau... die fliegt jetzt schon wieder zum Shopping mal eben nach London. Kostet ja nix, nur 39€  Bei so Sachen bekomm ich echt immer soooo nen Hals


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

@JePe
Äpfel <-> Birnen.
Wir reden hier nicht von massiven Ausstößen von NOx und Co. beim Diesel, sondern von Minimalstbeträgen (die Dosis macht das Gift), die so gering sind, dass ihre Auswirkungen so schwer (bzw. sogar gar nicht) zu verifizieren sind. Man kann weder ein nachweisliches Opfer, exakte Symptome oder sonstwas präsentieren. Nicht mal Bäume bekommen Pickel (und Wälder sind eigentlich immer ein schöner Indikator für Probleme).
NOx @40 μ g/m³ hat nicht mal im Entferntesten die Relevanz von Takakrauch oder fahren ohne Kat.
Die durch Fahrzeuge ausgestoßene Menge liegt in einem Bereich jenseits von...

Ehrlich. Ich gebs auf. Eben weil ich für so was keine Geduld aufbringen kann, bin ich heute in der Wirtschaft.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Poulton schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass es Menschen gibt, denen die strikte Trennung von Privat und Arbeit wichtig ist und/oder für die der Gang zur Arbeit, die Anwesenheit dort und der persönliche Kontakt mit den anderen, ein fester Bestandteil ihres Lebens und ihrer Alltagsstruktur ist. Wenn die den nicht haben, fangen die an die Wände hochzugehen.
> Das es zusätzlich zur weiteren Entsolidarisierung der Arbeitnehmer beitragen und damit die betriebliche Mitbestimmung noch weiter erschweren kann, ist ein weiteres Problem.
> 
> 
> ...



1) Krank - du hast Durchfall für die ersten 3h des Tages, schmeißt dir Medikamente rein, dir geht es gut. Würdest du danach noch im Office erscheinen? Eher nicht, man ist meistens für einen Tag krankgeschrieben. Im Home Office kann man produktiv sein oder zumindest auf dem laufenden bleiben. 

2) Freiberufler, Selbstständiger Berater, nenn das wie du willst. Ich habe Ziele, ich habe keine Arbeitszeit. Ich habe eine Vergütung mit einem garantierten Minimum was ordentlich ist und noch ein massives Bonussystem drauf. Wenn ich also schlecht arbeite, fällt mein Bonus klein aus. Ich repräsentiere keine Arbeitnehmer, ich repräsentiere damit alle selbstständigen die alleine oder in kleinen Teams von 1-5 Leuten arbeiten. Steuerberater, Anwälte wasweißich, die sind alle so unterwegs. Nur das ich im Vergleich zu denen nicht mal ein getrenntes Büro brauche (aber haben kann wenn ich mir das Gefühl geben will, auf Arbeit zu gehen und die Ablenkungen daheim zu lassen). 

3) Persönlichen Kontakt - ja, ich treffe die Leute auf Events, ich kann jederzeit ins Office - einfach hinfliegen, die haben Unterkunft und alles weitere, brauche nicht mal ein Visum obwohl das außerhalb der EU ist. Wäre mal ein Plan bei dem verkackten Wetter. Ich quatsche mit denen auch. Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ich sehe das als Vorteil. Unter Kollegen gibt es auch oft Missgunst, Streit oder Mobbing. Selbst eine stumpfe negative Stimmung drückt die Produktivität ins bodenlose auf Arbeit, das kann ich im Home Office vermeiden (das meiste davon jedenfalls).

4) Schutz von Arbeitnehmern? Wat? Waaaaaaaaaat?! Freiberufler mit weit unter 40h in der Woche. Da kann ich auch mal mit Kopfschmerzen meine Emails beantworten und danach 3 Tage am See chillen wenn ich will, nur die Ziele müssen stimmen. Ich gehe zum Arzt wenn ich medizinische Hilfe brauche, nicht wenn ich mich krankschreiben lassen muss weil die Kopfschmerzen nicht weggehen usw. 

und 5) strikte Trennung von Arbeit und Privatleben habe ich auch. Aber natürlich nicht in dem Maße wie ein Arbeiter im Werk - der hat seine feste Arbeitszeit, seinen festen Urlaub und kann dem Chef sagen das der sich gefälligst nicht zu melden hat. Andere Leute haben Bereitschaftsdienst usw. und können ihre Freizeit nicht so gestalten wie die lustig sind. Alle Selbstständige nehmen ihre Arbeit irgendwo mit nach Hause, oft genug ist ihr Haus ein halber Arbeitsplatz selbst wenn sie ein Büro haben. Meinen Anwalt kann ich auch am Sonntag anrufen wenn es bei mir klemmen sollte und der geht nicht die Wände hoch - das ist sein Job, das gehört dazu.
Ich betreue Kunden auf der ganzen Welt, es gibt keine geregelten Arbeitszeiten, die Leute arbeiten 7 Tage die Woche und an Feiertagen auch. Ich habe aber weit mehr Freizeit als der normale Bürosklave  Das muss man mögen, wenn nicht - falscher Job, sorry, such dir was, was passt. 
Und Solidarisierung der Arbeitnehmer betrifft mich weiterhin nicht, obwohl ich der Firma wo ich hauptsächlich zu tun habe sehr nahe stehe. Betriebliche Mitbestimmung habe ich in einer anderen Form - die Kunden bringen Geld, ich bringe zufriedene Kunden, alles was dafür nötig ist, wird entwickelt, angeschafft oder herangekarrt, da es sonst die Gewinne schmälert weil Kunden wegrennen. 

Home Office macht angesichts der aktuellen Medienlandschaft und Arbeitskultur (gerade in den kreativen Bereichen) absolut Sinn. Allein die Tatsache das ich nicht irgendwo im Stau stehe sondern die Zeit produktiv nutzen kann oder einfach mal ne Stunde länger schlafen und trotzdem meine Ziele erreichen, ist unbezahlbar. 
Jedes mal wenn ich sehe wie die Leute bei Regen auf die Bahn warten und ich in Hausschuhen meine Emails lese, denke ich mir - machste richtig, passt. Und nebenbei verdient man im Home Office auch ordentlich, ich kenne keinen der im Home Office arbeitet und sich über den Lohn beklagt, alle die ich kenne sind in der Mittelschicht oder höher was deren Einkommen angeht.  Aber wie ich sagte, das wird sich hier nicht durchsetzen, nicht in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren. Weder vom Gehalt her noch vom Verbreitungsgrad. Firmen drücken sich davor, viel zu zahlen (oder machen das nur auf der Führungsebene) und die Arbeitnehmer sind viel zu faul sich dafür einzusetzen damit sie weniger arbeiten müssen bei gleicher Produktivität und nebenbei noch die verstopften Innenstädte vermeiden und nicht pendeln müssen...


----------



## geisi2 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



> Du siehst das schon wieder zu Schwarz/Weiß Poulton.


Einfache Geister brauchen einfache Lösungen. 
Selbst mal als Freiberufler gearbeitet? Selbst ne Firma geführt? Selbst schon AN beschäftigt? Selbst mal im HO gearbeitet?
Wenn ja wundert mich der Beitrag von Poulton schon wieder extrem.

Klassiker...dümmliche Unterstellung die 1000te


> Ach daher weht der Wind. Abbau von Schutzrechten von Arbeitnehmern. Krank und Zuhause? Da soll er von dort aus arbeiten. Krankschreibungen sind Hippiekram


----------



## geisi2 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @JePe
> Äpfel <-> Birnen.
> Wir reden hier nicht von massiven Ausstößen von NOx und Co. beim Diesel, sondern von Minimalstbeträgen (die Dosis macht das Gift), die so gering sind, dass ihre Auswirkungen so schwer (bzw. sogar gar nicht) zu verifizieren sind. Man kann weder ein nachweisliches Opfer, exakte Symptome oder sonstwas präsentieren. Nicht mal Bäume bekommen Pickel (und Wälder sind eigentlich immer ein schöner Indikator für Probleme).
> NOx @40 μ g/m³ hat nicht mal im Entferntesten die Relevanz von Takakrauch oder fahren ohne Kat.
> ...



Faktisch haben wir in den Wäldern eher ein Schädlingsproblem, Leider ziemlich massiv. 
Ich musste letztes Jahr keinen einzigen Baum wg Belastung durch NOx und Co. fällen. Nicht mal im Stadtbereich sind mir Fälle dazu bekannt.
Aber das interessiert doch hier niemanden^^


----------



## JePe (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Positionspapier Atmen: Luftschadstoffe und Gesundheit der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pneumologie und Beatmungsmedizin e. V.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

*Gasherde und Abgasbelastung der Atemluft*

Jetzt hörte ich in den letzten Wochen immmer wieder das "Argument", dass Gasherde in Wohnungen viel schlimmer als Dieselmotoren seien sollen und wunderte mich, an welcher Stelle im Verbrennungsmechanismus von Erdgas Feinstaub entstehen soll. Ich finde aber nichts außer diesem recht gut recherchiertem Beitrag in  der TAZ. Ja, gut, NOx entsteht alleine aus dem chemischen Gleichgewicht von N2 + O2 <-> NOx. Je höher die Temperatur, umso mehr NOx entsteht. Das sind einfache Gleichgewichtsreaktionen, ebenso reagiert das NOx schnell wieder zurück, naja, innerhalb weniger Stunden bei Raumtemperatur. Aber Feinstaub entsteht weniger durch den Gasherd, als durch die Lebensmittel in der Pfanne, das entsteht an anderen Öfen genauso [Seite 514 unten im pdf Dokument]. Zu den angeblich dramatischen NOx Werten findet sich diese Literaturstelle:

_"... Doch  woher kommt die alarmierende Zahl? Auf diese Frage liefert Koch eine  Tabelle und eine Kurve, die aus einer Publikation schottischer  Wissenschaftler aus dem Jahr 2001 stammen (hier als pdf). Darin ist tatsächlich an einer Stelle ein Wert von rund 4.000 Mikrogramm NO[SUB]2[/SUB]  pro Kubikmeter zu finden. Er wurde erreicht, nachdem alle vier Flammen  eines Gasherds in einem Raum ohne Fenster und Abluft zwei Stunden lang  auf höchster Stufe gebrannt hatten. Und zwar nicht als Mittelwert,  sondern als kurzzeitiger Maximalwert. Und nicht irgendwo im Raum,  sondern direkt vor dem Herd.

Mit der Realität in einer Küche, so schreiben die Autoren der Studie selbst, haben diese Messungen nichts zu tun...."_
Quelle Kochen mit Gas: Dreckiger als Diesel? - taz.de

_"... Tatsächlich gibt es eine Untersuchung dazu, wie sich der Mittelwert der NO[SUB]2[/SUB]-Konzentration  verändert, wenn in einer Wohnung regelmäßig mit Gas gekocht wird: Er  steigt demnach lediglich um 5 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter. Lüften ist beim  Kochen also durchaus sinnvoll. Doch als Argument gegen  Diesel-Grenzwerte eignet sich der Gasherd nicht."
_Quelle des Messwertes: Personal exposure to nitrogen dioxide in Switzerland - ScienceDirect

Für rechte Blogs und andere Wahrheitsverschwurbler reicht das natürlich, um unseriös Stimmung zu machen. Wie üblich. Für Berufsköche ist das durchaus eine ernstzunehmende Gefahrenquelle, je nachdem was gebraten wird, für den Gasherd in der heimatlichen Küche ist das alles völlig egal. Es werden in unseriöser Weise Jahresdurchschnittswerte an Straßen mit Maximalkonzentrationen 1m über der Flamme verglichen. Man könnte auch direkt im Auspuff des Autos messen und damit vergleichen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Faktisch haben wir in den Wäldern eher ein Schädlingsproblem, Leider ziemlich massiv.
> Ich musste letztes Jahr keinen einzigen Baum wg Belastung durch NOx und  Co. fällen. Nicht mal im Stadtbereich sind mir Fälle dazu bekannt.
> Aber das interessiert doch hier niemanden^^


Lies Dir mal diese Links durch, wenn Dich das Thema interessiert. In unserem Wald in der Gegend um Göttingen waren die Schäden trotz sehr kalkhaltiger Böden merklich. Vordergründig sind es Schädlinge, schaut man tiefer, sind die Ursachen komplexer, weil die Widerstandskraft der gestressten Bäume sinkt und der Klimawandel mit längeren Vegetationsperioden bestimmte Schädliche bevorzugt, andere durch die heute eher nass-milde Winter Probleme bekommen. Knackige kalte und trockene Winter sind für überwinternde Schädlinge weniger ein Problem.


*Thema Klimawandel und Schädlinge im Wald*
Forstschaedlinge im Klimawandel | waldwissen.net
https://www.lwf.bayern.de/mam/cms04...rstschädlinge_profitieren_vom_klimawandel.pdf
...

Schadstoffe und Schädlingsbefall:
http://www.lwf.bayern.de/mam/cms04/waldschutz/dateien/lwf-wissen-66-weisstanne.pdf
http://www.issw.ch/dienstleistungen/publikationen/pdf/9469.pdf
...

Nur so auf die Schnelle. Ich habe mich, um die Schäden bei uns einschätzen zu können, früher damit auseinander gesetzt. Da der Wald an meinen Bruder geht, bin ich heute nicht mehr so interessiert, nur noch aus reiner wissenschaftlicher Neugier


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Schwupp hat es Leipzig getroffen:

Leipzig reisst Schadstoff-Grenzwert. Sind falsche Messstellen schuld?

Und wie dieser Artikel richtig hinterfragt: Stehen die Messtellen am richtigen Standort? Antwort Nein!
Damit sind die Messzahlen zwar nicht nach den EU-Vorgaben korrekt ermittelt, aber trotzdem gültig --> wie auch in vielen anderen Städten auch.

Beispiel aus dem Artikel: Hallisches Tor, die Messtationen soll 25 Meter von der Kreuzung entfernt stehen......es sind in dem Fall aber nur 3,3 Meter.
Davon abgesehen, gibt es auch eine eine Vorgabe in welchem Abstand zum Fahrbahnrand die Stationen stehen dürfen --> bis zu 10 Meter.....man kann davon ausgehen, dass bis auf Deutschland alle anderen EU-Länder von den 10 Metern gebrauch machen.....aber wir Deutschen sind ja super genau, also basteln wir die Dinger 3 Meter neben die Straße und "wundern" uns dann warum nur bei uns die Werte so hoch sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Schwupp hat es Leipzig getroffen:


Gut, denke ich an Leipzig 1975 zurück, als ich im Winter das erste mal in der Stadt war und gelbe Luftschwaden das Atmen schwer machten, weil Braunkohle verheizt wurden und Zweitakter Menschen und Waren transportieren, dann kann man über die heutigen Werte nur belustigt lachen. Wie sagte schon Horst Hacker, Straßenbauarbeiter: _"Natürlich rauche ich, meine Maschine raucht ja auch"_ Horst Hacker

Wir sollten einfach akzeptieren, dass weniger NOx und weniger Feinstaub die Lebenserwartung erhöht. Beide Stoffe erzeugen Entzündungsherde im Körper und beides kann man minimieren. Ob die verdammte Station jetzt 3,3m oder 10m oder 25m von der Straße entfernt ist, macht auf Durchschnittswerte keinen wirklich großen Einfluss. Seit doch alle dankbar, dass heute  überhaupt ein bisschen in Richtung Schutz unserer Gesundheit gewirkt wird. Ich möchte in keiner smogverseuchten chinesischen Stadt wohnen, in denen die Luft wie bei uns in den sechziger Jahren ist.

Es gibt saubere Autos, seit Jahren. Das interessiert nur niemanden, weil jeder für sich meint, ein Recht darauf zu haben, anderen Menschen die Abgase in die Atmosphäre zu jagen. Es werden immer noch Dieselfahrzeuge verkauft, ebenso Benzindirekteinspritzer, deren Feinstaubwerte auch unerträglich hoch sind, dabei gibt es z.B. mit Toyota Hybridfahrzeugen und Atkinson-Brennverfahren ziemlich saubere Autos. Sollte das Atkinson Verfahren nicht bekannt sein, kann ich gerne die Vorteile erklären. Es ist ziemlich einfach und ziemlich genial.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und niemand spricht über den Reifenabrieb, der vom Regen in die Flüsse und ins Grundwasser gespült wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und niemand spricht über den Reifenabrieb, der vom Regen in die Flüsse und ins Grundwasser gespült wird.


Und niemand spricht über die vergewaltigten Frauen! (immer ein gutes Derailing) 

Doch, natürlich wird über Reifenabrieb an geeigneter Stelle geredet, ob das nun aber mehr oder weniger ist, ändert nichts an der städtischen Luft. Auch kupplungsabrieb und Bremsstaub sind böse Dinge, redet auch niemand drüber, Und ja, wenn Autos leichter werden und langsamer fahren, sinken neben den Abgasen auch der Reifenabrieb dramatisch. Auch Elektrofahrzeuge sind von der Fahrwerksgeometrie rollwiderstandsoptimiert und haben damit merklich weniger Reifenabrieb als andere auf Spochtlichkeit ausgelegte Kinematiken, nur damit man auf der Nordschleife fünf Sekunden gewinnt.

Es geht nur um die Politik. Sie ist seit Jahren in der Pflicht, geeignete Massnahmen zu definieren. Welche sie nehmen, ist Sache des Gesetzgebers, nicht der Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und niemand spricht über den Reifenabrieb, der vom Regen in die Flüsse und ins Grundwasser gespült wird.



Feinstaub: Die Motoren sind nicht das Problem | ZEIT ONLINE


> Für die inzwischen bundesweit bekannte Messstelle am Stuttgarter Neckartor, wo seit Jahren die höchsten Staubkonzentrationen gemessen werden, bedeutet das laut der neuesten LUBW-Tagesmittelwerte: *Pro Kubikmeter Luft stammen lediglich 1,9 Mikrogramm Feinstaub aus den Auspuffrohren der vorbeifahrenden Autos. 11,9 Mikrogramm werden hingegen durch Abrieb und Aufwirbelungen verursacht.*
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: *Selbst wenn nur abgasfreie Elektroautos durch die Stadt führen, änderte sich kaum etwas an der Feinstaubbelastung der Atemluft.* "Den Abrieb von Bremsen, Reifen und die Wiederaufwirbelung gibt es beim E-Auto genauso wie bei Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor", erklärte Dekra-Fachmann Clemens Klinke kürzlich das Phänomen und resümierte: "Gegen den Feinstaub bringt das Elektroauto nicht allzu viel."


Es ist ein einziger Zirkus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist ein einziger Zirkus.


Nein, es ist Politik. Und ist es nicht schön, dass langsam alle aufwachen und nach Lösungen suchen, obwohl dafür schon Jahre Zeit waren? Man muss sie nur einmal antriggern, von Tempolimit und Fahrverboten reden, und der Hühnerhaufen bewegt sich. Tolle Sache, und am Ende wird es Lösungspakete geben, die die Luftbelastung merklich senken. 

Denn, Hand aufs Herz, wenn interessiert Umweltschutz wirklich? Übrigens, Autos, die nicht fahren, wirbeln auch nichts auf, und erzeugen keinen Reifenabrieb oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ja, wenn Autos leichter werden und langsamer fahren, sinken neben den Abgasen auch der Reifenabrieb dramatisch.



Blöd nur wenn paralell das zunehmende Gewicht durch immer dicker werden Menschen in der Gesellschaft die Gewichtseinsaprungen am Auto gleich wieder (teilweise) zunichte machen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Leichter und BEV passen jetzt nicht ganz zusammen @iU. Aber du könntest darauf eingehen, dass man mit Elektroautos weniger normal bremsen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Blöd nur wenn paralell das zunehmende Gewicht durch immer dicker werden Menschen in der Gesellschaft die Gewichtseinsaprungen am Auto gleich wieder (teilweise) zunichte machen.



Ich binde mir immer Heliumballons um den Bauch, wenn ich im Auto sitze.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich binde mir immer Heliumballons um den Bauch, wenn ich im Auto sitze.



Hast schon Patentamt  angemeldet?


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Dann fragt euch lieber nicht was die "grüne" Eisenbahn so an Dreck entwickelt, abgesehen von den Massen an Chemie die da versprüht wird damit nix wächst... so ein Kleingarten neben ner Eisenbahnlinie muss herrlich sein, vor allem das Zeugs das dort wächst


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

"Man kann ja nichts mehr essen...!" platzte es zornerfüllt aus ihm heraus.

Später am Abend...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Dann fragt euch lieber nicht was die "grüne" Eisenbahn so an Dreck entwickelt, abgesehen von den Massen an Chemie die da versprüht wird damit nix wächst... so ein Kleingarten neben ner Eisenbahnlinie muss herrlich sein, vor allem das Zeugs das dort wächst [emoji317]


Das jemand der wenig Ahnung hat von Chemtrails redet, aber dass die Züge von denen viele (die meisten?) per Oberleitung fahren Massen an Chemie versprühen ist ne echt schräge Behauptung.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Na, mein Scherzchen sollte nicht die Tatsache überdecken (den bring ich immer bei solchen Gelegenheiten und ist V. Pispers Schuld), dass die Bahn natürlich ellenlange "Chemtrails" versprüht. Das Schienenbett liebt (und braucht) solche Späße.



> Wenn Felix Gerhardt über Glyphosat spricht, dann denkt er in ganz großen Dimensionen. Drei Tankwaggons braucht er allein, um das Wasser zum Verdünnen des Wirkstoffs im Einsatz zu transportieren. Denn Gerhardt beackert nicht irgendein Feld, sondern das gesamte Schienennetz der Deutschen Bahn, 33.500 Kilometer. „Glyphosat ist für uns der entscheidende Wirkstoff, um die Sicherheit im Schienenverkehr zu garantieren“, sagt Gerhardt.
> 
> Die Bahn verbraucht dafür 75 Tonnen Glyphosat im Jahr, das entspricht 0,4 Prozent der gesamten Menge in Deutschland und macht den Konzern zum größten Einzelverbraucher. Sie braucht den Wirkstoff in erster Linie um das „Schotterbett“ vor „Verkrautung“ zu schützen, wie es in bildhafter Bürokratensprache heißt. Konkret bedeutet das: Wenn sich Pflanzen mit ihren Wurzeln im Schotter breitmachen, geben sie diesem eine zusätzliche Festigkeit, die die Gleise daran hindert, sich zu bewegen – genau dafür aber ist das Schotterbett da.


https://www.handelsblatt.com/techni...ml?ticket=ST-1871842-1w7QST4hHtiLf3IFM0gc-ap5


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Danke, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, da der Post schon so provokant klang.


----------



## JePe (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Er saeuft und saeuft und saeuft: Porsche erstattet Selbstanzeige wegen ueberhoehter Verbrauchs- und Schadtstoffwerte.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, da der Post schon so provokant klang.



Schon ok  Ich weiss was Kondensstreifen sind und finde nix schlimmes dran  An der gewaltigen Verteilung von Glyphosat hingegen finde ich wenig positives...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Schon ok  Ich weiss was Kondensstreifen sind und finde nix schlimmes dran...


Naja, auf Grund der massiven Proteste wurde das Programm auch offiziell wieder eingestellt. Wer's  glaubt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxciGhz7l5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Schon ok  Ich weiss was Kondensstreifen sind und finde nix schlimmes dran  An der gewaltigen Verteilung von Glyphosat hingegen finde ich wenig positives...


Zufällig eine Alternative dazu parat?


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nur politisch nicht korrekte.. aber es hat doch bei euch so viele Flüchtlinge, Plastiksäcke und Handschuhe....  

Wobei es zu dem Glyphosat ja durchaus Alternativen gibt, die aber zufällig alle teurer sind oder komplizierter in der Anwendung. Und dann könnte man ja nicht mehr so viel kassieren....


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Jetzt mal vernünftige Vorschläge auf den Tisch...


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt mal vernünftige Vorschläge auf den Tisch...


Eine grundsätzlich nachhaltigere Landwirtschaft.

Die Bauern müssen immer mehr und immer billiger produzieren, die Folge sind immer größere Anbauflächen, die günstig wirtschaftlich gehalten werden müssen. Wofür? Damit der Hauptteil hiesige Supermärkte und Discounter im Laden verramschen dürfen und der Rest nach Afrika geschippert werden darf?
Nicht nur der Flächenfraß ist enorm, auch das Artensterben ist inzwischen jenseits von Gut und Böse - es heißt ja immer, wenn man den Fluss trockenlegen will, darf man nicht die Frösche fragen. Tja. Und wenn du Glyphosat versprühst, darfst du nicht die Bienen fragen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wenn du mir jetzt verrätst wie nachhaltige Landwirtschaft dabei hilft die Gleise der Bahn Unkrautfrei zu halten wäre ich dir echt dankbar. Das einzige was mir dqzu einfällt ist, dass du die Hälfte überlesen hast


----------



## Poulton (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt mal vernünftige Vorschläge auf den Tisch...


Mechanisch mittels Gleisschotterbettungsreinigungsmaschine. Nur ist das mit höheren Kosten und temporären Streckensperrungen verbunden.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Da ich in ellenlangen und thematisch ausufernden Threads wie diesem nur recht fragmentiert lese, bin ich jetzt nicht permanent über alles im Bilde, was gerade das spezifisch diskutierte Thema ist, sorry.

Aber auch hier gäbe es Alternativen, man müsste die Gleisbetten halt öfter reinigen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und wenn der Zug öfter Verspätung hat fahren die Leute doch weiter mit dem Auto oder man findet genug Leute die das Nachts machen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

...oder Feiertags, wenn weniger auf den Strecken los ist.


----------



## Poulton (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wenn der Zug öfter Verspätung hat fahren die Leute doch weiter mit dem Auto oder man findet genug Leute die das Nachts machen.


Sachgeschichte: Gleisschotterwaschanlage | Video zu Die Sendung mit der Maus | Das Erste Mediathek


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Schreib doch einfach wie schnell das Ding ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Echt jetzt. Jedes einzelne Mal, wenn man mit dir eine Diskussion anfängt, schlägt man sich damit herum, die Basics stundenlang immer und immer wieder zu wiederholen



Retoure. Man sollte meinen, dass du irgendwann die Grundlagen von Diskussionskultur verinnerlichst. Und sei es nur um die Forenregeln einzuhalten.



> Von SPON zur TAZ. Die nächste Eskalationsstufe ist dann die KAZ? Wie oft denn nun eigentlich noch? Kannst oder willst du die Problematik einfach nicht verstehen?



q.e.d.



> Das Problem der Bezugsstudien ist so fundamental, dass jeder, der einen Kurs wie "Methoden der Statistik I" erfolgreich besucht hat, qualifiziert ist, das Kartenhaus einstürzen zu lassen.



Es geht hier aber darum, ein neue Kartenhaus aufzubauen. Wie ich schon erwähnt habe: Man darf alles anzweifeln. Aber aus begründeten Zweifeln als solche folgt nur bei möglichen Risiken für Leib und Leben ein Handlungsbedarf (und das wäre in diesem Fall in Richtung strenger Grenzwerte), ansonsten nur der Bedarf nach mehr Forschung. Wer darüber hinaus eine Lockerung von Grenzwerten fordert, argumentiert ohne jede Datengrundlage für weniger Schutz in einer unklaren Situation. Das ist schlicht verantwortungslos.



> Wenn dir das nicht reicht,...



Danke für das Zitat respektive den Link. Die, wie ich mit Nachdruck festhalten möchte, entgegen deiner Aussage beide bislang nicht in diesem Thread waren. Da gab es nur deine Behauptungen und behaupten kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.



> Frei nach dem Motto:
> 
> "Naaaa Jungs?! Wat meinter denn? 50? 100? 1000?"



Die WHO hat auf Basis medizinisch gefestigte Daten einen 1-h-Kurzzeitgrenzwert bei 200 µg/m³ festgelegt. Möchtest du diesen wissenschaftlich angreifen? Wenn nicht (und dafür fehlen definitiv ein paar Daten) sind deine "100? 1000?" wohl blanke Polemik, denn niemand setzt 24/7/52-Belastungen bei 50% dessen an, was nach 60 Minuten schon als unsicher gilt. Genaugenommen sind die gewählten 20% schon recht hoch gewählt, wenn keine zusätzlichen Informationen zu den Reparaturmechanismen des Körpers ("vollständige Kompensation aller Wirkungen binnen 5 h") vorlagen. Zum Vergleich: Wenn man Wiki trauen kann, erachtet die (österreichische) Feuerwehr 15 mSv ionisierende Strahlung während eines Einsatzes von ein paar Stunden als akzeptabel. Die langfristige im Jahresmittel akzeptable Belastung liegt aber nur bei 0,06 mSv pro Tag, also 0,5% statt 20%.



> Ist er das? War es nie. Dieser Thread dient(e) zu... lies doch zumindest mal die Überschrift der Threads, in denen du postest...



Mea culpa. Ich dachte tatsächlich, es ginge bei den initial erwähnten Nachrüstungen vor allem um die Partikelfilter.
Der wichtigere Teil des Themas ist der Staub dennoch.




> Wenn die Lesebrille mal wieder nicht auffindbar war, hättest dir zumindest den von Don-71 geposteten ZDF-Beitrag ansehen können.



Ob und wie weit ich meine Lebenszeit auf Videos verschwende, die gewisse Zeitgenossen ohne nähere Angaben als sehenswert erachten, bleibt wohl mir überlassen. Wer wichtige Argumente hat, hat die hier zu posten.



> Er teilt seine Beobachtungen mit. Das ist sein gutes Recht.



Du solltest genauer darauf achten, mit welchen fragwürdigen Aussagen du hier aufgetreten bist. Es ging nicht darum, ob er ein Recht hat Beobachtungen mitzuteilen (hat er. Ob die Form angemessen ist müssen die Entscheiden, an die sein Massenrundschreiben ging.), sondern darum, dass er sich anmaßt, über seine Beurteilung alter Studien hinaus Empfehlungen für neue Regelungen (lockern) zu geben, projeziert was sonst passiert (Aufstände auf der Straße) und überdies Unterstellungen zur Arbeitsweise weltweit aller Mitglieder eines ganzen Forschungsbereiches äußert. Das macht er, egal wie oft du es stumpf leugnest oder auf entsprechende Argumentationen mit Ausflüchten reagierst.



> Nicht mal die Öko-Warrior von SPON wagen es.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> Und so definiert sich dann eine Papierkorbstudie.



Hast du die Studien im Original gelesen oder beziehst du dein Wissen von SPON? (Dann lieber noch Taz...)
Ich habe mir mal probehalber ein paar angeguckt. Und siehe da: Nüscht. Selbst die ach-so-schlimme-Ausgangsstudie spricht nur von einer Assoziierung und "Hinweis auf". Sie erhebt nicht den Anspruch, eine Kausalität gefunden zu haben.

Papierkorbstudie? Nö. Papierkorbberichterstattung über stinknormale Medizinerstudien. Die sind aus Sicht von Natur- oder Ingenieurswissenschaftlern in ihrer Belastbarkeit oft wenig zufriedenstellend weil nicht experimentell, aber das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem und es heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie falsch sind. Mehrheitlich fahren wir wohl ziemlich gut mit den aus ihnen gezogenen Schlüssen, wie die Fortschritte bei Heilung und Gesundhaltung von Menschen in den letzten Jahrzehnten nahelegen.



> Ich weiß



Du glaubst vieles zu wissen. Und du scheinst nicht zu wissen, wo der Unterschied zwischen beidem liegt.



> Es ist faktisch unmöglich, in jedem für das eigene Fachgebiet relevanten Bereich alle Studien zu kenne und aktiv zu begleiten. Man hat vielleicht 2-3 Themengebiete, bei denen man die Veröffentlichungen konstant im Blick behalten kann. Es ist faktisch auch für einen "Experten" (wie auch immer man einen solchen definiert) nicht möglich, auf jede Veröffentlichung zu reagieren und in die Detailprüfung zu gehen.



Wie er sein Fachgebiet definiert, bleibt ihm überlassen. Aber im Rest der Wissenschaft geht man davon aus, dass ein "Experte" auf seinem Gebiet (Köhler über sich selbst) eine "Schlüsselstudie" (Köhler über die, die er als voreingenommene, unwissenschaftliche Manipulatoren brandmarkt) nicht zwei Jahrzehnte lang verpennt. Ich bin kein Mediziner und kann nicht beurteilen, wie dicht die Paperschwemme in einzelnen Bereichen ist. Aber wenn ein 3750 mal direkt zitiertes Paper, dass als Grundlage für 1,5 Jahrzehnte weitere Forschung in diesem Bereich diente, komplett an einem vorbei geht, dann würde ich sagen man hat einen anderen Tätigkeitsschwerpunkt und sollte sich nicht als Experte für diesen anderen Bereich titulieren.



> Eigentlich ist seine Kritik auch kein "Diskussionsbeitrag".
> Nur inhaltliche Kritik bedingt die Diskussion. Der Nachweis methodischer Fehler schrottet die Studie.



Es ist aber kein Nachweis methodischer Fehler. Es ist eine bunte Mischung aus Kritik an einem politischen Prozess (der keinen Anspruch auf Wissenschaftlichkeit erheben kann, aber auch keine Zeit hat, auf diese zu warten) und Vorwürfen gegenüber Forschern, deren Methoden er verzerrt darstellt und deren Erkenntnisse er als fehlerhaft und voreingenommen bezeichnet. Was, wie oben schon erklärt, selbst dann nicht gerechtfertigt wäre, wenn die von ihm postulierten Fehler in dem Maße vorliegen, wie er behauptet. Selbst dann wären die Ergebnisse nur fragwürdig und Abweichungen der Realität in beide Richtungen denkbar, aber nicht einmal diesem Anspruch wird sein Pamphlet gerecht.



> Weil er nur der Bote ist und diesem naturgemäß viel Misstrauen entgegenschlägt.



Und das zu Recht. Seine Beiträge weisen all die Merkmale auf, die er anderen vorwirft: Schlussfolgerungen werden unzureichend belegt. Fakten postuliert, für die keine Nachweise erbracht werden. Legitimation wird sich selbst gegeben, offensichtlich persönliche Interessen geleugnet. Das heißt bei ihm ebensowenig, dass er Unrecht haben muss, wie es das bei anderen bedeuten würde, wenn seine Darlegungen richtig wären. Aber bis auf weiteres ist er nur jemand der von sehr hoher, selbst gegebener Warte herab motzt.



> Ergo muss ein unabhängiger Dritter die Aufgabe der Endgültigen Bewertung übernehmen. Ist ja nun auch nicht so, als hätte noch niemand auf der Welt ein Gutachten bei Dritten in Auftrag gegeben. Dieses Konzept sollte einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad genießen.



Es ist nur ungewöhnlich, dass vor so einer Forderung zu einem Rundumschlag ausholt und allen in der einschlägigen internationalen Wissenschaftsgemeinschaft aktiven vorwirft, sie wären voreingenommen und unwissenschaftlich. Wenn man nach Köhler geht, gibt es ja niemanden "unabhängigen".



> Auch muss jemand, der Fehler aufdeckt, nicht gleichzeitig auch noch irgendein anderes Gegenmodell oder eigene Gegenstudien präsentieren.
> Wenn Fehler erst dann benannt werden dürften, wenn man eine eigene Lösung präsentieren kann, bestünde das in der Anwendung befindliche Wissen zu ~80% aus unkorrigierten Falschaussagen.



Das stimmt. Aber wenn jemand konkrete Änderungen als Reaktion auf seine Fehlermeldung fordert, dann sollte er dafür (Gegen)Studien präsentieren, die denn die richtige Richtung für die Korrektur belegen. Und zwar sorgfältiger, als es die kritisierten Studien getan haben. Köhler macht aber nur a): Er sagt, alle anderen haben Unrecht. Und b) "die Fahrverbote müssen" weg postuliert er dann einfach. Selbst wenn man seine Kritik teilt steht also das Bauchgefühl von hunderten Experten auf diesem Gebiet gegen das Bauchgefühl von einem, der Jahrzehnte später mal einen Blick drauf geworfen hat.
Wenn man mangels harter Erkenntnisse auf Basis von Bauchgefühlen eine politische Entscheidung treffen muss, welche der beiden Gruppen ist dann deiner Meinung nach das kleinere Übel?



> Zumal sie Opfern dieser Stoffe im Arbeitsalltag nie begegnen (ja nicht mal begenen können), da sie nur in statistischen Hochrechnungen aufgrund falscher Studienableitungen existieren.



Für jemanden, der allenthalben anderen Leuten vorwirft, 0 Ahnung von wissenschaftlichem Arbeiten zu haben, ist es erbärmlich wie oft du Faktenbehauptungen zu deiner eigenen Aussage nach unklaren Sachverhalten aufstellst 



> Du kannst die Aussagen gerne einfach gegenchecken? Herrgott, man bietet sogar an, auf Nachfrage die einzelnen Punkte mit Literatur zu belegen. Diese Option scheinen auch einige Verlage genutzt zu haben. Anschrift und Email-Adresse wurden extra mit der Stellungnahme veröffentlicht.
> Auch im Paper Köhlers wird am Ende ein Literaturverzeichnis geführt.
> Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Archiv "Feinstaub und Stickstoffdioxid (NO<sub>2</sub>): Eine kritische Bewertung der aktuellen Risikodiskussion" (21.09.2018)



Ich habe, wie von mir ausdrücklich geschrieben (bei wem wolltest du "Textverständniss" nochmal kritisieren?), in Köhlers Literaturliste reingeschaut. Und in die Unterschriftenliste. Und was ich da vorgefunden habe, eignet sich eben nicht um die Position, die du hier vertrittst, zu untermauern. Die unterschriebenen Ärzte können keine Expertise zur Diskussion vorweisen. Die kritisierten epidemologischen Studien täuschen keine Kausalitäten vor. Die UNO-Studie erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Wissenschaftlichkeit, sondern nur darauf Erkenntnisse der Wissenschaft bestmöglich auszuwerten, um Entscheidungsträgern überhaupt eine Entscheidungsgrundlage für nun einmal anstehende Entscheidungen liefern zu können. Und andere wissenschaftliche Studien, die in eine andere Richtung weisen, legen selbst Kritiker wie du auf Nachfrage nicht vor. Weil es sie scheinbar nicht gibt. Warum wohl?



> Ich habe leider keinen Zugang zu den einschlägigen medizinischen Journals und Registern.



100% der Quellenlinien, die ich im Rahmen dieser Debatte überprüft habe, sind frei zugänglich. Du hast einen Internetzugang? Wenn ja, dann hast du Zugang zu medizinischen Journals.
(Wenn "Nein" erwarte ich keine weiteren Ausfälle von dir )



> Es ist schwerlich nachzuvollziehen, ob du mich versehentlich Missverstehst oder einfach nur Missverstehen möchtest.
> Natürlich hatte ich nicht den NOx-Grenzwert mit dem Grenzwerten für Diesel gleichsetzen wollen.
> Dass Diesel, die im Alltag mehr als vorgeschrieben emittieren, zwangsläufig auch zu den Überschreitungen der letztendlich willkürlich festgelegten NOx-Grenzwerte beitragen, ist selbsterklärend.



Das ist nicht nur nicht selbsterklärend, das ist sogar grundlegend falsch. Und da braucht man auch keinen Ex-Auto-Ingenieur um das zu verstehen. Zielwerte für Emissionen pro gefahren Kilometer haben sehr wenig mit Grenzwerten für die Belastung in einem Gebiet zu tun. Zwischen beiden stehen Luftaustausch, Zersetzung und vor allem Verkehrsdichte und andere Emitenten. Du kannst auch mit einem offenen Tanklaste (ehemals voller) Lachgas durch Husum fahren, trotzdem werden die NO2-Grenzwerte nicht überschritten werden. Umgekehrt werden selbst die vorschriftsmäßigsten 6d-Temp-Diesel (und -Benziner!) binnen kürzester Zeit die Grenzwerte in größtenteils geschlossenen Räumen reißen. Und diverse Industrieprozesse können das gleiche Ziel ganz ohne ein einziges Auto erreichen.



> Ich gebe aber zu, insgesamt habe ich (man beachte die Uhrzeit des Beitrags) an dieser Stelle unsauber formuliert. Passiert den Besten.



Kein Problem. Aber in Bezug auf Köhler liegst du auch in Neuformulierung daneben. Köhler hängt sich an den 40 µg/m³ auf, die für Wohngebiete gelten. Nicht an den 80000 µg/km von Euro6. (Spontane Überschlagsrechnung: 0,9 bar effektiver Ansaugdruck, 1,6 l, 4 Zylinder, 2000 U/min bei Tempo 50, CF RDE 2,1 => 200 µg NO2-Emission pro m³ angesaugter Luft. Höchstwahrscheinlich zusätzlich zu dem, was in der angesaugten Luft schon drin war. Damit das gesamte Volumen einer 16 x 20 m Häuserschlucht während eines Berufsverkehrs einmal durch so einen Motor gesaugt wurde, müssten 350 Autos vorbeifahren. Auf einer Haupteinfallsstraße dürfte ein vielfaches dessen unterwegs sein.)



> Ist eben immer die Frage nach der Relevanz der eigenen Blase. Hier im Forum sind auch sicherlich 80% der User (und vielleicht sogar deren Freunde) recht gut über Hardware informiert. Rückschlüsse auf die Bevölkerung lässt das aber so nicht zu.
> Dann vielleicht so: der mediale Aufschrei vermittelte zumindest den Eindruck, dass nicht alle Diesel-und Nichtdieselbesitzer vollumfänglich vorgewarnt waren.



Das war definitiv nicht der Fall. Die Frage ist halt nur: Haben sie daran eine Teilschuld?
Ich bin kein Autonerd und auch wenn ich mich sehr für Umweltschutz interessiere, so doch eher für die Meere und abgelegene Räume. Also Naturschutz, nicht die Gesundheit von Stadtbewohnern. Trotzdem weiß ich spätestens seit der Jahrtausendwende, dass die offiziellen Testzyklen und die daraus gewonnenen Ergebnisse für den Arsch sind. Ein bekannter pfeift auf die Umwelt und erachtet 20 l / 100 km als akzeptablen Verbrauch, denkt bei "3 l Auto" grundsätzlich nur an Hubraum. Er weiß seit den 90er, dass die offiziellen Testzyklen und die daraus gewonnenen Ergebnisse für den Arsch sind. Nutzer von Auto-Bastel und -Tuning-Foren scheren sich einen Dreck um die gesetzliche Regelungen, solange der TÜV ihre Karre nicht stillegt, und wissen mindest seit den 0er Jahren, welche Motoren trotz "Einhaltung der Grenzwerte in offiziellen Tests" rauchen wie ein Schlot. Die einzigen (vielen), die scheinbar ahnungslos waren, sind diejenigen, die sich nie mit Autos beschäftigt haben. Nie mit Gesundheitsschutz. Die nie hinhören, wenn Umweltverbände auf Probleme aufmerksam machen. Kurz: Leute, die ihr ganze Wissen über Autos und sinnvolle Verkehrspolitik aus den Anzeigen von Autokonzernen beziehen. Die sind jetzt logischerweise überrascht. Aber haben die auch ein Recht, empört zu sein?



> *seufz* Ein hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung, ist ein hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung, ist hypothetisches Szenario zur Veranschaulichung...
> Ich versuche es schon so einfach wie möglich zu machen und dann so was.



Versuch zur Abwechslung mal etwas richtig und sorgfältig zu machen. Mit deinen Annahmen darüber, was deine Mitmenschen verstehen können und was sie selbst ohne auch nur ein spezifisches Stichwort heraussuchen, liegst du eh ständig daneben.



> Du denn etwa nicht? Keinen Eindruck hinterlassen? Achso, du warst nie in der Forschung/Lehre. Woher soll das Netzwerk dann auch kommen.



Ich bevorzuge es, mein Wissen aus öffentlich zugänglichen und für Kollegen überprüfbaren Quellen zu beziehen, anstatt auf Vetternwirtschaft und dubiose Netzwerke zu setzen. Bei politischen Fragen könnte ich dir gegenüber damit aber tatsächlich im Nachteil sein.



> Danke für diesen völlig unwichtigen Exkurs. Ich sehe auch ab und zu mal eine N24 Doku.



Das ist einer der wenigen Sätze, die ich durch deine Beiträge hier als vollständig belegt erachte. Schade, dass dein Fernsehkonsum auch nicht Thema ist.



> Im Gegenteil: ich hatte dich eigentlich genau in dieser extremen Ecke verortet. ... Hätte ich diese Erbärmlichkeit zuvor schon gelesen, hätte es kein einziges Wort gegeben.



Die "Bekämpfung" von aller "Grüne" als "Staatsfeinde" fordern und Personen, die man nie begegnet ist, "in extremen Ecken verorten", anstatt sich mit ihren Argumenten zu beschäftigen. Aber wenn man mal Widerspruch zu dieser Aggression kommt, dann ist das "erbärmlich"?

Ich les jetzt lieber die restlichen Posts der vergangenen Woche...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

(sry für Doppelpost, wurde sowohl von Text als auch Zeit etwas lang)




compisucher schrieb:


> Das Thema ist ja nicht der Antrieb als solcher, sondern die Energiequelle beim Tankvorgang - zental/dezentral und ein Thema der Reichweite, Akku vs. Brennstoffzelle.
> Stand heute hat die Brennstoffzelle, vor allem je größer das anzutreibende Fahrzeug ist = LKW, Bus deutliche Reichweitenvorteile.



Allerdings braucht man die gerade da eh nicht. LKWs dürfen nicht mehr als 320 km ohne Zwischenstopp fahren, Busse nicht mehr als 400. Und beide halten gehäuft an speziell für sie ausgebauter Infrastruktur und bieten passende Formate für austauschbare Batterien. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie in einem durchdachten Verkehrssystem ohnehin nur noch den Endtransport auf <200 km übernehmen sollten)

Einziger Haken bei Batterie-LKWs ist noch die leicht steigende Zahl von Fahrten, weil die Batterien die maximale Nutzlast senken.


Reichweitenprobleme gibt es dagegen bei Privat-KFZ. Deren Fahrer haben keine Pausen auf langen Strecken vorgeschrieben, sind deutlich flotter unterwegs und schaffen deswegen pro Tag (=über-Nacht-Ladezyklus) deutlich längere Strecken und vor allem fahren sie Auto, weil sie unabhängige Mobilität wollen. Unabhängig von spezifischer Infrastruktur am Zielort.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Muss man aber bedenken dass die H2-Variante gleich wie das Batterieauto auch einen PUfferakku braucht. Dazu kommt die komplettte Produktionslogistik, Infrastruktur zum Laden, der gesamte technsiche Aufwand so dass das H2-Auto finanziell einfach viel zu teuer ist. Im Nutzfahrzeugbereich sieht es anders aus, aber bei den normalen PKW wird sich das H2-Auto keiner leisten können.



Kaufbare H2-Autos beweisen, dass das alles nicht stimmt. Langfristig könnte die komplexere Technik vielleicht etwas teurer sein, aber zumindest vorerst ist Batteriekapazität so schweine teuer, dass eine Brennstoffzelle die bessere Lösung ist. Und je länger die gewünschte Reichweite, um so besser wird dieses Verhältnis, denn die Tanks kosten sehr wenig.



> Und irgend einen Grund muss es ja auch geben wenn sowohl BMW als auch Mercedes nach über 20 Jahren Forschung etc. das Projekt H2 im PKW beenden und begraben.



BMW hat nur an H2-Verbrenner geforscht. Das war ein Erbe der Ölkrise, hatte aber mit dem Ende der Vision unendlicher Energie aus Fusionskraftwerken praktisch keine Chance mehr. Mercedes hat dagegen nie aufgehört und erst kürzlich wieder ein neues Brennstoffzellen-Konzeptfahrzeug vorgestellt. Haupthinderniss auf dem Weg zur Serieneinführung ist hier, genau wie bei Batteriefahrzeugen, die fehlende Infrastruktur. Deswegen ist es ja auch so fragwürdig, Batteriefahrzeuge jetzt extrem einseitig zu subventionieren, obwohl unklar ist, ob das der richtige Weg ist.




compisucher schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es mit den heute schon vorhandenen Zukunftsperspektiven doch so aussehen, dass Schrittweise die Individualmobilität in den Ballungsräumen heruntergefahren wird und JETZT schon die Infrastruktur für selbststeuernde Sammeltaxis (shuttle on demand) für die komplette städtische Bevölkerung vorbereitet wird.



Allen gegenteiligen Behauptungen zum Trotz sind von Computern in allen Verkehrssituationen sicher gesteuerte Fahrzeuge noch in weiter Ferne. Und "selbstfahrende" Sammeltaxis, also die Kombination aus Taxifahrer und konventionellem PKW gibt es seit Jahrzehnten (wenn man Pferdedroschken mitzählt seit Jahrhunderten) - nutzen wollen sie meisten aber offensichtlich nicht. Selbst Einzeltaxis sind deutlich beliebter UND auch in den Zukunftsvisionen der Bastler Pseudo-Autonomer Kutschen wesentlich präsenter. Die lösen aber 0 Verkehrsprobleme, sorgen eher für noch mehr Verkehr. Darauf jetzt die Verkehrsinfrastruktur auszurichten, wäre sehr fragwürdig.
Die wesentlich sinnvollere Ausrichtung auf ÖPNV und Fahrräder wird dagegen seit einem halben Jahrhundert verschlampt. Mit voller Unterstützung durch den Wähler, der das offensichtlich genausowenig will, wie Sammeltaxis.
(hilft natürlich sehr, dass die Hauptverantwortlichen für das Verkehrschaos in anderen Gemeinden leben als die Hauptleidtragenden...)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Den Fehler allein bei Auto-Deutschland zu suchen, ist aber auch nur teilweise richtig.
> Guckt euch doch mal den katastrophalen Zustand der DB an. Oder wie übel es hierzulande Pendler haben....
> Ich sehe durchaus Bereitschaft bei den Deutschen in Zukunft mehr ÖPNV zu nutzen. Nur muss eben auch das Angebot stimmen.



"Auto-Deutschland" ist es nunmal, dass unsere Politiker wählt. Und wenn die den ÖPV zugrunde richten, ist das auch die Schuld von Auto-Deutschland. Die Bereitschaft, top-ÖPNV zu nutzen ist nur die halbe Miete. Die andere wäre Bereitschaft, ihn entstehen zu lassen. Und an der fehlt es ganz gewaltig.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Jups, aktuell ist es ein Model S. Und ich schaffe das auch im Winter. Letzte Fahrt war am 23.12. dieses Jahr. Es ist knapp aber möglich, und das ohne zu frieren. Nur Tempoorgien etc. muss ich mir verkneifen, sonst heisst es kurz mal in Innsbruck Ost raus, 500m zum Laden fahren, dort 4 - 5 Minuten nachladen und dann weiter. Mach ich meist auch aber ich wollte mal wissen ob es geht. Aktuell mit 1 Jahr und 25.000km altem Akku gehts. Ich hab erst 4km Reichweite verloren  Und angeblich verliert man im 1. Jahr am meisten und dann bleibt es mal längere Zeit konstant. Durfte halt nicht viel schneller als 110 fahren, aber der Grossteil der Strecke ist sowieso maximal 100 angesagt, also auch kein Thema



Was für n Schnitt kommt am Ende dabei raus?




Poulton schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass es Menschen gibt, denen die strikte Trennung von Privat und Arbeit wichtig ist und/oder für die der Gang zur Arbeit, die Anwesenheit dort und der persönliche Kontakt mit den anderen, ein fester Bestandteil ihres Lebens und ihrer Alltagsstruktur ist. Wenn die den nicht haben, fangen die an die Wände hochzugehen.



Die Kommunikationsstruktur im privaten Bereich haben mittlerweile sehr viele Leute in digitale Medien verlagert. Ich will das nicht pauschal gutheißen und man sollte es erst recht niemandem aufzwingen, aber möglich sollte es im beruflichen Bereich dann doch erst recht sein? Und die zeitliche Trennung kann auch im Home-Office sehr strikt ausfallen. Eine bekannte arbeitet im öffentlichen Dienst 3 Tage die Woche von zu Hause. Die muss genauso um Punkt 8:00 eingeloggt sein und loggt sich genauso um Punkt 12:00 wieder für die Mittagspause aus, wie das auch im Amt läuft.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Beispiel aus dem Artikel: Hallisches Tor, die Messtationen soll 25 Meter von der Kreuzung entfernt stehen......es sind in dem Fall aber nur 3,3 Meter.
> Davon abgesehen, gibt es auch eine eine Vorgabe in welchem Abstand zum Fahrbahnrand die Stationen stehen dürfen --> bis zu 10 Meter.....man kann davon ausgehen, dass bis auf Deutschland alle anderen EU-Länder von den 10 Metern gebrauch machen.....aber wir Deutschen sind ja super genau, also basteln wir die Dinger 3 Meter neben die Straße und "wundern" uns dann warum nur bei uns die Werte so hoch sind.



Kürzere Abstände zu Kreuzungen haben in mindestens einem halben Dutzend Beispielen zu einer Reduzierung der Messwerte geführt, weil der Luftaustausch an Kreuzungen viel besser ist. Allgemein finde ich die ganze Diskussion über Messstationspositionen ziemlich beknackt: Wir streiten ernsthaft über die Position von wenigen Messstationen in einer Stadt (oft sogar nur einer einzigen), anhand derer sichergestellt werden soll, dass in JEDEM Wohngebiet der Grenzwert eingehalten wird? Es bräucht schlichtweg 5-10 mal soviele Messungen, um überhaupt eine quantitative Aussage machen zu können. So, wie die Messungen jetzt durchgeführt werden, sind es einfach nur Stichproben, die gelegentlich mal einen Problemfall treffen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Das jemand der wenig Ahnung hat von Chemtrails redet, aber dass die Züge von denen viele (die meisten?) per Oberleitung fahren Massen an Chemie versprühen ist ne echt schräge Behauptung.



Es geht um die Sprühung von Chemikalien auf den Bahndamm durch spezielle Fahrzeuge um Wucherrei zu verhindern.
Da frag ich mich allerdings auch schon seit langem, warum das in alles-muss-wie-geleckt-aussehen-Deutschland so dringend nötig ist, während in anderern Nationen die Schienen nicht selten mitten im Gras zu liegen scheinen. Ich glaube, auch ein deutscher Zug würde sich an allem Grünzeug unterhalb der Klasse "Baum" wenig stören. Und entgegen aller Unkenrufe brauchen Bäume immer noch mehr Zeit, um eine nenneswerte Größe zu erreichen, als zwischen zwei Zügen der DB verstreicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Scheuer mit seinem unglaublichem Menschenverstand hat die Diskussion um die Grenzwerte angeregt und das passiert jetzt:
_
"... Jetzt führt die EU-Kommission einen Eignungstest durch, der die  Richtlinien zur Luftqualität bewertet. ... Allerdings: Eine Lockerung der Regelung ist hier keinesfalls  vorgesehen. "Unsere letztes Jahr gestartete Überprüfung klärt, ob die  Werte streng genug sind, um die Ziele unserer Politik zu erreichen",  erklärte EU-Umweltkommissar Karmenu Vella auf Twitter. "Die Grenzwerte,  wenn verändert, würden nur strenger." _
EU-Kommission prueft Richtlinien fuer Schadstoff-Grenzwerte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

Der restliche Post besteht ja nur aus bereits dreimal Durchgekautem und Besprochenem, das deinen Horizont völlig zu übersteigen scheint.
Deswegen nur kurz zu diesem letzten ekelerregenden Versuch (der auch wunderbar zeigt, wie es um deine Lesekompetenzen insgesamt bestellt steht):



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die "Bekämpfung" von aller "Grüne" als "Staatsfeinde" fordern und Personen, die man nie begegnet ist, "in extremen Ecken verorten", anstatt sich mit ihren Argumenten zu beschäftigen. Aber wenn man mal Widerspruch zu dieser Aggression kommt, dann ist das "erbärmlich"?
> 
> Ich les jetzt lieber die restlichen Posts der vergangenen Woche...


Versuchen wir es doch mal zusammen:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mit etwas Pech haben die Grünen vielleicht gerade in einem Arbeitskreis herausgefunden, dass die gemeine Schlupfgurgeldrossel in der Anwesenheit von Blaulicht seltener fäklieren kann. Der Wahrheit muss das natürlich nicht entsprechen. Denn wäre es nicht herzerwärmend, wenn dieser süße Vogel zumindest rein hypothetisch besser koten könnte, nur weil man aus konstruierten Gründen auf etwas so Unwichtiges wie blaues Licht verzichten würde?
> Da sind Querschläger doch ganz klare Staatsfeinde, die bekämpft gehören.


Von wessen Perspektive wird hier genau ausgegangen? Wer sind in diesem Beispiel, die "Querschläger", die der armen Schlupfgurgeldrossel den Kotabsatz erschweren möchten?

Scharf überlegen, ich warte kurz. 3... 2... 1... Mit Spoiler oder ohne?!
Ich mache es ohne, weil es so offensichtlich ist:
Die "Querschläger" sind natürlich die Kritiker, die von Grünen zu Staatsfeinden gemacht werden, weil sie einen solchen Unfug nicht mittragen wollen.

Aufgrund deiner Leseschwäche/Faulheit/vielleicht war es auch einfach Absicht?!/wasauchimmer leistest du dir dann einen so dermaßen üblen Fehltritt, der so ziemlich alles in den Schatten stellt, was ich bisher erlebt habe (und das ist in diesem Forum aus dieser politischen Ecke schon einiges) und machst dir nicht mal die Mühe, diesen Vorwurf nach meiner Reaktion wenigstens zu überprüfen, bevor du ihn wiederholst?

Du bist so dermaßen durch...

Den /ig-Platz hast du dir redlich verdient.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

CSU-Clownskaspar Scheuer appelliert an die Kommunen sich mit allen nur erdenklich möglichen juristischen Mitteln gegen mögliche Dieselfahrverbote zu wehren (selbst wenn absehbar ist das diese Mittel keinen Erfolg bringen werden), weil er ansonsten befürchtet das tausende Dieselfahrer aus Protest gegen die kommenden Fahrverbote auf die Straße gehen könnten:

Verkehrsminister in Sorge vor Massenprotest gegen Diesel-Fahrverbote | WEB.DE

Kann man sich echt nicht mehr ausdenken.

Vieleicht hätte Scheuer und seine CSU sich mal für die Rechte der betrogenen Verbraucher / Käufer dieser Dieselfahrzeuge einsetzen sollen, statt es auzusitzen und dafür Sorge zu tragen das die Betrüger, die über Jahre üppigst (in Mrd. Höhe) vom Betrug profitiert haben, für ihren Betrug auch noch um die Kosten für die machbaren Nachrüstungen rum kommen.

Dann müsste die Pfeife jetzt auch nicht solche "Befürchtungen" haben und die Kommunen zu so einem Schwachsinn aufrufen, der nur weiteres Steuergeld unsinnig verbrennen wird, für Rechtswege an deren Ende sowieso mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (weil die betroffenen Fahrzeuge nunmal gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und die Politik nicht so im Interesse der Betroffenen reagiert hat wie sie es hätte müssen) Niederlagen stehen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich ein CSU Gegner, aber die Verkehrsminister sind die größten Pfeifen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es gibt inzwischen erste sinnvolle Alternativvorschläge:
*
FUSSGÄNGERVERBOTSZONE*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: SPON


----------



## DKK007 (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Im Extra3 war auch so ein Vorschlag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht um die Sprühung von Chemikalien auf den Bahndamm durch spezielle Fahrzeuge um Wucherrei zu verhindern.
> Da frag ich mich allerdings auch schon seit langem, warum das in alles-muss-wie-geleckt-aussehen-Deutschland so dringend nötig ist, während in anderern Nationen die Schienen nicht selten mitten im Gras zu liegen scheinen. Ich glaube, auch ein deutscher Zug würde sich an allem Grünzeug unterhalb der Klasse "Baum" wenig stören. Und entgegen aller Unkenrufe brauchen Bäume immer noch mehr Zeit, um eine nenneswerte Größe zu erreichen, als zwischen zwei Zügen der DB verstreicht.



Da sehen manche Strecken aber ganz anders aus. Der Bahn ist alles zuzutrauen. Die Anstalt vom 29. Januar 2019 - ZDFmediathek



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Scheuer mit seinem unglaublichem Menschenverstand hat die Diskussion um die Grenzwerte angeregt und das passiert jetzt:



Wobei ich jetzt nicht die Grenzwerte aussetzen würde, sondern einfach die Gerichtsverfahren zu den Fahrverboten. Die Gerichte sind eh schon überlastet. 
Schon jetzt sind aufgrund der Unsicherheit, wo viele ihren Diesel nach Osteuropa verkauft haben die  Messwerte ein kleines Stück gefallen.


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt nicht die Grenzwerte aussetzen würde, sondern einfach die Gerichtsverfahren zu den Fahrverboten.



Die Exekutive soll der Judikative das Arbeiten verbieten? Klingt tuerkisch. Ich waere eher dafuer, dass die Exekutive ihren Job macht.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt nicht die Grenzwerte aussetzen würde, sondern einfach die Gerichtsverfahren zu den Fahrverboten. Die Gerichte sind eh schon überlastet.
> Schon jetzt sind aufgrund der Unsicherheit, wo viele ihren Diesel nach Osteuropa verkauft haben die  Messwerte ein kleines Stück gefallen.



Die Gerichte machen nur ihren Job. Das Problem hat die Politik verbockt, weil sie nicht reagiert hat und jetzt immer noch alles durchgehen lässt, was die Automobilindustrie macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Was sollen eigentlich diese "gefühlten" Wahrheiten mal wieder?

Der Fahrzeugbestand ist in Deutschland seit 1990 fast um 50 % gestiegen, während die Stickoxide im gleichen Zeitraum fast um 50 % gesunken sind. Nebenbei ist auch die Lebenserwartung der Deutschen gestiegen.

Stickoxid-Emissionen in Deutschland: Insgesamt sinkt der Ausstoß seit Jahren

Pkw - Bestand in Deutschland

Lebenserwartung in Deutschland

Also wir haben mehr Autos, weniger Stickoxide und eine höhere Lebenserwartung. Was soll diese Hysterie?


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Hmmmm ... z. B. weil es erhebliche Fortschritte in der medizinischen Versorgung und bei den Arbeitsbedingungen gab? Weil schaedliche Umwelteinfluesse vermindert wurden? Also zu einem guten Teil aus der Summe vieler kleiner Entwicklungen, die in den 1990ern vermutlich auch als "Hysterie" abgetan wurden? Weshalb die Frage auch falsch ist - eigentlich sollte sie lauten: wie viel gesuender koennten wir sein und wieviel laenger koennten wir leben, wenn z. B. die Luft, die wir atmen, weniger Schadstoffe enthielte?

Davon abgesehen erkenne ich "Hysterie" allenfalls im Verkehrsministerium und bei einer Handvoll Aerzten (und Ingenieuren). Die Debatte ist bis vor kurzen noch ruhig und sachnah gefuehrt worden.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Medizinische Versorgung durchaus. Auch die Verminderung von Emissionen. Man erinnere sich zurück: wir hatten Themen wie das Waldsterben auf dem Radar, das Ozonloch, etc. pp.
Es gibt kein Probleme dieser Tragweite, die den aktuellen Grenzwerten und deren Überschreitungen zugerechnet werden können.
Nur eine statistischen Hochrechnung auf Basis einer Annahme, die bis dato (und trotz einiger Anstrengungen) nicht validiert werden konnte (wahrscheinlich nie werden wird, weil die Bezüge so schwach sind) und lediglich besagt, dass "bis zu achteinhalb Monate Lebenszeit verloren gehen könnten".
Einen tatsächlichen Beleg hierfür bleibt man aber schuldig. 
Und ganz generell: die Haupterzeuger (Industrie/Landwirtschaft) werden komplett ausgeklammert. Wer mit seinem Hund am Feld spazeren geht, tut dies eigentlich in einem unreglementierten Hochrisikogebiet, wer in der Einflugschneise eines Flughafens wohnt oder ab und zu in einer Raucherwohnung gastiert, ist quasi morgen tot, wenn man der Argumentation folgen möchte.

Und wo war die Debatte denn ruhig und vor allem "sachlich"?
Sie war bequem und einseitig, weil sie völlig von der eigentlichen Daten- und Studienlage entkoppelt verlief.

Wenn man tatsächlich die Lebenserwartung erhöhren wollen würde, sollte man bspw. gegen die hohen Zuckerzusätze in nahezu allen Produkten wirksam vorgehen. Aber da kann man sich nicht mal auf eine Kennzeichnung einigen.

Die Nummer hier ist reine Ideologie. Es geht gar nicht um die tatsächliche Steigerung der Lebenserwartung. Man will das Elektroauto auf unseren Straßen, man will weniger Verkehr in der Innenstadt, etc. pp.

Sicherlich hehre Ziele, aber der eingeschlagene Weg ist mit dieser Begründung nicht gangbar und zerstört mehr als er schafft.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Exekutive soll der Judikative das Arbeiten verbieten? Klingt tuerkisch. Ich waere eher dafuer, dass die Exekutive ihren Job macht.



Andere Verfahren ziehen sich auch jahrelang in die Länge bis alle Sachverständigen gehört wurden. Ich weiß nicht, warum man bei solchen Verfahren, die viele Autofahrer betreffen so schnell entscheiden muss und nicht erst mal abwartet, wie sich die Fahrverbote in der einen Stadt in den Städten in der Umgebung auswirken, weil Leute in der ersten Stadt das Fahrzeug oder gleich ganz das Verkehrsmittel gewechselt haben. 
So ein Umstieg geht erstens nicht von heute auf Morgen. 

Dann wäre es auch mal interessant, wie hoch eigentlich die Hintergundbelastung mit NO2 in autofreien Gebieten, z.B. im Wald  ist. Wenn die nämlich schon bei 30µg liegen würde, wären die 40µg gar nicht so viel höher.


Zumal man die Verstöße nicht kontrollieren kann. Selbst zur Strafverfolgung ist eine automatische Erfassung der Kennzeichen aufgrund des Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatzes nur bei schweren Straftaten die "Rechtsgüter von erheblichen Gewicht" bedrohen möglich. Damit fällt ein Scan wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten auf jeden Fall aus. Digitale Schleierfahndung: Polizei muss Daten-Scan einschraenken - n-tv.de


			
				http://www.tagesschau.de/eilmeldung/kennzeichen-urteil-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Bürger müssten sich grundsätzlich fortbewegen können, ohne beliebig kontrolliert zu werden, so die Richter. Deshalb sei das Scannen von Nummernschildern durch die Polizei nur in engen Grenzen erlaubt. Bayern, Baden- Württemberg und Hessen haben nun bis Ende des Jahres Zeit, ihre Landesgesetze nachzubessern.


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Mag sein, ist aber letztlich falsch adressiert - nicht die Politik kann den Richtern in die Zuegel greifen; die Gerichte ausurteilen nun nur das, was die Politik jahr(zehnt)elang versaeumt (oder besser: ignoriert) hat. Das ist ebensowenig die Schuld der Richter wie es ihre Aufgabe ist, die Umsetzbarkeit  zu gewaehrleisten.

Pressemitteilung des BVerwG.
Fahrverbote Frankfurt a. M.
Fahrverbote Stuttgart.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Aufgrund Scholz der schwarzen Null wird sich bei Executive und Legislative wohl auch nichts mehr ändern, obwohl es an allen Ecken an Personal mangelt. Schwarze Null: Wo Finanzminister Olaf Scholz nun sparen will - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

... Exekutive und Legislative haben sich jahrelang von einem Ueberschuss zum naechsten gehangelt (Bund: 12.9 Mrd. im Jahr 2018, 36.6 Mrd. im Jahr 2017, 23.7 Mrd. im Jahr 2016, ...) und gewusst, was da auf sie zukommt. So oder so haengt die Geltung von Gesetzen nicht davon ab, ob man sie sich gerade leisten kann. Oder will. Die Obergrenzen (die gerade dem CSU-gefuehrten Verkehrsministerium nun wirklich eine Herzensangelegenheit haetten sein sollen?!) fuer Schadstoffe sind halt so wenig variabel wie die Promillegrenze. Man hatte Zeit (genug), die Probleme zu loesen oder zumindest die Weichen zu stellen; stattdessen hat man eine Maut durchgepeitscht und einer wiederholt beim Betruegen erwischten, aber systemrelevanten Industrie den Bauch gepinselt. Und der ach so muendige Buerger, sonst nie darum verlegen, die "Bankster" zu verdammen, findet das auch noch gut. Weil er (ver)dumm(t) genug ist zu glauben, ein Fahrverbot wuerde ihm mehr wehtun als eine Pleitewelle in der Finanzindustrie. Wie heisst der Slogan der Halunken in Wolfsburg doch so schoen: Das Auto. Kaltgewalzte Trutzburg in einer sich aendernden Welt, letztes Refugium des als Freiheit verkleideten Egoismus. Brennende Heime, erfrierende Menschen, Familien die keine Wohnung finden? Doof, das. Aber wehe dem Politiker, der sich an des Deutschen allerliebstem Kind vergeht. Da ist die Obergrenze aber mal sowas von erreicht!


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Die neuen Stellen müssen aber auch erst mal geschaffen werden. Das dauert und ist nicht in zwei Jahren erledigt.
Jetzt kommt noch die Cyberargentur in Leipzig dazu. Das wird Jahre dauern, bis man dort die Leute gefunden hat. Selbst bei Zitis sind viele Stellen unbesetzt und es hat über ein Jahr gedauert, bis alleine die 4 Abteilungsleiter besetzt waren. 

Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, was diese Cyberargentur von BSI und Zitis abgrenzen soll. Das die Kompetenzen jetzt schon unklar sind, hatte  schließlich der Leak zum Jahresanfang gezeigt. Hackerangriff: BSI wusste schon laenger vom Datenleck – das BKA nicht | heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen erste sinnvolle Alternativvorschläge:
> *
> FUSSGÄNGERVERBOTSZONE*
> 
> ...



Ich hab (in der verkleinerten Ansicht) bei "Gehverbot" irgendwie direkt "Gehirnverbot" gelesen 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Andere Verfahren ziehen sich auch jahrelang in die Länge bis alle Sachverständigen gehört wurden. Ich weiß nicht, warum man bei solchen Verfahren, die viele Autofahrer betreffen so schnell entscheiden muss und nicht erst mal abwartet, wie sich die Fahrverbote in der einen Stadt in den Städten in der Umgebung auswirken, weil Leute in der ersten Stadt das Fahrzeug oder gleich ganz das Verkehrsmittel gewechselt haben.
> So ein Umstieg geht erstens nicht von heute auf Morgen.



Man hat in den meisten Städten 1-2 Jahrzehnte gewartet. Nach so einer langen Wartezeit sind ja wohl mal Handlungen einforderbar, oder? Welche Handlungen durchgeführt werden bleibt übrigens weitestgehend den Städten überlassen, solange sie wirkungsvoll sind. Das Problem ist halt, dass niemand eine bessere Alternative kennt. Und wenn Luftschadstoffe in gesetzwidrigem Maße vorliegen, die u.a. vom Autoverkehr verursacht werden, dann ist eine Reduktion des Autoverkehrs probates Mittel. Und zwar eigentlich konsequent. Wer sich noch an die 90er und Ozon-Alarme erinnert - da wurden massive Tempolimits und zum Teil sogar tageweise totale Fahrverbote erlassen. Auf ähnlicher Grundlage sollten jetzt eigentlich auch als absolute Last-Minute-Maßnahme nach zu lange währenden Nichtstun vergleichbare Maßnahmen folgen. Was Hamburg & Co jetzt an lächerlich wirkungslosen Maßnahmen durchführen, ist nichts weiter als ein Versuch, die Sache noch länger zu verschleppen. Mittelfristig werden sie damit wieder vor Gericht stehen, weil die Grenzwerte weiter gerissen werden, da brauchen andere Städte gar nicht aufs Ergebnis zu warten, dass kann jeder voraussagen. Nur Gerichte müssen halt warten, bis die Situation nachweislich eingetreten ist und jemand dagegen klagt, ehe sie die Gesetzesverstöße ahnden können.



> Dann wäre es auch mal interessant, wie hoch eigentlich die Hintergundbelastung mit NO2 in autofreien Gebieten, z.B. im Wald  ist. Wenn die nämlich schon bei 30µg liegen würde, wären die 40µg gar nicht so viel höher.



In lebendigen Wäldern sollte es eher wenig NO2-Produzenten geben, da würde ich deutlich weniger erwarten. Eine Messstation, die wirklich im Wald steht, kann ich spontan nicht finden - aber hier ist eine etwas ländlichere mit aktuell 20 µg. (Wobei "ländlich" natürlich wegen Düngung auch NO2-Hotspot sein kann)

Ich erinner aber nochmal daran, dass es NO*x*-Grenzwerte sind. NO2 ist da das mit den meisten natürlichen Quellen und das harmloseste. NO und N2O3 sind eigentlich wesentlich bedenklicher, aber für die Standard-Messstationen wurde halt ein einziger Messparameter als synonym für "Abgas" festgelegt. Selbst für CO und Schwefelverbindungen findet afaik keine reguläre Messung statt, das läuft alles nach dem Prinzip "wenn NO2 so und so ist, dann ist alles andere auch okay". Das muss man immer im Hinterkopf behalten, sobald einen Vergleich mit nicht-Verkehrssituationen ziehen will.



> Zumal man die Verstöße nicht kontrollieren kann. Selbst zur Strafverfolgung ist eine automatische Erfassung der Kennzeichen aufgrund des Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatzes nur bei schweren Straftaten die "Rechtsgüter von erheblichen Gewicht" bedrohen möglich. Damit fällt ein Scan wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten auf jeden Fall aus. Digitale Schleierfahndung: Polizei muss Daten-Scan einschraenken - n-tv.de



Gerichte sind nicht dafür da, die Anforderungen der praktischen Durchsetzbarkeit zu klären. Es ist Job der Exekutive dafür zu sorgen, dass die Einhaltung kontrolliert wird. Auch hier bahnt sich direkt das nächste Politikversagen an - man hat bewusst die beScheuertste, grundrechtswidrigste, billigste Variante vorgeschlagen, die natürlich sofort kassiert wurde. Und jetzt tut man so, als hätte man damit sein Pflicht getan


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das billigste wäre eine blaue Plakette für 1-2 Euro. 

So ein Nummernschildscanner ist sicher nicht billig. Da kommt wohl ein Lidar für die Fahrzeugerkennung zum Einsatz. [2] Dazu braucht man noch die Datenverbindung zu den Datenbanken und die Serverinfrastuktur selbst. 
Eine einzelne(!) moderne Blitzersäule kostet um die 80.000€.
Bad Oldesloe:  Was kosten feste Blitzer? | shz.de

[2] Funktionsweise der Scanner . Scan-Rec/Scan-Rec Wiki . GitHub


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Eine Blitzersäule dürfte viel teurer sein als ein Kennzeichenscanner, weil sie exakte, beweißkräftige Geschwindigkeitsmessungen machen muss. Das bei der Kennzeichenerfassung überhaupt aktive Messungen eingesetzt werden, überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt - möglicherweise ein Artefakt weil die Technik im Ausland schon sehr lange für Geschwindigkeitskontrollen (section control) genutzt wird. Heutzutage sollte aber eigentlich eine Videokamera + automatische Auswertung reichen. Selbst wenn das Ganze 80000 € pro Standort kosten würde, wäre es aber immer noch billig im Vergleich zu Plaketen. Mit 0,5-1 Million kannst du alle Haupteinfallsstraßen einer Großstadt erfassen und das über Jahre hinweg. Für die gleiche Summe kannst du fünf Jahre lang 6,7 wenn es hochkommt 8 Kontrolleure anheuern, die alle zusammen vielleicht einen Stadteil am Tag kontrollieren könnten und auch da nur die Autos, die auf der Straße parken.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass in den Plaketten Chips sein können...


----------



## Plasmadampfer (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Die Raffinerie. Wer in Chemie mal dem oder der Lehrer/- in gefolgt hat. Es gibt die Hexan Reihe... Wo sollen die denn mit dem Heizöl hin, das während dem raffinierten Prozess automatisch entsteht ? Sollen die das Alles in den Rhein kippen.

Wer glaubt Superbenzin Ultimate 100 verbrennt schneller als normales Benzin ist auch schwer auf dem Holzweg. Das verbrennt langsamer und ist auch nur geeignet für höher verdichtete Motoren.

Mim E-Bike zur Arbeit fahren. Nach einem Jahr Pendelverkehr hat der 500-600 Euro teure Akku nur  noch 60 Prozent Kapazität. Dann kann man sich in Holland 18650er Akkus bestellen für einen günstigen Preis, so daß man dann die 140 Akkus mit einem Induktionsschweissgerät in das Akkupack neu reinbrennt für 200 Euro.

E-Auto. Damit muss man erst einmal 60.000 Kilometer fahren, so dass man den Umwelt Break Even erreicht.


Tote Dinosaurier Brennstoff. Die hatten kein teures Olivenöl, die lieben Tiere. Elefanten essen Weihnachtsbäume gerne. ohne Dressing als Salat.


----------



## Genel (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Diesel-Besitzer die Absicht hatten ihre Mitbürger zu "Vergaßen" ! - Ich kann auch nicht mehr heute verstehen wie man von VWAG, BMW oder Daimler noch was erwerben kann.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es sieht danach aus, dass Brüssel nun Deutschland wohl die Anhebung des NOx-Grenzwerts auf 50 μ g/m³ erlaubt.

Grenzwerte: 
				Bruessel kommt Deutschland bei Streit um Fahrverbote entgegen - Politik - Aktuelle Politik-Nachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine

Stickoxid: Deutschland darf Grenzwert auf 50 Mikrogramm erhoehen - WELT
[QUOTE]Die Entscheidung kommt überraschend. Erst kürzlich hatte EU-Umweltkommissar Karmenu Vella noch eine Verschärfung der umstrittenen Stickoxid-Grenzwerte in Aussicht gestellt. [/QUOTE]
Dauert eben immer ein wenig vom ideologischen Beißreflex bis zur Sichtung der tatsächlichen Datenlage.

Auf Deutsche FakeNews reingefallen. 
Die Artikel wurden mittlerweile aktualisiert, ihr Inhalt dementiert.
Also geht der Unfug weiter...


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Zeit-Online behauptet wieder anderes, Artikel von Heute 19:27 Uhr

Fahrverbote: Plaene gegen Dieselfahrverbote kommen voran | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



> Der Plan der Bundesregierung berührt nach Lesart der EU-Kommission also nicht den weiter verbindlichen EU-Grenzwert von 40 Mikrogramm. Diesen kann Deutschland nicht eigenständig ändern oder aussetzen. Ein Kommissionssprecher bekräftigte, dass der Grenzwert nicht infrage stehe.



Wobei es nie darum ging den Grenzwert anzuheben. Bei Städten mit Werten zwischen 40 und 50 µg müssen halt andere Maßnahmen, wie kostenloser Nahverkehr, mehr Grünflächen usw. verwendet werden. Diese Maßnahmen verbessern auch insgesamt die Lebensqualität in den Städten.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt hörte ich in den letzten Wochen immmer wieder das "Argument", dass Gasherde in Wohnungen viel schlimmer als Dieselmotoren seien sollen und wunderte mich, an welcher Stelle im Verbrennungsmechanismus von Erdgas Feinstaub entstehen soll. [...]



Ich halte das für unrelevant. Abgesehen von gewerblich genutzten Großküchen tendiert die Verwendung von Gasherden in Privathaushalten immer mehr gegen Null. Da braucht man sich nur mal die Küchenausstellungen in Möbelhäusern anschauen, Gasherde muss man schon bald mit der Lupe suchen. Die sterben genauso aus wie die alten Ölzentralheizungen. 
Unser Haus hat im Übrigen gar keinen Gasanschluss. Bei der damaligen Erschließung des Baugebiets bestand an Gas kaum Interesse, also wurde das dann in der Straße auch nicht verlegt.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Genel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Diesel-Besitzer die Absicht hatten ihre Mitbürger zu "Vergaßen" !




Bin extra mit meinem V8 Diesel kreuz und quer durch Berlin gefahren. Sag jetzt nicht die rußen gar nicht anständig.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Zahlen falsch, aber Schluesse trotzdem richtig? Lungenarzt raeumt Rechenfehler ein.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



JePe schrieb:


> Zahlen falsch, aber Schluesse trotzdem richtig? Lungenarzt raeumt Rechenfehler ein.



Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Materie und hab mich auch noch heftig verrechnet, egal, ich bleibe dabei, ist trotzdem nicht schlimm. 
Wissen ist Macht, Unwissen und sich irren macht auch nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



JePe schrieb:


> Zahlen falsch, aber Schluesse trotzdem richtig? Lungenarzt raeumt Rechenfehler ein.



Hab es auch gerade posten wollen. Sensationell, besser kann man es sich nicht ausdenken. 
Es entlarvt den Verfasser als das was er ist: ein Laie, ein Arzt und eben kein Wissenschaftler. Der Bericht war ja vorher schon reichlich unseriös, aber damit wird er endgültig zur Farce. Mal sehen ob unser Herr Scheuer da auch zu ne Meinung hat...


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ja, trotzdem richtig, denn er mag sich in seiner Allegorie verrechnet haben, aber die Dimensionen sind noch immer völlig absurd. 
Man müsste kontinuierlich 80 Jahre an einem Standort stehen, der 24/7/365 40 μ g/m³ und mehr NOx ausweist (den es nirgendwo gibt), um auf dieselbe Dosis eines Rauchers zu kommen.
Und ob ein Feinstaubwert nun 10mio oder 1mio mal überschritten wird...

Natürlich ist das Beispiel nun weniger prägnant, aber trotzdem absurd und die Datenlage schreit nach einer Neubewertung durch neutrale Forscher.
Die eigentlichen Kritikpunkte (Korrelation und Kausalität vertauscht, Störfaktoren nicht berücksichtigt, das Fehlen eines Toxizitätsmuster und keine Veruche zwecks Falsifikation) sind davon völlig losgelöst richtig.
Auch dass die WHO-Empfehlung auf purem Bauchgefühl beruht und nicht durch Studien belegt werden kann, bleibt unumstößlicher Fakt.

Aber das wird wohl viele nun nicht mehr erreichen. Und daran ist er nun selbst schuld. Danke für diesen Bärendienst.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ist doch gut wenn man die Werte anders erreichen kann. Auf die Art kann Deutschland noch mal 10 Jahre lang nix machen... wird am Ende sicher günstiger Zumindest für die die jetzt schon absahnen. Fürs Volk weniger, aber das interessiert erstens keinen und es sich sich selber der Nächste. Bloss nix ändern


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ja, trotzdem richtig, denn er mag sich in seiner Allegorie verrechnet haben, aber die Dimensionen sind noch immer völlig absurd.



Nein, nicht die Dimensionen sind absurd, sondern die "Rechnung" der Herrn Köhlers. Angefangen von den zu hohen Werten Feinstaub pro Zigarette bis zu simplen Rechenfehlern. Geil auch seine Begründung, dass er alles alleine machen müsste und nicht mal ne Sekretärin habe... Klar, "Wissenschaftler" lassen ja üblicherweise ihre Sekretärin rechnen, das ist schlüssig.

Hier ist es nochmal besser zusammengefasst: Feinstaub-Streit: Lungenarzt Koehler soll sich mehrfach verrechnet haben - WELT

Einzig die formulierung "renomierte Wissenschaftler" ist natürlich Quatsch. Herr Köhler ist gar kein Wissenschaftler, sondern ein pensionierter Arzt. Das ist schon was völlig anderes.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Man müsste kontinuierlich 80 Jahre an einem Standort stehen, der 24/7/365 40 μ g/m³ und mehr NOx ausweist (den es nirgendwo gibt), um auf dieselbe Dosis eines Rauchers zu kommen.



Eben nicht.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Beispiel nun weniger prägnant, aber trotzdem absurd und die Datenlage schreit nach einer Neubewertung durch neutrale Forscher.



Die Datenlage ist ziemlich eindeutig. Es gibt zigtausend Untersuchungen zu dem Thema, die praktisch einhellig zum Schluss kommen, dass Feinstaub und Stickoxide gesundheitsschädlich sind. 
Dagegen gibt es ein 2-seitiges Pamphlet einiger Ärtze, die ohne eigene Untersuchungen oder Beweise behaupten, dies sei nicht der Fall. 

Wie man daraus eine unklare Datenlage konstruieren kann ist mir unklar. Das hat mehr was von Verschwörungstheorie...

Auch eine Neubewertung durch "neutrale" Forscher ist als Forderung zum einen lachhaft, weil Forschung und Forschende mit jeder neuen Untersuchung genau das tun: Neue Daten erfassen, sichten und Schlüsse daraus ziehen. D.h. das ist eine Neubewertng der Datenlage findet quasi permanent statt, dass liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Das ganze durch "neutrale" Forscher machen zu lassen ist dagegen eine Frechheit. Warum sind denn die, die bisher geforscht haben nicht neutral? U.a. mein Bruder hat zu dem Thema promoviert. ist er nicht neutral? Hat ihn die Industrie gekauft?

Klar, ein Forscher, der etwas anderes herausfindet wie das was ich glaube, kann ja nicht neutral sein...

Es ist bezeichnend, dass, sobald eine Aussage fällt, die zum eigenen Weltbild passt diese sofort als richtig erachtet wird. Unabhängig davon, ob diese auch nur den niedrigsten wissenschaftlichen Standards stand hält oder nicht (was der Köhler Brief nicht tut). Nach dem Motto: "Ich habe es doch immer schon gewusst". Nein, das hat niemand gewusst, dass hat man vielleicht gewünscht, aber mangels eigener Fachkenntnisse gar nicht beurteilen können. Das ist trumpesk aber leider weit verbreitet. Ein Verkehrsminister, der so ein Machwerk als "Rückkehr zur sachlichen Diskussion" begrüßt, müsste eigentlich zurücktreten.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die eigentlichen Kritikpunkte (Korrelation und Kausalität vertauscht, Störfaktoren nicht berücksichtigt, das Fehlen eines Toxizitätsmuster und keine Veruche zwecks Falsifikation) sind davon völlig losgelöst richtig.



Diese Kritikpunkte sind recht einfach zu widerlegen. Z.B. ist der Vorwurf der mangelnden Toxizitätsmuster besonders hanebüchen...
Schönes Interview zu dem Thema:
Lungenfachaerzte gegen Feinstaubgrenzwerte - Gesundheitsexperte: "Das sind alles Laien"


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Meine Güte das Thema Feinstaub kann man doch einfach ignorieren. Von Verbrennern müssen wir mit oder ohne Feinstaub weg und dann erledigt sich das ganz von selbst.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

Es hätte dir gut gestanden, die 21 Seiten Thread zu lesen, um überhaupt zu verstehen, worum es geht, wer die Beteiligten sind und was bereits besprochen wurde. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, nicht die Dimensionen sind absurd, sondern die "Rechnung" der Herrn Köhlers. Angefangen von den zu hohen Werten Feinstaub pro Zigarette bis zu simplen Rechenfehlern. Geil auch seine Begründung, dass er alles alleine machen müsste und nicht mal ne Sekretärin habe... Klar, "Wissenschaftler" lassen ja üblicherweise ihre Sekretärin rechnen, das ist schlüssig.
> 
> Hier ist es nochmal besser zusammengefasst: Feinstaub-Streit: Lungenarzt Koehler soll sich mehrfach verrechnet haben - WELT


Gehen wir doch einfach gleich zum Original. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt (auch wenn es die TAZ ist).
Falsche Angaben zu Stickoxid: Lungenarzt mit Rechenschwaeche - taz.de
Wie gesagt: die Beispielrechnung war eine Allegorie zum Kritikpunkt der mangelnden Falsifikation.
Dort sind ihm Fehler unterlaufen. Entwertet das Beispiel etwas, weil die bereinigten Werte nicht mehr ganz so krass wirken, sie erfüllen aber eigentlich noch immer ihren Zweck (mehr dazu ab "Eben doch" weiter unten im Text). Die restlichen Kritikpunkte sind keinesfalls widerlegt oder auch nur angetastet.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einzig die formulierung "renomierte Wissenschaftler" ist natürlich Quatsch. Herr Köhler ist gar kein Wissenschaftler, sondern ein pensionierter Arzt. Das ist schon was völlig anderes.



Im Thread bereits besprochen. Sein Lebenslauf ist auch nicht schwer zu finden.
Dieter Koehler (Mediziner) – Wikipedia


> Das Studium beendete Köhler 1970 mit einem Diplom in Nachrichtentechnik. Danach arbeitete er in der Industrie im Bereich der Entwicklung integrierter Schaltkreise und begann 1972 an der Universität Freiburg ein Medizinstudium. Zwischenzeitlich entwickelte er elektromedizinische Geräte.[1]
> 
> Köhler promovierte im Jahr 1978 über kalziumgetragenes Aktionspotenzial in der Elektrophysiologie. Später erfolgte die Ausbildung zum Internisten, Pneumologen und Allergologen. Von 1982 bis 1986 war Köhler auch Vorsitzender der Imaging-Section der European Respiratory Society. In der Zwischenzeit verbrachte er 1982 drei Monate an der kanadischen McMaster University. 1985 habilitierte er sich mit einer Arbeit über das Thema Aerosoldeposition und bronchiale Clearance.[2]
> 
> ...





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eben nicht.


Eben doch.
Direkt aus dem Original:


			
				taz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man zudem Köhlers Umrechnungsfehler berücksichtigt, entspricht die in 80 Jahren mit der Außenluft eingeatmete NO2-Menge nicht dem, was ein Raucher in wenigen Monaten einatmet, *sondern* (je nach angenommenem NO2-Anteil am NOx) in 6,4 bis 32 Jahren.



Man muss noch immer 80 Jahre am Stück an einem Ort verbringen, der 24/7/365 40 μ g/m³ und mehr NOx ausweist.
Diesen Ort gibt es nicht. Nicht mal dann, wenn man direkt auf der Fahrbahn lebt/arbeitet/schläft.
Über den Arbeitsplatz und dessen Grenzwert... siehe Thread.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Datenlage ist ziemlich eindeutig. Es gibt zigtausend Untersuchungen zu dem Thema, die praktisch einhellig zum Schluss kommen, dass Feinstaub und Stickoxide gesundheitsschädlich sind.
> Dagegen gibt es ein 2-seitiges Pamphlet einiger Ärtze, die ohne eigene Untersuchungen oder Beweise behaupten, dies sei nicht der Fall.
> 
> Wie man daraus eine unklare Datenlage konstruieren kann ist mir unklar. Das hat mehr was von Verschwörungstheorie...


Mir ist klar, dass dir einiges unklar ist, hast du ja nicht mal in Grundzügen das eigentliche Thema verstanden. Niemand bezweifelt die Schädliche Wirkung von NOx und Feinstäuben. Es geht hier um die Grenzwerte (also ab welcher Konzentration der menschliche Körper anfängt irreparablen Schaden zu erleiden)
Es hätte wirklich geholfen, den Thread vorher zu lesen. Einmal hier entlang:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> > Grenzwerte (WHO, 39.BImSchV, Critical load, andere)
> >
> > Die derzeit aktuellste Einstufung von Stickstoffdioxid wurde von der Weltgesundheitsorganisation - Regionalbüro für Europa, vorgenommen und in den WHO – Air Quality Guidelines for Europe im Jahre 2005 veröffentlicht:
> >
> ...





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch eine Neubewertung durch "neutrale" Forscher ist als Forderung zum einen lachhaft, weil Forschung und Forschende mit jeder neuen Untersuchung genau das tun: Neue Daten erfassen, sichten und Schlüsse daraus ziehen. D.h. das ist eine Neubewertng der Datenlage findet quasi permanent statt, dass liegt in der Natur der Sache.
> 
> Das ganze durch "neutrale" Forscher machen zu lassen ist dagegen eine Frechheit. Warum sind denn die, die bisher geforscht haben nicht neutral? U.a. mein Bruder hat zu dem Thema promoviert. ist er nicht neutral? Hat ihn die Industrie gekauft?


Vielleicht fragst du mal deinen "Bruder" (dessen wegweisende Arbeit du hier gerne verlinken darfst), wie es um die Neutralität der Forschung und vor allem dank der zwanghaften Paperflut ("wer nicht veröffentlicht, existiert nicht", >80% aller Studien sind kompletter Schrott ohne irgendeinen Wissensgewinn) bestellt steht.
Und so steht es auch um die Studien rund ums Thema NOx. Tausende Studien, die eigentlich immer wieder den selben Sachverhalt nachstellen.
Um eine These zu festigen, ist es aber notwendig, sie aus verschiedenen Winkeln zu betrachten. Am einfachsten überprüft man sie gar über die Falsifikation.
Ist hier nie geschehen.
Masse ist noch lange nicht Klasse.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar, ein Forscher, der etwas anderes herausfindet wie das was ich glaube, kann ja nicht neutral sein...


In der Forschung ist die Überprüfung von Ergebnissen und der Beschuss von Theorien von allen Seiten Tagesgeschäft. Forscher, die zu ihrer Arbeit stehen, suchen die Überprüfung durch Fachkollegen. Deswegene werden sie veröffentlicht.
Leider finden diese Überprüfungen und Widerlegungsversuche (eben wegen genannter Paperschwemme und Schrottstudien) kaum noch statt. Schlimmer noch: selbst wenn ein Forscher etwas nachvollziehen oder sich an der Widerlegung versuchen möchte, kann er es gar nicht, denn es findet sich kaum jemand für die Finanzierung. Die Damen und Herren können leider auch nicht von Luft und Liebe leben und so bleibt diese wichtige Kontrolle mittlerweile zum Großteil aus.
Die Forschungsfinanzierung und deren Abtrennung von Interessengruppen ist allgemein ein riesiges Problem. Vor allem in der Medizin-/Pharmaforschung, aber natürlich auch bei allem rund um Umwelt und Entsorgung. Interessengruppen versuchen überall ihre Samen zum Keimen zu bringen.
Und für einen Forscher auch nicht ganz unwichtig: man möchte auch morgen noch existieren, auch für Folgestudien herangezogen werden. Die Verführung, zu produzieren, was der Auftraggeber gerne hören möchte, ist immens groß.

Deswegen ist eine Neuauswertung der Studienlage durch unabhängige Forscher (bezahlt durch Steuermittel) bei einem Thema dieses Ausmaßes eigentlich unumgänglich.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Diese Kritikpunkte sind recht einfach zu widerlegen. Z.B. ist der Vorwurf der mangelnden Toxizitätsmuster besonders hanebüchen...
> Schönes Interview zu dem Thema:
> Lungenfachaerzte gegen Feinstaubgrenzwerte - Gesundheitsexperte: "Das sind alles Laien"


Wenn man das liest, platzt einem das Hirn. Bei den tatsächlich wichtigen Fragen schweift er immer wieder ab und tut so, als würde es gar nicht um Grenzwerte gehen. Und dann auch noch so methodisch völlig falsch. Beispiel:


> Die Evidenz wird heute von weltweiten Gremien, von Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftlern immer wieder neu beurteilt. Beispielsweise kommt die amerikanische Umweltbehörde in ihren Reviews, durch Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftler gemacht, zu dem Schluss, dass Stickoxide eine kausale Ursache sind für Atemwegsprobleme, bei Asthmatikerinnen und Asthmatikern.


Eine Evidenz ist immer ein tatsächlicher Nachweis. Sie ergibt sich nicht durch Beurteilung oder Neubewertung. Sie ist da oder eben nicht und durch Daten handfest zu belegen.
Auch bezweifelt niemand, dass Stickoxide kausale Ursache für Atemwegsprobleme bei Asthmatikern sind. Die Frage ist, ab welchem Grenzwert Probleme auftreten. Die Schäden, die bspw. NOx in einer "hohen Konzentration" anrichtet, kann der Körper sogar bei Abstinenz völlig reparieren (siehe Regeneration nach Raucherentwöhnung). 
In einem geschlossenen Raum fingen nach Studienlage (Lowest Observed Adverse Effect Concentration (LOAEC)) die schwächsten Atemwegspatienten nach einstündiger Exposition mit 375 μ g/m³ NO2 an Beschwerden zu zeigen, die fittesten hielten bis 565 μ g/m³ durch. Man zog einen großzügigen Sicherheitsabschlag ab und legte den Grenzwert auf 200 μ g/m³ für eine einstündige exposition Atemwegserkrankter fest.
Eine Ableitung eines Schwellenwertes für eine Langzeitexpositon war schlicht nicht möglich (siehe oben).
Bis dato hat sich daran nichts geändert.
Tierversuche wollte man... kam die Nazikeule ("Ihr vergast Affen!").

Ich würde gerne noch mehr noch mal und noch mal und noch mal wiederkäuen, aber... lies doch einfach den Thread. Es nervt einfach nur noch, dass sich niemand mehr mit Themen beschäftigt oder zumindest kurz nachliest, was bereits diskutiert wurde, bevor er/sie seinen Senf ins Klavier tackert.

Beim Thema Grenzwerte NOx/Fenstaub ist überhaupt nichts geklärt oder gesichert.
Wären sie gesichert, würde man mit Kusshand eine schnelle Überprüfung einleiten.
Daran hat man aber überhaupt kein Interesse.

Dass Köhler den Standpunkt der Kritiker an diesem Vorgehen nun mit diesen Minifehlern (die tatsächlich nicht hätten geschehen dürfen) so schwächt, ist wie gesagt ein Bärendienst. Die Leute sehen jetzt nur noch diese unnötigen Rechenfehler in einem Beispiel, das er nicht mal hätte bringen müssen und die Gegenposition versucht nun natürlich, die gesamte Kritik mit diesen vom Tisch zu wischen und so weiter zu machen wie zuvor.
Eigentlich eine Katastrophe. Vor allem für den Wissenschaftsbetrieb.

/mir geht das Thema nur noch auf die Gonaden. Ich bin raus. Nun ist es eh sinnlos.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gehen wir doch einfach gleich zum Original. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt (auch wenn es die TAZ ist).
> Falsche Angaben zu Stickoxid: Lungenarzt mit Rechenschwaeche - taz.de
> Wie gesagt: die Beispielrechnung war eine Allegorie zum Kritikpunkt der mangelnden Falsifikation.
> Dort sind ihm Fehler unterlaufen. Entwertet das Beispiel etwas, weil die bereinigten Werte nicht mehr ganz so krass wirken, sie erfüllen aber eigentlich noch immer ihren Zweck (mehr dazu ab "Eben doch" weiter unten im Text). Die restlichen Kritikpunkte sind keinesfalls widerlegt oder auch nur angetastet.



Man könnte auch der Meinung sein, dass der Lungenfachmann bewusst getäuscht hat, denn solche Rechenfehler unterlaufen niemanden, der sich näher damit beschäftigt.
Es gibt also zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder ist er ein lausiger forscher, der es mit nichts genau nimmt.
Oder er ist dein Betrüger, der ganz offensichtlich falsche Zahlen verbreitet und hofft, dass es keiner merkt.

Abseits dessen sind die paar Leute, die hier meinen, dass Stickoxyde nicht schaden, weit in der Minderheit.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Oder ist einfach nur alt und die Fehler sind ihm nicht aufgefallen. Wenn du mal Arbeiten von jungen und voll im Saft stehenden Studenten korrigiert hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass gerade Fehler in der Größenordnung 10^x unglaublich beliebt sind und jedem unterlaufen können. Auch den fittesten Rechnern.
Was er vorbringt, reicht eigentlich noch immer vollkommen für eine Revision der Studienlage aus. Mehr wollte er ja eigentlich auch gar nicht. Ka, wo da das Problem liegt. Wenn die Gegner Köhlers recht haben, dann wird das bisherige Vorgehen bestätigt und jede Kritik verstummt.

Übrigens: Wissenschaft ist keine Mehrheitsentscheidung. Das Richtige ergibt sich aus der Datenlage und Beweisen. Nicht aus dem, was "viele für richtig befinden". Das ist nämlich das besondere und wunderschöne an ihr. Es können alle Kollegen gegen dich sein, ja die gesamte Welt und man trotzdem recht haben. a) ist das Gros (obwohl es das natürlich ganz anders sieht) keine hellen Leuchten und schwimmen nur denen nach, die eine Meinung vertreten, die wenig aneckt und b) hatte es die Wahrheit nie leicht, sich gegen den Widerstand der Masse durchzusetzen. Egal wie richtig sie lag.
Galileo Galilei könnte ein Lied davon singen (dessen Rechnungen übrigens auch nicht 100% korrekt waren, aber eben doch näher an der Wahrheit als alle anderen).

P.S.: Was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass ein Köhler in einer Liga mit Galileo spielt. Es ist eine Veranschaulichung des Irrsins, der die Menschheit seit jeher begleitet und wie schwer es manchmal ist, Wahrheit gegen Ideologie durchzudrücken.

Nun ist aber gut und außerdem habe ich dich seit deinem Israel/Nazi-Vergleich ausgeblendet. Das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wissenschaft ist keine Mehrheitsentscheidung. Das Richtige ergibt sich aus der Datenlage und Beweisen.



Ja, kennen wir vom von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel. Da gibt es auch eine Gruppe, die der Meinung ist, dass das alles Unsinn ist. Die Fakten sehen nur anders aus.
Und dass sowohl Feinstaub als auch Stickoxyde nicht wirklich gesund sind, sollte allgemein klar sein.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Äpfel/Birnen und zum tausendsten Mal: Ja, Feinstaub und Stickoxyde sind ab einer gewissen Konzentration uncool. Bezweifelt absolut niemand und ist auch nicht Kern des Anstoßes.
Die Frage ist: ab welcher. Der momentan gültigen Grenzwertes ist quasi völlig unbelegt. Ganz offiziell nach WHO.
Ich habe das x-fach erklärt: selbst Arsen oder Blei (eine ganz andere Liga der Toxizität) besitzen Grenzwerte, die der Körper verkraftet.
Bei Stickoxiden ist der Grenzwert laut Studienlage... (siehe oben). Immer wieder dasselbe, immer wieder dreht man sich im Kreis.
Lies den Thread.

/arbeiten


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: ab welcher.



Die Frage kann niemand seriös beantworten. Grenzwerte sind immer politischer Natur, denn die muss abwiegen zwischen Gesundheit der Bürger und Interessen der Wirtschaft.
Wenns rein nach der Gesundheit geht, müsste man Autos sofort abschaffen. Kann man aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Was für ein überflüssiger Diskussionstil Threshold.
Also sollte man jetzt jede unsinnige Grenze die, die Politik zieht akzeptieren weil die Politik sie eben gezogen hat?
Oder soll man versuchen, etwas sinnvolles herbeizuführen?

Die Dieselfahrverbote sind jetzt schlecht fürs Klima und das ist fakt und mir ist das Klima wichtiger. Außerdem wird sich mit der Verkehrs und Energiewende das NOx Problem langfristig eh lösen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was für ein überflüssiger Diskussionstil Threshold.
> Also sollte man jetzt jede unsinnige Grenze die, die Politik zieht akzeptieren weil die Politik sie eben gezogen hat?
> Oder soll man versuchen, etwas sinnvolles herbeizuführen?



Schau dir die Studien an, die es gibt. Dann kannst du sagen, dass der und der Grenzwert entweder zu hoch oder zu niedrig ist.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Politik die Grenzwerte festlegt und die hört eher auf die Industrie als auf die, die die Studien erhoben haben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Dieselfahrverbote sind jetzt schlecht fürs Klima und das ist fakt und mir ist das Klima wichtiger.



Wo ist das Problem, die Autoindustrie zu zwingen, die Autos sauberer zu machen? Die Technik ist da. Bei BWM liegt sie sogar im Regal.
Die Grenzwerte gibt es seit 2010. Man hätte also schon längst was machen können. Die Politik hat es verschleppt, die Autoindustrie kümmert es nicht und die Autofahrer sind jetzt die Dummen, die das ausbaden müssen.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das geht aber nicht. Dann verdienen die weniger und die Aktionäre sind nicht zufrieden....  hier macht niemand was freiwillig in die Richtung. Nicht so lange es keine Verbote gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, die Autoindustrie zu zwingen, die Autos sauberer zu machen? Die Technik ist da. Bei BWM liegt sie sogar im Regal.
> Die Grenzwerte gibt es seit 2010. Man hätte also schon längst was machen können. Die Politik hat es verschleppt, die Autoindustrie kümmert es nicht und die Autofahrer sind jetzt die Dummen, die das ausbaden müssen.


Das passiert doch eh, der Verbrenner geht so oder so seinem Ende entgegen.
Wir wissen ja noch nichtmal ob das mit den Nachrüstungen reichen wird und ob es nicht trotzdem, nach jetztiger Lage, Fahrverbote geben könnte.
Dadurch gibt es Umwege, funktionierende Autos werden verschrottet etc danke für gar nichts.

Und wenn man jemanden bestrafen sollte, dann sind es die Verantwortlichen und nicht den ganzen Konzern. Ich meine die verdienen an der Spitze doch Millionen, streichen. Wenn man den Firmen selbst Vermögen entzieht kann das nicht gut sein.
Wünschenswert, aber nicht soo realistisch. Ich weiß.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wenn man jemanden bestrafen sollte, dann sind es die Verantwortlichen und nicht den ganzen Konzern. Ich meine die verdienen an der Spitze doch Millionen, streichen. Wenn man den Firmen selbst Vermögen entzieht kann das nicht gut sein.
> Wünschenswert, aber nicht soo realistisch. Ich weiß.



Die Aktionäre haben die Verträge mit den Vorständen gemacht. Wenn die auch nach Misserfolg noch Boni bekommen, liegt es an den Aktionären. Was machen die denn für bekloppte Verträge?
Und natürlich muss der Konzern dafür haften. Der Konzern hat Mist gebaut und muss dafür gerade stehen.
Aber leider werden heutzutage Verluste sozialisiert, während Gewinne privat bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ja wie gesagt Wünschenswert.
Mein Wunsch wäre mal ein Staat der stärker in die Wirtschaft eingreift, wenn die Leute in der Wirtschaft richtig ******* bauen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Guck dir an, wie viele Ministerien inzwischen externe Berater haben. Die verschleudern Millionen im Jahr für irgendwelche Luschen, die sich Experten nennen und kriegen für Gelaber einen Haufen Geld in den Arsch geblasen.
Was wir meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr brauchen sind Berufspolitiker wie Andrea Nahles und Co, die keine Ahnung vom Leben "da draußen" haben, aber meinen, dass sie alles wissen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ja ne Arbeiterpartei die nicht durch Arbeiter geführt wird ist ja auch sinnlos.
Von der Union erwartet man nichts besseres, der SPD nimmt man es halt übel.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Der SPD nimmt man übel, dass sie seit Schröder alles für die Wirtschaft macht, also das Gegenteil dessen, was das Grundprinzip der SDP ist.
Da darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Wähler woanders hingehen. Die Sozialdemokraten in Deutschland werden das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wie überall in Europa. Die Sozialisten in Frankreich sind schon gestorben. Das passiert der SPD auch.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ach die SPD hat ihre Parteilinie schon 1914 verraten, das ist gar nicht das Problem. Es sind die Leute.
Wer aus der Schicht welche von der SPD vertreten werden soll sitzt denn überhaupt im Bundestag? Nur noch sehr wenige Leute.
Das war im Kaiserreich, in Weimar und in der Bundesrepublik über lange Zeit anders.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wieso sollten sich Kohlekraft-/Autokonzernleiter/-aktionäre denn selbst in den Bundestag setzen? Genau dafür haben sie doch SPD-Abgeordnete. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es nie darum ging den Grenzwert anzuheben. Bei Städten mit Werten zwischen 40 und 50 µg müssen halt andere Maßnahmen, wie kostenloser Nahverkehr, mehr Grünflächen usw. verwendet werden. Diese Maßnahmen verbessern auch insgesamt die Lebensqualität in den Städten.



Diese Maßnahmen müssen überall her. Seit Jahren. Fahrverbote sind weder sonderlich wirkungsvoll noch effizient, die werden nur vorgeschrieben, weil sie die einzig bekannte schnell einführbare Maßnahme sind. Bei der 50 µg Abwägung geht es auch nicht darum, welche Maßnahmen nötig sind, sondern um die Verhältnismäßigkeit: Ist eine gewisse Gesetzesüberschreitung zulässig, wenn dadurch Belastungen an anderer Stelle vermieden werden? Solche Überlegungen sind gang und gebe, wenn zwei berechtete Interesse kollodieren und unmöglich beide in vollem Umfange durchgesetzt werden können.
Allerdings hat in diesem Fall bis heute noch niemand erklärt, welches Recht hier auf der zweiten Wagschale liegt. Auf der ersten ist es jedenfalls das auf körperliche Unversehrtheit und das ist ein verdammt schwerwiegendes. "Man darf PKW fahren" steht dagegen nirgendwo im Grundgesetz, erst recht nicht mit dem Zusatz "scheiß egal, wie dreckig das Ding ist, solange man es dumm-gutgläubig gekauft hat".

=> reinster Lobbyismus. Wie so oft.
(Man beachte in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass wie diese Woche das deutsche Leistungsschutzrecht, das ausnahmslos alle von allen Seiten her für schwachsinnig und gescheitert erklärt haben, gegen den Willen von quasi allen anderen außer Frankreich zur EU-Vorgabe erhöht wurde. Aber wenn es mal darum geht, einen funktionierenden Asylmechanismus, europaweiten Klimaschutz, Bankenkontrollen, Börsenbesteuerung,... zu beschließen, dann fehlen unserer Regierung "leider leider" jedesmal die nötigen diplomatischen Argumente, um andere EU-Mitglieder zum Mitmachen zu bewegen... )




Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich halte das für unrelevant. Abgesehen von gewerblich genutzten Großküchen tendiert die Verwendung von Gasherden in Privathaushalten immer mehr gegen Null. Da braucht man sich nur mal die Küchenausstellungen in Möbelhäusern anschauen, Gasherde muss man schon bald mit der Lupe suchen. Die sterben genauso aus wie die alten Ölzentralheizungen.
> Unser Haus hat im Übrigen gar keinen Gasanschluss. Bei der damaligen Erschließung des Baugebiets bestand an Gas kaum Interesse, also wurde das dann in der Straße auch nicht verlegt.



Bei dem Vergleich geht es normalerweise nicht um die Belastung der Innenstädte durch Gasherde, die werden in der Tat immer seltener (wobei das geringe Angebot in den Möbelhäusern auch daran liegt, dass man an Gasherden einfach weniger variieren kann), sondern um Belastungen der Wohnungsluft, die bereitwillig akzeptiert werden vs. Belastungen der Straßenluft, die verteufelt werden.
Nur sind die Belastungen durch Gasherde eben entgegen einiger Darstellungen deutlich geringer als die durch Straßenverkehr & Co, weswegen das ganze Argument genauso schwachsinnig ist, wie die Zwangsumstellung aller Innenstadtbewohner auf das Äquivalent von 0,5-1 Schachtel Zigaretten am Tag.




JePe schrieb:


> Zahlen falsch, aber Schluesse trotzdem richtig? Lungenarzt raeumt Rechenfehler ein.



Der Rundbrief kam komplett ohne Zahlen aus und verteilte einfach nur Eigenlob, Befangenheitsvorwürfe und Schreckensszenarien; der ältere ""Fach""artikel, der bekanntermaßen in keinem wissenschaftlichen Journal veröffentlicht/nie geprüft wurde beschränkte sich im Zigarettenbespiel ebenfalls auf Postulate ohne Belege. Von daher: Wieso sollte man eine aus den Fingern gesaugte Meinung plötzlich ändern? Es kann einem nicht der Teppich unter den Füßen weggezogen werden, wenn man von Anfang an in einem Wolkenschloss stand.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Güte das Thema Feinstaub kann man doch einfach ignorieren. Von Verbrennern müssen wir mit oder ohne Feinstaub weg und dann erledigt sich das ganz von selbst.



Ungünstig wird es nur, wenn die Elektroautos verbrennen. Feuerwehren in Mitteldeutschland fordern Gefahrenkennzeichnung fuer E-Autos | MDR.DE
Insbesondere, dass schon mindestens zwei der neuen Post Elektroautos im Stand in Flammen aufgegangen sind ist schon sehr erschreckend. Denn sehr viele von diesen Fahrzeugen gibt es ja noch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ach ja, vollkommen übertriebene Aufregung. Natürlich warnt die Feuerwehr, neue Situation heißt neue Ausrüstung und Ausbildung.

Aber eine besondere Gefahr, ne nicht wirklich.

Hab schon brennende Autos gelöscht, gefährlich ist etwas unerwartetes. Wie zum Beispiel eine Gasflasche beim brennendem Auto


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ganz interessant: Das ZDF hat das Verkehrsministerium verklagt, mitzuteilen, ob Bußgelder bezüglich der illegalen Anschalteinrichtungen geprüft wurden. Erfolgreiche Auskunftsklage des ZDF - ZDFmediathek
Damit wäre auch gleich die Behauptung von der "Regierungspresse" wiederlegt. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab schon brennende Autos gelöscht, gefährlich ist etwas unerwartetes. Wie zum Beispiel eine Gasflasche beim brennendem Auto



Ein explodierter Akku verhält sich da nicht viel anders.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ja, aber die Frage ist was du erwartest.
Wenn du da ein E aufm Kennzeichen siehst reagierst du dann gleich ganz anders.

Du rennst auch nicht in nen brennenden Discounter (diese klassische freistehende Bauweise) weil du einfach weißt, dass das besonders gefährlich ist und dann handelst du anders.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nur haben nicht alle Elektro-Autos ein Kennzeichen aus Essen. 


Anscheinend brauch das Verkehrsministerium auch noch etwas mit den Genehmigungen. 
Nachruestung von Dieselautos: Keine Genehmigung fuer Hardware - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ist ja logisch, sonst müsste man ja keine Kennzeichnungspflicht fordern nh?

Halt dich einfach mal ans Beispiel, wenn du das E siehst hast du direkt wieder andere Handlungsweisen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein explodierter Akku verhält sich da nicht viel anders.



Doch, eigentlich schon. Zum einen hat ein platzenden Akku um Größenordnungen weniger Kraft, eigentlich ist das nur ein recht kleines Volumen heißen Dampfes, zum anderen können Gasflaschen, solange sie dicht sind, nicht brennen. Vor allem nicht ohne externe Sauerstoffzufuhr.

Je nach Inhalt ist Gas somit ggf. weitaus gefährlicher (CNG) oder vergleichsweise harmlos (Butan/Propan werden dagegen bei relativ geringen Drücken gelagert, da hätte ich mehr Angst vor einer Druckluftflasche. Deren Inhalt brennt nach dem Platzen zwar nicht, aber wenn man weit genug weg ist, um letzteres unbeschadet zu überstehen, kann man auch brennendem Campinggas zugucken). Aber vor allem werden sie erst zum Thema, wenn sich etwas gut und heiß brennbares in unmittelbarer Nähe befindet und angezündet wurde. Die vielen kleinen Li-Io-Zellen heutiger Elektroautos können dagegen zwar nur in unmittelbarer Nähe Schaden anrichten (und selbst dann muss man unglücklich getroffen werden, um bleibenden Schaden zu erleiden - berücksichtigt man die Hüllen drum rum dürfte manch osteuropäisches Feuerwerk gefährlicher sein), aber damit es losgeht braucht es nur ein Bisschen Krafteinwirkung, ein spitzes Metallteil oder ähnliches Standardrepertoire jedes Autounfalls. Und dann kann man die nächsten Stunden nur noch Abstand halten.
Ob man E-Auto-Herstellern die resultierenden Autobahn-Vollsperrungen in Rechnung stellen kann? Oder sie verpflichten, den Feuerweheren passende Spezial-Bergetechnik für noch brennende Fahrzeuge bereitzustellen? Bei der heutigen Verkehrsdichte dürfte quasi täglich irgendwo in Deutschland ein Auto brennen, aber bislang interessiert es keinen (außer den Ex-Eigentümer. Und verfickte Gaffer), weil nur eine Spur für 15-60 Minuten inkl. Abschleppen gesperrt wird. Ein Tesla, aus dem alle paar Minuten eine 2170er Zelle bis zu 10 m weit herausgeschleudert werden könnte, erfordert dagegen einen Sicherheitsabstand von mindestens drei Fahrspuren, blockiert bei einem Unfall an der Mittelleitplanke also die komplette Autobahn in beide Richtungen. Und das nach bisherigen Erfahrungen 2-3 Stunden lang und in Anbetracht der Hitzeentwicklung wird man danach erstmal neu asphaltieren müssen und nicht nur ein Bisschen Löschschaum und Trümmer beseitigen, wie bei einem herkömmlichen Fahrzeugbrand.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Interessante Annahmen, wurdest du dafür ausgebildet oder bist du eher der Autodidakt?


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

BGH: Sachmangel zu vermuten. Die Chancen geneppter Kaeufer duerften damit merklich gestiegen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Deswegen hat sich VW bisher auch immer mit einem Vergleich um ein BGH-Urteil gedrückt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das nach bisherigen Erfahrungen 2-3 Stunden lang und in Anbetracht der Hitzeentwicklung wird man danach erstmal neu asphaltieren müssen und nicht nur ein Bisschen Löschschaum und Trümmer beseitigen, wie bei einem herkömmlichen Fahrzeugbrand.



Wobei in einigen Fällen auch Flusssäure ausgetreten ist und die ist extrem heimtückisch und hoch toxisch. Die will mein Vater nicht mal im Labor stehen haben.

Edit: Mittlerweile hat die Post 460 Fahrzeuge zur Überprüfung aus dem Verkehr gezogen.
Deutsche Post untersucht 460 Elektrofahrzeuge | GMX



			
				https://www.gmx.net/magazine/auto/stecker-gezogen-deutsche-post-elektrowagen-verkehr-33620004 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund: mögliche Brandgefahr. Denn vergangenen November war es in fast fabrikneuen Wagen zu zwei Bränden gekommen. Einmal in Singen in Baden-Württemberg, elf Tage später in Teuchern in Sachsen-Anhalt. Menschen waren dabei zwar nicht zu Schaden gekommen, allerdings traten hochgiftige Fluorwasserstoffe aus und Sendungen wurden beschädigt.
> 
> Wie unter anderem "tagesschau.de" berichtet, waren die Brände offenbar durch fehlerhafte Verschweißungen an den Batterien ausgelöst worden.



Braende bei E-Autos der Post: 460 Streetscooter aus dem Verkehr gezogen | tagesschau.de


----------



## DIY-Junkie (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen hat sich VW bisher auch immer mit einem Vergleich um ein BGH-Urteil gedrückt.
> Wobei in einigen Fällen auch Flusssäure ausgetreten ist und die ist extrem heimtückisch und hoch toxisch. Die will mein Vater nicht mal im Labor stehen haben.



Das hat aber eher was mit dem neuen tollen Kältemittel HFO-1234yf zu tun. Da kann es zur Bildung von Fluorwasserstoff kommen. Und ja, das Zeug will man nicht in der Nähe haben.


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

Allgemein die Sachlage noch mal zusammengefasst für Nicht(MINT)wissenschaftler:
Diesel-Debatte: Mathematiker wirft Umweltbundesamt Rechenfehler vor | Video zu Plusminus | Das Erste Mediathek
Vielleicht fördert das das Verstehen etwas besser.

Have fun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessante Annahmen, wurdest du dafür ausgebildet oder bist du eher der Autodidakt?



Ich hab auch eine kleinere professionelle Ausbildung, die unter anderem Druckluftanlagen umfasst (mir aber nie einen Job eingebracht hat); Verbrennung von Gasen und Reaktionen in beschädigten Batterien autodiktatisch erweitert auf Basis recht guter, teilweise universitärer Chemiekenntnisse angeeignet. Wirkungsreichweite aktueller E-Auto-Akkupacks habe ich banal aus Videos brennender Teslas abgeleitet. Auch wie eine einzelne, mutwillig zerstörte Li-Io-Zelle hochgeht, ist gut dokumentiert.

Reicht nicht für amtliches Gefährdungsgutachten, aber um die Bedeutung der Brennbarkeit von Gas beim platzen eines Tanks grob einzuordnen (allgemein bekannter Orientierungspunkt: Man kann brennende Öl- und Gasquellen mit Sprengstoff auspusten, so schlecht brennt Gas bevor es sich gleichmäßig mit Luft zu einem zündbaren Gemisch vermengt) respektive im Gegenzug die mechanische Energie im komprimierten Gas (egal ob brennbar oder nicht) abzuschätzen. Fazit: Letztere ist um mindestens eine, ich tippe eher 2-3 Größenordnungen heftiger. Brennen kann das Gas nunmal nur an der Oberfläche der sich bildenden Gaswolke. Die ist anfangs noch klein und dehnt sich später vor allem nach oben aus - die unmittelbar durch Verbrennung freigesetzte Energie ist beschränkt. Der Druck wird dagegen beim platzen eines Tanks in Sekundenbruchteilen vollumfänglich in eine Druckwelle umgewandelt. Das zerfetzt halbe Autos, obwohl ein Großteil des Drucks fast ohne Widerstand durch die berstenden Scheiben entweicht und kann solide Ziegelmauern einreißen oder im näheren Umkreis sämtliche Häuse entglasen. Um die gleiche Wirkung mit einer Gas-Explosion zu erreichen, muss man mindestens ein Zimmer, eher eine halbe Wohnung mit brennbarem Gemisch füllen und erst dann zünden. Genau das ist aber bei einem Fahrzeugbrand unmöglich, weil das Feuer vor der Gasfreisetzung dar ist.

Li-Io dagegen... Ich würd sowas nicht in meiner Hand hochgehen haben wollen, aber mit solider Kleidung, erst recht einer Feuerwehruniform, würde ich schon aus 1 m Entfernung nichts schlimmeres als einen blauen Fleck erwarten. Wenn es ganz ungünstig aufkommt eine gebrochene Rippe. Reingucken, erst recht ohne Visier, kann natürlich bei allen herumfliegenden Objekten zu einem längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt führen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei in einigen Fällen auch Flusssäure ausgetreten ist und die ist extrem heimtückisch und hoch toxisch. Die will mein Vater nicht mal im Labor stehen haben.





DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das hat aber eher was mit dem neuen tollen Kältemittel HFO-1234yf zu tun. Da kann es zur Bildung von Fluorwasserstoff kommen. Und ja, das Zeug will man nicht in der Nähe haben.



Aber es erlaubt den KFZ-Herstellern halt noch ein paar weitere Jahre, ihre antiken niedruck-Klimaanlagen zu verbauen, obwohl schon vor 10 Jahren CO2-basierte Einsatzbereit waren....
Flusssäure bei Batterien habe ich dagegen noch nicht gehört, wüsste auch nicht dass diese nenneswerte Mengen Fluor enthalten. Erst recht nicht konzentriert und bei wenigen, fein verteilten Fluoratomen ist die Bildung und das Auslaufen von Flusssäure auzuschließen, eben gerade weil das Zeug so reaktiv ist. Um weiter als einen Zentimeter zu fließen muss man erstmal genug Säure versammeln, dass die sich an den Substanzen abregiert, die ihr auf dem Zentimeter begegnen, sondern dass die ganze Misere über eine reagierende Schicht hinwegfließen kann. Dass das bei Kältemitteln möglich ist, klingt aber auch schon wieder nach megafail. Die Klimakompressoren liegen schließlich in Motornähe und die Leitungen können durchaus nahe an heißen Teilen der Abgasanlage vorbeiführen. Wenn sich das Zeug unter thermischer Einwirkung zu Flusssäure respektive Vorläufersubstanzen zersetzt, dann kann dass auch schon vor einem Fahrzeugbrand einfach durch eine Undichtigkeit an falscher Stelle gefährlich werden. Und undicht werfen KFZ-Klimas sehr gerne mal, dass ist ja einer der Gründe warum ältere, klima- oder gar ozonschädliche Substanzen verboten wurden.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reicht nicht für amtliches Gefährdungsgutachten, aber um die Bedeutung der Brennbarkeit von Gas beim platzen eines Tanks grob einzuordnen (allgemein bekannter Orientierungspunkt: Man kann brennende Öl- und Gasquellen mit Sprengstoff auspusten, so schlecht brennt Gas bevor es sich gleichmäßig mit Luft zu einem zündbaren Gemisch vermengt) respektive im Gegenzug die mechanische Energie im komprimierten Gas (egal ob brennbar oder nicht) abzuschätzen.



Wobei man vor dem Löschen von Gasbränden die Gaszufuhr abstellen muss. Sonst könnte sich nach dem Löschen doch noch ein explosives Gemisch bilden, was dann bei einem Funken hochgeht.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ja das mit dem Sprengstoff ist ein praktisch doofes Beispiel 
Auch wenn es unter gewissen Rahmenbedingungen funktionieren kann.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es kann nicht, es funktioniert definitiv  Frag mal in Schweden nach, die hatten keine Lust auf Feuerlöschen letztes Jahr, also mal eben ein paar Jets hin geschickt und das Feuer ausgebombt


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Gegenfeuer sind gängige Praxis, aber ausbomben naja kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand macht.

Außerdem ging es um Gas.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

Was mit Waldbränden geht klappt auch mit gasbetriebenen Autos  

Schweden bekaempft Waldbraende mit dem Gripen | Cockpit


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Gut, hab mich wohl geirrt.
Aber dann brennt das Feuer wahrscheinlich auch nur über der Erde, eine große Gefahr bei Waldbränden ist ja, dass es noch tief im Boden sitzt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was mit Waldbränden geht klappt auch mit gasbetriebenen Autos
> 
> Schweden bekaempft Waldbraende mit dem Gripen | Cockpit



Bei der Bundeswehr läuft das halt andersherum: Meppen: Brand in Moor durch Schiesserprobung von Airbus Helicopters ausgeloest - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Da steht doch noch, dass das Airbus war


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man vor dem Löschen von Gasbränden die Gaszufuhr abstellen muss. Sonst könnte sich nach dem Löschen doch noch ein explosives Gemisch bilden, was dann bei einem Funken hochgeht.



Das ist definitiv eine große Gefahr, Leitungslecks löscht man meines Wissens nach deswegen auch überhaupt nicht, sondern dreht ihnen nur den Hahn ab. Eine nachströmende Wolke wäre viel gefährlicher als eine brennende Flamme. Aber bei einer Gasflasche im Auto ist die Gasmenge ja von vorneherein begrenzt und mit der Ausnahme von Tanks, die Gas notablassen (und im Zuge des Löschens die Zufuhr automatisch abstellen würden, weil sie abkühlen), findet eine kontinuierliche Freisetzung überhaupt nicht statt. Da geht es um die Gefahr eine jetzt-nicht-dichten-aber-gleich-geplatzen-Gasflasche. Und die ist meiner Einschätzung nach bei einer der üblichen 3-6 kg Camping-Teile, vermutlich aber auch bei einer größeren Butan/Propan-Schweißerflasche geringer, als wenn beispielsweise 2-3 Pressluftflaschen von Sporttauchern im Feuer liegen. Deren Inhalt brennt zwar bei der Freisetzung nicht, aber ausgehend von gut 200 bar, berstdruck bei überhitzung vermutlich >>350 bar hat man beim Platzen ganz andere Energien im Spiel als bei einem Butantank, der afaik <10 bar im Normalzustand hat. Und bei Batterien herrschen noch einmal andere Bedingungen, da unkontrollierte Reaktionen in den Zellen zwar sehr hohe Drücke aufbauen könnten, das aber nur sehr kleine Volumen mit sehr viel Material drum sind. Ähnlich wie ein Feuerwerkskracher, der eine kleine Menge Schwarzpulver in sehr viel Pappe einschließt. Wenn sowas platzt, dann knallt es und das Objekt fliegt, sollte es nicht durch andere Teile aufgehalten werden, ein paar Meter davon. Abgesehen davon, dass es heiß ist und sekundär-Brände auslösen kann, halte ich das in etwas für so gefährlich wie einen geworfenen Stein: Tut weh, kann ins Auge gehen, aber das wars dann auch. Ärgerlich für Feuerwehr und Straßen(nicht)nutzer ist halt nur, dass in einem Batterieauto ettliche tausend dieser "Steinschleudern" sitzen und es stunden dauert, bis sie alle ausgelöst haben und man die Gegend räumen kann. Da ist ein Benzintank deutlich pflegeleichter. (Zumal die normalerweise eh nicht brennen, wenn die Feuerwehr rechtzeitig eintrifft. Zwischen Tank und potentiellen Zündquellen liegen schließlich 2 m und einige Lagen blech. Wird Hilfe gerufen sobald es vorne raucht, kann also geschlöscht werden, bevor es hinten auch nur war wird.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Gegenfeuer sind gängige Praxis, aber ausbomben naja kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand macht.
> 
> Außerdem ging es um Gas.



Für Waldbrände war mir das auch nicht geläufig. Vermutlich haben die Schweden es in ihrer Verzweiflung einfach mal ausprobiert. Prinzipiell funktioniert das Verfahren mit allem gut, was schnell brennt und eine geringe Wärmekapazität hat. Durch die Druckwelle werden Flammen zuverlässig ausgeblasen und bei angemessener Größe der Detonation (für ein Gasleck, eine Ölquelle, etc. kein Problem. Für ein Waldgebiet schon eher) wird auch für eine gewisse Zeit der Sauerstoff entzogen. In dieser Phase muss das Objekt dann aber auch unter seine Zündtemperatur abkühlen - klappt mit Gas hervorragend, mit Holz vermutlich nur bei großen Bomben und/oder wenn es noch nicht lang brandte und/oder wenn ein Großteil schon verbrannt ist. Wenn einen großen Holzklotz eine halbe Stunde im Feuer hatte kann man ihn dagegen von außen ersticken, wie man will. Der glüht auch fünf Minuten später noch so stark, dass ein bißchen Wind ihn wieder entfachen würde.
(Ach ja: ein gewisser Abstand zu wertvollen Objekten ist bei der Sprengmethode auch noch zu empfehlen. Obwohl beispielsweise Öl die genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllt, würde ich für Fonduebrände doch eher eine Löschdecke empfehlen )


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

Jetzt warnen uns die Manager von VW vor der AfD... 



> *Die in Thüringen aufgewachsene VW-Managerin Hiltrud Werner* hat vor einem Erstarken der AfD bei den Wahlen in Ostdeutschland gewarnt.
> ...
> Ursache für die AfD-Erfolge ist nach ihrer Ansicht auch, dass die  "*Nöte der Menschen im Osten nicht ernst genommen werden*". Die Politik  liefere immer wieder Argumente für die Populisten.
> 
> ...



Und wo Frau Werner ist bitte der Unterschied zwischen VW und den Käufern / Investoren aus dem Westen? VW wollte doch auch nur das Geld seiner Kunden, das diese dabei um ihr sauberes Auto beschissen wurden und jetzt im Regen stehen war VW doch genauso egal und man interessiert sich nicht für die Nöte dieser Käufer. 
VW wäre demnach also mindestens genauso Schuld an jedem AfD Wähler der einen VW gekauft hat, wie die von ihr propagierten westlichen Geldhaie an dem Ostdeutschen AfD-Wähler.


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon gepostet wurde, hab hier nicht alles gelesen 
Aber gestern hatte ich einen Artikel gelesen, dass wohl ein NOX Grenzwert von 30 mikrogramm im Gespräch ist und davon weitere 96 Städte betroffen wären und manche wie Berlin dann sogar auch die Euro 6 Diesel aussperren wollen. Wenn das so kommt bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie die Halter darauf reagieren


----------



## DKK007 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Erst mal abwarten, wie sich das ganze entwickelt und dann günstig einen Diesel kaufen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (9. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Warum nicht gleich einen Grenzwert von Null µg/m³? Das wäre wenigstens konsequent.
Technische Machbarkeit interessiert die Politik doch ohnehin wenig (siehe auch Urheberrechtsreform) und damit könnte man schließlich sämtliche Verbrenner aus dem Verkehr ziehen und die Leute zum Kauf der ultra-umweltschonenden Elektroautos bewegen. Natürlich gibts dafür weder die Rohstoffe noch die Infrastruktur (und umweltschonend ist das schon gar nicht), aber das sind ja wieder diese hässlichen Details technischer Machbarkeit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Technische Machbarkeit interessiert die Politik doch ohnehin wenig


Es gibt genügend Fahrzeuge, die die aktuellen Grenzwerte einhalten. Nur bestimmte Hersteller weigern sich beharrlich... 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> I Wenn das so kommt bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie die Halter darauf reagieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie immer mit Egoismus, weil jeder meint, er hätte ein Recht, andere zu vergiften. Es geht nicht nur um Fahrzeuge, es geht um Feuerungsstellen, die in den letzten Jahren übrigens oft genug stillgelegt wurden, wenn Grenzwerte verletzt wurden, und es geht um andere Arten der Erzeugung. Ich habe nicht die Datengrundlage des Exekutive, Die Politik hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dads Gesetze eingehalten werden. Wie ist deren Entscheidung,


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Natürlich ist das technisch machbar.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



> Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.



-Seit Jaaaaahren ist die Technologie dafür bekannt und anwendbar, schon lange lange vor "Abgasskandalen"
-Genau wie Diesel Rückgewinnung aus Bestimmten Kunstoffen/Müll
-Oder Öl-Reinigung im Laufenden Motor der das Öl über den vielfachen Zeitraum Rußfrei hält- Selbst die Schmierfähigkeit bleibt um einiges länger auf ein sehr Guten Level. Und das OHNE riesen großen Aufwand. Ich weiß von Baumaschienen die nach 8- 10.000 Stunden noch Optimal geschmiert sind, und das Öl Sauber als würden sie mit Gas laufen. Lediglich Trüb!
-Wasserstoff Motoren sind schon seit 40 Jahren lauffähig. In dieser Zeit hätte man die Produktion und Lauffähigkeit schon so Leistungsfähig Optimieren können...
Motren könnten Heute locker 1 Million km laufen. Ich bin selber schon Daimler Modelle als Benziner mit 700.000Km und ersten Motor gefahren und mehr... Schnurren wie ein Kätzchen auch andere Hersteller. Ein Hemi V8 im Ford F150 1,2 Mio Km lief wie ein Traum. Der Mecedes 4,3 und der Audi A8 4.2 meines Vaters haben beide knapp 500.000 Km und wenn Benziner das können dann ganz sicher auch Diesel. Und wie gesagt, die können Heute und auch Gestern durch Test bestätigt, den Diesel Rußausstoß bis zu 80% Reduzieren, und zwar Real Reduzieren je nach zugrunde liegenden Motoren und Einsatzzweck.

- Ich habe Vollverstärker Die laufen ohne Defekt seit: (Technics 7700K) 42 J. / (Kenwood KA 9800) 41 J. und Weitere! Der Harman/K. AVR 171 Tag 1 Endstufe durch, nach 2 Jahren HDMI Ausgabe, nach 4,5 Jahren Lautstärkeregler ohne Funktion nach 5 Jahren Übertragungsunterbrechnungen und schutzschalter Auslösungen ohne Anlass. und auch weitere neue AVR von Yamaha  Pionieer etc die genau so lange laufen wie sie müssen- Auch wenn das Thema etwas abschweift es gehört zusammen.

Das ist heute alles immer nur verarsche und wir lassen es mit uns machen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (10. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Fahrzeuge, die die aktuellen Grenzwerte einhalten. Nur bestimmte Hersteller weigern sich beharrlich...


Ja, das geht, unter immer höherem Aufwand. Es wird der CO2 Ausstoß begrenzt und gleichzeitig soll NOx auch noch im Rahmen gehalten werden, das schließt sich normalerweise aus.
Bezahlen muss das am Ende der Kunde, durch höhere Anschaffungskosten und vor allem Wartungskosten durch einen erhöhten Harnstoffverbrauch oder zugesetzte AGR-Ventile, die gereinigt bzw. getauscht werden müssen.
Über die Sinnhaftigkeit der CO2 Begrenzung von PKW oder die NOx Grenzwerte ließe sich auch viel diskutieren.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie immer mit Egoismus, weil jeder meint, er hätte ein Recht, andere zu vergiften. Es geht nicht nur um Fahrzeuge, es geht um Feuerungsstellen, die in den letzten Jahren übrigens oft genug stillgelegt wurden, wenn Grenzwerte verletzt wurden, und es geht um andere Arten der Erzeugung. Ich habe nicht die Datengrundlage des Exekutive, Die Politik hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dads Gesetze eingehalten werden. Wie ist deren Entscheidung,


Es gibt Statistiken, die belegen, dass die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung in den Städten mit den höchsten NOx Werten am größten ist 
Spaß beiseite, ich stimme zu, wobei man sagen muss, dass es im Einzelfall schon um viel geht. Ein Auto kauft man sich nicht einfach mal so und wenn es im Nachhinein durch neue Richtlinien entwertet oder in der Nutzung eingeschränkt wird, ist das natürlich unschön. Immerhin hängt für viele Arbeitnehmer recht viel davon ab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ja, das geht, unter immer höherem Aufwand. Es wird der CO2 Ausstoß begrenzt und gleichzeitig soll NOx auch noch im Rahmen gehalten werden, das schließt sich normalerweise aus..


Nur, wenn man mit 3to über 250km/h schnell fahren will. Anstatt zu betrügen, sollten die Hersteller die entsprechenden Strafzahlungen für Fahrzeuge mit höherem Verbrauch bezahlen und an den Endkunden weiter geben. Von dem Geld können dann Bäume gepflanzt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wobei die wenigsten SUVs 3t haben. Die meisten liegen so bei 2,5t.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ändert nichts daran, dass sich "wenig CO2" und "wenig NOx" mitnichen gegenseitig ausschließen. Das passt sogar sehr gut zusammen, wie zahlreiche Verkehrsteilnehmer sogar beweisen (die sogenannten "Radfahrer" z.B.).
Was sich gegenseitig ausschließt:
"wenig CO2" und "wenig NOx" UND "über 200 km/h" UND "Platz für 7 Leute obwohl nur einer drinsitzt" UND "0 Verletzungen wenn ich so gegen eine Mauer fahre". Aber niemand schreibt die hinteren drei Kriterien vor. 3 Tonnen oder 2,5 Tonnen? Selbst wenn man keinen Verzicht prädigt und die heutigen Realgeschwindigkeiten beibehält, würden für die heute merhheitlich genutzten Transportkapazitäten 0,5 Tonnen reichen. Alles andere ist Ego, Protz, überschüssige Kapazität und ein Bisschen Komfort. Kurz: Luxus. Und sobald der Luxus einiger über der Gesundheit anderer steht, läuft was gewaltig schief.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und sobald der Luxus einiger über der Gesundheit anderer steht, läuft was gewaltig schief.


Stimmt, so gesehen läuft aber schon seit Jahrtausenden ziemlich viel schief.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wobei man die meisten antiken Formen überwunden hat, meist mit sehr negativen gesundheitlichen Folgen für diejenigen, die sich zu Lasten anderer ein schönes Leben gemacht haben. SUV-Fahrer haben noch nicht den "auf die Guillotine"-Status.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (12. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei man die meisten antiken Formen überwunden hat, ....


Meinst du, das gibts heute nicht mehr? Die Methoden sind zwar andere und die gesundheitlichen Folgen vielleicht auch, aber grundsätzlich sehe ich wenig Fortschritt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich meine, was ich sage: "Die Formen" haben sich geändert.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Schoen ist es auf der Welt zu sein? UN stellt GEO-Bericht vor.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

CSU Feinstaubverschwörungstheoretiker Scheuer konnte es sich nicht verkneifen sich die Peinlichkeit anzutun der EU-Kommision den Brief der Ärzte, der mit den falschen Berechnungen, inkl. seiner persöhnlichen Empfehlung die Feinstaubwerte nochmal zu überprüfen, zukommen zu  lassen.

Die Antwort der EU-Kommision darauf:



> Auch einen Seitenhieb auf die Fehler in dem Bericht der Lungenärzte,  den Scheuer praktischerweise gleich mit nach Brüssel geschickt hatte,  können sich die EU-Politiker nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Sie danken Scheuer,  "dass Sie uns als Anlage zu Ihrem Schreiben eine Darstellung der  Kritikpunkte mehrerer Mediziner in Deutschland zugeschickt haben".
> 
> ...



Eine noch dickere Watsche ins Gesicht kann man jemanden eigentlich nicht mehr verpassen, aber hey, ist falsch, scheißt der Scheuer aber drauf, stimmt trotzdem! Die Erde "ist auch flach", unzählige Belege sagen das Gegenteil, egal, stimmt trotzdem! 

Passend dazu kamen die "Linksversiften Ökoterroristen" vom Max Planck Institut in einer Studie zu dem Ergebnis das die Zahl der Menschen die jährlich alleine in Europa an den Folgen von verschmutzter Luft sterben bei etwa 800.000 Menschen (weltweit ca. 8,8 Mio. jährlich) liegen und sprachen sich u.a. dafür aus das der Grenzwert für Feinstaub noch weiter verschärft werden müsse.

Studie: Deutlich mehr Todesopfer durch schmutzige Luft in EU | WEB.DE

Aber wer braucht auch schon Lebensqualität und Gesundheit wenn ein anderer dafür auf deine Kosten unnützes Geld und Reichtum haben kann, nicht?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Passend dazu kamen die "Linksversiften Ökoterroristen" vom Max Planck Institut in einer Studie zu dem Ergebnis das die Zahl der Menschen die jährlich alleine in Europa an den Folgen von verschmutzter Luft sterben bei etwa 800.000 Menschen (weltweit ca. 8,8 Mio. jährlich) liegen und sprachen sich u.a. dafür aus das der Grenzwert für Feinstaub noch weiter verschärft werden müsse.
> Studie: Deutlich mehr Todesopfer durch schmutzige Luft in EU | WEB.DE


Zwei Anmerkungen dazu:
1. Das sagt die Studie in keiner Zeile. Es wird eine durchschnittliche Lebensverkürzung von 2,2 Jahren in Europa errechnet. Eine doch leicht andere Aussage oder?

2. Ich zitiere aus dem paper: "By combining the new GEMM of Burnett et al., which is based on an unmatched large number of cohort studies, with global air pollution exposure data, we estimate that the attributable excess mortality rate is about 8.79 million per year with an overall uncertainty of about ±50%."
Das nenne ich mal.... diskussionswürdig. Anmerkungen?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Zwei Anmerkungen dazu:
> 1. Das sagt die Studie in keiner Zeile. Es wird eine durchschnittliche Lebensverkürzung von 2,2 Jahren in Europa errechnet. Eine doch leicht andere Aussage oder?
> 
> 2. Ich zitiere aus dem paper: "By combining the new GEMM of Burnett et al., which is based on an unmatched large number of cohort studies, with global air pollution exposure data, we estimate that the attributable excess mortality rate is about 8.79 million per year with an overall uncertainty of about ±50%."
> Das nenne ich mal.... diskussionswürdig. Anmerkungen?



Also sagst du das Max Planck Institut weiß selbst nicht was es bei sich auf der Webseite da schreibt? 



> Denn mit ihrer Studie, die in der aktuellen Ausgabe des European Heart  Journals veröffentlicht wird, aktualisierten die Mainzer Forscher  jüngste Berechnungen des Global Burden of Disease (GBD), einer  weltweiten Gesundheitsstudie und auch Ergebnisse eigener früherer  Untersuchungen : Bis vor Kurzem gingen sie von einer globalen  Sterblichkeitsrate durch Luftverschmutzung von rund 4,5 Millionen  Menschen pro Jahr aus. *Der neu berechnete Wert liegt bei 8,8 Millionen  pro Jahr. Allein in Europa sterben demnach jährlich knapp 800.000  Menschen vorzeitig an den Folgen von Luftverschmutzung.*
> 
> Max-Planck-Institut fuer Chemie: Luftverschmutzung verkuerzt das Leben der Europaeer rund zwei Jahre



In der gleichen Studie steht übrigens auch das:



> The annual excess mortality rate from am-bient air pollution in Europe is 790 000 [95% confidence interval (95% CI) 645 000–934 000]
> (Seite 1 unter: "Methods and Resaults")
> 
> https://academic.oup.com/DocumentLibrary/EHJ/2019_PR/ehz135.pdf



Sie geben ihren Konfidenzintervall, also die Genauigkeit ihrer Einschätzung, für Europa mit 95% an an.
Neue Diskusionsbasis?

Das halt das Problem mit Einzeilern aus Studien, aus dem Zusammenhang der Studie gerissen können sie falsche Eindrücke wiedergeben.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Was die Wissenschaftler schreiben und was die PR Abteilung daraus macht, sind immer zwei paar Schuhe, glaub mir 
Ich bezog mich aber auf deine Wortwahl, die etwas leicht anderes impliziert.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Zwei Anmerkungen dazu:
> 1. Das sagt die Studie in keiner Zeile. Es wird eine durchschnittliche Lebensverkürzung von 2,2 Jahren in Europa errechnet. Eine doch leicht andere Aussage oder?



Ist doch auch logisch, denn noch nie hat ein Arzt auf einem Totenschein geschrieben, dass Feinstaub oder Rauchen die Todesursache war. 
Es geht darum, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher zu sterben größer ist, je mehr man sich dessen aussetzt.
Nicht ohne Grund sind damals überdurchschnittlich mehr Leute an Krebs gestorben, die nach 9/11 geholfen haben. Auch dort hat niemand in den Totenschein geschrieben, dass die an den Folgen der Überreste gestorben sind.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (14. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das hab ich doch gar nicht bestritten. Es ging mir um die Formulierung:
A: In EU sterben jährlich 800000 Menschen an Luftverschmutzung
B: In EU sterben jährlich 800000 Menschen im Durchschnitt 2,2 Jahre früher an den Folgen von Luftverschmutzung (mit einer Unsicherheit von 50 %!)

Das sind unterschiedliche Aussagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> B: In EU sterben jährlich 800000 Menschen im Durchschnitt 2,2 Jahre früher an den Folgen von Luftverschmutzung (mit einer Unsicherheit von 50 %!)
> 
> Das sind unterschiedliche Aussagen.



Ja nur das deine Aussage B da so eben nicht aus der Studie hervor geht. 

Die Unsicherheit bezieht sich auf die Sterblichkeit weltweit und das man da eine Fehlertoleranz von 50% bzgl der Zahlen einräumt dürfte nachvollziehbar sein, da nicht überall auf der Welt gleich gut Daten zu dem Thema vorhanden und erhoben werden wie dies in Europa der Fall ist, so das es da eben zu einer möglichen Abweichung kommen kann.

Für die Europa selbst sagen sie ja sehen sie ihre Genauigkeit der Einschätzung bei 95%.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Um 1,8 Miillionen Personenjahre pro Jahr z.B. durch frühen Kindstod zu verlieren, müssten übrigens jedes Jahr 21200 Geburten zusätzlich tödlich enden. Das wären über 4 Prozent. Ob Mr. beScheuert es auch schönzureden versuchen würde, wenn jeden Tag in jeder Klinik jemand in die Endbindungsstation gehen und jedem 20. Säugling ungestraft den Hals umdrehen würde?


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wobei man bedenken muss, das die Leute ja nicht 80 Jahre eher sterben, sondern 2 Jahre. Also in einem Alter, wo viele eh schon ein Pflegefall sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man bedenken muss, das die Leute ja nicht 80 Jahre eher sterben, sondern 2 Jahre. Also in einem Alter, wo viele eh schon ein Pflegefall sind.



Seit wann funktioniert das so?
Genügend Raucher die an den Folgen des Rauchens sterben sterben ja auch nicht erst mit 78. Nur weil von Durchschnittlich 2 Jahren die Rede ist heißt das eben nicht das deshalb die absolute Mehrheit erst im Pflegealter dahinscheidet, schließlich geht es hier nicht um bereinigte Durchschnittseinkommen. 

Es dürfte ausreichend Menschen an stark belasteten Orten geben die auch schon deutlich früher durch die schlechte Luft ins Gras beißen.

*edit*
Ein bisschen erinnert mich das Ganze argumentieren gegen schlechte Luftqualität an Impfgegner: "Meine Großmutter war auch nicht geimpft und ist nicht an Masern gestorben."
Genauso hier: "Ich kenne auch jemanden der sein Leben lang direkt an einer verkehrsstarken Kreuzung gewohnt hat / geraucht hat und trotzdem 80 geworden ist."


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Bei dem ganzen Thema kann man schon irgendwie be"scheuer"t bei werden... 

*Dieselautos: Die Groko weicht die Abgas-Grenzwerte auf | heute-show vom 15.03.2019*
(Quelle: youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cm9LgvNfRro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wobei auch der Teil zum "Staatlichen automobilen Sicherheitsinstitut = Stasi" und zur Polizeigewalt sehr gut war. 

Die beiden Monitor-Sendungen, aus denen zitiert wurde:
Monitor vom 09.03.2017 - Monitor - Das Erste
Monitor vom 15.11.2018 - Monitor - Das Erste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seit wann funktioniert das so?
> Genügend Raucher die an den Folgen des Rauchens sterben sterben ja auch nicht erst mit 78. Nur weil von Durchschnittlich 2 Jahren die Rede ist heißt das eben nicht das deshalb die absolute Mehrheit erst im Pflegealter dahinscheidet, schließlich geht es hier nicht um bereinigte Durchschnittseinkommen.



Unabhängig davon, wann sie sterben: Lungenleiden und Bluthochdruck schlagen nicht plötzlich zu. Wer mit 78 an den Folgen von Luftverschmutzung stirbt, statt mit 80, der mag seit 75 Pflegefall gewesen sein.
Aber ohne die Verschmutzung wäre er es erst mit 77 oder später geworden.

Unterm Strich bleiben zwei Jahre weniger Leben und wenn man das auf die Gesamtzahlen hochrechnet ist ein genauso großer Verlust, wie wenn jeder 20. gar nicht erst geboren werden würde. (volkswirtschaftlich ist es sogar noch schwerwiegender. Jedes 20. Baby zu keulen würde schließlich Ausbildungskosten einsparen, während Lungen- und Herzkranke teuer behandelt und gepflegt werden müssen.)


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nur vergisst du, dass der 80 jährige 40 Jahre lang gearbeitet und Steuern gezahlt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das hätten entsprechend länger arbeitsfähig bleibende, die unverschmutzte Luft atmen, auch.


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unterm Strich bleiben zwei Jahre weniger Leben und wenn man das auf die Gesamtzahlen hochrechnet ist ein genauso großer Verlust, wie wenn jeder 20. gar nicht erst geboren werden würde. (volkswirtschaftlich ist es sogar noch schwerwiegender. Jedes 20. Baby zu keulen würde schließlich Ausbildungskosten einsparen, während Lungen- und Herzkranke teuer behandelt und gepflegt werden müssen.)



Wobei die Pest früher schnell mal 80-90% aller Einwohner eines Dorfes dahingerafft hat. Da haben wir es heute schon gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Pest früher schnell mal 80-90% aller Einwohner eines Dorfes dahingerafft hat. Da haben wir es heute schon gut.



Die Pest war aber ein Ergebnis von mangelnden Wissen und damit einhergehender Hygenemängel, die Auswirkungen von schlechter Luft sind inzwischen aber schon eine Weile bekannt und die Auswirkungen entsprechend nicht das Ergebnis von Unwissen, sondern schlicht Unwillen auf Wohlstand weniger Personen und dafür "mobiler" Arbeitskräfte zu Gunsten des gesundheitlichen Wohlergehens vieler Menschen und die Kostenersparnis für die gesundheitlichen Langzeitfolgen der Gesellschaft zu "verzichten".


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Mittlerweile gibt es die ersten Langzeittests zu den Nachrüstungen: Diesel-Nachruestungen im Test: Hardware fuer 80 Prozent weniger Stickoxide | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Pest früher schnell mal 80-90% aller Einwohner eines Dorfes dahingerafft hat. Da haben wir es heute schon gut.



Ich sag nicht, dass früher alles besser war. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat man Leute, die man der Verbreitung der Pest bezichtigt hat, zu diesen Zeiten auf den Scheiterhaufen gepackt. Und das in erheblicher Zahl. Es wäre also im Interesse der Autokonzern-Manager, dass sie auf die Diesel-Problematik eine bessere Antwort finden, als die Menschen seinerzeit auf die Pest.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Während der Deutsche Dieselbesitzer, trotz vorhandener Hardwarenachrüstungssets, mit den Kosten im Regen stehen gelassen wird rührt der Deutsche Staat fleißig, natürlich auf Kosten der Steuerzahler, die Werbetrommel für Umtauschaktionen der Deutschen Autobauer:
*
Dieselskandal: "Warum soll ich jetzt dafür geradestehen?" / Spiegel TV*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUxg4b4G7TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Laufzeit: 6:20min)

Recht & Gesetz gilt halt scheinbar nur in eine Richtung...


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es die ersten Langzeittests zu den Nachrüstungen: Diesel-Nachruestungen im Test: Hardware fuer 80 Prozent weniger Stickoxide | tagesschau.de



Was da nicht steht ist, dass das System beim Opel ständig ausstiegt und die Kiste z.T. nicht mehr fahrtüchtig war.
Das man mit so einem Chemielabor im Auto die Werte senken kann, steht außer Frage --> sie sinnvoll und wirtschaftlich das am Ende ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was da nicht steht ist, dass das System beim Opel ständig ausstiegt und die Kiste z.T. nicht mehr fahrtüchtig war.
> Das man mit so einem Chemielabor im Auto die Werte senken kann, steht außer Frage --> sie sinnvoll und wirtschaftlich das am Ende ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Es ist so wirtschaftlich und sinnvoll das es bei LKW schon seit etwa 2009 Standard ist.
Nur beim PKW will einem die Lobby und Hersteller da was vom Pferd erzählen.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist so wirtschaftlich und sinnvoll das es bei LKW schon seit etwa 2009 Standard ist.
> Nur beim PKW will einem die Lobby und Hersteller da was vom Pferd erzählen.



Was hat ein LKW für einen Anschaffungswert und Abschreibung?
Wenn ich einen Golf 6 (Euro 5 Diesel) aus dem Baujahr 2010 mit mittlerweile z.B.: 180.000km auf dem Tacho für über 3000€ umrüste, hat das nichts mit wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun, da die Kiste vermutlich in 3 Jahren eh ausgetauscht wird.
Das die Adblue-Systeme in Neuwagen eingesetzt gehören zweifelt niemand an.

Mal davon abgesehen hier ist das Ergebnis der "Öko-Lösung":
VW Golf, Jetta und Passat: Friedhof der Schummel-Diesel von VW - autobild.de


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Die Kosten für die Umrüstung müssten halt die Hersteller tragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es ist doch unglaublich, Jahrelang bei VW & Co. mit dem Abgas bescheißen, die Kunden mit dem Schaden stehen lassen, und zu wenig für den Switch auf den kommenden Technologiewechsel in die E-Mobilität tun, aber dann wollen das der Steuerzahler mit seinem Geld doch bitte üppigst für die anstehenden Kosten subventioniert und der Scholz stellt sich hin und sagt, ja, find ich einen klasse Vorschlag... 

Scholz kommt auf VW & Co zu: Finanzminister fuer laengere Foerderung fuer Elektroautos - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Würde man das wenigstens endlich mal dazu nutzen die Automobilbranche als Gegenleistung darauf festzunageln den angerichteten Schaden am Kunden beim Diesel, durch Übernahme der Kosten für Hardwareumrüstungen, zu zahlen, aber nein, es wird wie immer so kommen das die Gegenleistungen ausbleiben und der Steuerzahler nur den Bezahlburschen mimen darf.
Die Autowirtschaft lacht und heimst die Erträge ein, der Steuerzahler zahlt und bleibt am Ende auf Kosten und Schäden sitzen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Die letzte Anstalt hatte sich auch mit dem Dieselbetrug und den falschen Ärzten beschäftigt: Die Anstalt vom 12. Maerz 2019 - ZDFmediathek

Interessant, dass plötzlich auch Diesel mit SCR ohne Abschalteinrichtungen möglich sind, die die Grenzwerte dauerhaft einhalten. 
https://www.adac.de/rund-ums-fahrze...sungen-cf-faktor/?redirectId=quer.rde messung
Neue Diesel: Fast kein NOx mehr | heise Autos

Jetzt müssen die Hersteller nur noch die Umrüstung durchführen.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was hat ein LKW für einen Anschaffungswert und Abschreibung?
> Wenn ich einen Golf 6 (Euro 5 Diesel) aus dem Baujahr 2010 mit mittlerweile z.B.: 180.000km auf dem Tacho für über 3000€ umrüste, hat das nichts mit wirtschaftlichkeit zu tun, da die Kiste vermutlich in 3 Jahren eh ausgetauscht wird.



Dann wäre der Wagen 12 Jahre alt.
Warum sollte man ihn austauschen? Doch nur, wenn der Tüv sagt, da geht nichts mehr. 
Das Fahrzeug meiner Eltern ist inzwischen 10 Jahre alt und der war letzten Monat beim Tüv. Da gab es nichts zu beanstanden. Was natürlich daran liegt, dass mein Vater jedes Jahr zur Inspektion fährt und das machen lässt, was anfällt. Ist das Auto also gepflegt, steht einer längeren Nutzung nichts im Weg. 
Und bevor ich ein Auto für 3000€ umrüsten lasse, gucke ich natürlich vorher nach, ob da keine groben Mängel sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die letzte Anstalt hatte sich auch mit dem Dieselbetrug und den falschen Ärzten beschäftigt: Die Anstalt vom 12. Maerz 2019 - ZDFmediathek
> 
> Interessant, dass plötzlich auch Diesel mit SCR ohne Abschalteinrichtungen möglich sind, die die Grenzwerte dauerhaft einhalten.
> https://www.adac.de/rund-ums-fahrze...sungen-cf-faktor/?redirectId=quer.rde messung
> ...



Möglich waren die schon immer. Schließlich werden sie auerßerhalb der EU, in Gegenden mit anderen (wirkungsvollen) Vorschriften seit langem verkauft. Nur ob auch eine Nachrüstung mit akzeptablen Aufwand möglich ist, ist strittig. Respektive wird seit Jahren von Scheuer und Herstellern nicht geklärt, während der alte Schrott zum Teil 1:1 weiterverkauft wurde und Neuerungen erst im Rahmen der regulären Modellzyklen oder zu sehr späten Stichtagen eingeführt wurden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Dann wäre der Wagen 12 Jahre alt.
> Warum sollte man ihn austauschen? Doch nur, wenn der Tüv sagt, da geht nichts mehr.
> Das Fahrzeug meiner Eltern ist inzwischen 10 Jahre alt und der war letzten Monat beim Tüv. Da gab es nichts zu beanstanden. Was natürlich daran liegt, dass mein Vater jedes Jahr zur Inspektion fährt und das machen lässt, was anfällt. Ist das Auto also gepflegt, steht einer längeren Nutzung nichts im Weg.
> Und bevor ich ein Auto für 3000€ umrüsten lasse, gucke ich natürlich vorher nach, ob da keine groben Mängel sind.



12 Jahre sind noch kein unproblematisches Alter, da wirds bei vernünftiger Qualität (auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit) erst jenseits der 20 langsam problematisch. Aber Aloha84 rechnet mit einer intensiven Nutzung von 20000 km im Jahr. Und nach 240000 km ist dann oft das Fahrwerk am Ende, die Inneneinrichtung zeigt deutliche spuren und wenn man keinen robusten Sauger hat, könnten auch am Motor die ersten teureren Reparaturen nötig werden. Damit ist ein Auto noch nicht zwingend schrottreif, aber ganz schnell unrentabel. Wenn dich über die nächsten 5 Jahre Reparaturen für 7000 Euro erwarten und zusätzlich noch eine Nachrüstung für 3000, dann ist es bei entsprechenden finanziellen Reserven sinnvoller, gleich 20000 in einen Jahreswagen zu investieren, der die nächsten 10-12 Jahre fährt und das dank neuerer Technik möglicherweise noch effizienter und sauberer (muss man im Einzelfall prüfen, gegenüber Modellen aus den 0er Jahren sind Verbesserungen aber meist leicht möglich). Dazu kommt die Möglichkeit, den Fahrzeugtyp etwaigem geänderten Bedarf anzupassen und so noch einen Nutzmehrwert gratis mitzunehmen.
Ganz anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn man nicht jeden Tag die Luft verpestet, sondern nur wenige, alternativlose Fahrten mit dem Auto macht. Bei <10k/a erreicht man obengenannten Punkt erst nach >20 Jahren und eine Nachrüstung zur Halbzeit ist sinnvoll.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Absprachen ueber Abgasreinigung: EU verdaechtigt BMW, Daimler und VW | tagesschau.de

Das könnte jetzt teuer werden.


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wird es hoffentlich auch. Könnte aber Arbeitsplätze kosten, damit die Betrüger nicht auf ihre Boni verzichten müssen. Aber sie versuchen ja schon länger, hier über die Kronzeugenregelung den Schaden für sich zu minimieren.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Absprachen ueber Abgasreinigung: EU verdaechtigt BMW, Daimler und VW | tagesschau.de
> 
> Das könnte jetzt teuer werden.



Vermutlich für den Steuerzahler, denn Scheuer und Merkel werden schon alles dran setzen, dass es keine Strafzahlungen geben wird.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ist die Frage ob das möglich ist. Google und Co. müssen schließlich auch für ihre Verstöße zahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Strafzahlungen von Unternehmen sind auch nicht gut für die Wirtschaft Deutschlands.

Wenn wir aber die Verantwortlichen mit ihrem Privatvermögen grade stehen lassen wird das abschreckend genug sein.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Da müsste halt ordentlich zugeschlagen werden. Insbesondere dürfte es in so einem Fall nicht noch Boni in Millionenhöhe geben.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber die Verantwortlichen mit ihrem Privatvermögen grade stehen lassen wird das abschreckend genug sein.



Ist rechtlich sicher nicht möglich.
Das könnte vermutlich nur das Unternehmen selbst, aber solche Verträge würde ja kein Manager unterschreiben.


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da müsste halt ordentlich zugeschlagen werden. Insbesondere dürfte es in so einem Fall nicht noch Boni in Millionenhöhe geben.



Naja,

mit Samthandschuhen kommt man da nicht weiter,

die Lobbyisten hocken doch selbst im Verkehrsministerium als Staatssekretäre.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist rechtlich sicher nicht möglich.
> Das könnte vermutlich nur das Unternehmen selbst, aber solche Verträge würde ja kein Manager unterschreiben.



Gesetzesänderungen


----------



## Nightslaver (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Hört sich der Lindner eigentlich jemals selbst beim reden zu?



> Grundsätzlich sei er gegen den Ansatz, feste Einsparziele für den  Verkehr oder die Landwirtschaft vorzugeben. "Man kann doch gar nicht  wissen, wo wann welcher technologische Quantensprung gelingt."
> 
> 
> Verkehrsminister  Andreas Scheuer (CSU) und Umweltministerin Svenja Schulze (SPD) legten  beim Auto einseitig eine Technologie fest, nämlich die Elektromobilität,  kritisierte Lindner.
> ...



Ob er jemals auf den Trichter gekommen ist das den Kunden beim Abgaswert des gekauften Auto zu bescheißen auch eine vorsätzliche Schädigung ist / war?

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Lindner nicht versteht, oder verstehen möchte, das es nicht um mögliche technologische Quantensprünge geht die noch bzgl. des Klimaschutzes kommen könnten, sondern darum die technologischen Möglichkeiten / Quantensprünge endlich mal umzusetzen die bereits vorhanden / möglich sind, möchte ich schon gar nicht anfangen...


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hört sich der Lindner eigentlich jemals selbst beim reden zu?



Das sind halt Berufspolitiker. 

Die FDP ist doch ohnehin mit der liberalen Einstellung,

"der Markt wird das schon richten" grandios gescheitert.

Diese ganzen Probleme heutzutage,

sind doch auf den Liberalismus der 80er und 90er Jahre zurückzuführen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich finde die Wortwahl Linders immer so interessant.
Andauernd nimmt er Begriffe aus der Wirtschaft, wie "Mitbewerber" oder "Gewährleistung", auch wenn es nicht immer direkt um die Wirtschaft geht.

Tja, FDP halt.


----------



## Poulton (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Bei Lindner fällt mir immer wieder das ein:


> Als Reservist nahm er rund vier Jahre lang als Einsatztagebuchführer an Wehrübungen beim Luftwaffenführungskommando in Köln-Wahn teil.[


Christian Lindner – Wikipedia
Hochwichtige Person in kriegsentscheidender Position.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gesetzesänderungen



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Unternehmen da ein Gesetz ausarbeiten. 
Schließlich kannst du Politiker für deren Fehlverhalten auch nicht bestrafen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bei Lindner fällt mir immer wieder das ein:
> 
> Christian Lindner – Wikipedia
> Hochwichtige Person in kriegsentscheidender Position.


Was die genaue Aufgabe dieses DP kannst du ohne Zugang zum Intranet Bw gar nicht wissen. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Unternehmen da ein Gesetz ausarbeiten.
> Schließlich kannst du Politiker für deren Fehlverhalten auch nicht bestrafen.


Jedenfalls nicht so einfach, das ist es ja. Nur haben Wirtschaftsführer keine Immunität.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht so einfach, das ist es ja. Nur haben Wirtschaftsführer keine Immunität.



Absolut richtig aber keine Regierung wird sich gegen die großen Unternehmen stellen. Das sieht man ja gut an der Automobilbranche.
Interessant finde ich ja, dass Bayer seit der Monsanto Übernahme 50% des Aktienwertes verloren hat. Trotzdem kriegt Bayer Chef Baumann ein Bonus.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Sicher? 
Also einer Partei im Bundestag würde ich es noch zutrauen. Links der Mitte.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Also einer Partei im Bundestag würde ich es noch zutrauen. Links der Mitte.



Ich sehe da keine.
Wenn ein Unternehmen dir einen Posten nach deiner politischen Karriere anbietet, machst du das, was die wollen.
Gibt ja genug Beispiele.
Oder die Partei parkt dich in der EU, weil deine Ansichten zu radikal sind.


----------



## Poulton (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Also ich sehe da mindestens die Linkspartei. Auch wenn ich auf absehbare Zeit keinerlei Mehrheit sehe, welche sie entweder als kleineres Glied in eine Koalition bringt oder ganz und gar, dass sie soviele Stimmen bekommt, dass sie sogar den Kanzler stellen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ob das möglich ist. Google und Co. müssen schließlich auch für ihre Verstöße zahlen.



Die Summen, zu denen die Verknackt wurden, mögen hoch erscheinen, aber die deutschen Subventionen für die Autoindustrie bewegen sich locker auf gleicher Ebene. Wirds halt aus Bundesmitteln am anderen Ende wieder ausgeglichen 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hört sich der Lindner eigentlich jemals selbst beim reden zu?



Ich würde wetten: Ja. Liebend gerne. Und oft. 



> Ob er jemals auf den Trichter gekommen ist das den Kunden beim Abgaswert des gekauften Auto zu bescheißen auch eine vorsätzliche Schädigung ist / war?
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Lindner nicht versteht, oder verstehen möchte, das es nicht um mögliche technologische Quantensprünge geht die noch bzgl. des Klimaschutzes kommen könnten, sondern darum die technologischen Möglichkeiten / Quantensprünge endlich mal umzusetzen die bereits vorhanden / möglich sind, möchte ich schon gar nicht anfangen...



Lindner geht es darum, dass möglichst gar nichts getan wird. Man muss sich endlich mal davon verabschieden, dass die FDP "liberal" wäre. Das ist sie mittlerweile in keinem Teil mehr. Die versucht nur noch maximale Profitmöglichkeiten für die Wirtschaft rauszuschlagen und fordert dabei gerne auch mal nicht-liberale Methoden wie Subventionen, etc.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Gesetzesänderungen



In dem Fall wären rückwirkende Gesetzesänderungen notwendig. Da kannst du gleich die Revolution ausrufen und in Räten Urteile verhängen. Beim Blick in die Zukunft gilt: Niemand würde so ein Risiko eingehen. Es kann der Gesellschaft aber auch vollkommen egal sein, ob Manager haften. Bei denen ist trotz allem nicht annähernd soviel zu holen, wie nötig wäre. Wichtig ist, dass die Firmen für ihre Fehler gerade stehen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall wären rückwirkende Gesetzesänderungen notwendig. Da kannst du gleich die Revolution ausrufen und in Räten Urteile verhängen. Beim Blick in die Zukunft gilt: Niemand würde so ein Risiko eingehen. Es kann der Gesellschaft aber auch vollkommen egal sein, ob Manager haften. Bei denen ist trotz allem nicht annähernd soviel zu holen, wie nötig wäre. Wichtig ist, dass die Firmen für ihre Fehler gerade stehen.



Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach nötig zu holen?
Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht um das Geld für den Staat sondern darum, dass reiche Leute Angst bekommen um ihr Vermögen und ihre gesellschaftliche Stellung.
Wenn wir einen Multimillionär finanziell in die unterste Mittelschicht stoßen könnten würde das denen eine Heidenangst einjagen und wir würden nichts unmenschliches tun.


----------



## RtZk (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich ja, dass Bayer seit der Monsanto Übernahme 50% des Aktienwertes verloren hat. Trotzdem kriegt Bayer Chef Baumann ein Bonus.



Könntest du dich bitte wenigstens etwas einlesen bevor du sowas von dir gibst? Dauert keine 5 Minuten, dann müsste ich so einen Unsinn nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach nötig zu holen?
> Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht um das Geld für den Staat sondern darum, dass reiche Leute Angst bekommen um ihr Vermögen und ihre gesellschaftliche Stellung.
> Wenn wir einen Multimillionär finanziell in die unterste Mittelschicht stoßen könnten würde das denen eine Heidenangst einjagen und wir würden nichts unmenschliches tun.



Wenn es dir nur darum geht, Angst zu verbreiten, kannst du dich auch zu den Molliwerfern gesellen. Ich sehe da keinen Nutzen drin. Den hätte eine Behebung angerichteter Schäden.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass viele Multimillionäre einen Großteil ihres Vermögens in Aktien anlegen und somit durch saftige Konsequenzen für Unternehmen ebenfalls massive Verluste machen könnten. Das wäre rechtlich möglicherweise sogar die sinnvollere Variante: Eine Abschaffung von beschränkter Eigentümerhaftung. Wenn eine Firma was falsch macht, stehen die Eigentümer dafür grade. Nix mit GmbH, nix mit verstecken hinter AG. Sicherheit kann man sich ja immer noch über entsprechende Versicherungen kaufen, aber dann gibt es zumindest mal eine Motivation, bei Aufsichtsräten auf irgend etwas anderes als Rendite zu achten.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Jemanden der finanzielle Bestrafung im menschlichem Rahmen fordert mit Molli Werfern vergleichen. Sehr toll.
Strafen sollen die Personen Strafen! Oder macht Gefängnis irgendwas wieder gut?


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



RtZk schrieb:


> Könntest du dich bitte wenigstens etwas einlesen bevor du sowas von dir gibst? Dauert keine 5 Minuten, dann müsste ich so einen Unsinn nicht mehr lesen.



Ich brauche keine 10 Sekunden um mir den Aktienkurs von Bayer anzuschauen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Der ist fast senkrecht abgestürzt. Erinnert an Boing. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ich sehe da keine 50%...


----------



## RtZk (7. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine 10 Sekunden um mir den Aktienkurs von Bayer anzuschauen.


 
Sprich bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. 
Genau diese Kleingeistigkeit hier im Forum ist wirklich ... .


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



RtZk schrieb:


> Sprich bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.
> Genau diese Kleingeistigkeit hier im Forum ist wirklich ... .



Du kannst dir das ja schön reden, ich nicht.
Konzernumbau: Bayer streicht 12.000 Stellen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und wo genau hat Bayer jetzt 50% des Aktienwertes verloren? Wenn man den Kurs seit der Monsanto-Übernahme im Juni letzten Jahres betrachtet, kommt man auf rund 1/3 Verlust. Also weit ab von 50%.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo genau hat Bayer jetzt 50% des Aktienwertes verloren? Wenn man den Kurs seit der Monsanto-Übernahme im Juni letzten Jahres betrachtet, kommt man auf rund 1/3 Verlust. Also weit ab von 50%.



Mag jetzt sein, dass das keine 50% sind, aber dennoch ist ein Trend abzusehen und die Frage muss gestellt werden, wieso Bayer überhaupt Monsanto gekauft hat.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Um ein Monopol zu bilden. Der eine Teil des Konzerns verursacht den Krebs, der andere bringt die Medikamente dagegen.


----------



## RtZk (8. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir das ja schön reden, ich nicht.
> Konzernumbau: Bayer streicht 12.000 Stellen | tagesschau.de



Ja für Bayer läuft es *******, nur haben Boni nichts mit dem jetzigen Aktienkurs zu tun


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja für Bayer läuft es *******, nur haben Boni nichts mit dem jetzigen Aktienkurs zu tun



Darum geht es doch auch nicht. Bayer hat Monsanto übernommen, obwohl bekannt ist, wie viele Klagen in den USA gegen Monsanto laufen. Man also keine Ahnung, was das am Ende wirklich kosten wird. Der Aktienkurs fällt, Stellen werden gestrichen. Trotzdem werden Boni bezahlt. Weil sie natürlich vertraglich festgelegt sind.
Aber wer macht denn die Verträge? Doch nicht Baumann. Das machen die Vorstände im Auftrag der Aktionäre. Ich frage mich ja immer wieder, wieso die Aktionäre solche Verträge machen? Meinen die echt, dass der Manager dann in die USA oder Asien geht?


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Zumal der Manager  dann auch noch eine Abfindung bekommt, wenn er selber geht. Sollte man in seinen eigenen Arbeitsvertrag vielleicht auch mal reinschreiben lassen. 

Reaktion auf Airbus-Abfindung: "Diese Summen sind exzessiv" | tagesschau.de

BTT: Wissenschaftsakademie Leopoldina: "Fahrverbote wenig erfolgversprechend" | tagesschau.de

Edit: Vorwurf des Betrugs: Ex-VW-Chef Winterkorn angeklagt | tagesschau.de


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste HardwarenachrÃ¼stungen vorbestellbar.*

Nicht mehr lange und den Ottomotoren geht's dann bestimmt auch an den Kragen:
Benziner sind nun urplötzlich sogar dreckiger als Diesel: Feinstaub: Benziner sind dreckiger als Diesel - Auto & Mobil - Sueddeutsche.de

Meines Erachtens nimmt diese ganze Diskussion abstruse Formen an. Vor allem wird mir schlecht, wenn ich daran denke, wie fein die Partikel heutzutage gefiltert werden. Diese Nanopartikel kann die Lunge und die Umwelt gar nicht mehr abbauen. Nur weil man nichts mehr sieht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass kein Dreck mehr rauskommt.

Außerdem ist Ruß an sich nur unverbrannter Kohlenstoff, der bei jeder Verbrennung entsteht. Chemisch fast dasselbe wie Asche. Das ist längst nicht so umweltschädlich wie oft behauptet wird. Man denke, wie viel Ruß vor 100 Jahren mit den kohlegefeuerten Dampfmaschinen rausgeblasen wurde, da müsste heute die ganze Umwelt pechschwarz sein. Von (natürlichen) Waldbränden ganz zu schweigen. Viel mehr Gedanken sollte man sich da um die wirklich giftigen Bestandteile im Abgas machen wie Toluol, Benzol, Formaldehyd, Schwermetalle usw.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Problem ist halt, das die Partikel durch den hohen Druck deutlich kleiner sind, als bei natürlichen Bränden. 

Trotzdem macht es keinen Sinn, aus Umweltschutzgründen irgendwelche SUVs abzufackeln, dabei entstehen deutlich mehr Schadstoffe, als der die nächsten Jahre raushauen würde. Zumal auch der Löschschaum nicht unbedenklich ist:
Bundeswehr untersucht UEbungsplatz Ohrdruf auf PFC-Kontamination | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wir haben 2 verschiedene Arten von Schaummittel im Einsatz, ich weiß aus dem Kopf nicht mehr was die Vor und Nachteile waren. Aber zu 99,9 Prozent wird der absolut unbedenkliche verwendet.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Benziner sind nicht "plötzlich" am Rußen sondern haben diesen Zustand mit der Direkteinspritzung und damit verbundener Schichtladung erreicht.
Mein guter alter Saugrohreinspritzer ist und bleibt "sauber" (aber produziert dabei halt mehr CO2 weil er mehr Sprit verbrennt).


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Benziner sind nicht "plötzlich" am Rußen sondern haben diesen Zustand mit der Direkteinspritzung und damit verbundener Schichtladung erreicht.
> Mein guter alter Saugrohreinspritzer ist und bleibt "sauber" (aber produziert dabei halt mehr CO2 weil er mehr Sprit verbrennt).



Darum geht es doch gar nicht. 

Geld muss arbeiten, damit die Megafetten immer fetter werden.

Nachdem sich kaum noch ein "Normalsterblicher" eine Wohnung in Ballungszentren leisten kann,
wird jetzt halt die nächste Geldquelle angezapft.

Jetzt kommt das Auto,

dannach das Trinkwasser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange und den Ottomotoren geht's dann bestimmt auch an den Kragen:
> Benziner sind nun urplötzlich sogar dreckiger als Diesel: Feinstaub: Benziner sind dreckiger als Diesel - Auto & Mobil - Sueddeutsche.de



Was ist daran neu, außer dass auch die SZ mal komplett danebengreift? Die Feinstaubproblematik bei vielen Benzinern sollte spätestens seit Beginn der Dieseldebatte bekannt sein. Zwar nimmt die NOx-Problematik samt zugehöriger Betrugsmaßnahmen mehr Raum ein, aber wenn die Diskussion mal etwas umfassender wird, geht es immer auch um Benziner.

Der SZ-Artikel ist übrigens nicht nur in seiner Sensationsgeilheit vollkommen veraltet, sondern auch bezüglich der Technik. Quasi alle Hersteller wurden letzten Sommer zur Einführung von OPFs gezwungen (für Neukonstruktionen sogar schon vor 1,5 Jahren), hier wird auf 2017er Tests eines 2014er Fahrzeugs rumgeritten, das heute überhaupt nicht mehr zulassungfähig wäre.




> Außerdem ist Ruß an sich nur unverbrannter Kohlenstoff, der bei jeder Verbrennung entsteht. Chemisch fast dasselbe wie Asche. Das ist längst nicht so umweltschädlich wie oft behauptet wird. Man denke, wie viel Ruß vor 100 Jahren mit den kohlegefeuerten Dampfmaschinen rausgeblasen wurde, da müsste heute die ganze Umwelt pechschwarz sein. Von (natürlichen) Waldbränden ganz zu schweigen. Viel mehr Gedanken sollte man sich da um die wirklich giftigen Bestandteile im Abgas machen wie Toluol, Benzol, Formaldehyd, Schwermetalle usw.



Vor 100 Jahren (und zu vielen anderen Zeiten) waren lebenszeitverkürzende, staubbedingte Lungenkrankheiten auch deutlich häufiger als heute. Außerdem ist "Ruß" eine verkürzte Darstellung, die Feinstaubpartikel in Abgasen enthalten komplexe Aromate, Dioxine, etc.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor 100 Jahren (und zu vielen anderen Zeiten) waren lebenszeitverkürzende, staubbedingte Lungenkrankheiten auch deutlich häufiger als heute. Außerdem ist "Ruß" eine verkürzte Darstellung, die Feinstaubpartikel in Abgasen enthalten komplexe Aromate, Dioxine, etc.



Wer wissen will wie es mit Atemwegserkrankungen wegen Staub & Ruß in etwa grob vor 100 Jahren in Europa aussah braucht nur mal ins aktuelle China schauen. Atmewegserkrankungen haben dort Hochkonjunktur. 

Smog in China: Zahl der Atemwegserkrankungen verdoppelt


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Da braucht es keine 100 Jahre.
Damals Smog, heute Diesel - Luftverschmutzung in NRW - Nachrichten - WDR
Vor 20 Jahren: Osteuropas Umweltsuenden -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Die Umweltsituation in der DDR | Umwelt im Unterricht: Materialien und Service fuer Lehrkraefte – BMUB-Bildungsservice | Umwelt im Unterricht insbesondere das über die SO2 Jahresmittelwerte 1989
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/site...70/bilder/so2_jahresmittelwerte_1985-2008.jpg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGqZyRAUYh8

PS: Schade das man über das Internet keine Gerüche übertragen kann und es von damals Geruchsproben gibt.


----------



## aloha84 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Viele können sich überhaupt nicht Vorstellen wie dreckig und stinkig es in der DDR war, vor allem im Winter. Alles was kein Plattenbau war, heizte mit Kohle. Meine Heimatstadt liegt in einem Talkessel, die Stadt war von den Aussichtspunkten der Berge überhaupt nicht mehr zu sehen. Dann die veralteten 2-Takter die so gut wie jedes Auto antrieben --> wenn ein modernes Auto solch blaue Wolken produzieren würde, wäre für einen KFZ-Meister alles klar: " vermutlich Kolbenringe defekt, daher verbrennt der Öl" --> das war bei unseren Kisten normales Abgasverhalten. Dann kam die Industrie dazu, da wurde fast ungefiltert raus geblasen was ging. Einfach Irre wenn man daran zurück denkt. Hier mal ein Video von 1987:YouTube


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Alles was kein Plattenbau war, heizte mit Kohle.


Dazu kam, dass die Qualität der Kohle höchst unterschiedlich war. Nicht nur Aufgrund aus welcher Abbauregion sie stammt (Schwefel- und Salzgehalt), sondern dass es manchmal noch fast Rohkohle gewesen ist, die geliefert wurde.


----------



## aloha84 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das stimmt.Mein Vater hat mal Kohlen von der Reichsbahn abzwacken können, die waren Qualitativ eine andere Liga --> man hätte meinen können der Ofen explodiert gleich.Als die angeliefert wurden fragte ein Nachbar woher die Kohle kommt weil sie anders aussah, mein Vater darauf: "Hab ich bei Genex bestellt!" xD


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Meine Familie in Schlesien hat vor einigen Jahren ihr Haus gedämmt. Schön weiße Farbe (mit einem leichten cremigen Stich) wurde aufgetragen. Zwei Winter später ist das Haus wieder grau, weil dort 95% aller Häuser mit Kohle beheizt werden. Und die Öfen haben dort ja noch eine ganz andere, nette kleine Nebenfunktion. Einige Nachbarn verfeuern gerne mal ihren Müll, dann kann man solange weder raus, noch ein Fenster öffnen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wobei das in Deutschland auch nicht überall anders aussieht. Bei manchen schien auch zum Osterfeuer nicht nur der Baumschnitt drin gelandet zu sein.


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das in Deutschland auch nicht überall anders aussieht. Bei manchen schien auch zum Osterfeuer nicht nur der Baumschnitt drin gelandet zu sein.



Eben, weil du eh beschissen wirst, was die Mülltrennung angeht. 

Wir bei uns müssen Restmüll und Gelbe Tonne trennen,

die Müllabfuhr holt das auch meistens gesondert,

danach wird das wieder vermischt,

weil die Müllverbrennungsanlagen ohne den Plastikabfall gar nicht funktionieren würden.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wäre mal interessant, wie die Energiebilanz bei Brennstoffzellen ausfällt, wo man nicht auf eine schwere Batterie angewiesen ist. VW-Studie: E-Autos sind klimafreundlicher als Verbrenner | heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Generell fehlt bei Wasserstoff noch lange eine umweltfreundliche Erzeugung, heute ist er mit das schlimmste überhaupt. Passt aber eigentlich besser in den Nachbarthread:

Klimabilanz Batterie- vs. Verbrennerauto


Aber die VW-Rechnung ist schon ulkig. Wenn selbst der Hersteller unter der üblichen Fehlannahme "Standard Strommix" auf 120000-130000 km bis zum Break-Even kommt bei einem Batterieauto, dass aufgrund mangelnder Reichweite nur als ÖPNV-Ersatz taugt, aber nie lange Strecken fahren wird...


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Dauert halt 10 Jahre oder mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dauert halt 10 Jahre oder mehr.


Nur dumm wenn sowas dann mit Ziel-Lebensdauern vieler Teile von 8 Jahren gebaut wird.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. April 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Schaut euch mal bei YouTube den Kanal von den Autodoktoren an die auch mal auf VOX kommen. 

Ich lasse schon seid 5 Jahren die Finger von Deutschen Autos da da mit Absicht Fehler eingebaut werden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ich lasse schon seid 5 Jahren die Finger von Deutschen Autos da da mit Absicht Fehler eingebaut werden.


Und das ausländische Blech ist besser?
Haste mal unter einen 5 Jahre alten Mondeo gesehen?
Das regiert die braune Pest soweit das Auge blickt ... .


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Der Mondeo ist in Deutschland entwickelt worden, schlechtes Beispiel  .


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Mondeo ist in Deutschland entwickelt worden, schlechtes Beispiel  .


In Köln ich weiß, is mir aber Wurst. 
Solange die blaue Ford-Pflaume draufklebt, ist es ein Ausländer.

Und das Blech ist dadurch auch nicht besser geworden.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Mittlerweile hat Frontal21 die Klage gegen das KBA gewonnen. Diesel-Prozess: Autos trotz Updates illegal unterwegs?
Außerdem versucht wohl VW eine gerichtliche Entscheidung des EUGH zu Abschalteinrichtungen zu verhindern, da dann möglicherweise rauskommt, dass viele Fahrzeuge zu unrecht eine Zulassung erhalten haben. Diese Fahrzeuge müsste VW dann natürlich wie in den USA zurücknehmen und irgendwo parken.



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/abgas-skandal-diesel-verfahren-gerichte-updates-illegale-autos/ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn höchstrichterlich festgestellt würde, dass auch Software-Updates die Autos nicht in einen rechtskonformen Zustand bringen, weil bessere Hardware hätte verbaut werden müssen, wäre dies für VW und andere Autohersteller der Super-GAU im Dieselskandal. Einerseits, was die Schadensersatzklagen Hunderttausender Dieselkunden angeht. Vor allem aber deswegen, weil dies bedeutete, dass Millionen Dieselautos eigentlich keine Typgenehmigung hätten bekommen dürfen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Tja wir sollten die Chefetage einfach mal enteignen um das zu kompensieren.


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nein, man muss den Konzern dicht machen. Dann sind alle Aktionäre ihr Vermögen los.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und die Arbeiter ihre Jobs. Glückwunsch.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Durch den Fachkräftemangel würden die schon recht schnell was neues finden.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Durch den Fachkräftemangel würden die schon recht schnell was neues finden.



Es gibt kein Fachkräftemangel. Es gibt nur Unternehmen, die nicht bereit sind, vernünftige Löhne zu bezahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Oder die Leute mal selbst auszubilden.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder die Leute mal selbst auszubilden.



Die Unternehmen investieren ja kaum noch. Lieber wird das Geld abgezogen.
Das merke ich ja selbst, ich bin ja Ausbilder. Echt traurig, wie sich das in den letzten 10-15 Jahren entwickelt hat.
Dazu kommt, dass die Löhne für Facharbeiter kaum gestiegen sind. Gerade in der Industrie, wo die Maschinen immer mehr alleine können -- und durch die Digitalisierung noch mehr können -- brauchst du keine Facharbeiter mehr. du brauchst einen Ingenieur und dazu ein paar Hilfskräfte.


----------



## seahawk (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die Arbeiter ihre Jobs. Glückwunsch.



Dann muss man den Betrieb eben kollektivieren und in den Besitz der Arbeiter übertragen.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die Arbeiter ihre Jobs. Glückwunsch.



Die schicken wir in die Altenpflege, ist ja auch fließband Arbeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss man den Betrieb eben kollektivieren und in den Besitz der Arbeiter übertragen.



Kollektiviert wird in Deutschland nur, was schon Pleite ist, damit der Steuerzahler die Schulden übernimmt...


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

VW muss nun doch Fahrzeuge mit Abschalteinrichtung gegen Neuwagen tauschen: Klage im Diesel-Skandal: Anspruch auf Ersatzfahrzeug fuer VW-Fahrer | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*


Wobei ich das ohne Nutzungsausgleich für eine riesen Angriffsfläche halte. Wenn sie ihre Diesel nutzen konnten, haben diese offensichtlich die versprochene Funktionalität geliefert. Ein Ersatz wird erst jetzt nötig, weil diese Funktionalität bei korrekter Rechtssprechung nicht mehr gegeben ist, die Funktionalität zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt entspricht aber nicht mehr der eines Neu-, sondern eines Gebrauchtwagens.


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich das ohne Nutzungsausgleich für eine riesen Angriffsfläche halte. Wenn sie ihre Diesel nutzen konnten, haben diese offensichtlich die versprochene Funktionalität geliefert. Ein Ersatz wird erst jetzt nötig, weil diese Funktionalität bei korrekter Rechtssprechung nicht mehr gegeben ist, die Funktionalität zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt entspricht aber nicht mehr der eines Neu-, sondern eines Gebrauchtwagens.


Es geht ja nicht darum das sie das Auto noch nutzen konnten.

Es geht ja um die Abschaltung und wie VW damit umgegangen ist. 

Alles schnell schnell versuchen unter den Teppich zu kehren hilft auch so einem Unternehmen nicht.

Auch die Strafe in den USA war eher ein Witz bei dem Gewinn jedes Jahr.

Mein Onkel arbeitet auch bei VW aber er erzählt auch nichts darüber.

Dann wird es wohl verbote geben irgendwas darüber zu erzählen.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mein Onkel arbeitet auch bei VW aber er erzählt auch nichts darüber.


Nur weil jemand bei Firma x arbeitet, weiß er noch lange nicht, was dort überall so von sich geht. Außer vielleicht der BOFH.


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das kann sein. 

Er arbeitet aber direkt in Wolfsburg[emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Du meinst er hat aktiv am Beschiss der Kunden mit gemacht? Dann würde ich auch die Klappe halten


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Nein das natürlich nicht. Er arbeitet nicht in der Motorenentwicklung. 

Er ist in der Design Abteilung.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Und da hat er natürlich voll den Durchblick was anderswo im Konzern passiert?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Er ist in der Design Abteilung.



VW designt auch gerne mal Kabelbinder und Buchsen. Du musst schon genauer werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum das sie das Auto noch nutzen konnten.
> 
> Es geht ja um die Abschaltung und wie VW damit umgegangen ist.



Es geht in dem Urteil darum, dass VW den Autokäufern etwas versprochen hat, nämlich ein Fahrzeug das diese und jene Ansprüche erfüllt. Und jahrelang gab es auch keine Beschwerden, die Kunden waren zufrieden. Jetzt erfüllt das Fahrzeug aufgrund bestimmter, verschwiegener Eigenschaften nicht mehr alle Anforderungen (es darf z.B. nicht mehr in alle Städte reinfahren), damit ist ein Schaden entstanden, den VW als Verursacher ausgleichen muss. Ob darüber hinaus irgendwelche moralischen Strafen für VW fällig wären (definitiv der Fall), war nicht Teil dieses Gerichtsverfahrens.

Was mich halt wundert: Wenn ein Auto in Deutschland aus irgend einem anderen Grund nicht mehr seine volle Funktion erfüllt, muss derjenige, der das herbeigeführt hat, sogar wenn er absichtlich handelte, keinen gleichwertigen Neuwagen bereitstellen. Selbst wenn du dir einen Panzer schnappst und einmal quer über den Parkplatz fährst, wird dir (neben Strafen fürs Panzer klauen, Panzer fahren und gefährden der öffentlichen Sicherheit) als Schadensersatz nur der Zeitwert zerstörten Fahrzeuge in Rechnung gestellt, bestenfalls (aus Sicht der Ex-Besitzer) der tatsächliche Widerbeschaffungswert. Die VW-Besitzer sollen dagegen Neuwagen erhalten, trotz zum Teil erheblicher Nutzung. Ein Firmennutzfahrzeug ist schließlich oft nach 10 Jahren schon am Ende, ein 5 Jahre alter Diesel hat also schon 50% dessen abgeliefert, wofür der Kunde bezahlt hat. Trotzdem wird eine kleine Funktionseinschränkung vom Gericht als 100% Schaden gewertet, betrachtet man den höheren Entwicklungsstand von Neufahrzeugen sogar 105-110%.

Nicht dass ich VW sowas nicht gönne, aber imho ist dieses Urteil extrem leicht angreifbar und dürfte von der nächsten Instanz in der Luft zerrissen werden. Dann stehen die Kläger erstmal wieder ohne alles da und VW kann noch 1-2 Jahre weiter machen wie bisher, ehe das nächste Urteil steht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wobei der Mangel selbst vom BGH schon festgestellt wurde. 
Könnte also durchaus sein, dass die ihre Linie beibehalten.


Edit:
Der EUGH hat jetzt entschieden, dass eine PKW-Maut in Deutschland gegen Europarecht verstößt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Erneute Entscheidung des EUGH: Europaeischer Gerichtshof: Jede Messstation zaehlt | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich VW sowas nicht gönne, aber imho ist dieses Urteil extrem leicht angreifbar und dürfte von der nächsten Instanz in der Luft zerrissen werden.



Sehe ich anders. Die Richter haben den geschlossenen Vertrag fuer nichtig erklaert. Das ist etwas anderes als etwa Sachmangelhaftung und kommt z. B. dann in Betracht, wenn ein Vertrag gegen geltendes Recht verstoesst (134 BGB); hier waere die konflikthafte Norm die Fahrzeuggenehmigungsverordnung. Hinzukommt, dass man wohl annehmen darf, dass VW im vollen Bewusstsein gehandelt hat - womit Sittenwidrigkeit vorlaege (826 BGB). Und die kann einer Nutzungsentschaedigung durchaus entgegenstehen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wobei nicht nur die Arglistigkeit aus dem BGB erfüllt ist, sondern auch der Tatbestand des Betruges aus dem StGB.


___________________________


Wenn da jetzt wirklich Schadenersatzforderungen aus der gescheiterten PKW-Maut folgen, wäre es sehr sinnvoll, wenn man diese Schauer aus der eigenen Tasche zahlen lässt. Schließlich hat er den Schaden verursacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



JePe schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Die Richter haben den geschlossenen Vertrag fuer nichtig erklaert. Das ist etwas anderes als etwa Sachmangelhaftung und kommt z. B. dann in Betracht, wenn ein Vertrag gegen geltendes Recht verstoesst (134 BGB); hier waere die konflikthafte Norm die Fahrzeuggenehmigungsverordnung. Hinzukommt, dass man wohl annehmen darf, dass VW im vollen Bewusstsein gehandelt hat - womit Sittenwidrigkeit vorlaege (826 BGB). Und die kann einer Nutzungsentschaedigung durchaus entgegenstehen.



Ich stimm dir zwar in der Bewertung der Vorkomnisse vor, aber ist das auch ein Anspruch gegenüber dem Käufer? VW verkauft nicht ein Fahrzeug, dass NOx-&Partikelwerte ABC hat. Sondern VW verkauft ein gemäß Euro4/5/6 zugelassenes Fahrzeug. Und die Fahrzeuge hatten und haben die entsprechende Zulassung. Wenn sie entzogen worden wäre, könnte man darüber streiten, ob die Käufer wegen vorsätzlicher Täuschung eine komplette Rückwandlung verlangen können. Getäuscht wurden aber die Zulassungsbehörden. Hier müsste das Verkehrsministerium als Betrogener klagen, aber das verscheuert bekanntermaßen lieber Steuermillionen, u.a. an VW & Co. Der Verlust für den Käufer liegt aber nicht darin, dass sein "EuroX"-Diesel dreckig wäre - das Gegenteil wurde ihm vielleicht in unklar formulierten Werbesprüchgen suggeriert, steht aber nicht als harter Fakt im Kaufvertrag. Da steht nur "EuroX" und "EuroX" hat der Wagen ja. Der Schaden des Kunden entsteht dadurch, dass "EuroX" entgegen seiner Erwartungen nicht mehr frei überall hin fahren darf. Aber das hat ihm nie jemand vertraglich zugesichert, schon gar nicht VW.

Da sehe ich rein juristisch nur nur eine schwerwiegende, konstruktionsbedingte Nutzungs-/Werteinschränkung: Der Kunde glaubte einen Wagen zu kaufen, der als typisches KFZ eine Nutzungserwartung von 10-20 Jahren hat. Stattdessen ist der Wagen jetzt nach 5-10 Jahren ein Sonderfall, der für die Nutzungsansprüche des Kunden gar nicht mehr geeignet ist (jeder Diesel-Fahrer muss ans Neckartor, geht gar nicht anders, alle klagen drauf ). Damit sinkt die gekaufte Gegenleistung aber nicht auf 0, 5-10 Jahre Nutzen hatte man ja schon. Nur der Rest ist wegen VW verlorengegangen.

Vielleicht denken wir in 1-2 Jahren nach der nächsten Instanz an diese Posts und gucken nach, welche Auffassung sich durchsetzt.


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Interessanter Ansatz. Am LG Freiburg ist eine Staatshaftungsklage anhaengig, die in dieselbe Richtung zielt (Az.: 2 O 24/18); ein Urteil wird in diesem Monat erwartet.


----------



## JePe (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Musterfeststellungsklage am OLG Braunschweig: VW und der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband sprechen ueber moeglichen Vergleich.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

VW will doch vor allem ein negatives Urteil verhindern. 
Gegen Freikauf-Taktik: Revisionsurteile ohne Revision?


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> VW will doch vor allem ein negatives Urteil verhindern.
> Gegen Freikauf-Taktik: Revisionsurteile ohne Revision?



Klar doch,

wenn die Landeshauptstadt Aktionär ist,

würde ich auch die Füsse etwas stilhalten.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Neue Messungen:
Frontal21: Dieselabgase - Ein Software-Update auf dem Prüfstand - ZDFmediathek
Zwoelffach ueber Grenzwert: Hohe Stickoxid-Werte bei Volvo-SUVs | tagesschau.de


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Einen Euro 5 Diesel bekommt man mit Software nicht mehr sauber.
Für die europäischen Autobauer war Stickoxid auch nie ein riesen Thema, wichtig war der CO2 Grenzwert, und der wurde durch Euro 5 besser.
Einer der Gründe war übrigens, dass der europäischen Politik bis zum VW Abgasskandal in den USA --> Stickoxid ebenfalls "Wumpe" war.


----------



## floppyexe (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Einen Euro 5 Diesel bekommt man mit Software nicht mehr sauber.
> Für die europäischen Autobauer war Stickoxid auch nie ein riesen Thema, wichtig war der CO2 Grenzwert, und der wurde durch Euro 5 besser.
> Einer der Gründe war übrigens, dass der europäischen Politik bis zum VW Abgasskandal in den USA --> Stickoxid ebenfalls "Wumpe" war.


Bullshit, die CO2 Bilanz eines Dieselverbrenners ist und war selbst ohne Eurogrenzwerte- welch lachhaftes Wort- besser als die eines Benziners. Im übrigen ist für mich der Eurogrenzwert gleichzusetzen mit einem ständigen kostenlosen Griff ins Portemonnaie der Steuerzahler durch gesetzgebende und ausführende Behörden. Ein Diesel ist schon immer sauberer als ein Benziner, bedingt auch durch die Effizienz der Verbrennung.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Es müssten halt endlich die Hersteller verpflichtet werden die Autos auf eigene Kosten mit SCR nachzurüsten. Dann hätte man das Problem nicht mehr. 
Die meisten Autos haben unten schon genug Platz dafür, da SCR in den USA seit vielen Jahren Plicht ist.

Das Problem ist nur, dass das Kraftfahrbundesamt die Urteile von BGH und EuG ignoriert.


----------



## floppyexe (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Das sage mal unseren abhängigen und bestechlichen Politikern.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Abgasskandal: LG will tausende (ausländische) Myright-Klagen abweisem | LTO.de


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Abgasskandal: LG will tausende (ausländische) Myright-Klagen abweisem | LTO.de



was steht da am ende 

 Am kommenden Freitag will das LG München I sein Urteil im Fall des sog. LKW-Kartells sprechen. Mehr als 3.000 Spediteure fordern von MAN, Daimler und weiteren LKW-Herstellern 867 Millionen Euro Schadensersatz wegen verbotener Preisabsprachen (Az. 37 O 18934/17). Auch die Transportunternehmen haben ihre Ansprüche an die Financialright GmbH abgetreten - unter ihnen auch viele mit Sitz im Ausland.


---

Bestimmt wird einer alles offenlegen und muss dafür weniger strafe bezahlen als die Mitstreiter


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Viel wichtiger wäre es, dass die Verantwortlichen dafür viele Jahre ins Gefängnis wandern. Firmenvermögen verpulvern kümmert die meisten doch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

VG: Zwangsgeldzahlung an gemeinnuetzige Organisationen? | LTO.de


Edit:
Formfehler: Prozess gegen Lkw-Kartell geplatzt | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Kein Vergleich: Vergleichsverhandlungen zwischen vzbv und VW gescheitert. Schuld sind natuerlich die anderen, von denen eine Erklaerung fuer 14 Uhr angekuendigt ist.

EDIT: Die Pressemitteilungen von VW und vzbv. Auf den allerersten Blick sieht es so aus, als haette man eine Zahl fixiert, versuche nun aber, auf der Zielgeraden doch noch am Gericht vorbei Fakten zu schaffen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Dann gibt es zumindest mal wirklich ein Urteil und VW kann sich dem nicht wieder durch Vergleiche entziehen. 



Verkehrsminister muss Auskunft ueber Geheimtreffen geben | LTO.de


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Keine Sorge -- die Akten fallen demnächst zufällig in einen Schredder.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es zumindest mal wirklich ein Urteil und VW kann sich dem nicht wieder durch Vergleiche entziehen.



Kommt drauf an. Sinn und Zweck des "Angebotes" aus Wolfsburg ist scheinbar eher, die Kunden mit einer kurzfristig in Aussicht gestellten Einmalzahlung vom Weiterverfolgen der Musterfeststellungsklage abzuhalten und so einem Urteil zu entgehen, mindestens aber um den wirtschaftlichen Schaden zu begrenzen. Denn den ausgehandelten Vergleich haette jeder einzelne Klaeger annehmen ... oder die Klage weiterverfolgen koennen. Es sieht auch so aus, als sei das hierfuer angekuendigte Portal bereits vorbereitet worden, noch waehrend man mit dem vzbv "verhandelt" hat.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Angebot wenig Akzeptanz findet und die Richter dieses Gebaren entsprechend wuerdigen werden.


----------



## JePe (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Wenn sie uns jetzt verurteilen, koennte das fuer uns teuer werden: Auf so eine Argumentation muss man erst mal kommen ...


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

EuGH soll Diesel-Fragen im Fall Porsche klären | LTO.de


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*

Update:
VW-Musterfeststellungsklage hemmt Verjaehrung | LTO.de

Das die Verjährung auch bei Abmeldung aus der Musterklage für weitere 6 Monate gehemmt bleibt, ist natürlich auch für künftige Verfahren - auch in anderen Branchen - gut zu wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2020)

Geringere Stickoxid-Belastung: Bessere Luft auch dank Corona | tagesschau.de

Urteil gegen BMW: Gericht sieht illegale Abschalteinrichtung  | tagesschau.de

Edit:
EuGH-Urteil zum Dieselskandal erwartet: Das Ende der Ausreden? | LTO.de

Edit2, Nun sind die Schlussanträge vom EU-Generalanwalt da:
Schlussanträge: Diesel-Abschalteinrichtungen unzulässig | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/eugh-schlussantraege-c69318-dieselskandal-abschalteinrichtung-dient-nur-dem-motorschutz/ schrieb:
			
		

> Sharpston positionierte sich nun eindeutig: Eine Abschaltvorrichtung darf den Motor nur vor unmittelbar drohenden beziehungsweise plötzlichen Schäden schützen. Es darf nicht darum gehen, das Material vor langfristiger Abnutzung und Wertverlust zu bewahren.
> 
> Sollte sich der EuGH dieser Auffassung anschließen, könnte es für die Branche teuer werden. Bisher stellen sich die Politik und Zulassungsbehörden in Europa nämlich auf die Seite der Autobauer, wonach Abschalteinrichtungen von der "Motorschutz-Ausnahme" erfasst sind. Entsprechend könne man die Autobauer auch nicht dazu verpflichten, nachträglich neue Technik in den Kraftfahrzeugen einzubauen, die Motor- und Umweltschutz unter einen Hut bringt. Dieses Argument wäre dahin, wenn sich die Luxemburger Richter ihrer Generalanwältin anschließen.



EuGH-Gutachten: Abschaltsoftware grundsaetzlich verboten | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (30. April 2020)

Steht zwar ueber mir schon, hat aber eine prominentere Erwaehnung verdient:

Generalanwaeltin am EuGH haelt Abschalteinrichtungen fuer grundsaetzlich rechtswidrig, der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband nimmt Musterfeststellungsklage gegen VW zurueck und die Anmeldefrist fuer VW-Kaeufer endet - ordentlich was los heute.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Die von VW werden schon wissen, warum die Anmeldung nur bis heute möglich war. Denn wenn nun die Hardwarenachrüstung droht, wäre der geforderte Schadensersatz noch deutlich höher ausgefallen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das dann auf die Preise von gebrauchten Dieseln auswirkt, die bisher nicht viel günstiger geworden sind.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Frage mich auch wie es mit älteren Diesel weiter gehen wird, denn ich habe auch ein Diesel aus dem Jahr 2007 und bisher haben wir eine grüne Plakette drauf.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Hier wird auch nochmal auf mögliche Schadensersatzklagen hingewiesen:
&#9655; Nach EuGH-Statement zum Dieselskandal: Automobilindustrie droht Klagewelle | Presseportal



			
				https://www.presseportal.de/pm/135393/4585129 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Besonders interessant ist, dass die EuGH-Generalanwaltschaft in dem Antrag sämtliche Fahrzeugfunktionen als illegale Abschalteinrichtungen einstuft, wenn diese im Realbetrieb zu einem höheren Abgasausstoß führen als auf dem Prüfstand.
> 
> ...



Auch zu meine Vermutung, dass VW das Ende des Vergleiches gezielt auf dieses Datum gelegt hat bestätigt sich:


			
				https://www.presseportal.de/pm/135393/4585129 schrieb:
			
		

> "Auch für die rund 260.000 Teilnehmer der Musterfeststellungsklage ist diese Rechtseinschätzung relevant. Seit März können diese ein Vergleichsangebot von VW akzeptieren und sich eine Entschädigung in Höhe von durchschnittlich rund 3.200 Euro pro Fahrzeug sichern. Im Gegenzug verzichten die betroffenen Halter jedoch auf weitere Rechtsansprüche und behalten ihren manipulierten PKW. Gegen das Thermofenster in dem VW-Software-Update können Halter, die das Angebot angenommen haben, demnach nicht mehr vorgehen.





Diesel-Skandal - Immer noch illegale Abschalteinrichtungen in VW-Modellen?  | rbb


			
				https://www.rbb-online.de/kontraste/archiv/kontraste-vom-05-09-2019/illegale-abschalteinrichtungen-in-vw-modellen.html schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Zu diesem Schluss kommt auch der Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestages in einem Gutachten: solche Thermofenster sind illegal.
> 
> ...




Unrechtmaessige Thermofenster bei VW, Volvo und Co.? Jetzt Anspruch auf Schadensersatz pruefen! >> myRight Magazin
BGH-Urteil am 05.05.2020 erwartet: Für VW kann es im Diesel-Skandal jetzt teuer werden >> myRight Magazin (interessanterweise geht es hier sogar um einen Gebrauchtwagen)


----------



## JePe (1. Mai 2020)

Und als Sahnehaeubchen: Staatsanwaltschaft stellt Ermittlungsverfahren gegen VW ein. Die haben ja gerade einen richtigen Lauf in Wolfsburg ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Frage mich auch wie es mit älteren Diesel weiter gehen wird, denn ich habe auch ein Diesel aus dem Jahr 2007 und bisher haben wir eine grüne Plakette drauf.



Die Plakette drehen sich nur um Feinstaub und wird außerdem nach der offiziellen Einstufung der Modelle gegeben. Solange hier niemand was ändert, bleibt auch die Plakette und bei Feinstaub gibt es auch nicht so eklatante Abweichungen wie bei NOx. Da können die Städte nur mit allgemeinen Fahrverboten reagieren.




JePe schrieb:


> Und als Sahnehaeubchen: Staatsanwaltschaft stellt Ermittlungsverfahren gegen VW ein. Die haben ja gerade einen richtigen Lauf in Wolfsburg ...



Der richtige Lauf kommt der erst noch, wenn sie Staatshilfen an ihre Aktionäre auszhalen können.
Aber das die Betrugsverfahren mehrheitlich eingestellt werden, war absehbar. Die Medien konzentrieren sich bei der SKANDAL-Bereichterstattung zwar auf die illegalen Abschaltvorrichtungen, bei denen es schwer ist, Mitwisser nachzuweisen, aber die ganzen anderen Manipulationen, die vermutlich >80% der Abweichungen ausmachen und bei allen Herstellern praktiziert wurden und werden sind ja komplett legal gewesen. Da kann kein Gericht etwas machen, die prüfen nur die Einhaltung geltender Regeln. Und die sind so autobauerfreundlich, wie man es bei Scheuer/Dobrindt/Ramsauer/Tiefensee eben erwarten kann. (Die Liste lässt sich vermutlich beliebig fortsetzen, es gab ja noch nie einen Verkehrsminister mit Distanz zur Autolobby, aber die anderen waren vor meiner Zeit.)


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Erstes Dieselgate-Verfahren: Worum es vor dem BGH geht | LTO.de


----------



## seahawk (4. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn es nur am Rande trifft, die Linke (wer auch sonst) will das Thema an der Wurzel lösen und das Auto verdrängen und durch eine soziale, ökologische und nachhaltige öffentliche Mobilität ersetzen.  

Riexinger fordert autofreie Innenstaedte und Aus fuer Verbrenner ab 2030


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2020)

Aus für konventionelle Treibstoffe fände ich sinnvoller. Man kann seinen Verbrenner auch mit Abfall vom Bauernhof fahren.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Das will aber die Ölindustrie nicht.

Deshalb gilt die Mineralölsteuer auch für Planzenöl, damit das nicht so billig ist, damit es alle machen.
Neue Energiesteuer: Frittenbude gilt als Ölkonzern - FOCUS Online (2006)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur am Rande trifft, die Linke (wer auch sonst) will das Thema an der Wurzel lösen und das Auto verdrängen und durch eine soziale, ökologische und nachhaltige öffentliche Mobilität ersetzen.
> 
> Riexinger fordert autofreie Innenstaedte und Aus fuer Verbrenner ab 2030



Die Linke will viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie mit ihren Sonderrechten für Vorortbewohner bei gleichzeitiger Einsperrung von Städtern ebensowenig durchkommen wie mit dem staatlich verordneten Luftverkehr.

Denn daraus laufen solche Forderungen, die auch bei den Grünen mittlereile sehr populär sind, hinaus: Wer so blöd ist, in die Nähe seines Arbeitsortes in die Stadt zu ziehen, darf -im Gegensatz zu allen anderen- keine Auto mehr besitzen, also die Stadt praktisch nicht mehr verlassen. Und Fernreisen sind, mangels brauchbarer internationaler Bahnverbindungen, woran die Linke auch nichts ändern kann, ohne reichweitentaugliche Straßenantriebstechnik dann nur noch mit dem rund doppelt so schädlichen Flugzeug möglich. Und wie bei allen Verbotsstrategien werden die Menschen auch auf diese mit Ausweichbewegungen reagieren, sodass die Emissionen gegebenenfalls sogar steigen. (Je nachdem, wie stark der positive Effekte des zusätzlich geforderten ÖPNV-/Fahrradausbaus ist.)


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2020)

Deswegen auch nicht verbieten sondern einfach so besteuern, dass es zu teuer ist.
Wir können den Benzinpreis bis 2030 ja Stück für Stück auf 5€ pro Liter anheben.
Wird sehr witzig werden


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Aktuell ist preislich eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur am Rande trifft, die Linke (wer auch sonst) will das Thema an der Wurzel lösen und das Auto verdrängen und durch eine soziale, ökologische und nachhaltige öffentliche Mobilität ersetzen.
> 
> Riexinger fordert autofreie Innenstaedte und Aus fuer Verbrenner ab 2030



Wasn das fürn Spinner?
Er will die Autokonzerne übernehmen und dann dafür sorgen, dass sie das produzieren, was gut ist?
Alberner Vorschlag.


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das will aber die Ölindustrie nicht.
> 
> Deshalb gilt die Mineralölsteuer auch für Planzenöl, damit das nicht so billig ist, damit es alle machen.
> Neue Energiesteuer: Frittenbude gilt als Ölkonzern - FOCUS Online (2006)



Ich denke das geht eher um Palmöl usw. die noch unweltschädlicher als Benzin sind, da sie zur Abholzung des Regenwaldes beitragen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Nein es geht um Rapsöl.
Zoll online  -  Verwenden von Kraftstoffen


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

BGH-Verhandlung läuft: BGH verhandelt zum Dieselskandal: Kaufpreis zurück, aber minus gefahrene Kilometer | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bgh-verhandlung-dieselskandal-vw-vorsaetzliche-sittenwidrige-schaedigung-taeuschung-schaden-gezogene-nutzungen-laufleistung/ schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem vorgetragenen Argument, die Fahrzeuge seien spätestens seit einem Software-Update nicht mehr von der Stilllegung bedroht und voll nutzbar gewesen, konnte Freshfields-Partner Reiner Hall aber den BGH nicht überzeugen.



Das das Argument falsch ist, sieht man alleine an den Dieselfahrverboten, die in vielen Städten drohen, als auch daran, dass nach dem EuGH-Gutachten eine Abschalteinrichtung grundsätzlich illegal ist und damit auch weiterhin eine Stilllegung droht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2020)

Solange keine Stilllegungen stattgefunden haben und sich die Fahrverbote auf wenige Straßen beschränken (und das ist aktuell so und weitere Verschärfungen sind nicht absehbar), ist den meisten Käufern aber gar kein direkter Schaden entstanden. Und das Argument "ich habe einen Diesel gekauft, um die Umwelt zu schützen", war schon ohne illegale Abschalteinrichtungen bescheurt. Das die Dinger dreckiger sind, ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt. Bei den Klagen geht es nur um Bereicherung zu Lasten VWs. (Was VW durchaus zu gönnen wäre, aber am Ende sorgt ja eh Laschet dafür, dass der Steuerzahler diese Kosten übernimmt. Damit werden es Geschenke der Allgemeinheit an Leute, die sich VW-Neuwagenpreise liesten können.)


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Es geht um die drohende Stilllegung und die droht mit dem EuGH-Urteil.

In einigen Städten sind ganze Stadtteile oder die ganze Stadt vom Fahrverbot betroffen. Diesel-Verkehrsverbot - Stadt Stuttgart

Wo soll es da eine Bereicherung geben, wenn das Fahrzeug zum Restpreis abgegeben wird??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2020)

Wo bitte schön droht da eine Stilllegung? Die originale Abschaltvorrichtung war teilweise illegal, ja, aber auch die legale Update-Variante hält unter Prüfstandbedingungen die Euro6-Vorgaben ein und damit behält auch die Betriebserlaubnis ihre Gültigkeit (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Scheuer die selbst dann nicht entzogen hätte, wenn Zyklon B hinten raus gekommen wäre). Da auch "Euro6"-Diesel Drecksschleudern sind, kann man versuchen, gerichtlich gegen VW wegen falscher Werbeversprechen vorzugehen, aber das wars dann auch. Und das von dir verlinkte Verbot gilt für Euro4, nicht für die betroffnenen VW-Modelle. Dass diverse Städte die EU-Vorgaben nicht einhalten und deswegen gegen den Verkehr vorgehen müssen, hängt nicht mit der Illegalität der Abschaltvorrichtungen zusammen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2020)

Nein die hält die Bedingungen nicht ein. Abschalteinrichtungen sind nicht nur die Prüfstandserkennung von VW, sondern auch Thermofenster. Beides ist ist nach dem EuGH-Gutachten illegal. [1]
Dazu ist das Auto nach dem Update im Realbetrieb [4], auf den es ankommt sogar schmutziger als vorher, wie Frontal21 [2] gezeigt hat und auch ein kurz vor dem Gutachten erschienener Artikel [3] darauf verwiesen hat.

Hier nochmal die Links:
[1] EuGH-Schlussanträge: Diesel-Abschalteinrichtungen unzulaessig | LTO.de
[2] Diesel-Abgas und kein Ende: Ein Software-Update, das schmutzig macht - ZDFheute (Bericht über den Beitrag als Text)
[2] Frontal 21: Dieselabgase - Ein Software-Update auf dem Prüfstand - ZDFmediathek (Video)
[3]  Kommendes  EuGH-Urteil zum Dieselskandal: Das Ende der Ausreden? | LTO.de

Illegale Thermofenster kommen nach Aussage von Andreas Scheuer bei allen Herstellern zum Einsatz.

4)


			
				https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/diesel-software-update-macht-abgas-schmutziger-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten älteren Dieselautos der Abgasnorm Euro 5, Euro 6b und 6c überschreiten die Stickoxid-Grenzwerte im Straßenbetrieb um ein Mehrfaches. Dabei gelten diese Grenzwerte für den normalen Straßenbetrieb. Das hat der Bundesgerichtshof in einem Hinweisbeschluss festgestellt (BGH Beschluss vom 08.01.2019, VIII ZR 225/17, Rn. 10). Und das Europäische Gericht hat in erster Instanz geurteilt, dass die "Grenzwerte für Stickstoffoxidemissionen im tatsächlichen Fahrbetrieb einzuhalten sind" (EuG, Urteil vom 13.12.2018, T-339/16, Rn 122).



BGH: Beschluss des VIII.*Zivilsenats vom*8.1.2019 -*VIII*ZR*225/17*-


			
				Rn 10 schrieb:
			
		

> (a) Nach Art. 5 Abs. 1 VO 715/2007/EG hat der Hersteller von ihm gefertigte Neufahrzeuge dergestalt auszurüsten, dass die Bauteile, die das Emissionsverhalten voraussichtlich beeinflussen, so konstruiert, gefertigt und montiert sind, dass das Fahrzeug unter normalen Betriebsbedingungen den Vorgabender Verordnung und ihren Durchführungsmaßnahmen entspricht. Damit soll sichergestellt werden, dass sich die vorgegebenen Emissionsgrenzwerte auf das tatsächliche Verhalten der Fahrzeuge bei ihrer Verwendung beziehen (vgl. Erwägungsgrund 12 der VO 715/2007/EG) und dass die zur Verbesserung der Luftqualität und zur Einhaltung der Luftverschmutzungsgrenzwerte erforderliche erhebliche Minderung der Stickoxidemissionen bei Dieselfahrzeugen (vgl. Erwägungsgrund 6 der VO 715/2007/EG) erreicht wird.



EuG: http://curia.europa.eu/juris/docume...x=0&doclang=DE&mode=req&dir=&occ=first&part=1


			
				Rn 122 schrieb:
			
		

> Insoweit ist zunächst darauf hinzuweisen, dass aus Art. 4 Abs. 2 Unterabs. 2 der Verordnung Nr. 715/2007, wonach &#8222;[d]ie von dem Hersteller ergriffenen technischen Maßnahmen &#8230; sicherstellen [müssen], dass die Auspuff- und Verdunstungsemissionen während der gesamten normalen Lebensdauer eines Fahrzeuges bei normalen Nutzungsbedingungen entsprechend dieser Verordnung wirkungsvoll begrenzt werden&#8220;, hervorgeht, dass die in der Euro&#8209;6-Norm in Anhang I dieser Verordnung festgesetzten Grenzwerte für Stickstoffoxidemissionen im tatsächlichen Fahrbetrieb einzuhalten sind und folglich auch bei den offiziellen Prüfungen im tatsächlichen Fahrbetrieb vor der Typgenehmigung. Die Kommission bestreitet dies nicht, zumal sie selbst vorbringt, dass dies der Fall sei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2020)

Abwarten, ob das EuGH die Meinung des Gutachten unverwässert weitergibt und es die Politik auch umsetzt. Falls ja würde es nicht nur "Schummel Diesel", sondern verdammt viele Fahrzeuge treffen, darunter auch brandaktuelle. Keiner von denen nutzt bei niedrigen Außentemperaturen die gleiche Motoransteuerung, die für die EU-Verbrauchstests verwendet werden (und sei es nur, dass Start&Stop abgeschaltet wird). Wenn man das umsetzt, müsste man vermutlich 50% aller Typzulassungen einkassieren.

Nicht dass ich das nicht gutheißen würde, aber ich glaube nicht, dass so etwas durchgesetzt wird. Selbst wenn in erster Instanz ein Urteil fällt, hat man bei den Klagen gegen Microsoft und Intel gesehen, wie lange so etwas wieder aufgerollt werden kann, ohne Wirkung zu entfallen. Und in dem Fall dürften die Verkehrsminister sämtlicher Länder gegen den EuGH stehen. Da sind die Autos verschrottet, ehe dieses Urteil Wirkung zeigt.

So oder so: Durch das EuGh-Urteil droht den Besitzern keine unmittelbare Stilllegung. Wenn dann muss, wie gesagt, deswegen die Typzulassung zurückgezogen werden, weil die Euro-6-Prüfung nie bestanden wurde. Das ist etwas komplett anderes als die laufenden Gerichtsverfahren zu Autos, die zwar als Euro 6 zugelassen sind, aber gegen wegen trotzdem hoher Schadstoffausstöße Einzelmaßnahmen gelten. Letztere Gefahr konnte dem Käufer beim Kauf schwerlich klar sein, woraus sich schwierige Entschädigungsansprüche ableiten lassen, die in langen Verfahren ausgehandelt weren. Ein Entzug der Typzulassung wäre dagegen ein ganz klarer Mangel, bei dem dem Auto vertraglich zugesicherte Eigenschaften ("für den Straßenverkehr zulassungsfähig") fehlen; nach 5 Minuten Verhandlung wäre klar, dass jeder Käufer den Wagen zurückgeben kann. Da ist dann nur noch der zu ersetzende Restwert zu diskutieren.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2020)

Das Problem sind weniger die Testbedingungen auf dem Prüfstand, sondern, das die Abgasreinigung bei unter 15 °C Außentemperatur ganz abgeschalten wird, also die Thermofenster.
Es ist also das mindeste, dass diese per Softwareupdate entfernt werden.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das wir aneinander vorbeireden. Hast du dir denn die drei oben verlinkten Texte wirklich durchgelesen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mir die Zitate durchgelesen, aber nicht alle sieben (!) Links komplett.

Aber ja, wir reden ein Bisschen aneinander vorbei: Du vermischst Schäden für die Besitzer mit Fragen des Zulassungsrechts. Das ist aber nicht das Gleiche, sondern das sind zwei aufeinander aufbauende Stufen.

Sinn und Zweck der Euro-6-Prüfung ist, dass das Auto diverse Grenzwerte einhält. Aber es ist bekannt (und absichtlich) lückenhaft formuliert, was für Grenzwerte unter was für Bedingungen das sind. Von "auch unter 15 °C" steht da eben nichts drin und es ist juristische Interpretationssache, ob/dass die allgemeinen Teile der Formulierung das auch besagen sollen. Dazu wurde erst jetzt ein Gutachten erstellt und wenn das durch einen Richterspruch in letzter Instanz zur geltenden Rechtsauslegung wird, dann müssten die Zulassungsstellen Konsequenzen ziehen.

Aber noch ist nicht einmal die erste Instanz gelaufen, geschweige denn der Folgeschritt gegangen und es laufen afaik auch keine Privatklagen nach dem Muster "VW hat gesagt, der Wagen erfüllt Euro 6, tut er aber gar nicht." Laut Bundeskraftfahrtamt erfüllen die Diesel spätestens seit der Software-Nachrüstung Euro 6 und somit hat der Käufer gemäß Norm das bekommen, was er bestellt hat. Solange sich daran nichts ändern, ist an dieser Stelle also kein Schaden entstanden. Die ganzen Klagen laufen deswegen auf "Wagen erfüllt Euro 6 zwar aus juristischer Sicht, aber er ist trotzdem dreckig. Und deswegen könnte er von Fahrverboten betroffen sein und außerdem kann ich das mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren. Ich wurde bösartig getäuscht und will mein ganzes Geld zurück."

DAS ist aber eine viel kompliziertere Situation, denn die Hersteller haben immer nur versprochen, dass die Wagen irgendwie "sauber" sind. Aber nie WIE sauber. Das es an den Herstellern liegt, dass die Käufer realitätsfern hohe Erwartungen hatten, muss man erstmal rechtskräftig dargelegt bekommen. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit Windows. Laut Microsoft ist jede Version die stabilste und sicherste, die es je gab, aber trotzdem hat noch nie jemand geschafft, Schadensersatz zu erhalten, weil es de facto immer noch ein löchriger Haufen Schrott ist. Noch schwieriger wird es bei den Fahrverboten: Da die Politik keine Möglichkeit hat, zwischen "Euro 6 Diesel" (böse Schummel...) und "Euro 6 Diesel" (gut, genau im Sinne der Vorschrift) zu unterscheiden, gibt es nämlich keine Fahrverbote gegen Schummeldiesel. Alles, was bislang verhängt wurde, richtet sich gegen ältere Modelle und es wird nicht wegen Schummelei, sondern wegen allgemein zu schlechter Luft in den Innenstädten erlassen. Also sind gar keine Käufer der halbwegs aktuellen Fahrzeuge betroffen, die haben nur Angst vor etwaigen zukünftigen Maßnahmen. Und jetzt weiß doch mal VW nach, warum/dass sie Zahlen sollen, weil jemand anders Angst vor etwas hat, dass durch die allgemeine Situation in Innenstädten ausgelöst werden könnte. Da ist nicht nur kein direkter Schaden, sondern auch keine direkte Schuld. Darum drehen sich die aktuellen Verfahren und die sind nicht unbedingt auf der Zielgeraden.


Die einzigen, die im Moment direkt klagen könnten, währen die Zulassungsstellen. Denn die wurden definitiv hinters Licht geführt. Ebenfalls direkt geschädigt wurden Anwohner, die den Dreck einatmen mussten - aber da ist genauso wie bei Klimawandelschäden der einzelne Verursacher nicht eindeutig ermittelbar. Aber solange die Zulassung auf Euro 6 offiziell besteht, bescheinigt die Bundesregierung den Herstellern, dass sie trotz Schummelei regelkonform sind. Erst wenn Scheuer das ändert, trifft es die Fahrzeugbesitzer, aber das wird Scheuer nicht ändern. Und stellvertretend für die betrogene Regierung klagen wird er auch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

Ich meinte die drei Quellen mit den eckigen Klammern. 
  [2] gibt es einmal als Video oder halt mit quasi dem gleichen Inhalt als Text.

Es wird der EuGH direkt entscheiden. Da gibt es keine höhere Instanz.

Darum geht es:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/eugh-schlussantraege-c69318-dieselskandal-abschalteinrichtung-dient-nur-dem-motorschutz/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Eine Abschalteinrichtung darf den Motor vor unmittelbar drohenden Schäden schützen, nicht aber vor bloßem Verschleiß. Nach Auffassung der EuGH-Generalanwältin sind die im Dieselskandal verwendeten Schummel-Vorrichtungen damit unzulässig.*
> 
> Laut der Generalanwältin am Europäischen Gerichtshof (EuGH) Eleanor Sharpston stellt eine Vorrichtung, die bei Zulassungstests von Dieselkraftfahrzeugen einen Einfluss auf die Funktion des Emissionskontrollsystems dieser Fahrzeuge ausübt, eine unionsrechtlich verbotene "Abschalteinrichtung" dar. Das Ziel, den Verschleiß oder die Verschmutzung des Motors zu verzögern, rechtfertigt den Einsatz einer solchen Vorrichtung nicht, so Sharpston in ihren Schlussanträgen vom Donnerstag (Anträge v. 30.04.2020, Az. C-693/18).
> 
> ...


(siehe [1] oben)

Zur Geschichte des Verfahren, das kommt aus Frankreich und wurde dem EuGH zur Auslegung des Eu-Rechtes vorgelegt. 


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/eugh-vorbericht-urteil-c69318-abschalteinrichtungen-dieselskandal-zulaessigkeit-motorschutz-vor-umweltschutz/ schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die "Ausnahme Motorschutz" tatsächlich derartig weit ausgelegt werden darf, dass die "Ausnahme Abschalteinrichtung" zur Regel wird, entscheidet bald der EuGH. Hintergrund ist ein Dieselverfahren von VW-Kunden vor dem Tribunal de Grande Instance de Paris.





			
				https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/autoindustrie-vw-und-daimler-scheitern-wohl-mit-dem-versuch-den-dieselskandal-vom-eugh-fernzuhalten/25476658.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der französische Untersuchungsrichter war diskret. Bevor er sein Ersuchen in Sachen Volkswagen an den Europäischen Gerichtshof (EuGH) nach Luxemburg sandte, wurde die Identität des deutschen Automobilherstellers anonymisiert. In seinem 20 Seiten langen Schreiben heißt das Unternehmen nur: &#8222;Gesellschaft X&#8220;.
> Trotzdem blieb sein Name nicht geheim. An drei Stellen nennt der Jurist die Typenbezeichnung des Motors, mit dessen Details sich seiner Meinung nach der EuGH befassen möge: EA 189. Die vielen Anonymisierungen in dem Papier sind damit für die Katz: Es gibt nur einen Motor, der so heißt. Volkswagen verbaute ihn in rund elf Millionen Autos.
> So wird ein Vorgang bekannt, den nicht nur Volkswagen, sondern auch Konkurrent Daimler bisher zu verhindern wussten: die Ankunft des Dieselskandals bei *Europas höchstem Gericht*.


Mehr zur Geschichte des Verfahrens in Frankreich und den schmutzigen Tricks der Autoindustrie um BGH/EuGH-Urteile in Deutschland zu verhindern, steht hier drin:
Dieselskandal: VW muss sich wohl vor dem EuGH rechtfertigen | handelsblatt.com (28.01.2020)

Pikant:


			
				https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/autoindustrie-vw-und-daimler-scheitern-wohl-mit-dem-versuch-den-dieselskandal-vom-eugh-fernzuhalten/25476658.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Justiz ermittelt deshalb seit Anfang 2016. Ihr Verdacht: VW täuschte seine Kunden und die Behörden nicht nur arglistig über den Abgasausstoß des Dieselmotors EA 189. Hinzu kommt laut Schreiben aus Paris an den Europäischen Gerichtshof, &#8222;*dass infolge der Taten der Gebrauch der Waren nunmehr eine Gefährdung der Gesundheit von Mensch und Tier darstellt*&#8220;.
> 
> Die Franzosen wollen deshalb schwarz auf weiß vom EuGH bestätigt bekommen, wie dieser den Einsatz von Abschalteinrichtungen beurteilt. Dies sei wichtig, um über &#8222;*eine mögliche* *Anklageerhebung&#8220; gegen Verantwortliche des VW-Konzerns* entscheiden zu können, heißt es in dem Pariser Schreiben.


In Frankreich werden also in der Justiz sehr wohl die Folgen des hohen Schadstoffausstoßes behandelt. 

Auf Seite 2 wird es nicht besser:


			
				https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/autoindustrie-vw-drohen-nicht-nur-klagen-in-frankreich/25476658-2.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der EuGH bestätigt, dass seine mögliche Entscheidung in Sachen Dieselgate weitreichende Konsequenzen hätte: &#8222;*In gleicher Weise bindet das Urteil andere nationale Gerichte, die mit dem gleichen Problem befasst werden.*&#8220;
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Einer der drei anderen ist wohl Volvo. Dort wurde die Abschalteinrichtung entdeckt, indem der Temperatursensor mit Eis gekühlt wurde. Zwölffach über Grenzwert: Hohe Stickoxid-Werte bei Volvo-SUVs  | tagesschau.de
(Eventuell jedoch noch zu neu für das Gerichtsverfahren, der Artikel ist vom 22.01.2020)
Es könnten aber auch drei kleine Franzosen sein:


			
				https://www.test.de/Abgasskandal-4918330-5092247/ schrieb:
			
		

> *05.12.2019* [...]
> Ermittlungen wegen des Abgasskandals auch in Frankreich: Ein Untersuchungsgericht in Paris hat unter anderen Renault, Peugeot und Citroen im Verdacht, wie VW Motoren mit illegaler Abschaltung der Abgasreinigung geliefert zu haben. Es hat vorab beim Europäischen Gerichtshof (EuGH) nachgefragt, wie die EU-Regeln über die Typzulassung zu verstehen sind



______________________________________________________

Kurzfassung zum Softwareupdate bei Euro5:


			
				https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/diesel-software-update-macht-abgas-schmutziger-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem Update blies das Auto in der Stadt *715 mg*/km NOx in die Luft. Der gesetzliche Grenzwert beträgt für Euro 5 Dieselautos *180 mg*/km NOx. Nach dem Update waren es *764 mg*/km NOx, also 7 Prozent mehr. Am 15. Januar 2020 führte Emissions Analytics einen weiteren Abgastest durch, bei gleichen Außentemperaturen wie vor dem Update: 12°C. Das Ergebnis dieses Mal *792 mg*/km NOx, 11 Prozent mehr als vor dem Update und das 4,4fache des gesetzlichen Grenzwerts.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man so urteilen wird, weil es die gesamten technischen Prüfverfahren in allen Bereichen hinterfragen würde. Wenn der zulassungsrelevante Prüfzyklus nicht ausreicht um die Konformität des Produktes zu beweisen, dann hätte das massive Auswirkungen auf alle in Europa im Handel befindlichen Produkte. Man kann die Verantwortung eines nicht praxisrelavanten Prüfzyklus imho nicht auf die Hersteller schieben, denn die Festlegung des Prüfzyklus obliegt der Legislative.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

Die Judikate ist unabhängig und dafür da, die Gesetzgebung der Legislative zu überprüfen. 

Auch wenn es der Politik nicht passt: Warum das BVerfG bei EZB und EuGH "ultra vires" sieht | LTO.de

Wobei hier selbst die EU-Kommision als Gesetzgeber gesagt hat, dass eine Abschalteinrichtung illegal ist und die Grenzwerte natürlich auch im Straßenbetrieb gelten.
Es gibt da auch Lietlinlinen, in denen nochmal auf die Gesetze verwiesen wird. Unzulaessige Abschalteinrichtungen: Kommission gibt EU-Staaten Leitlinien an die Hand | Europäische Kommission - Deutschland
https://www.europarl.europa.eu/meet...MMITTEES/EMIS/DV/2017/02-09/C_2017_352_DE.pdf (PDF)


			
				PDF schrieb:
			
		

> *1. BEGRIFFSBESTIMMUNGEN UND ALLGEMEINE VERPFLICHTUNGEN:*
> Der Begriff der Abschalteinrichtung wird in Artikel 3 Absatz 10 der Verordnung (EG)Nr. 715/2007 definiert; demnach bezeichnet
> 
> &#8222;&#8218;Abschalteinrichtung&#8216; ein Konstruktionsteil, das die Temperatur, die Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit, die Motordrehzahl (UpM), den eingelegten Getriebegang, den Unterdruck im Einlasskrümmer oder sonstige Parameter ermittelt, um die Funktion eines beliebigen Teils des Emissionskontrollsystems zu aktivieren, zu verändern, zu verzögern oder zu deaktivieren, wodurch die Wirksamkeit des Emissionskontrollsystems unter Bedingungen, die bei normalem Fahrzeugbetrieb vernünftigerweise zu erwarten sind, verringert wird&#8220;.
> ...



Und genau um die Eingrenzung dieser Ausnahmen geht es vor dem EuGH. 

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Der TÜV prüft auch nicht alles und trotzdem werden Autos für sicher erklärt und dürfen fahren. 
Es gab damals einen Bericht (Frontal 21 o.ä.), wonach der TÜV den Fehler im ABS nicht gefunden hatte, weil die Software gar nicht geprüft wird. Aber leider finde ich den nicht mehr. 
Unserer hatte dann das Update auch bekommen: ABS-Rueckruf: VW und Skoda folgen Audi

Edit: ZDFzoom: Lebensgefahr trotz Pruefplakette? - ZDFmediathek (Nur noch Text, Video nicht mehr verfügbar. s.u.)
Lebensgefahr trotz Pruefplakette? (Doku) - video dailymotion



			
				https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-lebensgefahr-trotz-pruefplakette-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> "ZDFzoom"-Autor Joachim Ottmer macht sich auf die Spurensuche: Wird ausreichend geprüft? Halten die gesetzlichen Vorschriften mit der Entwicklung in der Automobilbranche Schritt? Sind Prüfgesellschaften wie TÜV, Dekra, GTÜ, KÜS und Co. tatsächlich in der Lage, auch die elektronischen Sicherheitseinrichtungen moderner Autos ausreichend auf ihre Funktionen oder auch nur auf ihr bloßes Vorhandensein zu überprüfen?
> 
> Um das herauszufinden, versucht er, mit einem technisch und elektronisch manipulierten Fahrzeug die Hauptuntersuchung zu bestehen. Dabei hat er bei der Qualität der Hauptuntersuchung erhebliche Mängel festgestellt. Dies betrifft vor allem die tatsächliche Überprüfung moderner sicherheitsrelevanter Systeme. Nicht einmal das Fehlen eines Airbags wurde bei der HU entdeckt. Für die Fahrzeuginsassen eine tödliche Gefahr. Aber auch Fehler am elektronisch geregelten ABS und ESP oder etwa an Radarsensoren werden nicht gefunden. So weist Joachim Ottmer nach, warum die Hauptuntersuchung bei KFZ längst nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2020)

Der TÜV liest bei der HU nur vorhandene Fehlercodes aus. Sind keine Fehler gesetzt ist er zufrieden. Anders würde eine HU auch 600€ statt 60€ kosten.
Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch Mal kurz davor wegen eines eigentlich unnötigen Teils was aber MCU Fehler geworfen hat mir ein kleines defeat device zu bauen  .


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Judikate ist unabhängig und dafür da, die Gesetzgebung der Legislative zu überprüfen.
> 
> Auch wenn es der Politik nicht passt: Warum das BVerfG bei EZB und EuGH "ultra vires" sieht | LTO.de
> 
> ...



Daraus kann aber nur eine Aufgabe für die Legislative erwachsen die Vorschriften und Testverfahren entsprechend anzupassen, was ja mit dem RDE Tests schon passiert ist. Für eine rückwirkende Anwendung gegenüber den Herstellern muss man denen schon gezieltes Fehlverhalten nachweisen können. Das mag in Einzelfällen möglich sein, wenn z.B. die Abgasreinigung nur in einem sehr engen Fenster um die Testnormtemperatur funktioniert, ist ansonsten aber imho nicht möglich. Richtlinien von 2017 sind logischerweise für ein Auto von 2014 nicht anzuwenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Judikate ist unabhängig und dafür da, die Gesetzgebung der Legislative zu überprüfen.



Jo. Aber wenn die Juikative einen Fehler in der Arbeit der Legislative findet, muss erstmal die Legislative diesen Fehler korrigieren. Nicht die Hersteller, sich nach der Legislative gerichtet haben. Das ist das, was ich oben meinte, unter Beachtung all dessen, was dir offensichtlich wichtig ist:
Der EuGH entscheidet gegebenenfalls, dass für Autos, die soch so verhalten wie es die kritisierten machen, nicht die Anforderungen der Euro 6 einhalten. Das ist Schritt 1 und gegen den wird erstmal Einspruch erhoben, Revisionen sind beim EuGH möglich, auch wenn es für Europarecht keine höhere Instanz gibt.
Schritt 2 ist dann die Feststellung, dass die von den Ländern erlassenen Gesetze für die Zulassung gemäß Euro 6 fehlerhaft sind. Das kann auch noch der EuGH direkt machen, muss er aber Anlass zu bekommen.
Schritt 3 ist dann eine Anpassung dieser Gesetze sowie eine rückwirkende Prüfung der unter der bisherigen Rechtspraxis gefällten Entscheidungen. Für gewöhnlich haben die Länder ein oder mehrere Jahre Zeit, um so etwas umzusetzen.
Erst wenn das gelaufen ist, würde in Schritt 4 das KBA feststellen, dass die Typzulassung diverser Autos ungültig ist. Das wäre das erste Mal, dass die Autohersteller direkt vom EuGH-Urteil betroffen sind und auch dagegen können sie es erstmal wieder mit aufschiebenden Rechtsmitteln versuchen, auf Bestandsschutz pochen, etc.. Erst wenn das alles nicht hilft, also vermutlich frühestens in 10 Jahren, gibt es einen Schaden für die Autofahrer, die plötzlich ein Auto ohne Betriebsgenehmigung haben. Dieser Schaden ist aber so glasklar ein Produktionsfehler, dass sie das Auto abzüglich eines Ausgleichs für die bis dahin erfolgte Nutzung komplett zurückggeben könnten. Dieser Ausgleich dürfte dann bei einem 15 Jahre alten Wagen nahezu dem kompletten Kaufpreis entsprechen, womit die Geschichte abgeheftet wird.

Jeder für die Autohersteller schlechtere Ausgang würde voraussetzen, dass sich der Verkehrsminister auf Seiten der Gesundheit stellt. Und teilweise nicht mal der Deutsche, bei dem das schon unwahrscheinlich genug ist, sondern der aus dem Land, in dem die EU-Typgenehmigung erteilt wurde. Dafür gibt es aber keinerlei Anzeichen. Anlass für so drastische Maßnahmen gibt es seit dem ersten Tag des Dieselskandals und sie wurden nie auch nur in Erwägung gezogen. Stattdessen haben die Scheuer, Dobrindt & Co fleißig auf Seite der Autokonzerne gekämpft und wenn sich die Bundesregierung gegen die EU stellt, dann dauert es bekanntermaßen ewig, bis sich irgendwas bewegt. Guck die diverse Tierschutzmaßnahmen, die Gewässer- oder Grundwasserverordnungen an. Deutschland verstößt teilweise seit über einem Jahrzehnt systematisch gegen EU-Recht und es gibt niemanden, der da kurzfristig was gegen unternehmen kann. Ähnliches gilt für die Aufhebung der Rechtsstaatlichkeit in Polen und Ungarn, für die Buchhaltung der Griechen, etc. etc. etc.

Und in dieser Fall ist so brisant, dass sogar direkt mit einer nachträglichen Legalisierung durch die Mitgliedsstaaten zu rechnen ist, denn wenn das Urteil in dem von dir genannten Wortsinne ergehen würde, dass temperaturabhängige Verschlechterungen der Abgasqualität gar nicht zulässig sind, dann betrifft das beinahe 100% aller in den letzten 10-15 Jahren verkauften PKW. Nicht nur Schummel-Diesel, auch nicht Schummel-Diesel und ehrliche Diesel, sondern auch Benziner, die beispielsweise allesamt bei <10 °C die Start-Stopp-Automatik abschalten, deren Spritsparwirkung aber fester Teil der Zulassung ist. Das werden nicht nur die üblichen Autonationen Deutschland/Frankreich/Italien (+Tschechien +Polen +Rumänien,...) um jeden Preis verhindern wollen, sondern diese de facto Stilllegung und Entwertung nahezu aller Autos wird kein amtierender Politiker seinem Volk zumuten wollen. Mit Luftverschmutzung dagegen haben die alle kein Problem. (Also die Politiker. Die Bevölkerung natürlich schon, aber die interessiert in dem ganzen Verfahren ja niemanden.)




Olstyle schrieb:


> Der TÜV liest bei der HU nur vorhandene Fehlercodes aus. Sind keine Fehler gesetzt ist er zufrieden. Anders würde eine HU auch 600€ statt 60€ kosten.
> Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch Mal kurz davor wegen eines eigentlich unnötigen Teils was aber MCU Fehler geworfen hat mir ein kleines defeat device zu bauen  .



Ich glaube seit 2016 oder 2018 muss bei der AU auch wieder gemessen werden. Zwar nur eine Einzelmessung, aber das der alte Trick mit Fehlercodes abfangen nicht mehr hilft, mussten schon einige Ex-Fahrer leistungsoptimierter Fahrzeuge feststellen.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2020)

Bei Faktor 4 vergisst Du den Faktor des Vertrauensschutz, der eine Rückwirkung von Gesetzesänderung als Widerspruch zum Prinzip der Rechtssicherheit der Rechtsordnung sieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2020)

Habe ich nicht vergessen, aber wollte ich an der Stelle nicht detailiert einbringen, sondern habe es als langjährige Verfahren abgehakt. Prinzipiell können sich die Hersteller meiner Meinung nach nicht auf den Vertrauensschutz berufen, denn es waren ja sie selbst, die das Vertrauen des KBA missbraucht haben. Die ergehende Rechtssprechung begründet damit auch keine neue Rechtsordnung und es gibt auch keine neuen Verordnungen geschweige denn neue Gesetze. Es wird nur festgestellt, dass sich die Hersteller nie an die jeweils bestehenden Gesetze gehalten haben. Die können also rückwirkend umgesetzt werden.

Aber: Nur wenn das von den Herstellern absichtlich geschah und es nicht ein Versäumnis des BKA war, die nicht-Einhaltung der Euro-4/5/6-Ziele aufzudecken. Es ist zwar ziemlich offensichtlich und seit langem bekannt, dass die Hersteller gezielt auf Lücken in den Prüfzyklen optimieren, aber ihnen nachweisen, dass sie damit absichtlich die Gesetzte unterlaufen wollten, das ist bislang nur bei VW ansatzweise gelungen. Zumindest alle anderen können sich also voerst darauf berufen, dass es nur Versehen waren und der Staat sie im Dunklen gelassen hat. Und auch VW wird es zumindest 1-2 Verfahren lang mit dieser Position versuchen, ehe keine Revision mehr zugelassen wird.

Daraus ergeben sich dann die Jahre der Juristerei, die ich in meinem Post an DKK nur kurz als solche vorhergesagt habe.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das mag in Einzelfällen möglich sein, wenn z.B. die Abgasreinigung nur in einem sehr engen Fenster um die Testnormtemperatur funktioniert, ist ansonsten aber imho nicht möglich.



Was bei fast allen Autos mit Thermofenstern standardmäßig der Fall ist.
Dort läuft die Abgasreinigung nur im Bereich von etwa 15-25 °C.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in dieser Fall ist so brisant, dass sogar direkt mit einer nachträglichen Legalisierung durch die Mitgliedsstaaten zu rechnen ist



Geht nicht. Es ist eine EU-Verordnung, die gilt wie bei der DSGVO unmittelbar. 
Und die EU-Kommision hat als der dortige Gesetzgeber schon gesagt, das sie die Ausnahmen für Abschalteinrichtungen streng auslegen will, sowie dass die Grenzwerte natürlich auch auf der Straße gelten. 
Da muss sich nichts am Recht ändern. 

*Das Recht sagt jetzt schon, dass Abschalteinrichtungen grundsätzlich verboten sind.


*Zu den Autos:
rbb|24-Datenauswertung: Zwei Drittel der Dieselautos fallen bei amtlichen Abgas-Tests durch  | rbb24


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube seit 2016 oder 2018 muss bei der AU auch wieder gemessen werden. Zwar nur eine Einzelmessung, aber das der alte Trick mit Fehlercodes abfangen nicht mehr hilft, mussten schon einige Ex-Fahrer leistungsoptimierter Fahrzeuge feststellen.


Bei der *A*U schon. Bei der *H*U wird aber neben der Abfrage des Fehlerspeichers aber weiterhin auf dem Niveau von 1950 getestet. Bremse bremst, das Licht leuchtet, der Rost ist noch nicht strukturell schädlich, nichts tropft und das Fahrwerk wackelt noch nicht zu sehr ->.bestanden
Niemand macht hier einen Fahrzeugunabhängigen Funktionstest von ESP(sollte mit separat ansprechbaren Rollen auf einem Allradmessstand sogar gehen ohne die konkrete Umsetzung zu kennen), Airbag (wie soll das zerstörungsfrei gehen?) oder gar von Radar/LiDAR Precrash-Systemen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was bei fast allen Autos mit Thermofenstern standardmäßig der Fall ist.
> Dort läuft die Abgasreinigung nur im Bereich von etwa 15-25 °C.


...Im vollen Umfang. Wolltest du bestimmt schreiben


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

Wenn man sich beim Volvo anschaut, das selbst da die Grenzwerte überschritten werden, kommt es einem eher so vor, als läuft die selbst innerhalb des Thermofensters nicht so, wie sie müsste.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/br-recherche/volvo-diesel-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlreiche Testfahrten zeigten: Bei Temperaturen zwischen 14 und 22 Grad Celsius stieß der Wagen bei den EKI-Messungen im Durchschnitt *660 Milligramm* NOx pro gefahrenem Kilometer aus. Der bei der Typgenehmigung maßgebliche *Grenzwert für Euro-5-Fahrzeuge beträgt 180 Milligramm* pro Kilometer.
> 
> Bei niedrigeren Außentemperaturen, zwischen neun und elf Grad, kletterten die Werte auf durchschnittlich *811 Milligramm*. Nachdem im Test eine simulierte Außentemperatur von null bis minus vier Grad erreicht war, stieg der Stickoxid-Ausstoß auf den gemessenen Spitzenwert von *2.148 Milligramm* pro Kilometer.



Selbst im Thermofenster wird der Grenzwert um 267% überschritten!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2020)

Bei Testfahrten liegen alle meilenweit ab, unabhängig von der Temperatur. Und bei genügend Abstand von 20 °C verstoßen verstoßen Fahrzeuge selbst auf den Prüfstand gegen die NOx-Werte und absolut alle gegen die CO2-Vorgaben. Deswegen sage ich ja: Der Verkehrsminister, der das durchsetzen ließe, würde politischen Selbstmord begehen. Und die EU-Komission ist nun einmal nicht die ausführende Behörde. Genausowenig Klöckner & Vorgänger sich um die EU-Vorgaben zur Nitrat-Belastung kümmern, genausowenig wird Scheuer einen Teufel tun und 75% aller Autos in Deutschland stilllegen. Da kann die EU dann Mahnverfahren starten, blaue Briefe schreiben und in ein paar Jahren Strafen androhen, aber fürs erste wird sich gar nichts tun. Und solange sich nichts tut, gibt es auch keinen Fahrverbote, keine Stilllegungen, keine Schäden für die irgend jemand Entschädigung verdient hätte.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Wer Aktien von VW usw. hat, sollte sich auf jeden Fall den Tag vor dem EuGH-Urteil rot im Kalender markieren, um die dann rechtzeitig zu verkaufen.


----------



## seahawk (9. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was bei fast allen Autos mit Thermofenstern standardmäßig der Fall ist.
> Dort läuft die Abgasreinigung nur im Bereich von etwa 15-25 °C.



Und wenn dieses Verhalten der Zulassungsbehörde bekannt war und der Wagen so zugelassen wurde, dann ist das Thema erledigt. VW hängt ja nur am Haken weil sie eine nicht dokumentierte Erkennung des Testzykluses verbaut haben, was zu jeder Zeit illegal war.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

Das war damals wohl nicht bekannt. Das kam erst die letzten Jahre so wirklich raus, weil die Hersteller dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Wer Aktien von VW usw. hat, sollte sich auf jeden Fall den Tag vor dem EuGH-Urteil rot im Kalender markieren, um die dann rechtzeitig zu verkaufen.



Zu Aktien kann ich wenig sagen, außer dass die Kurse wenig mit realen Ereignissen zu tun haben. Rein von Produktion und Entwicklung sehe ich im Moment ohnehin keine Gründe, warum man VW-Aktien haben wollen sollte - aber die Börse arbeitet halt nach eigenen Regeln.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das war damals wohl nicht bekannt. Das kam erst die letzten Jahre so wirklich raus, weil die Hersteller dazu nichts sagen.



Also mir waren die diversen Optimierungen auf realitätsferne Testbedingungen sowie Änderungen zwischen Serien- und Testfahrzeugen, die die letzte Jahre angeprangert wurden, größtenteils schon seit der Jahrtausendwende bekannt. Und da hatte ich noch nicht einmal einen Führerschein. Diverse Umweltgruppen protestieren seit den 80ern gegen die wirkungslosen Zulassungsregeln, jeder Autokäufer kennt zumindest die immer weiter klaffende Schere zwischen nominellen und real-Verbräuchen, die auf genau die gleichen Ursachen zurückgeht. Wer da noch behauptet, es wäre ihm nichts bekannt gewesen, der macht keine Aussage über die Hersteller, sondern über sein eigenes Informationsdefizit.


----------



## seahawk (9. Mai 2020)

WLTP hat das aber verbessert.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also mir waren die diversen Optimierungen auf realitätsferne Testbedingungen sowie Änderungen zwischen Serien- und Testfahrzeugen, die die letzte Jahre angeprangert wurden, größtenteils schon seit der Jahrtausendwende bekannt. Und da hatte ich noch nicht einmal einen Führerschein.



Und meine Autos führen da noch CO2-Neutral per Handbeschleunigung.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2020)

Das Land BW muss nun ein Zwangsgeld zahlen, weil Fahrverbote nicht umgesetzt wurden. Aber natürlich nicht an sich selbst, weil es dann nur von einer Staatskasse in einer anderen landen würde, sondern an eine gemeinnützige Einrichtung.
VGH Mannheim: Diesel-Zwangsgeld geht an private Organisation | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/vgh-baden-wuerttemberg-10s461-20-zwangsgeld-diesel-fahrverbote-stuttgart/ schrieb:
			
		

> Autofahrer müssen sich nun wohl endgültig auf flächendeckende Fahrverbote auch für Euro-5-Diesel in Stuttgart einstellen. Nach der erneuten Niederlage des Landes vor dem VGH in Mannheim seien sie unvermeidbar, teilte das Verkehrsministerium am Freitag mit. "Wir müssen jetzt Verkehrsverbote für Euro-5/V-Diesel-Fahrzeuge ab 1. Juli 2020 vorbereiten", sagte Amtschef Uwe Lahl.


----------



## Eckism (16. Mai 2020)

Kurios finde ich ja, das beim Update wegen dem Dieselskandal der Sprotverbrauch steigt um weniger Schadstoffe auszustoßen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Das Update ist eh ClosedSource. Da kann keiner sagen, was das macht.

Dazu muss man Spritverbauch/CO2-Ausstoß und NOx trennen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Mai 2020)

Dank Coronafrei bin ich ja jeden Abend(27 Tag) um die 250-350km gefahren und der Durchschnitt beim normalen fahren waren 7,2 l/100km. Autobahn halt 15,8 l/100km.
Verbrauch ist mir ja egal, ich würde es halt gern verstehen, wie mehr Sprit weniger Schadstoffe schafft. Leistung soll es angeblich nicht kosten...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Das Software-Update kann man vergessen. Das ist Fake, wie der Test gezeigt hat. Da sind die Schadstoffe, also NOx, hinterher sogar gestiegen.
Diesel-Abgas und kein Ende: Ein Software-Update, das schmutzig macht - ZDFheute (Bericht über den Beitrag als Text)
Frontal 21: Dieselabgase - Ein Software-Update auf dem Prüfstand - ZDFmediathek (Video)

Beim SCR stiegt der Energieverbrauch (und damit der CO2-Ausstoß) durch die Heizung für den Katalysator. An diesem baut sich das NOx zusammen mit dem Harnstoff zu ungefährlichem H[SUB]2[/SUB]O und N[SUB]2[/SUB] ab.
Selektive nichtkatalytische Reduktion &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Eckism (16. Mai 2020)

SCR bzw. Harnstoff hab ich nicht, nur Diesel zum fahren halt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Dann ist es auch nur ein Euro 4/5. 

Euro 6 ist nur mit SCR drin.

Deshalb besteht die Lösung in der Hardwarenachrüstung mit einem SCR-Kat um dann aus einem Euro 5 ein Euro 6 Fahrzeug zu machen. Die meisten Fahrzeuge haben auch die entsprechende Aussparungen, da sie in den USA seit 2008 mit SCR ausgeliefert werden. 
Für Deutschland war es den Herstellern damals zu teuer. In den USA mussten die damals schon, weil es schärfere Grenzwerte gibt.


----------



## Eckism (16. Mai 2020)

Nachrüstung kostet mich Geld und für die KFZ-Steuer bleibt es Euro 5. Von daher ist mir ne Nachrüstung wurst. Ich fahre ja eh nie in Großstädten rum und wenn jemand nach mir verlangt, der in ner Stadt mit Fahrverbot wohnt, muss die Person halt umziehen.^^


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2020)

Wenn das Auto umgeschlüsselt wird gilt Euro 6 sowohl bei der Einfahrt in die Umweltzone als auch bei der Steuer. Wenn nicht dann bei keinem von beiden. Halbe Einstufungen gibt es nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Und wenn es das Gericht verlangt kann es durchaus sein, dass es die Hardwarenachrüstung dann auf Kosten der Hersteller gibt. 
Das kostet den Hersteller immer noch weniger, als wenn er das Auto komplett zurückkaufen müsste.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja eh nie in Großstädten rum und wenn jemand nach mir verlangt, der in ner Stadt mit Fahrverbot wohnt, muss die Person halt umziehen.^^



Wobei du dann auch einfach P&R oder gleich die Bahn/Fernbus nutzen kannst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dank Coronafrei bin ich ja jeden Abend(27 Tag) um die 250-350km gefahren und der Durchschnitt beim normalen fahren waren 7,2 l/100km. Autobahn halt 15,8 l/100km.
> Verbrauch ist mir ja egal, ich würde es halt gern verstehen, wie mehr Sprit weniger Schadstoffe schafft. Leistung soll es angeblich nicht kosten...



Du musst zwischen Schadstoffen und Klimagasen unterscheiden. Wenn Sprit perfekt verbrennt (und frei von Verunreinigungen war - bei Diesel leider immer noch nicht ganz der Fall), dann entstehen nur Wasser und Kohlendioxid. Letzteres sollte man zwar wegen seiner Klimawirkung tunlichst vermeiden, aber es ist kein Schadstoff, sondern z.B. auch ganz normaler Bestandteil deiner eigenen Ausatemluft. Schadstoffen wäre unvollständige Verbrennungsprodukte, vor allem Kohlenmonoxid und aromatische Verbindungen, und Nebenprodukte, die durch die Verbrennung entstehen können, vor allem Stickoxide. Letztere vermeidet man am besten, indem man erst gar keinen überschüssiges O2 im Gemisch hat. Wenn alle Sauerstoffatome mit dem Sprit zu H2O oder CO2 verbrennt werden, dann kann sich kein NOx bilden, weil halt kein O mehr übrig ist. Aber weil man den Sauerstoff nicht einfach aus der Luft rausbekommt (auch wenn man mit AGR so etwas ähnliches versucht) und Diesel nicht einmal eine Drosselklappe haben, kann man das nur durch Verbrennen von mehr Sprit erreichen, auch wenn man das aus finanziellen und klimatischen Gründen eigentlich tunlichst vermeiden will. (Beim Diesel dürfte zusätzlich das Abgas heißer werden, was die Wirkung des Kats verbessert und so das verbleibende NOx weiter reduziert. Aber auch den kompletten Abgastrakt stärker belastet, weswegen man auch das eigentlich nicht will.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn es das Gericht verlangt kann es durchaus sein, dass es die Hardwarenachrüstung dann auf Kosten der Hersteller gibt.
> Das kostet den Hersteller immer noch weniger, als wenn er das Auto komplett zurückkaufen müsste.



Bei einem Euro 5 oder gar 4 unwahrscheinlich. Die haben nicht so große Abweichungen zwischen soll und ist und sind außerdem schon relativ alt. Selbst wenn jemand einen Autohersteller dazu verdonnern sollte, da etwas zu unternehmen, wäre der Restwert in Deutschland abzüglich des Restwertes nach Weiterverkauf außerhalb Deutschlands eine viel kleinere Summe, als für die Nachrüstung fällig würde. Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass sich jemand um Nachrüstlösungen für solche Wagen bemüht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Also Gebrauchtwagen mit Euro4/5 kosten immer noch oft mehr als 10.000€. Und da wird nicht nur wie bei den Gerichten nur der Kilometerstand sondern auch Unfallschäden, Alter usw. mit einbezogen, ist also sogar weniger, als wenn man nur nach Kilometern geht. 
Die Nachrüstung kostet inkl. Einbau zwischen 2000 und 4000€.

Bis 31. Aug. 2015 konnten Fahrzeuge neu mit Euro 5 zugelassen werden. Also gerade mal 5 Jahre her. 
Abgasnorm &#8211; Wikipedia
Der Grenzwert für Euro 5 lag damals bei 180 mg/km NOx und wird teils um das zehnfache überschritten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst bei Euro 6 sieht es durch die illegalen Abschalteinrichtungen nicht besser aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rbb|24-Datenauswertung: Zwei Drittel der Dieselautos fallen bei amtlichen Abgas-Tests durch  | rbb24

Der Grenzwert für EURO 1, welches bis Ende *1996*, also vor 24 Jahren gültig war liegt übrigens bei 970 mg/km NOx.
Damit man überhaupt die Rote Plakette (EURO 2, Zulassung bis 31. Dez. 2000) bekommt, muss man den Grenzwert von 700 mg/km NOx einhalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2020)

541886 Angebote für Diesel ab Euro 4
373731 davon schon mit Euro 6
Heißt 168155 Angebote mit Euro4/5. (Beschädigte Fahrzeuge jeweils ausgeblendet.) Das 84077te (also der Median) steht bei 20 Angeboten pro Seite also auf Seite 4203, dritter von unten. Jetzt macht mir Mobile.de leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung, weil man maximal bis Seite 50 blättern kann, aber wenn ich den Preis nach und nach hochdrehe bis nur noch 457809 teurere Angebote übrig bleiben (unvermeidbare Fehlerquelle: Einige Euro 6 könnten billiger als die billigere Hälfte der Euro4/5er angeboten werden), dann lande ich bei diesem Golf 1.6 TDI für 8500 €. "Oft" kosten Euro4/5-Diesel also nicht "mehr als 10000", sondern eher "selten". Nach gleicher Methode geschätzt 56171 der 168155 Angebote insgesamt, also gerade einmal ein Drittel.

Das sind aber alles keine Zahlen zum Wert der derzeit im Einsatz befindlichen Euro4/5-Diesel, sondern zum Wert der derzeit online angebotenen. Wie man unschwer sehen kann, sind das mehrheitlich Händlerangebote, während viele, viele Fahrzeuge in schlechterem Zustand noch ettliche Jahre bei ihrem letzten Halter noch zu Schrott verschlissen werden oder nur noch Privat verkauft werden. Dumm geschätzt sind also vielleicht 10-15% der noch genutzten Euro4/5er soviel wert, wie von dir beschrieben.

Ich sprach aber ausdrücklich nicht vom Restwert, sondern vom Restwert in Deutschland abzüglich des Restwerts außerhalb Deutschlands. Selbst wenn ein Richter den Hersteller zum Rückkauf zwingt, kann er nicht den erneuten Verkauf verbieten. Wird die Euro-4-Zulassung komplett entzogen (und bislang gibt es keinerlei Bestrebungen, dass auch nur in einem einzigen Fall zu machen, geschweige denn innerhalb weniger Wochen sodass oben genannte Preise noch aktuell sind), sodass der Wagen nach Russland oder in die Ukraine müsste, reden wir hier vielleicht von 20% Wertverlust inkl. Aufwand. Solange die Euro4 weiterhin Gültigkeit hat und der Wagen lediglich wegen Euro4-Diesel-Sperren am Wohnort zurückgegeben werden darf, geht es sogar nur um 5-10% Wertverlust beim Weiterverkauf. Also 500 bis 1000 € für einen 10000 € Euro4/5 Diesel. Das ist viel billiger, als eine Nachrüstung für 2000 bis 5000 €. Die lohnt sich erst ab einem Restwert von 30000 bis 100000 €. Kannst ja gerne mal gucken, wieviele Angebote an Euro4/5ern in dieser Preisklasse du findest...
(und dann wirst du feststellen, dass für diese Nische überhaupt keiner Nachrüstlösungen anbietet.)

=> Nachrüstung auf Herstellerkosten wird es für nicht-Euro-6er nicht geben.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2020)

Du solltest deine Suche aber auf Fahrzeuge aus Deutschland beschränken.


----------



## Eckism (17. Mai 2020)

Mir hat Audi für meinen 2014er Euro 5 Diesel letzte Woche 18.000€ geboten. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man hat. ich würde Umrüsten, aber nicht, wenn ich alles selber bezahlen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du solltest deine Suche aber auf Fahrzeuge aus Deutschland beschränken.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass da ausländische Anbieter dabei sind. Eine flüchtige Stichprobe zeigt keinen einzigen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Mir hat Audi für meinen 2014er Euro 5 Diesel letzte Woche 18.000€ geboten. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man hat. ich würde Umrüsten, aber nicht, wenn ich alles selber bezahlen muss.



War das ein freies Aufkaufangebot oder Inzahlungnahme bei einem Neukauf? Bei letzterem gelten ganz andere regeln, da kann man locker 50-60% Markentreueprämie kassieren und im Moment laufen noch diverse Sonderboni. Ist halt sehr billig für die Händler, wenn sie von den ohnehin schon in den Listenangaben eingepreisten mittlerweile 15-20% Rabatt die ersten 10% auf die Inzahlungnahme versprechen.

Aber wie du selbst schon andeutest und auch ich oben vorgerechnet habe: Selbst bei einem 18k Euro5er aus dem Premium Segment (wenn ich mir gebrauchte Audis in dem Bereich angucke, lande ich bei Fahrzeugen, deren Nachfolger heute 60-90k kosten, also weit, weit überdurchschnittlich) rechnet sich eine Nachrüstung praktisch nicht. Beim generischen Euro4/5er, von dem bislang mangels Detailinformationen zu deinem Vehikel die Rede war, eine Nachrüstung durch den Händler zu erwarten, wie von DKK007 geäußert, wäre also selbst mit Gerichtsurteil illusorisch. Im besten Fall springt ein guter Gebraucht-Zurück-Verkauf bei raus - aber selbst dafür müsste die Politik in Deutschland noch durch einige Reifen springen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2020)

Doch. Z.B. genau dein Bsp.


> Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?



Ist aus Belgien:


			
				mobile.de schrieb:
			
		

> ZWALUWBEEKSTRAAT 12A
> BE-9150 Kruibeke



Niederlande sind aber auch recht häufig.

Die Osteuropäer kaufen eher von uns. Oder nehmen das Auto so mit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2020)

Ah, ****. Übersehen. Aber man kann die Ergebnisse sowieso noch deutlich verbessern, in dem man einfach alles ab 2016 (also zwingend Euro6) rausnimmt und außerdem alle Angebote, die älter als 14 Tage sind. Denn das sind natürlich gehäuft die eher schlechten Deals, während die guten direkt weggekauft werden. Nach diese Kriterien haben wir dann

62191 Euro4/5/6-Diesel aus Deutschland auf mobile.de Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?
13293 davon sind Euro6 Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?

verbleiben also 48898 Euro4/5er, der gesuchte Median ist das 24449 Angebot: Ein Golf VII Variant für 8290 € (Zulassungstatistik zum beliebtesten Auto bestätigt ). Passenderweise aus der Viernheimer Dieselstraße 

Angebote ab 10000 € gibt es dagegen 30218 abzüglich der 13293 Euro6er also 16925, erneut rund 1/3 des Euro4/5-Bestandes. 

Gehe ich auf 30000 €, wo sich eine Nachrüstung mit gewisser Wahrscheinlichkeit lohnen würde, hoch, wird die Lage noch deutlicher:
1712 Angebote mit Euro4/5/6. Davon 1194 mit Euro6 ergibt mickrige 518 Euro4/5er, für die eine Nachrüstung sinnvoll wäre. Ausgehend 48898 Angeboten dieser Schadstoffeklasse insgesamt also gerade einmal 1%. Davon abzuziehen sind noch diejenigen, für die es keine Nachrüstmöglichkeit zum üblichen Preis von 3000 € gibt. Und das dürften einige sein - hier mal eine quasi Euro6-freie Untergruppe:
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...hNetGrossPrice&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING
Mehrere Panamera Diesel, Land Cruiser Executive, haufenweise Defender, eine 2007er E-Klasse (Leichenwagen), RAM 3500 - natürlich jeweils mit richtig dicken Motoren. Um sowas bemüht sich kein Nachrüster. Die 5- bis 6-stelligen Entwicklungs- und Zertifizierungskosten bekommt man mit solchen Exoten nie wieder rein.

Fazit: Euro4/5 sind nicht "oft" so wertvoll, dass sich eine Nachrüstung lohnt, sondern praktisch nie.


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2020)

Biete 9 Mio., suche Verfahrenseinstellung: VW-Spitze kauft sich frei.

Der selbstlenkende, unfehlbare Markt. Man muss ihn einfach moegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2020)

Da ging es nur um das Strafverfahren wegen absichtlicher Fehlinformation der Aktionäre. Die zivilrechtlichen Entschädigungen für die Aktionäre sind ein ganz anderes Verfahren und die Schuld für die Drecks-Diesel sowieso. (Nicht das bei denen viel mehr rauskommen wird...)


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Da müssen die zumindest mal ordentlich zahlen. Ist die Frage, ob es bei diesem Tatvorwurf am Ende eh nicht nur auf eine Geldstrafe hinausgelaufen wäre.


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2020)

Vorsaetzlich sittenwidrige Schaedigung: BGH bejaht Schadensersatzansprueche bei Fahrzeugen mit "Abschaltvorrichtung".


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Er bekommt auch 25600€ von 31500€ und damit knapp über 80% zurück.

BGH-Urteil zu Dieselskandal: VW muss Autokaeufer entschaedigen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Mai 2020)

Hier das jetzige Urteil und was man machen kann.

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

'Besonders verwerflich': Darum verurteilt der BGH VW - Alles für den Profit, zu Lasten der ahnungslosen Kunden | LTO.de


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

Holen die bestimmt übers Abwrackprämie wieder  rein


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die betrogenen Kunden einen neuen VW kaufen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die betrogenen Kunden einen neuen VW kaufen.



Sei net so sicher, man vergibt doch leicht  und falls der Preis stimmt


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch keine Strafe wenn die Verantwortlichen nichts von ihrem Privatvermögen zahlen müssen.
(ja mir ist klar, dass es in diesem Prozess nicht darum ging)


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2020)

Spannend wir es, wenn der EuGH demnächst dann auch die Thermofenster endgültig für illegal erklärt.


Der Verlust durch den Abzug der Kilometer hält sich im Vergleich zum normalen Wertverlust auch sehr in Grenzen. Bei einem Bespiel mit einem VW Passat für 48.000€ sollen wohl 2.000€ abgezogen werden. 
Da würde sich für VW die Nachrüstung mit einem SCR-Kat auf jeden Fall lohnen, denn die zurückgenommenen Autos sind sonst schließlich nicht mehr zu verkaufen.
Auch Export geht ohne Nachrüstung nicht: EU-Kommission will Export schmutziger Dieselfahrzeuge verhindern | heise online


----------



## Eckism (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die betrogenen Kunden einen neuen VW kaufen.



Btrogen wurden die Kunden nicht, wenn sie das Auto beim VW Händler verkaufen. Da gibt's Rabatte, die den Wertverlust ausgleichen und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## seahawk (26. Mai 2020)

Das wird VW hoffentlich in die Insolvenz treiben. Wer so unser Umwelt auf Kosten der Bürger belastet, der hat nicht verdient als Firma zu existieren.


----------



## Eckism (26. Mai 2020)

VW in die Insolvenz treiben.^^
Sehr Unwahrscheinlich und dann geht es noch drum, welches  VW...


----------



## JePe (26. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Btrogen wurden die Kunden nicht(...)



Doch, eigentlich schon.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die betrogenen Kunden einen neuen VW kaufen.



VW macht einen Rekordgewinn nach dem anderen. Also muss es ja genug Leute geben, die sich von den Betrügern weitern über den Tisch ziehen lassen.


----------



## Eckism (26. Mai 2020)

Parteien sprechen vor Wahlen auch immer gar viel, was die Bürger an Geld mit ihnen sparen...nach der Wahl sieht's halt ganz anders aus.

Der Wertverlust juckt mich persönlich nicht, der höhere Spritverbrauch auch nicht...ich will nur eben keine Leistung verlieren. Merke ich was, wird hlt das Update weggemacht und der alte Softwarestand wieder eingespielt.

Bei manchen Autos hat man halt keine Alternative, da muss man sich zwangsläufig übern Tisch ziehen lassen...aber nen Golf würde ich auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Er bekommt auch 25600€ von 31500€ und damit knapp über 80% zurück.
> 
> BGH-Urteil zu Dieselskandal: VW muss Autokaeufer entschaedigen | tagesschau.de



Die Zahlen finde ich echt heftig. Mal ehrlich: 5900 € = 18 Prozent Wertverlust nach 6 Jahren und 50000 Kilometern? Normalerweise verlieren Autos relativ viel an Wert je neuer und ungebrauchter sie sind, sodass ein Großteil des Wertverlustes früh eintritt. Aber selbst wenn ich diese exponentiellen Prozess rauslasse, dann haben die Richter dem Sharan gerade eine durchschnittliche Nutzungsdauer von 32 Jahren und 270000 km jeweils zuzüglich der bereits beim Gebrauchtkauf (!) vorliegenden Nutzung bescheinigt, ehe das Auto einen Wert von 0 hat. Das ist vollkommen realitätsfremd. Weiß jemand, ob VW in Revision dagegen gehen kann? In meinen Augen hätten sie verdammt gute Chancen, denn es gibt tonnenweise einschlägige Restwertentscheidungen von diversen Versicherungsfällen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Nein!!! Der BGH ist die oberste Instanz. Und es wird eben nur die Kilometer einbezogen. Alter, Schäden etc gehen nicht ein!!!

VW macht trotzdem Gewinn, weil sie eben alles so lange in die Länge gezogenen haben und damit die Kilometer steigen.

Berechnung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Bei GW: Restfahrleistung = Gesamtlaufleistung - Tachostand bei Auslieferung)_

Zur Gesamtlaufleistung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bei Lkw und Omnibussen werden deutlich höhere Laufleistungen zu Grunde gelegt. Sie liegen zwischen 500.000 und 800.000 km. Bei Motorrädern gelten 50.000 bis 100.000 km als Richtwerte.



Autokauf | Nutzungsverguetung richtig berechnen


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> VW macht einen Rekordgewinn nach dem anderen. Also muss es ja genug Leute geben, die sich von den Betrügern weitern über den Tisch ziehen lassen.


Ich hatte auch mehrere VW/Audi.

Habe da einiges selbst repariert und muss leider sagen die Teile werden mit Absicht so gebaut damit sie kaputt gehen

Kann ja mal ein Beispiel erzählen.

Bei dem A4 2,0 Liter Benziner ging eines Tages die Motorkontroll Leuchte an.

Ok ich zur Werkstatt und auslesen lassen.

Ergebnis war der 1 Zylinder läuft zu Fett.

Ich fragte woher das kommt,der Werkstattmeiter wusste es auch nicht.

Er löschte den Fehler und er trat erst mal nicht mehr auf. 

Dann suchte ich selbst den Fehler und fand ihn es war das Kurbelgehäuseentlüftungsventil.

Ich wieder zu VW kaufte das defekte Ventil was 12€ kostet.

Das beste an dem ganzen war das Auslesen kostet 40€ und das ohne ein Ergebnis.

Das steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den 12€ zudem war der Wagen 6 Jahre alt.

Normalerweise haben die in Werkstätten Lehrgänge um bekannte Fehler schnell zu erkennen,warum wissen die sowas nicht.

Ich könnte noch mehr über den A4 erzählen aber ein Vorkommen reicht ja.

Ich kaufe kein Deutsches Auto mehr nach den ganzen Sachen die ich herausgefunden habe.

Ich bin zwar kein Mechaniker aber logisches Denken reicht da bei vielen Sachen.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann suchte ich selbst den Fehler und fand ihn es war das Kurbelgehäuseentlüftungsventil.



Solche Sachen gibt es überall. Bei dem C Max meiner tochter war letztens der Ultraschallwarner defekt. Ein Pfennigartikel.
Warum kaputt? Weil die Steckverbindung unterm Auto ist, dem Regen ausgesetzt, aber Ford hat keine 10 Cent in eine Versiegelung gesteckt, damit kein Wasser eindringen kann. Das Ende vom Lied war dann Korrosion, defekte Steckverbindung und 150€ Reparaturkosten.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Mai 2020)

läuft bei ford. 


Mein Vater hat für sein 14 jahre Alten Hyundai höchstes  250 Euro für Reparatur bezahlt(laufe der zeit), aber der fährt auch nicht viel, hat nicht mal über 100 000 Km, aber ist bestimmt nicht bei jedem so.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2020)

Die Gesamtlaufleistung scheint auch nur ein Durchschnittswert zu sein. Unser VW Touran hatte damals nach 12 Jahren etwas über 400.000 km.
Dann ist ein Haarriss im Zylinderkopf aufgegangen.

War ein Serienfehler: Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2020)

Naja mein Bruder sein Hyundai Coupe hat ca 250000km und hat nur Verschleißteile neu gemacht.

Der Wagen ist 13 Jahre alt.

Bisher ist mein Hyundai 8 Jahre und der läuft noch top. Kahm auch so durch den TÜV.

Damals kostete der Audi A4 13900€ und 5 Jahre alt, den Hyundai hab ich neu für 14000€ gekauft.

Das ist eindeutig der bessere Deal.

Das Aussehen des Autos ist mir nicht so wichtig halten muss es.

Leider machen die Neuen Deutschen Autos viele Probleme.

Das sieht man zum Beispiel bei den Autodoktoren oder bei YouTube von Firmen die Motoren instand setzten.


YouTube


Das schlimme ist nur 60000km in dem Video.

Das haben wohl viele T5 und T6.


----------



## Eckism (26. Mai 2020)

Mein oller Honda, nun 19 Jahre alt, 240.000Km, Reparaturkosten seit 2005: 300€+ab und zu mal Bremsen (im Januar ersten Auspuff wechseln lassen).
Mein Audi, 5 Monate nach dem Kauf...8000€ Schaden, Turbos im Arsch Zum Glück hatte ich Garantie, 8000€ hätte ich auf keinen Fall bezahlt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2020)

Wenn man sich im Internet etwas schlau macht dann wird man schnell sehen das VW ziemlich viel im Argen hat.

Die Steuerkette längt sich sehr schnell.

Hab ein Video von einem Polo gesehen neueres Modell mit 40000km und die Kette war schon gut länger geworden.

Das trat bei meinem A4 auch auf aber dann ging er schnell weg.

Dann sind die Tsfi und Tsi sehr anfällig für viel Öl Verbrauch.

Wenn man nur die Autodoktoren bei YouTube verfolgt dann sieht man zu 80% nur Deutsche Hersteller Autos.

Bin ja mal gespannt wann mein Auto mal einen Schaden hat hoffe nur auf Verschleißteile.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Mai 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mein oller Honda, nun 19 Jahre alt, 240.000Km, Reparaturkosten seit 2005: 300€+ab und zu mal Bremsen (im Januar ersten Auspuff wechseln lassen).
> Mein Audi, 5 Monate nach dem Kauf...8000€ Schaden, Turbos im Arsch Zum Glück hatte ich Garantie, 8000€ hätte ich auf keinen Fall bezahlt.



welche honda hast du ecksi  ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und es wird eben nur die Kilometer einbezogen. Alter, Schäden etc gehen nicht ein!!!



Das finde ich reichlich strange. Ein Auto altert einfach durch in-der-Landschaft-rumstehen. Der Käufer hat davon durchaus profitiert, dass der Wagen jederzeit für ihn bereit war und der Wagen hat dadurch an Wert verloren. Dass dieser Nutzen nicht berücksichtigt wird, ist reichlich merkwürdig. Wie gesagt: Jede Versicherung würde dir was husten, wenn du nach einem Totalschaden bei z.B. 150t km 50% des Neupreises zurückhaben willst. Da kannst du nicht selten froh sein, wenn du 10% bekommst.



> VW macht trotzdem Gewinn, weil sie eben alles so lange in die Länge gezogenen haben und damit die Kilometer steigen.



Die Kilometer steigen nur, wenn der Wagen benutzt wird. Und damit macht auch der derzeitige Halter Gewinn, denn er hat nahezu gratis ein Auto bereitgestellt bekommen und muss nur die reine Fahrleistung bezahlen. Wenn er sich seiner Sache derart sich war, hätte er ihn auch schon seit Jahren ohne Wartung auf Verschleiß fahren und damit bares Geld verglichen mit einem anderen Wagen sparen können.



> Berechnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, wie erwartet: Da steht mehrheitlich nicht ">300000 km", sondern zum Teil nicht einmal die Hälfte. Das ist auch angemessen. Das Durchschnittsalter auf deutschen Straßen liegt bei 9,5 Jahren; das doppelte dieses Durchschnitts sind 19 Jahre. Macht bei ebenfalls im Schnitt 13000 km pro Jahr 250000 km bis der Wagen endgültig Schrott ist. Für mehr werden auch z.B. Motoren gar nicht erst konstruiert. Schon lange vorher, meist so ab 150k kommen zunehmend Reperatur und Wartungskosten hinzu, die sich (wenn man nichts selbst macht und Eigenleistung wäre für ein Gericht geldwert anzurechnen) über die letzten 100000 km dann durchaus zu fünfstelligen Summen aufsummieren können, wenn man das Schätzchen nicht vorher aufgibt, weswegen der Restwert eines Autos lange vorher bei praktisch 0 ankommt. Das wird in dem Gerichtsurteil ebensowenig berücksichtigt, wie der nicht-lineare Verlauf da einen modernen fast-neu-Wagen-fahren den Leuten eben mehr wert ist, als das Fahrerlebnis in der hinteren Hälfte der Lebensdauer.

Ohne zu Wissen, wieviel das Fahrzeug aus dem Gerichtsurteil bei vorangehenden Haltern durchgemacht hat, ist es natürlich schwer, den Marktwert abzuschätzen, aber 2-3 Jahre sind im Schnitt von der Baureihe zu erwarten und somit um die 30000 km. Ein Auto, dass bei 30000 km / 3 a 31000 € gekostet hat, würde ich bei 80000/9 auf 15000 schätzen. Tatsächlich liegen Benziner (die Dieselpreise sind ja aktuell leicht gedrückt ) mit den Eckdaten zwischen 11000 und 19000, legt man noch 1000-2000 € für "Diesel" oben drauf, die man früher vielleicht mal bekommen hätte (bei solchen Laufleistungen aber auch nicht mehr zwingend - wer viel fährt kauft nichts mit fast 6-stelligem Tachostand, wer wenig fährt sieht keinen Mehrwert in einem Diesel), ist man also bei maximal 17000 €, die der Wagen nach der erfolgten Nutzung noch wert sein sollte. Entsprechend weniger, wenn damit Hunde transportiert wurden, Dellen oder Kratzer drin sind, etc..
Durch das Urteil macht der Halter also schätzungsweise 8000 € Gewin oder 25% der ursprünglichen Investition. Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht...

Aber auch nicht gerecht. Wenn VW diesen Aufschlag als Strafe hätte zahlen müssen, und zwar an diejenigen, die unter den dreckigen Abgasen leiden mussten - voll dafür. Bitte verzehnfachen. Aber der Typ, der all die Jahre ein Auto mit genau den Fahreigentschaften hatte, die er bei der Probefahrt ansprechend fand, wäre in meinen Augen ausreichend entschädigt worden, wenn VW den Wagen zum normalerweise jetzt zu erwartenden Marktpreis zurückgenommen hätte.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Es gibt keinen Strafaufschlag für VW. Das gibt das Gesetz leider nicht her. 



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/bgh-urteil-vi-zr-252-19-abgasskandal-abschalteinrichtung-vw-kundennsittenwidrig-geschaedigt-schadensersatz-kaufpreis-vorteilsausgleich-gefahrene-kilometer/ schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> *Nutzungsausgleich bleibt: Es gibt keinen Strafschadensersatz
> 
> ...



'Besonders verwerflich': Darum verurteilt der BGH VW | LTO.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2020)

Ja, gibt es laut Gesetz nicht. Durch die Berechnungsweise aber eben doch.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Die ist da so Standard.

Der Rechner hier funktioniert auch so:
BGH-Urteil im Diesel-Abgasskandal: VW muss Betroffenen Schadensersatz zahlen! Nutzen Sie unseren Rueckerstattungsrechner


______________________________________

Ist aber schon ganz interessant. 
Ich habe mir mal bei Mobile einen VW als Beispiel rausgesucht. Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?

100.000 km

Neuwagen soll wohl bei 50.000-60.000€ liegen. VW Passat 2.0 TDI (B8): Test 100.000 km  | autozeitung.de

Wären also anstelle Verkauf für 11.600€ eine Rückerstattung von 30.000-36.000€ je nach Kaufpreis. 


VW hat nicht ohne Grund den Vergleich in der Musterfeststellungsklage gemacht, bei dem der Kunde 15% bekommt und auf alle weiteren Klagen verzichtet. 
Jetzt wird es deutlich teurer. 



			
				https://www.juris.de/jportal/portal/page/homerl.psml?nid=jnachr-JUNA200200528&cmsuri=%2Fjuris%2Fde%2Fnachrichten%2Fzeigenachricht.jsp schrieb:
			
		

> Anspruchsberechtigte Teilnehmer der Musterfeststellungsklage können sich durchschnittlich circa 15% des ursprünglichen Kaufpreises von Volkswagen auszahlen lassen. Der Konzern verpflichtet sich, dafür je nach Fahrzeugtyp und Modelljahr Entschädigungssummen von 1.350 bis 6.257 Euro zu zahlen &#8211; und plant dafür eine geschätzte Gesamtsumme von 830 Mio. Euro ein. Rund 260.000 Geschädigte werden ein Entschädigungsangebot erhalten. Volkswagen trägt vollständig die Kosten für die Abwicklung des Vergleiches und die Rechtsberatung der Verbraucher.



Aber:


> Auf eventuelle Ansprüche *im Fall eines Entzugs der Betriebserlaubnis* oder *wenn Hardwarenachrüstungen angeboten werden*, *muss nicht verzichtet werden*.


----------



## Eckism (27. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> welche honda hast du ecksi  ?



Honda Accord


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Weiter geht es mit Audi:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/presseschau/p/presseschau-27-05-2020-versorgungsausgleich-verfassungsrichter-audi-ingenieure/ schrieb:
			
		

> StA München II &#8211; Dieselskandal: Das Hbl (Rene Bender u.a.) berichtet vertieft zu der von der Staatsanwaltschaft München II fertiggestellten Anklageschrift gegen Wolfgang Hatz, den früheren Chef der Aggregate-Entwicklung bei Audi und zwei weitere Audi-Ingenieure. Wegen ihrer mutmaßlichen Verwicklung in den Dieselskandal werde den Beschuldigten auf 428 Seiten Betrug mit einem Schaden von bis zu 3,3 Milliarden Euro vorgeworfen. Dem ebenfalls angeklagten frühere Audi-Chef Rupert Stadler werde von der Anklagebehörde nur ein Schaden von knapp 28 Millionen Euro vorgeworfen, er solle erst zu einem viel späteren Zeitraum von den technischen Manipulationen an Diesel-Motoren erfahren haben. Das Landgericht München II werde zu Beginn des nächsten Monats über die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens befinden.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit Audi:


Und dann kommt Porsche bei denen ist es ja auch gemacht worden.

Da kann man mal sehen was Geldsparen anrichten kann. 

Sie hätten einfach ein System mit Adblue einbauen sollen aber das Kostet ja immer für den Hersteller.

Edit: BMW hat auch schöne Probleme.

YouTube


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit Audi:



Die haben ja jetzt den Daniel Abt gefeuert, weil der sich einen Scherz erlaubt hat.
Sim-Racing-Skandal: Daniel Abt erklaert den Plan, der "aufgeloest" werden sollte


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die haben ja jetzt den Daniel Abt gefeuert, weil der sich einen Scherz erlaubt hat.
> Sim-Racing-Skandal: Daniel Abt erklaert den Plan, der "aufgeloest" werden sollte



Und wo war da jetzt der Grund für die Kündigung??

Man kann doch am PC fahren lassen wen man will und derjenige braucht noch nicht mal einen Führerschein.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kündigung vor dem Arbeitsgericht bestand hat.


----------



## Eckism (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit Audi:



ich hoffe, man kann da für den 3 Liter Diesel auch nochmal klagen bzw. absahnen.^^ Der Brief für das Update kam erst nachdem man nicht mehr klagen konnte.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Wegen Verjährung? 

Da will der BGH wohl in den kommenden Verfahren was zu sagen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wo war da jetzt der Grund für die Kündigung??
> 
> Man kann doch am PC fahren lassen wen man will und derjenige braucht noch nicht mal einen Führerschein.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kündigung vor dem Arbeitsgericht bestand hat.



Er hat gegen die Regeln verstoßen und da einige Medien schon von "Betrug" geredet haben und Audi sich keinen Shitstorm leisten kann -- eben wegen des Diesel Skandals -- haben sie ihn einfach gefeuert.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2020)

Wo ist denn bei einem Computerspiel bitte Betrug?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2020)

Die Frage ist eher ob das wirklich ein normaler Arbeitsvertrag ist oder nicht eher was in Richtung Sponsoring ist.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2020)

Er ist Fahrer im Formel E Team von Audi, also wird das ein normaler Arbeitsvertrag sein.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2020)

Kann ich nicht sagen, ich weiß nur, dass in diesem Sport sehr viel mit Sponsoren läuft ohne die es nicht geht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bei einem Computerspiel bitte Betrug?



Ich hab mich da informiert.
Da die Formel E auch pausiert, hat man eine Simulation gestartet. Die Fahrer fahren von zu Hause aus ein Simulationsrennen.
Und da muss der Fahrer natürlich selbst fahren. Abt hat aber am letzten Wochenende einen Silumationsfahrer -- also einer, der das professionell macht -- fahren lassen.
Das verstößt gegen die Regeln. Die Medien haben gleich von Betrug gesprochen und das wollte Audi halt nicht mehr haben und haben Abt vor die Tür gesetzt.
Er hat seinen Fehler auch eingesehen. Aber da war der Zug schon abgefahren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ktOUffssTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2020)

Hat das jetzt irgend einen Bezug zum Diesel-Skandal 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die ist da so Standard.
> 
> Der Rechner hier funktioniert auch so:
> BGH-Urteil im Diesel-Abgasskandal: VW muss Betroffenen Schadensersatz zahlen! Nutzen Sie unseren Rueckerstattungsrechner
> ...



Klingt nach einem noch bessren Geschäft...
Wobei die 11600 halt auch unter dem Druck der Diesel-Geschichte zustande gekommen sind. Ohne wären es vielleicht 14000, mit viel Glück 16000 gewesen. Macht aber immer noch einen Bonus von 200%, wenn man ihn stattdessen "zurückgibt".
Damn. Vielleicht hätte ich mir rechtzeitig so eine Karre holen sollen 



> VW hat nicht ohne Grund den Vergleich in der Musterfeststellungsklage gemacht, bei dem der Kunde 15% bekommt und auf alle weiteren Klagen verzichtet.
> Jetzt wird es deutlich teurer.



Wobei der Vergleich für beide Seiten Vorteile hatte, denn da war es wirklich eine Entschädigung, keine Rückabwicklung. Das heißt der heldenhafte Sharan-Kläger hätte also statt einem Bonus von 8000 € beim Verkauf/Rückgabe zu machen auch einfach direkt 6000 € in die eigene Tasche stecken können. Wenn der Wagen in für seine Laufzeit gutem Zustand war und in seinen Eigenschaften immer noch passte, wäre das eigentlich der bessere Deal gewesen, denn bei einem erneuten Gebrauchtkauf zahlt man nochmal die Händlergewinnspanne, hat nochmal Stress und das Risiko, dass eben doch irgendwo ein versteckter Mangel ist. Das gleicht die 2000 € schnell aus und mir braucht keiner zu erzählen, dass jemand, der einen Sharan-Diesel für eine Fahrleistung von <10000 km im Jahr gekauft hat, ernsthafte Gewissensbisse wegen den Abgasen hatte. Bei solchen Laufleistungen sind Benziner sogar wirtschaftlich die bessere Wahl, aber den TSI gab es damals nur mit maximal 280 nm, den TDI mit minimal 280 nm. Der hat die Kiste genommen, weil er Gas geben wollte und jetzt lässt er sich den Abgang versilbern. (Wie schon gesagt: VW gönne ich diese "Strafe", aber sie geht an den falschen)




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Und dann kommt Porsche bei denen ist es ja auch gemacht worden.



Porsche dürfte eher wenig EA189 verkauft haben. Aber Audi, Seat und vor allem Skoda dürften teuer werden.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat das jetzt irgend einen Bezug zum Diesel-Skandal


 
Finde ich schon. Audi feuert einen Angestellten, weil das Wort "Betrug" öffentlich genannt wurde und der VW Konzern sieht das wohl als rotes Tuch an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2020)

Also in dem von dir verlinkten Beitrag steht nicht einmal das Wort "Betrug" und beim querlesen habe ich eben auch keine Stelle gefunden, die irgend einen Bezug zum Diesel hat. Stattdessen geht es ausschließlich um E-Sport.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Porsche dürfte eher wenig EA189 verkauft haben. Aber Audi, Seat und vor allem Skoda dürften teuer werden.



Die Audi-Motoren im Audi Q7 und Porsche Cayenne haben auch so eine Abschalteinrichtung mit Prüferkennung.

Edit:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der hat die Kiste genommen, weil er Gas geben wollte und jetzt lässt er sich den Abgang versilbern. (Wie schon gesagt: VW gönne ich diese "Strafe", aber sie geht an den falschen)



Wobei VW da noch Glück hatte. 
In anderen Fällen kann es richtig krass werden. 

OLG Köln zu verspäteter Postsendung: Post war zu spät -> 18.000 Euro Schadensersatz für Kundin | LTO.de


Edit2:
Dieselgate: VW unterliegt vor US-Berufungsgericht | LTO.de


> Volkswagen drohen in den USA erneut Bußgelder in Milliardenhöhe aufgrund der früheren Abgasmanipulationen - wenn es bei der Entscheidung eines Berufungsgerichts bleibt.
> VW will sich aber energisch verteidigen.




Edit3:
Abgas-Betrug: Daimler im Oktober vor dem BGH | heise Autos

Edit4:
Anklage gegen Ex-Audi-Chef Stadler zugelassen | LTO.de


> Der Prozess gegen Stadler und drei Mitangeklagte soll am 30. September beginnen, wie das Gericht am Montag mitteilen ließ. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wirft ihnen "Betrug, mittelbare Falschbeurkundung sowie strafbare Werbung" vor.




Edit5:
Man scheint aus dem Dieselskandal gelernt zu haben und will nun ein Unternehmensstrafrecht einführen.
Unternehmenssanktionen: Scharfe Kritik am BMJV | LTO.de
Und so wie "die Wirtschaft" jammert, scheint das "Gesetz zur Bekämpfung der Unternehmenskriminalität" auch nicht zu lasch zu sein.

Edit6: 
Die Bundesregierung hat nun keine größeren Änderungen mehr am Gesetzentwurf vorgenommen. https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergrue...g-entwurf-beschlossen-interne-untersuchungen/


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Das EU-Parlament hat die Einführung von europäischen Sammelklagen gegen Unternehmen beschlossen:
Mehr Verbraucherrechte: EU ermöglicht Sammelklagen | tagesschau.de

Verbraucherrechte: Sammelklagen kommen in der EU | LTO.de


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2020)

Zulieferer im Visier: Durchsuchungen bei Continental wegen Abschalteinrichtungen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

VW darf auch in anderen EU-Ländern von betroffenen Kunden verklagt werden. 
EuGH: VW kann auch im EU-Ausland verklagt werden | LTO.de



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/eugh-c343-19-vw-diesel-abschalteinrichtung-klage-internationale-zustaendigkeit/ schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei betonte der EuGH: Ein Autohersteller, der unzulässige Manipulationen an in anderen Mitgliedstaaten verkauften Fahrzeugen vornehme, könne vernünftigerweise erwarten, dass er auch vor den Gerichten dieser Staaten verklagt werde.





Edit:
Schadenersatz von VW: BGH macht Vielfahrern wenig Hoffnung | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2020)

Zwei aktuelle Urteile:
https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/abgas-bgh-eugh-101.html
Der EuGH hat heute nun endlich sein lange erwartetes Urteil zu den Abschalteinrichtungen veröffentlicht. Abschalteinrichtungen sind grundsätzlich illegal. Dies trifft insbesondere auf die Prüfstandserkennung in der Schummelsoftware von VW, aber auch auf die "Thermofenster" wie sie auch bei Volvo und Mercedes zum Einsatz kommen, zu.









						BGH: Klagen gegen VW schon 2015 möglich und zumutbar
					

Wer seit 2015 weiß, dass sein Fahrzeug vom sogenannten Dieselskandal betroffen ist, aber erst 2019 gegen VW klagt, geht unter Umständen leer aus.




					www.lto.de
				












						EuGH zu Abschalteinrichtungen: Diesel-Rückruf droht
					

Nach einem EuGH-Urteil vom Donnerstag könnten Millionen Dieselfahrzeuge in Deutschland zurückgerufen werden.




					www.lto.de
				




Hintergründe von Ende April 2020 zum EuGH-Urteil:








						EuGH-Urteil zum Dieselskandal: Das Ende der Ausreden?
					

Motor- vor Umweltschutz – mit dieser Begründung bauen Autohersteller Abschalteinrichtungen ein. Wird der EuGH das durchgehen lassen?




					www.lto.de
				





			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/eugh-vorbericht-urteil-c69318-abschalteinrichtungen-dieselskandal-zulaessigkeit-motorschutz-vor-umweltschutz/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Neuer Schwung für die Nachrüstungsdebatte*
> Je nachdem, wie die Entscheidung ausfällt, könnte das auch für die Nachrüstungsdebatte Auswirkungen haben, die im Zusammenhang mit Dieselfahrverboten geführt wird. Bislang ist allen voran Bundesverkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer der Auffassung, man könne Hersteller zu Hardware-Nachrüstungen, die Dieselautos tatsächlich sauber machen, nicht verpflichten. Urteilt der EuGH, dass die Ausnahmevorschrift zum Motorschutz eng auszulegen ist, wäre auch diese Auffassung nicht mehr haltbar.











						Schlussanträge: Diesel-Abschalteinrichtungen unzulässig
					

Eine Abschalteinrichtung darf den Motor vor Schäden schützen, nicht aber vor bloßem Verschleiß, wie es die im Dieselskandal umstrittenen Vorrichtungen tun.




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2020)

Also wenn das so Eingang in die deutsche Rechtssprechung würde, könnten die Autobauer zumachen. Denn ""Schutzschaltungen"" irgend einer Art dürfte praktisch jedes in den letzten 10-15 Jahren hier hergestellte Auto haben.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2020)

Sie waren aber halt auch nach EU-Recht schon seit Jahren illegal. Da müsste man noch mal schauen, seit wann es das Gesetz da genau gibt.

Dazu trifft es aber auch andere Hersteller, wie Volvo wo der Temperatursensor im Außenspiegel war und sich mit einem Eispack einfach austricksen ließ und dann das Auto bei gleicher Strecke ein vielfaches an Schadstoffen ausgestoßen hat.








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Was mich eher wundert ist, dass die Sachen angeblich schon verjährt sein sollen. Denn normalerweise verjähren solche Straftaten wie Betrug erst nach 5 oder 10 Jahren.
Zumal auch aktuelle Autos betroffen sind und somit der Betrug weiter läuft.


----------



## DAU_0815 (19. Dezember 2020)

chaotium schrieb:


> *AW: Diesel-Fahrverbote: Erste Hardwarenachrüstungen vorbestellbar.*
> 
> Hätten wir ein System wie in den USA, wäre VW seit knapp 2 Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden.


Blödsinn, in den USA als US-Hersteller hätte VW eine zwei- bis dreistellige  Millionenstrafe wie hier in der EU bezahlt und nicht 18 Milliarden und massive Rückkaufprogramme.

Vergleiche einfach mal die Prozesse mit dem Einsatz bekannt defekter Zündschlösser bei Ford und 128 Tote  sowie Vertuschung und Verschleppung mit dem angeblich defekten Airbags bei Takata, ohne einen bekannten Todesfall und dem "Abgasskandal" von VW, in einem Land, in dem Amerikaner weitestgehend legal Coal Roller aus ihren Fahrzeugen machen.

Takata hatte keine defekten Airbags. Es ging um ein paar Fälle mit vermutlich Versicherungsbetrug, bei denen Unfälle durch angeblich explodierende Airbags entstanden. Sämtliche Prüfungen zeigten keine Auffälligkeit, trotzdem mussten weitweit über 30 Millionen Fahrzeuge umgerüstet werden. Damit war der Konkurrent Takata mause tod. Ich habe damals, anno 2012, Analysen und Prüfungen von Takataairbags in unseren Sitzen veranlasst. Da gab es keine Ausfälligkeiten, Rückrufen mussten wir später trotzdem.

Strafen gegen Firmen werden heute auch als politisches Mittel eingesetzt. Und da nehmen sich EU und USA nicht viel.

Ja, es wurde bei VW betrogen, aber gerade in Europa unter weitestgehender Mitwissenschaft der Behörden. Darum gibt es hier auch keine großen Prozesse. Und da kommt dann wieder ins Spiel, dass unsere Staatsanwaltschaft weisungsbefugt durch die Innenminister auf Landesebene ist. Nix Rechtsstaat. Im Einzelfall wird das ausgehebel.

Die überwiegende Anzahl unserer Gesetze dient der Wettbewerbsabschottung. Darum klagt auch Toyota so massiv gegen den Abgasskandal, weil deren Fahrzeuge, streng geprüft, die Werte einhalten, europäische Hersteller aber viel laxer behandelt werden und mit präparierten Fahrzeugen in die Tests gehen.

Das Thema zeigt die harten Bandagen in der Weltwirtschaft. Es geht weiterhin nur um Wirtschaftsinteressen, weniger um Verbraucherschutz. Welches Interesse besteht, dass alte Fahrzeuge heutige Normen einhalten? Die Verbraucher sollen gefälligst neue Autos kaufen,


----------



## Albatros1 (19. Dezember 2020)

Diese Einrichtung sehen die Leute als bewiesen an und verurteilen sie. Schadenersatz macht die Runde.
Die Manipulation des eigenen Rechners mit Bespitzelungssoftware von Hunderten Firmen nennen sie dagegen eine Verschwörungstheorie, nicht vorhanden oder belanglos.
Wie unterschiedlich man Dinge doch bewerten kann.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu trifft es aber auch andere Hersteller, wie Volvo wo der Temperatursensor im Außenspiegel war und sich mit einem Eispack einfach austricksen ließ...


Ein Aussenspiegel ist doch eine prima Position um die Umgebungstemperatur zu bestimmen. Dass man, wenn man ein System genau kennt, sowas auch aktiv manipulieren kann ist bei jeder technischen Lösung so. Fragst du den Entwickler von *hier technisches System einsetzen* wie man es zur Fehlfunktion bringen kann wird ihm/ihr immer etwas einfallen. 

Über den generellen Umfang von Thermofenster darf man gerne geteilter Meinung sein, da glaube ich auch dass z.T. zu viel getrickst wird, aber dein genanntes Beispiel ist absolut ungeeignet daraus einen Betrug zu stricken.


----------



## DAU_0815 (19. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Diese Einrichtung sehen die Leute als bewiesen an und verurteilen sie. Schadenersatz macht die Runde.
> Die Manipulation des eigenen Rechners mit Bespitzelungssoftware von Hunderten Firmen nennen sie dagegen eine Verschwörungstheorie, nicht vorhanden oder belanglos.
> Wie unterschiedlich man Dinge doch bewerten kann.


Es ging so gut wie niemandem um Gesundheit oder Schadstoffausstoff, es geht immer nur um Geldgier und den Versuch, Gewinn aus Fehlern anderer zu schlagen. Wäre den Leuten der Schadstoffausstoß wichtig gewesen, hätten sie einfach eines kleines Benzin- besser Gasauto gekauft. Aber lassen wir das, hier geht es um Fahrverbote und Nachrüstung.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt erstmal abwarten, ob die betroffenen Autos bald deutlich günstiger werden, oder gar nicht mehr fahren dürfen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Aussenspiegel ist doch eine prima Position um die Umgebungstemperatur zu bestimmen. Dass man, wenn man ein System genau kennt, sowas auch aktiv manipulieren kann ist bei jeder technischen Lösung so. Fragst du den Entwickler von *hier technisches System einsetzen* wie man es zur Fehlfunktion bringen kann wird ihm/ihr immer etwas einfallen.
> 
> Über den generellen Umfang von Thermofenster darf man gerne geteilter Meinung sein, da glaube ich auch dass z.T. zu viel getrickst wird, aber dein genanntes Beispiel ist absolut ungeeignet daraus einen Betrug zu stricken.



Es wurde damit einfach nachgewiesen, dass eine (nun endgültig illegale) Abschaltsoftware vorhanden war, die bei niedrigen Temperaturen für hohen Schadstoffausstoß sorgt.
Im Normalfall hätte sich durch die geänderte Temperatur am Sensor nichts an der Abgasverarbeitung ändern dürfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie waren aber halt auch nach EU-Recht schon seit Jahren illegal. Da müsste man noch mal schauen, seit wann es das Gesetz da genau gibt.



Die Regeln wurden zusammen mit den Abgasnormen eingeführt, da gibt es nicht viel zu gucken.



> Was mich eher wundert ist, dass die Sachen angeblich schon verjährt sein sollen. Denn normalerweise verjähren solche Straftaten wie Betrug erst nach 5 oder 10 Jahren.
> Zumal auch aktuelle Autos betroffen sind und somit der Betrug weiter läuft.



Von Betrug ist bislang nirgendwo eine Rede, also lass das Strafgesetzbuch stecken. Die Abschalteinrichtungen sind *bei enger* Auslegung des Gesetzes verboten, Abschalteinrichtungen allgemein aber ausdrücklich erlaubt. Die Auslegung wurde erst jetzt festgelegt und jemand, der davor gegen den Sinn, aber nicht zwingend den Wortlaut des Gesetzes gehandelt hat, ist kein verurteilter Betrüger. Davon abgesehen kann ein Verstoß gegen Zulassungsregeln sowieso nur bei der Zulassung vorliegen. Den Endkunden wird kein "sauberes" Auto verkauft, sondern ein Auto "mit Zulassung Euro XY". Sobald das KBA dem Auto eine Zulassung XY erteilt hat, und das hat es zweifelsfrei, ist das Kundenversprechen also erfüllt. Dass das KBA gute Gründe hätte, nie eine Zulassung auszusprechen oder sie wenigstens schleunigst zurückzuziehen, ist irrelevant, solange das KBA genau das nicht macht. Und KBA ist Exekutive, nicht Judikative. Sollte das Urteil tatsächlich so durchgedrückt werden, dass alle Formen von Abschalteinrichtungen [gemäß neuer Rechtsauslegung] verboten sind, dann wird kein Verkehrsminister so beScheuert sein, sämtliche KFZ in Deutschland stillzulegen, sondern eher eine Ausnahmeverordnung erlassen, die den Status Quo legalisiert.




Albatros1 schrieb:


> Diese Einrichtung sehen die Leute als bewiesen an und verurteilen sie. Schadenersatz macht die Runde.
> Die Manipulation des eigenen Rechners mit Bespitzelungssoftware von Hunderten Firmen nennen sie dagegen eine Verschwörungstheorie, nicht vorhanden oder belanglos.



Ich dachte das nennt man "Smart"?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal abwarten, ob die betroffenen Autos bald deutlich günstiger werden, oder gar nicht mehr fahren dürfen.



"Alle Autos werden günstiger" halte ich für ebenso ausgeschlossen wie "alle Autos werden stillgelegt".




> Es wurde damit einfach nachgewiesen, dass eine (nun endgültig illegale) Abschaltsoftware vorhanden war, die bei niedrigen Temperaturen für hohen Schadstoffausstoß sorgt.
> Im Normalfall hätte sich durch die geänderte Temperatur am Sensor nichts an der Abgasverarbeitung ändern dürfen.



Also wie gesagt: Doch, nach bisheriger Rechtsauslegung z.B. durch das KBA hätte sie das ändern dürfen. Und auch die neue EUGH-Vorlage lässt es in extremen Situationen weiterhin zu und bei Temperaturen deutlich unter 0 °C, wie sie dein Eisbeutel-Beispiel aufweist, gilt es ggf. tatsächlich ein paar mehr Dinge zu beachten. (Was nicht heißt, dass die konkrete Abschalteinrichtung in dem Fall nicht trotzdem dem Sinne des Gesetzes widerspricht -dem Zwecke des Bevölkerungsschutzes tut sie das definitiv-, aber ohne Gerichtsverhandlung halt nicht klar genug, als dass sich niemand mehr rausreden könnte.)
Ziemlich strange übrigens die Temperatur für die Motorsteuerung im Außenspiegel und nicht im Luftmassenmesser zu messen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal abwarten, ob die betroffenen Autos bald deutlich günstiger werden, oder gar nicht mehr fahren dürfen.


Weder das eine noch das andere.
wir wissen ja schon lange, dass die Bundesregierung nichts gegen die Automobilindustrie machen wird. 5 Jahre sind inzwischen vergangen und kein Manager hockt im Knast oder sonst wer.
Ganz im gegenteil. Es wird verschleppt und verschleiert. 
Unser aller Lieblingsminister Andreas Scheuer sorgt schon dafür, dass da nichts hängen bleibt. Der Teppich ist groß genug.


----------



## DAU_0815 (19. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Normalfall hätte sich durch die geänderte Temperatur am Sensor nichts an der Abgasverarbeitung ändern dürfen.


Das ist das allgemeine Problem unserer Zeit. Wir leben in einer "Juristendiktatur", da geht es nicht um Vernunft, um Minimierung, um gute Wege, es geht um innerhalb des Gesetzes und außerhalb. Für die Abgasnormen wurde ein Temperaturbereich defniert. Außerhalb des Bereiches gibt es keine Grenzwerte also kann man alles ausstoßen, so der gewitzte Firmenjurist. 

Was ist zum Beispiel mit Klappenauspüffen? Wann werden die endlich als illegal deklariert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2020)

Afaik wurde nicht einmal ein Temperaturbereich für die Norm definiert. Sonst hätten wir die Misere ja nicht, denn jede EU-weite Verhandlung über sinnvolle Temperaturbereiche hätte mindestens -10 °C aus Schweden und +35 °C aus Spanien umfasst und damit das deutsche Spektrum komplett abgedeckt. Stattdessen gibt es nur eine Prüftemperatur, die auf ±2 K eingehalten werden muss (was für sich sinnvoll ist, denn Verbräuche bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen wären schlecht vergleichbar) und das wars.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Was ist zum Beispiel mit Klappenauspüffen? Wann werden die endlich als illegal deklariert?











						Soundgenerator/Klappenauspuff: Verbot & Vorschriften  | autozeitung.de
					

Die Nachrüstung von Soundgeneratoren ist verboten, für den Einbau eines Klappenauspuffs gelten strenge Regeln. Das müssen Tuner wissen!




					www.autozeitung.de
				




Generell gilt §30 Abs. 1 StVO:


> (1) Bei der Benutzung von Fahrzeugen sind unnötiger Lärm und vermeidbare Abgasbelästigungen verboten. Es ist insbesondere verboten, Fahrzeugmotoren unnötig laufen zu lassen und Fahrzeugtüren übermäßig laut zu schließen. Unnützes Hin- und Herfahren ist innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften verboten, wenn Andere dadurch belästigt werden.



Gehört auch mit zur theoretischen Führerscheinprüfung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Motorroller oder Mofas sind gefühlt noch lauter. wird Zeit, dass der Kram mal vernünftig geregelt wird. Runter mit der Lautstärke und fertig.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2020)

Und vor allem stinken die alten Mopeds extrem.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und vor allem stinken die alten Mopeds extrem.


Mich nerven die alten TDIs, die immer so unfassbar räuchern. Schrecklich, wenn man hinter sowas herfahren muss.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und vor allem stinken die alten Mopeds extrem.


Dann müsste man Zweitakt halt ganz verbieten, aber im Gegensatz zum Auto scheint es die Verschiebung zu Elektro da eh auch ganz ohne Subventionen zu geben.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. Dezember 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gehört auch mit zur theoretischen Führerscheinprüfung.


Die Dinger, also Klappenauspüffe, sind aber sereinmäßg verbaut. Das ist das Problem. Es sind, dafür war es ein Beispiel, sinnfreie Grenzwerte und Gesetzesvorgaben. Es sollte einfach einmal mit ersten Gang bis zum Drehzahlbegrenzer beschleunigt werden. Punkt.

_"... In Deutschland sind Autos mit Klappenauspuff legal, solange sie nicht die vorgeschriebenen Grenzwerte für Motorenlärm überschreiten. ... Damit wären einige Sportwagen wie Jaguar F-Type, Mercedes-AMG C 63, Porsche GT3 und Hyundai i30 N bedroht."_
https://www.autobild.de/artikel/bundesrat-vorstoss-gegen-autos-mit-klappenauspuff-5053096.html

Und wer sowas nachrüstet, sollte erstens sofort seinen Führerschein verlieren, das Fahrzeug gehört eingezogen und der Gutachter, der das System freigeprüft hat, gehört aus seinem Dienst entfernt. Lärm ist einer der größten Verursacher für Schlaflosigkeit, Burn-Out und Demenz. Das vergessen viele. Und ja, Feinstaub aus Dieselabgasen erzeugt ebenso Demenz.
https://www.kesstech.de/produkte/harley-davidson/




Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann müsste man Zweitakt halt ganz verbieten, aber im Gegensatz zum Auto scheint es die Verschiebung zu Elektro da eh auch ganz ohne Subventionen zu geben.


Blödsinn, mit biologisch abbaubaren ÖLen uist das alles kein Problem. Aus der ziemlich guten Verbrennung im Zweitakter mit idealem Brennraum gibt es kaum Feinstaub und auch keine Stickoxide, es gibt als Problemstoff nur Kohlenwasserstoffe, hauptsächlich aus dem zugesetzem Öl.

Und ja, es gibt jenseits von Rasenmähern, Kettensägen und sonstigen Gefleuch keine Zweitakter mehr, Bekommt man nicht mehr zugelassen. Sehr schade, was habe ich meine NS 400 R geliebt, damals, mitte der Achtziger. Es gibt nichts besseren zum kontrollierten Sliden als Zweitakter.

_________
Offtopic:
Wie bekommt man es ohne Verrenkungen und Workarounds hin, einfach nur einen Link einzupflegen, ohne sofort ein Schaubild zu bekommen? Das zerstört jeden Textfluss und ich muss dann immer nach den Speichern wieder rein, ein bisschen manipulieren, abspeichern, wieder rein und die Manipulation entfernen,


----------



## Eckism (20. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Die Dinger, also Klappenauspüffe, sind aber sereinmäßg verbaut. Das ist das Problem. Es sind, dafür war es ein Beispiel, sinnfreie Grenzwerte und Gesetzesvorgaben. Es sollte einfach einmal mit ersten Gang bis zum Drehzahlbegrenzer beschleunigt werden. Punkt.
> 
> _"... In Deutschland sind Autos mit Klappenauspuff legal, solange sie nicht die vorgeschriebenen Grenzwerte für Motorenlärm überschreiten. ... Damit wären einige Sportwagen wie Jaguar F-Type, Mercedes-AMG C 63, Porsche GT3 und Hyundai i30 N bedroht."_
> https://www.autobild.de/artikel/bundesrat-vorstoss-gegen-autos-mit-klappenauspuff-5053096.html
> ...


Die Idee hinter dem Klappenauspuff ist ja gerade, im Ort leiser zu sein und Außerorts/Autobahn die volle Leistung zu entfalten...das Problem ist, das diese Systeme umgangen werden.
Mein Auto hat Serienmässig sogar 2 Lautsprecher im Auspuff um nen V8 Motor in nem V6 Diesel zu simulieren, da hört bei mir dann aber auch die Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Sachen auf.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat Serienmässig sogar 2 Lautsprecher im Auspuff um nen V8 Motor in nem V6 Diesel zu simulieren, da hört bei mir dann aber auch die Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Sachen auf.


Auspuff? Hä? Kenne ich nur ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## Eckism (20. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auspuff? Hä? Kenne ich nur ausm Fernsehen.


Das haben günstigere Autos, mit sinnvoller Reichweite und kurzen Aufenthalten an der Tanke...sprich, wo man halt schneller da ist.
Brauchen die wenigsten, aber bei den unverschämten Preisen von E-Autos ist das für die meisten dann trotzdem das sinnvollste.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Idee hinter dem Klappenauspuff ist ja gerade, im Ort leiser zu sein und Außerorts/Autobahn die volle Leistung zu entfalten...das Problem ist, das diese Systeme umgangen werden.


Es geht nur um Krach, um nichts anderes. Ich habe lange genug Abgasanlagen für Motorräder mit entwickelt. Ein leiser Schalldämpfer kostet keine Leistung, es kostet nur, es zu entwickeln, es kostet Volumen und wirgt en paar Kilogramm mehr, es kostet aber keine Leistung und auch kein Drehmoment. Im Gegenteil gewinnt man Füllung mit Gegendruck.

Es geht nur und einzig um Krach. Und gerade auch außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften nervt es ihne Ende. Warum werden so viele Strecken für Motorräder gesperrt? Weil eine kleine Gruppe dumpfbackiger Idioten Krach machen will. Lappen einziehen und gut ist. Im Gegensatz zum schnellen Fahren erzeugt Krach immer gesundheitliche Probleme bei Mitmenschen.


----------



## Eckism (20. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Es geht nur und einzig um Krach. Und gerade auch außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften nervt es ihne Ende. Warum werden so viele Strecken für Motorräder gesperrt?


Das sehe ich ja eher als positive Wirkung an. Motorradfahrer nerven generell, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Dezember 2020)

Das lustige an den ganzem Skandal ist das ein Kollege seinen A6 Biturbo Diesel das AGR deaktiviert hat. Dazu noch in der Software geändert so das der TÜV nichts bemerkt.

Die Abgaswerte haben sich auch nicht geändert.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Es geht nur und einzig um Krach. Und gerade auch außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften nervt es ihne Ende. Warum werden so viele Strecken für Motorräder gesperrt? Weil eine kleine Gruppe dumpfbackiger Idioten Krach machen will. Lappen einziehen und gut ist. Im Gegensatz zum schnellen Fahren erzeugt Krach immer gesundheitliche Probleme bei Mitmenschen.


dann fahren sie illegal weiter.
Das Fahrzeug gleich mit beschlagnahmen und gut.


----------



## Eckism (20. Dezember 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das lustige an den ganzem Skandal ist das ein Kollege seinen A6 Biturbo Diesel das AGR deaktiviert hat. Dazu noch in der Software geändert so das der TÜV nichts bemerkt.
> 
> Die Abgaswerte haben sich auch nicht geändert.


Die Abgaswerte haben sich schon geändert, aber bei der aktuellen Abgasuntersuchung sind Stickoxide noch nicht Bestandteil der Untersuchung.
Es sollte aber klar sein, dass das Prüfverfahren gerade umgestellt wird und 2021 oder 2022 auch Stickoxide geprüft werden.
Der A6 BiTurbo läuft aber top mit dem Update, einfach nen Gang tiefer fahren und öfter auf die Autobahn(ca. 100km) zum ballern, dann sollte das AGR nicht allzuoft auf sein und der Ruß keine Zeit zum ankleben haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> _________
> Offtopic:
> Wie bekommt man es ohne Verrenkungen und Workarounds hin, einfach nur einen Link einzupflegen, ohne sofort ein Schaubild zu bekommen? Das zerstört jeden Textfluss und ich muss dann immer nach den Speichern wieder rein, ein bisschen manipulieren, abspeichern, wieder rein und die Manipulation entfernen,



[url=_Adresse, auf die du verlinken willst_]_Name, der zu sehen sein soll_[/url]
Im Prinzip genauso wie bisher. Nur die Automatik, die aus einem hingerotzten Link früher eine eingebettete URL macht, macht daraus jetzt halt so eine nervige Einbindung.




Eckism schrieb:


> Die Idee hinter dem Klappenauspuff ist ja gerade, im Ort leiser zu sein und Außerorts/Autobahn die volle Leistung zu entfalten...das Problem ist, das diese Systeme umgangen werden.



Nö. Das ist nicht die Idee. Erstmal nervt eine >100 dB(A) Kiste "außerorts" auch jede Menge Menschen, denn es gibt in Deutschland keine Wildniss, auf der man einen Umkreis von >1 km beschallen kann, ohne dass es jemanden stört. Und umgekehrt ist es der Hauptszielgrupper solcher Kisten erfahrungsgemäß viel wichtiger, wie laut das Ding an der Eisdiele, auf dem Parktplatz oder vor dem Haus der Kumpels ist. Warum sollte man auch ein auf der Autobahn nach außen hin möglichst lautes Auto haben wollen? Da sitzt man ja zwangsläufig drin und für "drinnen laut" muss man nicht den Auspuff lauter machen, sondern einfach die Dämmung rausnehmen.

Davon abgesehen haben die Systeme überhaupt keine Gelegenheit festzustellen wo sie sind, sondern richten sich vor allem nach der Drehzahl. Die bei der vorgeschriebenen Messungen eben nicht ausgereizt wird, weswegen während dieser gerade noch zulassungsfähige Werte erreicht werden (es ist ja nicht so, als wären die Dinger mit Klappe zu in irgend einer Weise leise), während bei entsprechenden Fahrstil ein vielfaches rauskommt. Ergebnis ist in dem Fall sogar ein Schuss in den eigenen Fuß (und ettliche in fremde Köpfe) - eines der Argumente der Batterieautolobby ist "leiser"...




> Mein Auto hat Serienmässig sogar 2 Lautsprecher im Auspuff um nen V8 Motor in nem V6 Diesel zu simulieren, da hört bei mir dann aber auch die Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Sachen auf.



Das ASD wurde übrigens mal entwickelt, um Autos leiser zu machen, aber niemand war der Meinung, für so etwas Geld in eine Serienumsetzung zu investieren. Dann wollte Audi dem TT einen Diesel verpassen, durfte aber nicht so klingen. Heute geht es nur noch darum, das ganze lauter zu machen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2020)

Die URL Frage war nicht von mir .
Aber ja, mit `[URL=Linkname]Linktext[/URL]` geht es immernoch wie früher (bzw. bei den automatischen Links das "unfurl" rauslöschen).
Genau das macht auch der Link-Einfügen Button (das Symbol mit den zwei Kettenglieder).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2020)

Fixed it. Dir wollte ich eigentlich schreiben, dass sowieso niemand mehr Zweitakter für den Straßenverkehr entwickelt, weil es zu schwer wird, die Abgasnormen einzuhalten (wenn das nicht alles sagt ). Aber das hindert ja niemanden daran, Viertakter laut zu machen, wenn "laut" das ist, was die Rollerkäufer verlangen...


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Es geht nur um Krach, um nichts anderes. Ich habe lange genug Abgasanlagen für Motorräder mit entwickelt. Ein leiser Schalldämpfer kostet keine Leistung, es kostet nur, es zu entwickeln, es kostet Volumen und wirgt en paar Kilogramm mehr, es kostet aber keine Leistung und auch kein Drehmoment. Im Gegenteil gewinnt man Füllung mit Gegendruck.



Wenn du das wirklich denkst ist mir auch klar, warum du diesen Job nicht länger hast.
Dass ein höherer Abgasgegendruck für mehr Drehmoment sorgt ist tendenziell richtig, trifft allerdings nur bei Saugmotoren bzw. aufgeladenen Fahrzeugen im Unterdruckbetrieb zu und beschneidet grundsätzlich die Spitzenleistung.

Es sollte eher mal bei den völlig realitätsfernen EU-Richtlinien angesetzt werden, welche nur durch Betrug oder Einbußen in der Langlebigkeit eingehalten werden können. Die Physik interessiert sich nunmal nicht für Brüssel.

Alle paar Jahre ein neues Fahrzeug zu kaufen, weil die Motoren durch diesen vollkommen absurden Schwachsinn kaum noch Haltbarkeit aufweisen, ist wohl kaum eine positive Auswirkung auf die CO2-Bilanz.
Am Ende fahren die Kisten meist eh im Ausland, ohne diese Kastrationen, fröhlich weiter. Und der europäische Erstkäufer zahlt die Rechnung für den Fahrspaß in den Export-Ländern.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Dezember 2020)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich denkst ist mir auch klar, warum du diesen Job nicht länger hast.
> Dass ein höherer Abgasgegendruck für mehr Drehmoment sorgt ist tendenziell richtig, trifft allerdings nur bei Saugmotoren bzw. aufgeladenen Fahrzeugen im Unterdruckbetrieb zu und beschneidet grundsätzlich die Spitzenleistung.
> 
> Es sollte eher mal bei den völlig realitätsfernen EU-Richtlinien angesetzt werden, welche nur durch Betrug oder Einbußen in der Langlebigkeit eingehalten werden können. Die Physik interessiert sich nunmal nicht für Brüssel.
> ...


Würde auch sagen, nur der Krach ist das  Verkaufsargument.
Wem heute noch Leistung fehlt , der sollte eher reglementiert und ausgebremst werden.


----------



## Eckism (25. Dezember 2020)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Es sollte eher mal bei den völlig realitätsfernen EU-Richtlinien angesetzt werden, welche nur durch Betrug oder Einbußen in der Langlebigkeit eingehalten werden können. Die Physik interessiert sich nunmal nicht für Brüssel.
> 
> Alle paar Jahre ein neues Fahrzeug zu kaufen, weil die Motoren durch diesen vollkommen absurden Schwachsinn kaum noch Haltbarkeit aufweisen, ist wohl kaum eine positive Auswirkung auf die CO2-Bilanz.


Man sollte aber bedenken, das viele ihre Autos falsch kaufen bzw. falsch bewegen.
Da wird sich nen Diesel gekauft, obwohl man am Tag nur seine 20 Km fährt aber alle par Monate mal 200Km zu Verwandten fährt oder nen 295 PS starken Golf und den nur im Eco bewegt...klar, das die sich mit Ruß zusetzen.
Man kann heute ruhig einen Gang niedriger fahren, weil der Verschleiß der Kolben/Zylinder durch Drehzahl belanglos geworden ist, der Ruß durch das AGR ist viel schlimmer und teurer. Und man verbraucht bei gleicher Fahrweise im Sportmodus auch nicht mehr als im Ecomodus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2020)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich denkst ist mir auch klar, warum du diesen Job nicht länger hast.
> Dass ein höherer Abgasgegendruck für mehr Drehmoment sorgt ist tendenziell richtig, trifft allerdings nur bei Saugmotoren bzw. aufgeladenen Fahrzeugen im Unterdruckbetrieb zu und beschneidet grundsätzlich die Spitzenleistung.



In Anbetracht der anderen Kommentare war das möglicherweise noch auf Zweitakter bezogen. Bei denen ist ein angemessener Gegendruck tatsächlich sehr hilfreich, eine (Turbo-)Aufladung dagegen eher ... selten 
(Kompressor auf der Straße auch. Wobei ich mich ehrlich frage, wieso. Fremdgeladene Zweitakter sind genauso sauber und effizienzt, dabei einfacher im Aufbau und bei gleicher Leistung und Laufruhe auch noch leichter und kompakter als Turbo-Viertakter. Aber genutzt wird das Prinzip irgendwie nur bei großen Schiffen.)



> Es sollte eher mal bei den völlig realitätsfernen EU-Richtlinien angesetzt werden, welche nur durch Betrug oder Einbußen in der Langlebigkeit eingehalten werden können. Die Physik interessiert sich nunmal nicht für Brüssel.
> 
> Alle paar Jahre ein neues Fahrzeug zu kaufen, weil die Motoren durch diesen vollkommen absurden Schwachsinn kaum noch Haltbarkeit aufweisen, ist wohl kaum eine positive Auswirkung auf die CO2-Bilanz.
> Am Ende fahren die Kisten meist eh im Ausland, ohne diese Kastrationen, fröhlich weiter. Und der europäische Erstkäufer zahlt die Rechnung für den Fahrspaß in den Export-Ländern.



Tjo. Direkt für diese Billig-Exportmärkte zu produzieren lohnt sich für die europäische Auto-Industrie halt nicht. Regelungen, die zum regelmäßigen Ersatz eigentlich noch ganz guter Fahrzeuge ermuntern, dagegen schon - zumindest solange die Neuerungen dafür durch billige Tricksereien erbracht werden können.

Allerdings sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Zusammenhang zwischen EU-Verordnungen und Haltbarkeit. Die 0er-Jahre haben zwar einiges hervorgebracht, dass im Vergleich zu den 90ern und (motorseitig) 80ern als Einwegprodukt zu bewerten ist, aber die EU macht genau 0 Vorgaben, die sich auf Steuerketten, Ölabstreifringe oder Kurbelwellenlager beziehen. Auch steht nirgendwo in den EU-Zulassungsordnungen drin, dass man den für kurze Aufwärmzeiten optimierten Down-Size-Kram mit einem unzureichend gekühlt/schmiert/lagerten Schrottturbo kombinieren muss, der nach 50 Mm auseinander fliegt. Genaugenomen steht nicht einmal drin, dass man Down-Sizen muss und du bekommst z.B. bis heute die gleiche Leistung, die VW aus einem 1,0 l Dreizylinder quetscht, bei Mazda aus einem 2,0 l Vierzylinder Sauger, der vor-Filter sogar sauberere Abgase produziert. Und die Listen der saubersten Verbrenner der letzten 20 Jahre werden bekanntermaßen ständig von Saurohreinpritzern mit sehr gesunden und extrem haltbaren <60 PS/l angeführt. Aber garantiert nicht mit Herkunft "Deutschland". Hier gilt es als "Stand der Technik", wenn man einen Partikelfilter a) braucht, damit die Stoßstange nicht mehr schwarz wird und b) die Kiste damit dann einen Liter mehr verbraucht und sich schlechter fährt. Und gegebenenfalls nach 5-6 Jahren auseinanderfällt, also "zufällig" der Zeit, nach der die meisten Neuwagenkäufer/-leaser sowieso schon abgestoßen haben...




Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte aber bedenken, das viele ihre Autos falsch kaufen bzw. falsch bewegen.
> Da wird sich nen Diesel gekauft, obwohl man am Tag nur seine 20 Km fährt aber alle par Monate mal 200Km zu Verwandten fährt oder nen 295 PS starken Golf und den nur im Eco bewegt...klar, das die sich mit Ruß zusetzen.
> Man kann heute ruhig einen Gang niedriger fahren, weil der Verschleiß der Kolben/Zylinder durch Drehzahl belanglos geworden ist, der Ruß durch das AGR ist viel schlimmer und teurer. Und man verbraucht bei gleicher Fahrweise im Sportmodus auch nicht mehr als im Ecomodus.



Wenn du in einem niedrigeren Gang bei gleicher Leistung (= gleich schnell) fährst, dann soll der Motor pro Verbrennung weniger Energie freisetzen, muss also weniger Einspritzen und zur Einhaltung der restlichen Verbrennungsparamter MEHR Abgas rezirkulieren...  
Und einen Motor, der bei höherer Drehzahl & gleicher Leistung nicht mehr verbraucht, habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Bei enggestuften Getrieben mögen es vielleicht nur 5-10% sein, aber es können auch schon mal 20+% sein.

Das Gesündeste für Kolbenmotoren (nicht zwingend für die Tubos, die dranhängen!) wäre jedenfalls Vollgas bis knapp unter die Grenze zur Volllastanreicherung. Das Problem ist es ein Getriebe zu haben, dass diesen Betriebsmodus bei üblichen/möglichen Geschwindigkeiten zulässt, denn bei den heute üblichen Motordimensionierungen würden dann 1000-1500 rpm bequem für 130 reichen [Benziner, großvolumigere Diesel entsprechend weniger]. Aber so einen langen Gang hat man selbst in 8-Gang-Automatiken extrem selten. Und in Schaltgetrieben, wo man es für "fast Vollgas" für "Geschwindigkeit halten" nutzen, aber bei Bedarf auch schnell runterschalten könnte, hat man es nie  .
(von geringeren Geschwindigkeiten ganz zu schweigen, wo man schon in Konflikt mit der Leerlaufdrehzahl geraten würde.)


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du in einem niedrigeren Gang bei gleicher Leistung (= gleich schnell) fährst, dann soll der Motor pro Verbrennung weniger Energie freisetzen, muss also weniger Einspritzen und zur Einhaltung der restlichen Verbrennungsparamter MEHR Abgas rezirkulieren...


Höhere Drehzahl bedeutet höherer Luftstrom bedeutet weniger Zeit für den Ruß, sich festzusetzen...so zumindest meine Theorie, die seit 214 TKm funktioniert. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und einen Motor, der bei höherer Drehzahl & gleicher Leistung nicht mehr verbraucht, habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Bei enggestuften Getrieben mögen es vielleicht nur 5-10% sein, aber es können auch schon mal 20+% sein.


Ich hab das über 2 Monate getestet, im "Eco" bei "normaler Gesetzeskonformer" Fahrweise 6,8 Liter, in "Drive" sind es 6,8 Liter und in "Sport" oh Wunder 6,8 Liter Diesel...bei schnellem Fahren mit Autobahn sind es dann natürlich in "Eco" 12 Liter, in "Drive" 14,5 Liter und in "Sport" 16,8 Liter Diesel.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (von geringeren Geschwindigkeiten ganz zu schweigen, wo man schon in Konflikt mit der Leerlaufdrehzahl geraten würde.)


Mein altes Auto kann in unter der Leerlaufdrehzahl bewegen(ist träge wie Sau, es geht aber), aber das Automatikding aus dem Konzept zu bringen geht nicht.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Hier haben wir ganz andere Probleme. Durch die umweltfreundliche Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung müssen wir im 4. Gang fahren statt im 5. Natürlich bei höherer Drehzahl. Wieso das umweltfreundlicher ist kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hier haben wir ganz andere Probleme. Durch die umweltfreundliche Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung müssen wir im 4. Gang fahren statt im 5. Natürlich bei höherer Drehzahl. Wieso das umweltfreundlicher ist kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.


Welche "Umweltfreundliche" Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung? Das man 30 an manchen Stellen fährt hat mit Sicherheit zu tun, genau wie die 50Km/h(wobei das auch ja schon in 5. Gang geht)? Zudem kommt das auch immer auf's Auto drauf an.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne ein einziges Auto bei dem man bei 120/130 tatsächlich im höchsten Gang etwas untertourig unterwegs ist. Das ist der E46 im 6ten.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Welche "Umweltfreundliche" Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung? Das man 30 an manchen Stellen fährt hat mit Sicherheit zu tun, genau wie die 50Km/h(wobei das auch ja schon in 5. Gang geht)? Zudem kommt das auch immer auf's Auto drauf an.


Ne, 3 spurig, keine Überwege, außerhalb der Stadt. Und dann Sicherheit? Damit wurde das nicht begründet.
30 oder 40 geht im 5. nicht.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ne, 3 spurig, keine Überwege, außerhalb der Stadt. Und dann Sicherheit? Damit wurde das nicht begründet.
> 30 oder 40 geht im 5. nicht.


Froschwanderung.^^
30 geht im 5.(Schalter), man muss halt öfter mal bremsen, weils unter der Leerlaufdrehzahl ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Froschwanderung.^^
> 30 geht im 5.(Schalter), man muss halt öfter mal bremsen, weils unter der Leerlaufdrehzahl ist.


Ganze Stadt. TÜV Gutachten hat schon bestätigt, daß die Geschw. Senkung einen höheren Abgasausstoß und mehr Staus zur Folge hatte. Ebenso Lärm. Wird ignoriert.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ganze Stadt. TÜV Gutachten hat schon bestätigt, daß die Geschw. Senkung einen höheren Abgasausstoß und mehr Staus zur Folge hatte. Ebenso Lärm. Wird ignoriert.


Hast du mal eine Quelle?


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal eine Quelle?


Gerade nicht. Habe das Dokument glaube ich an einem anderen Rechner, anderer Standort.
Habe etwas anderes gefunden.








						Neue 30-Zonen: Die Tempobremse ist heftig umstritten
					

Was den Lärmpegel senkt, kann der Umwelt schaden. In welchem Maß, hängt von der Strecke genauso ab wie vom Fahrverhalten jedes einzelnen – und nicht zuletzt vom Gutachter, der befragt wird.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				











						Feinstaub in Stuttgart: Tempo 40 verhilft nicht zu sauberer Luft
					

Die Ergebnisse aller Gutachten zum Thema Schadstoffbelastung widerlegen, dass langsamere Autos weniger Schadstoffe ausstoßen. Dennoch wird das Tempolimit in der Hohenheimer Straße in Stuttgart als Erfolg gefeiert.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				




Die Studie die ich gelesenhabe sagt aus: Der Verkehr müßte zur allgemeinen Verbesserung der Abgase flüssiger werden, Tempo bei 50 belassen, möglichst wenige Ampeln.
Bei Temp. 40 gingen Schadstoffe nach oben.
Diese Studie des TÜVs finde ich gerade nicht mehr, wohl auch weil sie den Auftraggebern nicht passte.
Schließlich sind gerade die Grünen der Meinung, je langsamer je besser. Und wenn alle 30 oder 20 fahren hat man noch ein Argument mehr das Auto weiter zu beschränken. Irgendwann ist man mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß dann doch schneller.
Gerne hätte ich dann Sherpas damit ich meinen Beruf noch ausüben kann. Natürlich bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

30-40 die ganze Stadt ist schon hart...zum Glück hab ich in solchen Dreckslöchern nix zu tun bzw. würde ich nicht hingehen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Nun wenn die Verbrenner von der Straße verschwunden sind wird es gar keine Nachteile geben weil BEVs anders skalieren.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun wenn die Verbrenner von der Straße verschwunden sind wird es gar keine Nachteile geben weil BEVs anders skalieren.


Da wird schon jemand andere Nachteile einfallen lassen...der Reifenabrieb soll ja höher sein, obs stimmt, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Nein, wie denn auch? 

Außerdem bei 30km/h schafft ein Tesla Model S selbst 1000km^^


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Hoffentlich erleb ich das nicht mehr, das ich 10min+ an so ner Ladesäule stehen muss um die nächsten 600km fahren zu können...mir kommen die knapp 4 min. zum tanken schon immer wie ne Ewigkeit vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2020)

10 min für 600 km würde ich locker mitmachen. Da stört im Vergleich zu heute höchstens noch die Zwangs-Automatik. Aber aktuell stehen wir meines Wissens nach bei 30 Minnuten für 300 km. WENN man das bestmögliche in Sachen Ladetechnik im Auto und an der Säule hat, sonst sind es ganz schnell auch mal 40 Minuten für 200 km. (jeweils von Anhalten bis Anfahren. Die Peak-Ladeleistungen in der Mitte sind schon ganz okay, aber je nach Zahlungs- und Anschlussystem dauert es bis zu ersten mAh ja schon doppelt so lange, wie bei mir der komplette Tankstopp)



Eckism schrieb:


> Höhere Drehzahl bedeutet höherer Luftstrom bedeutet weniger Zeit für den Ruß, sich festzusetzen...so zumindest meine Theorie, die seit 214 TKm funktioniert.



Der Motor kann funktionieren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das an der Theorie liegt. Die 20% mehr Luftdurchsatz reißen nicht viel Ruß mit, zumal man in jedem durchströmten Rohr einen Geschwindigkeitsgradienten von nahe 0 ganz außen am Rand zum größtenteils in der Mitte stattfindenen Transport hat. Das heißt im äußersten halben Millimeter, in dem der Ruß sich möglicherweise festsetzt, steigt die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit vielleicht um 1-5%, das macht keinen Unterschied.

Weiß nicht genau, wie Rußanhaftungen funktionieren, aber unter den verschiedenen (hier unerwünschten) Filtermechanismen ist "Aufschlagen und festkleben" wohl am wahrscheinlichsten und dann wären höhere Bewegungsgeschwindigkeiten sogar nachteilig, weil die Partikel eben leichter die Strömungsgrenzschicht durchlagen und sich auf der Krümmer/Ventiloberfläche breitschmieren können. (Vergleiche Kaugummi gegen Wand: Je fester man wirft, desto eher/besser bleibt er kleben. Auch Anreicherungsprozesse durch Zentrifugalkraft funktionieren bei starken Strömungen besser, wie jeder tütenlose Staubsauger beweist.)



> Mein altes Auto kann in unter der Leerlaufdrehzahl bewegen(ist träge wie Sau, es geht aber), aber das Automatikding aus dem Konzept zu bringen geht nicht.



Meinen alten konnte ich auch ein spürbares Stück drunter zwingen, allerdings hatte der im Leerlauf gerade so genug Kraft, um in der Ebene am Rollen zu bleiben (höchster Gang + Standgas = Tempo 30 hinterm Deich. Solange der Wind nicht von vorn kam), weswegen man das im Prinzip nur im Stau zum nicht-auskuppeln genutzt hat, wenn man sowieso gleich wieder (ganz leicht) beschleunigen wollte. Der aktuelle lässt, trotz höherer Leerlaufdrehzahl, maximal 100 U/min drunter zu, dann mischt sich die Startautomatik ein und schaltet ihn erstmal ab. Allgemein muss man aber auch sagen: Manchmal denken sich Ingenieure was bei der Leerlaufdrehzahl und nur weil die Verbrennung bei so niedrigen Drehzahlen optimal wäre heißt das nicht, dass die Schmierung auch gewährleistet ist. Da kann man wieder ein paar Zehntelcent sparen, in dem man den Motor einfach nicht dafür auslegt, so wenig Energie abzugeben.




Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hier haben wir ganz andere Probleme. Durch die umweltfreundliche Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung müssen wir im 4. Gang fahren statt im 5. Natürlich bei höherer Drehzahl. Wieso das umweltfreundlicher ist kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.



Die Abstände zwischen 4. und 5. eines Autos sind kleiner als die Unterschiede zwischen den Getrieben verschiedener Autos. Mag sein, dass es bei deinem Exemplar gerade genau so blöd liegt, dass du in den nächst niedrigeren Gang musst und da dann eine höhere Drehzahl rauskommt, aber das ist nur bei einem keinen Teil der Autos zufällig so. Die Mehrheit wird im gleichen Gang bleiben und dann mit niedrigerer Drehzahl fahren, weil es bei einer kleinen Geschwindigkeitsänderung eben nur in unglücklichen Zufällen zu einer Überschreitung der Schaltschwelle kommt. Bei großen Änderungen wiederum stehen die Chancen gut, dass die Drehzahl auch im nächst kleineren Gang niedriger als zuvor im hohen ist.

Bei mir z.B. liegen 20% zwischen den Gängen, das heißt wenn die neue Geschwindigkeit 80% der alten beträgt, kann ich einen Gang tiefer die gleiche Drehzahl fahren. Z.B. von 50 auf 40 bringt gleiche Motordrehzahl im fünften bzw. vierten (circa. 1180), aber durch die geringere Absolutgeschwindigkeit einen niedrigeren Verbrauch und Schadstoffaustoß insgesamt. Wäre es dagegen von 80 auf 70, stünden 1900 rpm im Fünften vorher 2020 im Vierten danach gegenüber, was ein kleiner Rückschritt wäre - aber halt auch nur, wenn ich 70 im Vierten fahren würde. Wofür es aber gar keinen Anlass gibt, denn das Tempo kann man auch weiterhin bei 1650 im fünften fahren. Genaugenommen würde so eine Tempo-Absenkung mich von 1570 auf 1650, jeweils im sechsten, runterbringen



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ne, 3 spurig, keine Überwege, außerhalb der Stadt. Und dann Sicherheit? Damit wurde das nicht begründet.
> 30 oder 40 geht im 5. nicht.



Wo 30 im vierten geht, geht auch 40 im fünften. Wo bislang 50 im fünften gefahren wurde, wird 30 im vierten eine Drehzahlreduktion bringen. Irgendwas hakt an deinem Beispiel. Unabhängig davon kann man in den meisten Städten weder konstant 50 noch konstant 40 noch konstant 30 fahren. Gerade bei dichtem Verkehr fahren die meisten immer wieder 0 und dann ist das Emissionsverhalten bei der erlaubten Maximalgeschwindigkeit quasi egal - die meisten Schadstoffe werden beim häufigen beschleunigen rausgeblasen. Und ob der Vergleich zwischen "0 auf 30" und "0 auf 50" fällt bei jedem Auto massiv zugunsten ersteren aus. Das ist, neben einem weniger attraktiven Autoverkehr insgesamt und unter einigen Bedingungen flüssigerem Verkehr, der Kerngedanke hinter Emissionsvermeidung durch Tempolimits in Innenstädten. Der Effizienzgewinn dagegen...
Wenn ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre schaffe ich zwar auf dem ersten Kilometer mit Tempo 40 immer mal wieder unter 7 l zu bleiben, nur um dann auf dem folgenden Tempo-50-Kilometer in die hohen 8er zu rutschen, aber das liegt nicht am Tempo, sondern an den Bedingungen: Die 40 kann ich meist konstant fahren, die 50 nie. Und das macht einen viel größeren Unterschied, 6 l wären auch mit *konstant* 80 oder 100 drin, aber eben nicht unter Innenstadtbedingungen.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ganze Stadt. TÜV Gutachten hat schon bestätigt, daß die Geschw. Senkung einen höheren Abgasausstoß und mehr Staus zur Folge hatte. Ebenso Lärm. Wird ignoriert.



TÜV-Gutachten... sind das die Dinger, in denen drin steht, dass VW-Diesel sauber sind, aber eine abgerissene Plastikverbindung zwischen Tankdeckel und Tankstutzen sofort behoben werden muss, weil sonst das Auto stillgelegt wird? 
Testfahrten "mit Tempo 30, 40 und 50" in einer für 50 freigegebenen Straße mit demnach wohl auf 50 optimierten Ampelschaltung durchzuführen kann man sich jedenfalls sparen und gleich "Lobby sagt: Finden wir kacke" drucken. Das ist einfach nur Volksverdummung.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Studie die ich gelesenhabe sagt aus: Der Verkehr müßte zur allgemeinen Verbesserung der Abgase flüssiger werden, Tempo bei 50 belassen, möglichst wenige Ampeln.



Tjo, klingt nach einem angemessenen Vorschlag für Wolkenkuckucksheim. Aber während man das Tempo in der Stadt durchaus verändern kann, ist die Zahl der Ampeln nun einmal durch die Zahl der sich kreuzenden Verkehrswege vorgegeben. Dichter Verkehr wird jedenfalls nicht flüssiger, wenn man eine 2+2-spurige Kreuzung durch einen einspurigen Kreisverkehr gleicher Größe ersetzt. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass 90% der deutschen Führerscheininhaber zu blöd sind, flüssig durch einen Kreisel zu fahren)
Wenn dann noch eine grüne Welle in mehrere Richtungen erreicht werden kann, kann man sowieso froh sein, wenn überhaupt eine höhere Geschwindigkeit zur Auswahl steht, denn in kreuzender Richtung ist das je nach Straßenverlauf möglicherweise nur dann möglich, wenn pro Ampelphase maximal die Entfernung zwischen zwei Ampeln zurückgelegt wird. Und die Rechnung geht mit effizienten=langen Phasen nur bei niedrigem Tempo auf. (Aber auch nicht bei JEDEM niedrigen Tempo. Z.B. In Kiel auf dem Wall wäre Tempo 30 ein großer Fortschritt. Denn bislang gilt da 50, die Ampeln sind aber (mutmaßlich wegen der Querverbindungen) so geschaltet, dass man grüne Welle bei 60 hat. Was natürlich nur wenige fahren, weil es verboten ist, sodass man immer an einer Ampel hängen bleibt. Bei genau der Hälfte, Tempo 30, würde es ebenfalls aufgehen und alle würden flüssig durchfahren. Auf der Holtenauer Straße wäre dagegen ungefähr Tempo 45 angesagt. Leider schafft man da selten mehr als 40 )



> Schließlich sind gerade die Grünen der Meinung, je langsamer je besser.



Unter sonst gleichen Bedingungen gilt das auch. Bei Konstantfahrt mit niedrigerem Tempo verbrauchen Autos im Schnitt weniger (auch wenn jedes einzelne Auto schmale Bereiche hat, in denen es ja nach gang vorübergehend ineffizienter ist) und vor allem bedeutet, wie oben geschrieben weniger beschleunigen = viel weniger Schadstoffe und niedrigeres Tempo = bessere Chancen, dass man verschiedene Verkehrsströme flüssig verwoben bekommt. Darf man halt nur nicht verwechseln mit "niedriges Tempo X ist das beste überhaupt", wie das von einigen Radikalinskis für X = 30 oder X = 20 verbreitet wird - und von einigen Bürgermeistern mit gegenteiliger Ansicht auch liebendgerne als Steilvorlage. Da müsste man im Einzelfall eben gucken, ob 35 im Einzelfall nicht doch besser aufgeht. 

Aber wer so etwas weiß, der stellt solche Pauschalforderungen nicht und diejenigen, die so etwas umsetzen, wollen oft einen Fehlschlag provozieren. Das ist dann genauso "sinnvoll" wie mancher von Autofahreren "geplante" Radweg, der seine Funktion gar nicht erfüllen kann und nur gebaut wird um zu beweisen, dass "sowas ja eh niemand nutzt". 



> Und wenn alle 30 oder 20 fahren hat man noch ein Argument mehr das Auto weiter zu beschränken. Irgendwann ist man mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß dann doch schneller.



Das ist zum Teil tatsächlich das dahinter stehende bzw. allgemein das langfristige Ziel. Vollkommen egal, wie sauber unsere Autos werden und wie gut die Verkehrsregelung optimiert wird: Wir haben schon heute viel zu wenig Platz in den Städten und Verkehrsmittel mit 50 m² Platzbedarf pro Person müssen zur absolten Ausnahme werden. Das über mangelnde Straßenkapazitäten zu lösen kann man zwar getrost als aggressive Maßnahme bezeichnen, allerdings kommen immer mehr in Sachen Verkehr engagierte nach einem halben Jahrhundert nicht-Förderung von ÖPNV und Radverkehr zu dem Schluss, dass Geld kostende Maßnahmen in Deutschland nicht möglich sind. Wenn man das unerwünschte nicht fördern kann, stört man daher in Gegenrichtung das unerwünschte, denn Sabotage ist umsonst. Positiver Nebeneffekt ab einer Realgeschwindigkeit von 25 km/h oder weniger ist dabei tatsächlich, dass Radfahrer relativ gefahrlos die Straße nutzen können, weil sie nicht mehr die langsamsten sind.
(Ich fände es trotzdem sinnvoller, über die Parkplätze zu gehen. 10 €/h für alle nicht-Anwohner im gesamten Stadtgebiet rund um die Uhr und schon haben sich sowohl die Pendlerstaus als auch die ÖPNV-Finanzierung geklärt, während die Straßen frei für dienjenigen sind, die tatsächlich einen Grund haben, ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Auto in der Stadt rumzugurken.)




Eckism schrieb:


> Da wird schon jemand andere Nachteile einfallen lassen...der Reifenabrieb soll ja höher sein, obs stimmt, weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Der Reifenverschleiß von Batterieautos ist definitiv größer als von Verbrennern gleicher Transportkapazität, gleichen Preises und gleicher Qualität. (was ziemlich wenige 1:1 Vergleiche zulässt, aber eben wegen der unterschiedlichen Philosophie als Rückabsicherung nötig ist )
Das ergibt sich einfach aus dem Gewicht: Wer 200-600 kg mehr wiegt, belastet die Reifen entsprechend stärker. Ob das die Staubkonzentrationen netto erhöht oder senkt, muss man aber noch gegen den Bremsstaub aufwiegen. Da habe ich leider noch nie eine Studie gesehen, die Batterieatuos mit *vergleichbar* gefahrenen Verbrennern vergleicht. Prinzipiell kann man durch die Rekuperation Bremseneinsatz einsparen, praktisch muss aber ein vorausschauend gefahrener Verbrenner schon so selten und so schwach bremsen, dass das im Vergleich zum zwangsläufig anfallenden Reifenverschleiß wenig sein können. Studien vergleichen aber immer nur die Durchschnittsfahrweise und viele Verbrennerfahrer produzieren definitiv mehr Staub als nötig - das sind aber genau die Kandidaten, bei denen auch nach 100 km die Batterie leer wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erleb ich das nicht mehr, das ich 10min+ an so ner Ladesäule stehen muss um die nächsten 600km fahren zu können...mir kommen die knapp 4 min. zum tanken schon immer wie ne Ewigkeit vor.


Wirst du nicht müssen, es wird nicht mehr nur ein System geben das eine Zukunft hat.
Aber wird es dir das x fache wert sein Wasserstoff oder gar synthetisches Benzin zu nutzen?

Fakt ist einfach, dass Battrieautos in Zukunft ganz erheblich billiger sein werden als Verbrenner oder Wasserstoffautos.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 10 min für 600 km würde ich locker mitmachen. Da stört im Vergleich zu heute höchstens noch die Zwangs-Automatik. Aber aktuell stehen wir meines Wissens nach bei 30 Minnuten für 300 km. WENN man das bestmögliche in Sachen Ladetechnik im Auto und an der Säule hat, sonst sind es ganz schnell auch mal 40 Minuten für 200 km. (jeweils von Anhalten bis Anfahren. Die Peak-Ladeleistungen in der Mitte sind schon ganz okay, aber je nach Zahlungs- und Anschlussystem dauert es bis zu ersten mAh ja schon doppelt so lange, wie bei mir der komplette Tankstopp)


30min für 300km? Und dann wahrscheinlich auch noch im Schneckentempo!? 
Das ist ja schlimmer als ich dachte...da bin ich ja den halben Tag zu meiner Schwester unterwegs. Nee, da müssen sich viele schlaue Leute noch ordentlich Gedanken drüber machen, wie das schneller lädt und länger fährt. Wasserstoff oder Austauschbare Akkus...Anhalten, Klappee auf, leerer Akku raus, voller Akku rein, weiter ballern...sollte nicht länger als 3-5 Minuten dauern.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wirst du nicht müssen, es wird nicht mehr nur ein System geben das eine Zukunft hat.
> Aber wird es dir das x fache wert sein Wasserstoff oder gar synthetisches Benzin zu nutzen?
> 
> Fakt ist einfach, dass Battrieautos in Zukunft ganz erheblich billiger sein werden als Verbrenner oder Wasserstoffautos.


Natürlich ist mir das mehr Wert...Geld ist nur Geld, Lebenszeit ist begrenzt und so ziemlich das wertvollste was es gibt...und die verbringe ich garantiert nicht blöd an der Ladesäule.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich ist mir das mehr Wert...Geld ist nur Geld, Lebenszeit ist begrenzt und so ziemlich das wertvollste was es gibt...und die verbringe ich garantiert nicht blöd an der Ladesäule.


Und dann verschwendest du sie hier im Forum um deine Meinung zu posten 

Ich fahre Bahn, da hab bin ich zwar ne Stunde pro Woche länger unterwegs, aber ich kann schlafen, Filme gucken, lesen oder lernen. Was kannst du beim fahren?^^


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 10 min für 600 km würde ich locker mitmachen. Da stört im Vergleich zu heute höchstens noch die Zwangs-Automatik. Aber aktuell stehen wir meines Wissens nach bei 30 Minnuten für 300 km. WENN man das bestmögliche in Sachen Ladetechnik im Auto und an der Säule hat, sonst sind es ganz schnell auch mal 40 Minuten für 200 km. (jeweils von Anhalten bis Anfahren. Die Peak-Ladeleistungen in der Mitte sind schon ganz okay, aber je nach Zahlungs- und Anschlussystem dauert es bis zu ersten mAh ja schon doppelt so lange, wie bei mir der komplette Tankstopp)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, du wirfst einiges durcheinander.
Z.B. haben wir Parkpreise für Anwohner die aufgrund des künstlichen Mangels gar keinen bekommen können. Um einen zu bekommen fährt man eben 10 Minuten um den Block. Ohne Auto, ja, geht. Bei Berufsaufgabe, schlechter Einkaufssituation, gesundheitlicher Probleme usw.
Die Grünen haben einiges gemacht, das bei uns zu erhöhtem Kraftstoffverbrauch, höheren Kosten, längeren Fahrten geführt hat. Teilweise wird das an den Kunden weitergegeben. Manche Kunden auch gar nicht mehr bedient. 
Da durch sie (Grüne) Tiefgaragenplätze verhindert wurden hat die Parkplatzsituation bei Anwohnern zu großem Ärger geführt. Nun haben die Grünen also selbst einen Grund geschaffen gegen das böse Auto vorzugehen, das ihnen Bio-Kartoffeln aus Ägypten liefert.
Selbstverständlich fahren bei uns die 70 jährigen mit dem Lastenrad zum nächsten Bauern, 50km um ihre Kartoffeln zu holen.
Sorry, Solarstrom sollte auch mal den Strompreis drastisch fallen lassen, so das Versprechen. Nun haben wir den höchsten in Europa. Und das trotz Subventionen.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Feiertage und Wochenende, unter der Woche hab ich weniger Zeit. Mein Plan besteht darin, das ich mit 55 in "Rente" gehe, von daher muss ich halt mehr Geld in kürzerer Zeit verdienen...ne Stunde pro Wocher weniger Zeit zum Geld verdienen sind im Jahr 52 Stunden, in 10 Jahren 520, in 20 Jahren....usw.

Ist ja auch ok, das du Bahn fährst, ich hab da überhaupt nix dagegen...
Ich fahre Auto, wenn ich Auto fahre...ich höre nichtmal Musik. 



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Sorry, Solarstrom sollte auch mal den Strompreis drastisch fallen lassen, so das Versprechen. Nun haben wir den höchsten in Europa. Und das trotz Subventionen.


Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, das bei uns die Strompreise sinken? 
Benzin-, Dieselfahrzeuge werden weniger, da muss die Regierung sich das Geld logischerweise auf andere Arten(Strom) beschaffen. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund, die Strompreise zu senken, weder Wirtschaftlich, noch Politisch, oder schießt du Dir gerne ins eigene Bein!?


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und dann verschwendest du sie hier im Forum um deine Meinung zu posten
> 
> Ich fahre Bahn, da hab bin ich zwar ne Stunde pro Woche länger unterwegs, aber ich kann schlafen, Filme gucken, lesen oder lernen. Was kannst du beim fahren?^^


Vielleicht Dinge für Leute transportieren die kein Auto haben, wie ich zum Beispiel? Oder das Geld für Subventionen der Alternativen verdienen? Oder den Stahl für Lastentaxis aus China beischaffen? Oder Windräder aufzustellen? Oder bei Störung der Bahn auszuhelfen? Gibt noch mehr.
Ich habe schon mal was zu transportieren, 3 Lastenräder mit Fahrer hat mir noch keiner angeboten und die Berge schaffen die wohl nicht unbedingt.
Habe schon viel Zeit mit Bahn usw verplempert, aber relativ vieles geht damit gar nicht. Auch wenn man 20 Milliarden reinsteckt.


Eckism schrieb:


> Feiertage und Wochenende, unter der Woche hab ich weniger Zeit. Mein Plan besteht darin, das ich mit 55 in "Rente" gehe, von daher muss ich halt mehr Geld in kürzerer Zeit verdienen...ne Stunde pro Wocher weniger Zeit zum Geld verdienen sind im Jahr 52 Stunden, in 10 Jahren 520, in 20 Jahren....usw.
> 
> Ist ja auch ok, das du Bahn fährst, ich hab da überhaupt nix dagegen...
> Ich fahre Auto, wenn ich Auto fahre...ich höre nichtmal Musik.
> ...


Habe ich so nie geschrieben.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Oder das Geld für Subventionen der Alternativen verdienen?


Ach Autohersteller haben ja nie Subventionen gebraucht^^


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Oder den Stahl für Lastentaxis aus China beischaffen?


Ja also wer das mit dem LKW macht ist schon ziemlich blöd, dafür gibt es Schiffe oder hey sogar die Bahn. Endpunkt direkt in Duisburg von China aus.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Habe schon viel Zeit mit Bahn usw verplempert, aber relativ vieles geht damit gar nicht. Auch wenn man 20 Milliarden reinsteckt.


Ach vieles geht damit schon und ja manchmal brauche ich auch ein Auto, aber hey Carsharing 
Hat 50% von dem gekostet was Uber wollte.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mein Plan besteht darin, das ich mit 55 in "Rente" gehe,


Du gehst erst in Rente, wenn es keinen Babyboomer mehr gibt.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Habe ich so nie geschrieben.


Du wunderst Dich doch, das der Strompreis nicht fällt!?


Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du gehst erst in Rente, wenn es keinen Babyboomer mehr gibt.


Was haben Babys mit meiner "Rente" zu tun? Ich höre mit dem arbeiten auf, wenn ich nicht mehr will und genug angespart habe...so einfach ist das.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Mit angespartem zu leben ist so schwer, wenn man den Todestag noch nicht terminlich festgelegt hat


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Autohersteller haben ja nie Subventionen gebraucht^^
> 
> Ja also wer das mit dem LKW macht ist schon ziemlich blöd, dafür gibt es Schiffe oder hey sogar die Bahn. Endpunkt direkt in Duisburg von China aus.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht was du da schreibst. Von den zigtausend metallverarbeitenden Betrieben liegen also alle am Duisburger Hafen? Und in China liegen die Metallbetriebe also auch am Hafen.
Mal mitbekommen, daß fast 100% von dem was du verbrauchst, in dem du wohnst ........mit dem LKW oder PKW transportiert wird? Dein Klempner kommt auch nicht mit dem Lastentaxi, aber du könntest bei Bedarf sicher seine 200kg Material zu dir radeln. 
Ja, Autofirmen haben auch Subventionen bekommen. Was hat das damit zu tun, daß es ohne fast keine Solaranlagen gäbe? Was wenn wir alles so hoch wie diese subventionieren würden? Kannst du das noch bezahlen?
Sicher gibts Bauern die noch mit der Hacke aufs Feld gehen würden, aber du mußt auch bereit sein den Lebensstandart vor 150 Jahren zu führen. Mit allem Hunger, Krankheiten, und 10-12 Stunden Arbeitstag.
Du hast das Ganze idealisiert, so wie es noch nie funktioniert hat. Dein heutiger Lebensstandart ist nicht durch Lastenräder zustande gekommen.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit angespartem zu leben ist so schwer, wenn man den Todestag noch nicht terminlich festgelegt hat


13 Jahre später kommt ja das Geld von den Privaten Rentenversicherungen und noch ein paar Krümelchen von der gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung in die ich ein paar Jährchen eingezahlt hab.
Ich muss also "nur" 13 Jahre überbrücken, da sollte überschaubar sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du wunderst Dich doch, das der Strompreis nicht fällt!?
> 
> Was haben Babys mit meiner "Rente" zu tun? Ich höre mit dem arbeiten auf, wenn ich nicht mehr will und genug angespart habe...so einfach ist das.


Babybommer Generation kennste net ? Größte Bevölkerungsgruppe in Deutschland?  Gehen die in Rente und werden mal Pflegefall, dann Gute Nacht Deutschland.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit angespartem zu leben ist so schwer, wenn man den Todestag noch nicht terminlich festgelegt hat


Wird man Pflegefall, dann ist sowieso die Kohle schnell weg


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Babybommer Generation kennste net ? Größte Bevölkerungsgruppe in Deutschland?  Gehen die in Rente und werden mal Pflegefall, dann Gute Nacht Deutschland.


Und trotzdem weiß ich nicht, was ich damit zu tun hab...oder meinste, das ich im Alter Pfleger werde!?^^
Ich glaub, mit Werkzeug komm ich beim pflegen von Menschen nicht weit, außer, ne Schraube vom Pflegebett ist locker.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du wunderst Dich doch, das der Strompreis nicht fällt!?
> 
> Was haben Babys mit meiner "Rente" zu tun? Ich höre mit dem arbeiten auf, wenn ich nicht mehr will und genug angespart habe...so einfach ist das.


Nein, das hast nur du so verstanden.

Nun, kleine Krankheit und du hörst am Montag auf zu arbeiten. Reicht dein gespartes, so ganz ohne Rente usw? so etwa noch 10 bis 50 Jahre?'

"Was haben Babys mit meiner "Rente" zu tun?"
Der Satz war gut, lach. Ich dachte das deutsche Rentensystem und die Geldanlagen wären mittlerweile verstanden worden.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du da schreibst. Von den zigtausend metallverarbeitenden Betrieben liegen also alle am Duisburger Hafen? Und in China liegen die Metallbetriebe also auch am Hafen.


Wer redet hier vom Hafen? 


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Dein Klempner kommt auch nicht mit dem Lastentaxi, aber du könntest bei Bedarf sicher seine 200kg Material zu dir radeln.


Ach doch kenne ein paar Handwerker die alles im Umkreis mit Lastenrad machen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Dein heutiger Lebensstandart ist nicht durch Lastenräder zustande gekommen.


Nein, aber durch die Bahn.

Weißt du warum der LKW so am gewinnen ist? Lagerkosten.
Und wer zahlt das ganze JIT? Wir als Steuerzahler mit Subventionen und schlimmer:
Die armen Trucker aus Osteuropa.


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nun, kleine Krankheit und du hörst am Montag auf zu arbeiten. Reicht dein gespartes, so ganz ohne Rente usw? so etwa noch 10 bis 50 Jahre?'
> 
> "Was haben Babys mit meiner "Rente" zu tun?"
> Der Satz war gut, lach. Ich dachte das deutsche Rentensystem und die Geldanlagen wären mittlerweile verstanden worden.


Ich höre Montag nicht auf zu arbeiten, wie gesagt, mein Ziel ist 55...überhaupt keine Zeit zum Krank sein. 

Was interessiert mich denn das deutsche Rentensystem in das ich seit Jahren gar nicht mehr einzahle? Die wollten einen Haufen Kohle und das bis 68...ich kriech doch mit 68 nicht mehr in Maschinen und Anlagen rum, da muss man nur kurz überlegen um zu merken, das man das körperlich nicht schafft, von daher Tschüss gesetzliche Rente.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Dezember 2020)

Nehme an du hast geerbt oder wirst es.
Wie wohl die Rendite deiner Versicherung erarbeitet wird?


----------



## Eckism (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab nix geerbt.
Bis Rentenbeginn hätte ich knapp 400.000€ in die gesetzliche Rentenkasse einzahlen sollen, was denkt der Staat denn, wie alt ich werden soll, um die ganze Kohle zu verleben!?
Also 2 neue private Rentenversicherungen gemacht, ne 3. ist auf Halte gewesen und dazu sparen...wenns nicht klappt, hab ich halt shice gebaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> 30min für 300km? Und dann wahrscheinlich auch noch im Schneckentempo!?



Ne, das war schon mit Richtgeschwindigkeit gerechnet. Die ganzen Teslaschleicher, die man so sieht, versuchen halt auf 500 km zu kommen. Aber wenn man für den Preis so mit einem Verbrenner unterwegs sein wollte, könnte man auch auf 2 l kommen, und wäre also noch klimaschonender als die gängige "Kohlekraftwerke? Gibts doch gar nicht"-Schönfärberei.




Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du wirfst einiges durcheinander.
> Z.B. haben wir Parkpreise für Anwohner die aufgrund des künstlichen Mangels gar keinen bekommen können.



WTF? Du bist es, der Sachen durcheinanderbringt. Ich sprach ausdrücklich von NICHTanwohnern. Die derzeitigen Regeln kenne ich. Das nichts weiter als Abzocke (wenn auch bis auf weiteres nur eine kleine) für diejenigen, die vor Ort leben, während der gesamte Nicht-Anwohnerverkehr in vollem Ausmaß weiterläuft.



> Sorry, Solarstrom sollte auch mal den Strompreis drastisch fallen lassen, so das Versprechen. Nun haben wir den höchsten in Europa. Und das trotz Subventionen.



Jein. Solarstrom hat den Strompreis an den Strombörsen deutlich fallen lassen und wir haben einen durchaus niedrigen Strompreis insgesamt (ob DEN niedrigsten weiß ich nicht, aber meilenweit vom höchsten entfernt). Das einzige, was bei uns teuer ist, sind die Verkaufspreise der Stromkonzerne für Privatnutzer und die Umlagen für Privatnutzer. Industriestrom dagegen ist spottbillig, zum Teil für unter 5 Cent zu haben. Aber die Privatnutzer zahlen halt die gesamten Industriesubventionen mit. Das ist halt schweine teuer, hat aber wenig mit Solar zu tun.



Eckism schrieb:


> Bis Rentenbeginn hätte ich knapp 400.000€ in die gesetzliche Rentenkasse einzahlen sollen, was denkt der Staat denn, wie alt ich werden soll, um die ganze Kohle zu verleben!?



2k/monat*12m/a*17a=408000, wenn man von 67 bis 84 Rente kassieren will. Und das ist bei einem gesunden Lebenswandel gut möglich.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, das war schon mit Richtgeschwindigkeit gerechnet. Die ganzen Teslaschleicher, die man so sieht, versuchen halt auf 500 km zu kommen. Aber wenn man für den Preis so mit einem Verbrenner unterwegs sein wollte, könnte man auch auf 2 l kommen, und wäre also noch klimaschonender als die gängige "Kohlekraftwerke? Gibts doch gar nicht"-Schönfärberei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ist es leider nicht. Sicher kannst du von der Industrie mehr verlangen, nur ist sie dann nicht mehr hier. Wenn das alles so günstig ist, wieso wollen Solarbetreiber nicht mehr bauen, wenn sie nicht die extremen Preise bekommen bei Abnahme? Der Abnahmepreis ist garantiert, läuft langsam aus. Dieser Preis liegt weit über jeder anderen Art der Energieerzeugung. Solar ist eine teure Erzeugung die wenig zuverlässig ist und Kosten für die Netzstabilisierung verursacht. Ohne Billigproduktion, bei niedrigen Umweltstandarts und billigen Arbeitskräften in China hätte sie keine Chance gehabt. Ohne konventionelle Kraftwerke wären tatsächlich die Lichter aus. Ich hoffe das muß nicht belegt werden, das ist einfach Physik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2020)

Umm: Solar wird weiter ausgebaut und gerade bei Privatleuten zunehmend sogar als Insellösung/nur zur Selbstversorgung dimensioniert, also ohne Verkauf und entsprechend ohne Zuschuss. Und die größten Stromüberschüsse haben wir weiterhin nach 24 h im Netz, was wohl kaum zu stabilisierende Solarproduktion ist. Abgewandert sind in den letzten Jahren übrigens so Industrien wie eben Solar, Offshore-Windkraft, Halbleiter, Brennstoffzellen, ... Aber hey: Dank unserer tollen Subventionen bieten wir die weltweit fortschrittlichsten Kohlekraftwerke, übergewichtigsten Autos und die größten Kohlebagger an! Letztere kriegt man zwar nicht mal für 1 €/Stück verkauft, aber es geht ja auch nur darum, "Industrie" zu haben. Gewinne muss die nicht machen, da subventionieren wir einfach weiter.


----------



## Eckism (30. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, das war schon mit Richtgeschwindigkeit gerechnet. Die ganzen Teslaschleicher, die man so sieht, versuchen halt auf 500 km zu kommen. Aber wenn man für den Preis so mit einem Verbrenner unterwegs sein wollte, könnte man auch auf 2 l kommen, und wäre also noch klimaschonender als die gängige "Kohlekraftwerke? Gibts doch gar nicht"-Schönfärberei.
> 
> 2k/monat*12m/a*17a=408000, wenn man von 67 bis 84 Rente kassieren will. Und das ist bei einem gesunden Lebenswandel gut möglich.


Richtgeschwindigkeit ist aber auch nicht gerade das wahre...ich hab für mehr Geschwindigkeit bezahlt, da will/muss ich die auch nutzen.

87 ist für mich zu hoch gegriffen  ich peile 65 bis 69 an. Mein Vater ist der erste Mann, der älter als 55 ist...wobei er mit 55 Frührentner wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich rechne mit dem was realistisch ist. Und >130 km/h auf 300 km, gar zweimal 300 km hintereinander, halte ich für absolut unrealistisch. Ich bin froh, wenn sich auf einer sinnvollen Route mal 100 km unbeschränkter und freier Strecke ergeben, dementsprechend muss ein Auto auch nicht mehr können. Bei typisch-vollen Straßen auf den wichtigen Verbindungsachsen einen Schnitt von >>130 schaffen zu wollen geht in der Regel mit Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs einher und auch wenn man selbst plant, rentenkassenfreundlich kurz nach Ende des Arbeitsalters abzukratzen, ist es einfach nur widerlich, da andere mit rein zu ziehen.


----------



## Eckism (31. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen maximal Richtgeschwindigkeit (130) und Durchschnitt 130. Bei maximal 130 hat man einen Durchnitt von um die 70-80(wenn überhaupt) dankt Baustellen, 120/80/60 Zonen, LKW-Überholorgien, Linksspurschleichern, Stau, Zähflüssiger Straßenverkehr usw.

Andere Leute gefährden geht nur, wenn auch andere Leute da sind, zu den Zeiten, wo ich Unterwegs bin, ist meist eh nicht viel los, momentan noch sehr viel weniger...und auf einen Durchschnitt von 130 komm ich trotzdem nicht, auch wenn ich sämtliche Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen ausreize und im OpenEnd-Bereich im abgeregelten Bereich des Autos bin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe nirgendwo etwas von "maximal Richtgeschwindigkeit" geschrieben, sondern allgemein eine Fortbewegung "mit Richtgeschwindigkeit".

Im übrigen bin ich auf meiner Stammstrecke früher oft mit Zielgeschwindigkeit 125 gefahren (weil ich da ziemlich genau auf 600 km Reichweite + Reserve kam und 595 km zu fahren hatte) und hatte, wenn kein großer Stau dazwischen kam, fast immer einen Schnitt von über 90, an guten Tagen über 100, inklusive Baustellen (zugegeben: könnte sein, dass ich die 80 nicht immer ganz exakt eingehalten habe), Begrenzungen, Elefantenrennen, Elbtunnel, etc.. Wie sollten LKW, mit-110-links-Parker, etc. auch den Schnitt um 60 km/h in den Keller ziehen können, wenn sie nur 20-40 km/h langsamer fahren als man selbst anpeilt? Ein mit 90 km/h überholender LKW wirkt sich bei Zielgeschwindigkeit 130 nur halb so stark aus, wie bei Ziel 170 und ergibt nur ein Drittel der Verzögerung gegenüber Ziel 210. Deswegen ist es ab einer gewissen Verkehrsdichte kaum noch langsamer, nur wesentlich entspannter, mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit zu fahren. Ich hab in Frankreich schon mal eine Tankfüllung lang Schnitt 110 geschafft und da sind mehr als 130 landesweit verboten.


----------



## Eckism (31. Dezember 2020)

Früher ist auch früher und nicht heute...die letzten 2 Jahre sind Baustellen und 120/80 Schilder in überfluss gewachsen. Warum sollte ich mir das antun, auf freier Strecke nur 125/130 zu fahren? Mich haben se doch nicht mit dem Klammersack gepudert...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2021)

"Standpunkt" = Horizont mit Radius 0  

Abgesehen davon, dass Niedersachsen schon damals durchgängig max. 130 war, wird im Bundesschnitt massiv nicht mehr oder weniger gebaut, als früher. Auf den Strecken, die ich heute häufiger fahre, sogar deutlich weniger im Vergleich zu den 3-5 Ausbauabschnitten auf besagter Stammstrecke. Nur fahre ich heute meist kürzere Strecken und mit stärkerer Abhängigkeit vom Ankunftszeitpunkt, weswegen ich nicht mehr so oft mit der gleichen Zielgeschwindigkeit unterwegs bin, also keine durchschnittliche Abweichung angeben kann.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umm: Solar wird weiter ausgebaut und gerade bei Privatleuten zunehmend sogar als Insellösung/nur zur Selbstversorgung dimensioniert, also ohne Verkauf und entsprechend ohne Zuschuss. Und die größten Stromüberschüsse haben wir weiterhin nach 24 h im Netz, was wohl kaum zu stabilisierende Solarproduktion ist. Abgewandert sind in den letzten Jahren übrigens so Industrien wie eben Solar, Offshore-Windkraft, Halbleiter, Brennstoffzellen, ... Aber hey: Dank unserer tollen Subventionen bieten wir die weltweit fortschrittlichsten Kohlekraftwerke, übergewichtigsten Autos und die größten Kohlebagger an! Letztere kriegt man zwar nicht mal für 1 €/Stück verkauft, aber es geht ja auch nur darum, "Industrie" zu haben. Gewinne muss die nicht machen, da subventionieren wir einfach weiter.


Insellösungen sind hier wohl das umweltschädlichste. Muß man sicher nicht begründen.
Abgewandert sind vorher Stahlindustrie, Aluminium, energieintensive Industrien. Diese Produkte kaufen wir nun aus dem Ausland. Auch Solar wäre ohne China kaum zum Laufen gekommen.
Und die Überproduktion findet im Sommer statt, im Winter haben wir ein Absinken der "Alternativen" bis zu 5%. Woher kommen wohl die fehlenden 95%? Woher nachts der Strom?
Bei Flaute kommen nachts von Solar und Wind fast Null.
Wo kommt dann der Strom her? Schließen wir doch alle konventionellen sofort.
Wo kommt JETZT der Strom her? Solar Null. Wind ein bisschen, Biogas wenig und eher umweltschädlich, Wasser wenig.
Nun, womit läuft gerade ein Rechner?  Import aus Polen oder Frankreich?
Dazu kommt, wir haben Solarstrom mit Beträgen aufgekauft die höher als der Verkaufspreis lagen. Und ein Vielfaches des üblichen Erzeugungspreises. Nun, im neuen Jahr wird der Preis weiter steigen.
Auch weil wir Geld bezahlen, damit unsere Überproduktion im Sommer durch das Ausland verbraucht wird.
Das System funktioniert nicht, daher der extreme Strompreis. Kaum ein Land kann sich das auf der Welt leisten. Hätte China diese Preise würden viele Artikel um einiges teurer. Auch Solarzellen. Auch PC, usw.
Man schaue sich die Diagramme zu Stromerzeugung an, wie sehr die Solarproduktion schwankt. Selbst Wasserkraft fällt teilweise fast auf Null.
Da sind völlig neue Ideen gefragt, aber sicher ist: Mit mehr Solar sind die Probleme nicht zu lösen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2021)

Wasserkraft "fällt" nicht auf null, sondern wird runtergeregelt, weil das da möglich ist. Während Kohlekraftwerke weiterlaufen. Und die jahreszeitlichen Schwankungen haben nichts mit Netzstabilisierung zu tun, bei letzterer geht es vor allem um Sekunden- bis Minutenzeiträume, teilweise Stunden (aber die sind bislang unproblematisch).

Aber ich merke schon, dir geht es nicht Fakten (nein, 7 Cent/kWh sind kein "extremer" Strompreis, egal wie oft Deppen das online behaupten) oder auch nur darum, bei einem Thema zu bleiben (ursprünglich "Strompreis ist hoch", jetzt "Dunkelflaute"), sondern nur darum, zu flamen. Viel Spaß noch, aber ohne mich.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Muß


Deine Ansichten stammen auch aus der Zeit als man dieses Wort noch so geschrieben hat oder?


----------



## Eckism (1. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Niedersachsen schon damals durchgängig max. 130 war, wird im Bundesschnitt massiv nicht mehr oder weniger gebaut, als früher.


Gerade Niedersachsen mit der Monsterbaustelle auf der A7 vor, bei und nach Salzgitter wo fast durchgängig 60 ist...nur gut, das da nicht gebaut wird. 
Wenn ich 130 fahren will, hätte ich mir so nen ollen Diesel ohne AGR und Partikelfilter gekauft, der reicht für sowas und ist billig...hab ich aber nicht.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Ansichten stammen auch aus der Zeit als man dieses Wort noch so geschrieben hat oder?


Eine Frage der Ästhetik.
Hätte jetzt gedacht, statt diesem einfallsreichen Beitrag werde ich widerlegt. War dies nicht möglich?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasserkraft "fällt" nicht auf null, sondern wird runtergeregelt, weil das da möglich ist. Während Kohlekraftwerke weiterlaufen. Und die jahreszeitlichen Schwankungen haben nichts mit Netzstabilisierung zu tun, bei letzterer geht es vor allem um Sekunden- bis Minutenzeiträume, teilweise Stunden (aber die sind bislang unproblematisch).
> 
> Aber ich merke schon, dir geht es nicht Fakten (nein, 7 Cent/kWh sind kein "extremer" Strompreis, egal wie oft Deppen das online behaupten) oder auch nur darum, bei einem Thema zu bleiben (ursprünglich "Strompreis ist hoch", jetzt "Dunkelflaute"), sondern nur darum, zu flamen. Viel Spaß noch, aber ohne mich.


Nun, schlecht informiert. Viele Wasserkraftwerke wurden vorletzten Sommer stillgelegt, weil das Wasser nicht reichte oder der Betrieb unwirtschaftlich gewesen wäre.
Dazu anschauen die Diagramme der Stromerzeugung durch Wasserkraft in Bezug auf die Jahreszeit und den prozentualen Anteil am Gesamtverbrauch bzw der Gesamterzeugung.
Runtergeregelt wird da nichts, da man höchsten Ertrag möchte. Nur bei Staubecken wird geregelt.
Kohle muß weiterlaufen da schlechter regelbar. Schließlich willst du nachts Strom haben.
Netzstabilisierung hat etwas damit zu tun, wenn Alternative schnell ausfallen oder Strom aus dem Ausland benötigt wird, ebenso der schnelle Abfluß ins Ausland. Oder glaubst du der Strommix ist im Winter wie im Sommer?
Ein deutsches Aluwerk bekommt innerhalb von Stunden die Nachricht die Produktion einzustellen wegen Strommangel. Das kommt pro Jahr dort öfter vor.
Wo ist dein Strompreis von 7 cent?  Wohl Netzumlagen, Steuern, Subventionen vergessen. Wie hoch ist jahrelang der Abnahmepreis von Solarstrom gewesen? 7 cent? Nein, 30cent. Ohne Steuern, Netz, usw. Also nur Solar wäre dann bei 50 bis 60 cent. (moment, natürlich nur bei Sonnenschein)
Aber hat das System, daß du moserst und nicht auf Argumente eingehst? Weil du keine Antwort darauf hast was eine Solaranlage nachts macht?
Oder auf das Argument, daß vor einigen Jahren die Stromerzeugung im Winter mal auf 5% zusammengebrochen ist bei....?
Antworte doch mal darauf, du scheinst das alles ja zu wissen und ich keine Ahnung. Nun, woher kommt jetzt gerade dein Strom? Solar Null, oder willst du widersprechen? Wind wohl kaum über 20%. Woher der Rest?
Immer diese naiven Betrachtungen und wenns ans Eingemachte geht lautes Schweigen. Wir haben ja gerade Strom. Und dann noch E-Mobil haben wollen, nachts laden. Sicher.
Also erstmal Diagramme lesen, Munition sammeln, Physik beachten, dann kann man argumentieren.
Hatte so was schon mal. Da wollte ein Super-Öko 400 Talsperren in Deutschland bauen. Klar, nichts ist leichter als das.
Ein einziges Windrad braucht etwa 3000 Tonnen Beton. Nach Abriss verbleibt der Sockel teilweise in der Erde, Entsorgung zu teuer. Die Baumaschinen laufen natürlich per Akku.
So einfach wie viele es sich machen ist das nicht. Gerade die, die abendlich stundenlang 0,6kw/h zum spielen benötigen sollten wissen woher nachts der Strom kommt. Und wie wir wissen ist dieser Faktor am Steigen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Ansichten stammen auch aus der Zeit als man dieses Wort noch so geschrieben hat oder?


Übrigens, weißt du eigentlich, daß ich mit Masse nicht Masse meine?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Viele Wasserkraftwerke wurden vorletzten Sommer stillgelegt, weil das Wasser nicht reichte oder der Betrieb unwirtschaftlich gewesen wäre.


Dann setzen wir doch auf Atomkraaa... 





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt gedacht, statt diesem einfallsreichen Beitrag werde ich widerlegt. War dies nicht möglich?


Wer nicht mit Quellenangaben argumentiert ist in einer Diskussion nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gerade Niedersachsen mit der Monsterbaustelle auf der A7 vor, bei und nach Salzgitter wo fast durchgängig 60 ist...nur gut, das da nicht gebaut wird.



Lern zu lesen. Niemand außer dir hat von "wird nicht gebaut" gesprochen. Meine Aussage war, dass sich die Baustellensituation im Schnitt nicht verschlechtert hat und nur ein Ausbauabschnitt gegenüber früher 2-3 wäre auf der A7 sogar ein deutlich dass nicht gebaut wird, sondern dass sich die Zahl der Baustellen nicht großartig geändert hat. Und wenn der A7-Ausbau im Moment nur aus einer Baustelle besteht, dann wäre es gegenüber den drei früheren Ausbauabschnitten sogar ein großer Fortschritt. Erst recht in einem Niedersächsischen, ohnehin beschränkten Teilstück, während man früher vor allem in Hessen von "unbegrenzt" auf "80 oder weniger, wenn kein beSUVefener links hinter einem Laster parkt" runtergebremst wurde". Trotzdem habe ich 600 km in 6 h geschafft, ohne die 130 für mehr als ein paar Überholmanöver zu überschreiten.




Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wo ist...


Wer nicht einmal bereit ist, einen Link anzuklicken, der ist mutwillig unwissend => Ignore


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lern zu lesen. Niemand außer dir hat von "wird nicht gebaut" gesprochen. Meine Aussage war, dass sich die Baustellensituation im Schnitt nicht verschlechtert hat und nur ein Ausbauabschnitt gegenüber früher 2-3 wäre auf der A7 sogar ein deutlich dass nicht gebaut wird, sondern dass sich die Zahl der Baustellen nicht großartig geändert hat. Und wenn der A7-Ausbau im Moment nur aus einer Baustelle besteht, dann wäre es gegenüber den drei früheren Ausbauabschnitten sogar ein großer Fortschritt. Erst recht in einem Niedersächsischen, ohnehin beschränkten Teilstück, während man früher vor allem in Hessen von "unbegrenzt" auf "80 oder weniger, wenn kein beSUVefener links hinter einem Laster parkt" runtergebremst wurde". Trotzdem habe ich 600 km in 6 h geschafft, ohne die 130 für mehr als ein paar Überholmanöver zu überschreiten.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer nicht einmal bereit ist, einen Link anzuklicken, der ist mutwillig unwissend => Ignore


Leider habe ich diesen angeklickt und es war Unsinn.
Das ist ein Nettopreis bei Abnahme von 1.000.000 kw/h
Nur weil der Preis geringer ist als beim Privatverbraucher bedeutet das noch lange nicht, daß dies für ein Unternehmen billig wäre.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich 600 km in 6 h geschafft, ohne die 130 für mehr als ein paar Überholmanöver zu überschreiten.


6 Stunden für 600km? Das nenn ich mal Sitzfleisch und Zeit haben...ich rechne mit 4-4,5 Stunden. Sonst wäre die hin-und rückfahrt zu meiner Schwester genauso lange wie mein Aufenthalt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> 6 Stunden für 600km? Das nenn ich mal Sitzfleisch und Zeit haben...ich rechne mit 4-4,5 Stunden. Sonst wäre die hin-und rückfahrt zu meiner Schwester genauso lange wie mein Aufenthalt.



Zu "Durchschnitt 150" habe ich schon was gesagt und dabei bleibe ich auch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei typisch-vollen Straßen auf den wichtigen Verbindungsachsen einen Schnitt von >>130 schaffen zu wollen geht in der Regel mit Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs einher und auch wenn man selbst plant, rentenkassenfreundlich kurz nach Ende des Arbeitsalters abzukratzen, ist es einfach nur widerlich, da andere mit rein zu ziehen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2021)

So hat jeder seine Meinung, was ja auch völlig in Ordnung ist.
Der eine gefährdet Leute bei leeren Straßen, der ander genießt die Zeit im Auto.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2021)

Mercedes muss nun mehrere aktuelle Euro 6 Diesel wegen illegalen Abschalteinrichtungen zurückrufen.









						Daimler
					

Daimler




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Eie Klage des Herstellers wäre sehr riskant, nachdem der EuGH vor kurzem das umfangreiche Verbot von Abschalteinrichtungen bestätigt hatte und sich daher auch die unteren Gerichte daran orientieren werden.

Edit:
Wie nun bekannt wird, muss Daimler über eine halbe Million Fahrzeuge wegen illegalen Abschalteinrichtungen zurückrufen.
Bisher wurden bei Daimler vom KBA 5 (fünf!) verschiedene verbotene Abschalteinrichtungen gefunden.
Bei manchen Modellen sogar mehrere auf einmal.



> So teilt das Bundesverkehrsministerium auf Anfrage des Bayerischen Rundfunks (BR) mit, in Daimler-Diesel-Motoren habe das zuständige KBA insgesamt fünf unzulässige Abschalteinrichtungen gefunden. Erstmals beschreibt das Ministerium die nachgewiesenen Strategien der Software genauer, um die Vorrichtungen zu steuern: "Eine mit Bezug auf die Wirksamkeit des NOx-Nachbehandlungssystems (SCR-Katalysator) sowie vier Strategien zur Verringerung der Wirksamkeit der Abgas-Rückführung (AGR) in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung."
> 
> Bei einigen Modellen sind sogar zwei dieser unzulässigen Strategien eingebaut.



Somit ist klar von Vorsatz auszugehen.

Es sind in den illegalen Abschalteinrichtungen sogar eindeutig verbotene Prüfstandserkennungen vorhanden, die über die Laufzeit gesteuert werden:



> *Zwei Modi kommen zum Einsatz*
> Hilfreich für Dieselkunden von Daimler könnten weitere Informationen sein, die das Verkehrsministerium auf Anfrage preisgibt. So erläutert das Ministerium, wie die SCR-Strategie genau funktioniert: "Das Fahrzeug wählt in der Abgasnachbehandlung per SCR-Katalysator zwei unterschiedliche Regelstrategien (Modi) hinsichtlich der Eindüsung von AdBlue, welches die Stickoxide (NOx) reduziert." Dabei sei dem Kraftfahrtbundesamt aufgefallen, dass die Modi "eine signifikant unterschiedliche Effektivität" haben. Dazu führt das Ministerium aus: "Während unter Bedingungen, wie sie auch für die Typprüfung vorgegeben sind, nach Motorstart ein vergleichsweise effektiver Modus geschaltet ist, wird nach dem Erreichen einer bestimmten Stickoxidmasse *nach Ablauf des Prüfzyklus* dauerhaft in einen weniger effektiven Modus geschaltet." Entscheidend ist dabei, schreibt das Scheuer-Ressort: "Ein Zurückschalten in den effektiven Modus erfolgt danach nicht mehr, sondern erst nach Motorneustart. *Dies wird als unzulässige Abschalteinrichtung bewertet.*"
> 
> *Fahrzeuge erkennen Prüffahrt*
> Auf BR-Anfrage erläutert das Ministerium zudem den KBA-Sachstand zur sogenannten Kühlmittelsolltemperatur-Regelung. Die hat die Behörde als *unzulässige Abschalteinrichtung* in Euro-5-Dieseln von Daimler ausfindig gemacht,* weil die betroffenen Fahrzeuge eine Prüffahrt erkennen.* Dazu schreibt das Ministerium: "Die von Daimler in den betroffenen Fahrzeugen verbaute Strategie zum geregelten Kühlmittelthermostat schaltet unter Prüfbedingungen in einen Modus, bei dem unter Regelung einer niedrigen Kühlmitteltemperatur (…) der NOx-Grenzwert in der Typprüfung eingehalten wird."Bewegt sich das Fahrzeug länger als eine Prüffahrt dauert, regelt es die Abgasreinigung anders: "Fährt man das Fahrzeug weiter, wird anschließend nach Ablauf eines *Timers* dann eine höhere Kühlmitteltemperatur eingeregelt. Dies hat zur Folge, dass geringere AGR-Raten geschaltet werden, mit denen der NOx-Grenzwert nicht mehr gehalten werden kann." *Dies sei als unzulässige Abschalteinrichtung zu werten, lautet das Fazit des Ministeriums.*











						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				





Edit2:

Der BGH kann mal wieder nicht über die Thermofenster entscheiden, weil der Kläger kurz vorher die Revision zurückgezogen hat. 
Da scheint recht viel Schweigegeld von VW zu fließen, das da bisher nichts dazu rauskommt was VW für die Rücknahme der Revision anbietet. 









						Abgasaffäre: BGH entscheidet nicht zu Thermofenster
					

Weil der Kläger seine Revision zurückgenommen hat, kann der BGH nicht klären, ob VW auch mit dem Software-Update vorsätzlich sittenwidrig geschädigt hat.




					www.lto.de


----------



## seahawk (5. Juni 2021)

Wichtiger Erfolg für die DUH und alle Bürger Deutschlands. Der EUGH bestätigt die Pflichtverletzung Deutschlands bei der Einhaltung der Grenzwerte für gesunde Luft. 









						EuGH-Urteil zu Stickstoffdioxiden: Kommen jetzt mehr Fahrverbote in Deutschland?
					

Deutschland hat bei der Luftreinhaltung gepatzt. In welchen Städten drohen jetzt neue Fahrverbote? Müssen Autos von der Straße? Die Antworten auf die wichtigsten Fragen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




E


----------



## fotoman (5. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wichtiger Erfolg für die DUH und alle Bürger Deutschlands. Der EUGH bestätigt die Pflichtverletzung Deutschlands bei der Einhaltung der Grenzwerte für gesunde Luft.


Für die DUH ja, aber unter Garantie nicht für alle Bürger Deutschlands. Warum der EUGH dafür so lange brauchte werden sie auch nur selber wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2021)

Das große Verfahren ein paar Jahre dauern ist doch normal.

Interessanter ist eigentlich eher das Urteil des BVerfG zum Klimaschutzgesetz und das in Den Haag gegen Shell. Denn damit hatte nicht wirklich jemand gerechnet.









						Klima-Beschluss des BVerfG: Auch international wichtig
					

Das Klimaschutzgesetz ist teilweise verfassungswidrig, so das BVerfG. Der Beschluss fügt sich in den Kontext anderer internationaler Klimaklagen ein.




					www.lto.de
				












						Klima-Urteil gegen Shell
					

Das Urteil im Klima-Prozess gegen Shell ist bahnbrechend: im Umweltvölkerrecht und für die Verantwortung von Unternehmen zur Einhaltung der Menschenrechte.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2022)

EILMELDUNG

*DUH darf gegen Typengenehmigung von Millionen Dieselautos klagen*

Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe klagt gegen die Genehmigung von Softwareupdates durch das Kraftfahrtbundesamt. Es geht um Millionen Fahrzeuge, die ein illegales Thermofenster erhalten haben. Der EuGH gibt der Klage der DUH nun grünes Licht. Zudem stellte der EuGH nochmals klar, dass Thermofenster in Dieselautos, die die Abgasreinigung bei völlig üblichen Temperaturen herunterfahren, illegal sind.









						EuGH: DUH darf gegen Diesel-Software-Updates klagen
					

Die Bundesregierung wollte es verhindern. Doch nach einem Urteil des EuGH, darf die Deutsche Umwelthilfe wegen Abschalteinrichtungen das KBA verklagen.




					www.lto.de
				



(Artikel hat am Abend des 08.11.2022 ein großes Update mit ausführlicher Herleitung der Klagebefugnis und den rechtlichen Konsequenzen erhalten)
*Millionen Diesel-Autos droht Stilllegung wegen Thermofenster*









						Paukenschlag gegen Betrugsdiesel: Europäischer Gerichtshof bestätigt Klagebefugnis der Deutschen Umwelthilfe und erklärt Abschalteinrichtungen bei Millionen Diesel-Pkw für illegal
					

Berlin (ots) - - Höchstrichterliches Urteil in der Dieselgate-Affäre: Deutsche Umwelthilfe hat das Recht, gegen Typgenehmigungen des Kraftfahrt-Bundesamtes vorzugehen - EuGH...




					www.presseportal.de
				





> DUH fordert von Bundesverkehrsminister Wissing: Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt muss nun sofort die betroffenen mindestens fünf Millionen Diesel-Pkw und Nutzfahrzeuge zur Hardware-Nachrüstung mit Entschädigung der Halter zurückrufen - ohne Hardware-Nachrüstung sind die Autos zwingend gegen Entschädigung der Halter stillzulegen












						EuGH: Deutsche Umwelthilfe darf gegen Thermofenster klagen
					

Dürfen Umweltorganisationen gegen Behörden-Entscheidungen klagen? Ja, sagt der EuGH - und bestätigte damit, dass die Klage der Deutschen Umwelthilfe gegen sogenannte Thermofenster zulässig ist.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2022)

Und was soll da das Ergebnis sein?

Hardwarenachrüstungen sind in den meisten Fällen nicht möglich.
Also soll jetzt das einwandfrei fahrende Auto vom KBA stillgelegt werden und der Eigentümer bekommt bei einem 12 Jahren Alten Wagen noch eine Restwertentschädigung von vielleicht 2500€?

Tolle Lösung auch für die Umwelt.....für 2500 würde ich mir einen schönen Joungtimer kaufen....ohne KAT.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hardwarenachrüstungen sind in den meisten Fällen nicht möglich.



Woraus schließt du das?
Die BMWs fahren in den USA seit fast 15 Jahren mit der SCR-Technik rum.









						Wie Nachrüstung doch funktioniert
					

Frontal21 berichtete über ein Experiment mit einem BMW X3.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2022)

Ich schrieb in den meisten Fällen.

Das genannte Beispiel taugt nicht.
Man hat einfach ein fertig entwickeltes System in ein Baugleiches Fahrzeug eingebaut.
Die meisten Euro 5 Fahrzeuge gibt es aber nicht mit fertig entwickelter "Nachrüsthardware".
Und nach über 10 Jahren lohnt es auch nicht noch etwas zu entwickeln.

Daher siehe oben, 10 Jahre altes Blech, dafür gibts dann 2 bis 3 tausend Euro und fertig ist.

Davon abgesehen hat als erstes Unternehmen VW sich zu dem Urteil geäußert.
"Man sieht keinen Handlungsbedarf."


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2022)

VW hat in dem ganzen Skandal nie Handlungsbedarf gesehen.
Sonst müssten sie ganz offen ihren großen Betrug zugeben.

Die richtige Entscheidung -   um auch abzuschrecken - wäre, dass die Fahrzeuge gegen Neupreis zurückzugeben sind.
Aber da muss man ggf. wieder auf den EuGH warten.


----------



## Eckism (10. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die richtige Entscheidung -   um auch abzuschrecken - wäre, dass die Fahrzeuge gegen Neupreis zurückzugeben sind.
> Aber da muss man ggf. wieder auf den EuGH warten.


Das würde ja bedeuten, ich bekomme 100.000€ (84.000€ vom Hersteller, 16.000€ vom Staat), obwohl ich nur 31.000€ für meinen Gebrauchtwagen bezahlt hab...bin dabei.
Kurz davor kauf ich mir noch ein paar Gebrauchtwagen.^^


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

Wichtig ist, dass die Dreckschleudern aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. So schnell wie möglich. Die Kunden sind voll umfänglich zu entschädigen. Als nächstes hoffe ich, dass die DUH alle Autos auf solche Abschalteinrichtungen testet und bei Verdacht eine Stilllegung erreicht.


----------



## Eckism (10. November 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass die Dreckschleudern aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. So schnell wie möglich. Die Kunden sind voll umfänglich zu entschädigen. Als nächstes hoffe ich, dass die DUH alle Autos auf solche Abschalteinrichtungen testet und bei Verdacht eine Stilllegung erreicht.


Das wird aber richtig teuer für Deutschland...die Hersteller gehen in Deutschland pleite und die Leute werden Arbeitslos.
Von dem geheule, das Autofahrer was bekommen und Nicht-Autofahrer leer ausgehen fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2022)

Wir haben die Angestellten der Autohersteller doch schon die letzten Jahre auf Steuerzahlerkosten durchgefüttert. Können wir auch weitermachen, wenn es offiziell Hartz heißt und nicht mehr Kurzarbeitergeld, wird es sogar deutlich billiger. Und für die Unsummen an Subventionen, die VW, BMW und Mercedes dafür abgreifen, dass sie am Ende doch nur in China aufbauen und ihre Gewinne sonstwohin verschieben, hätte man schon manch zukunftstaugliche Branche von 0 auf neu aufbauen können. Betrügende Umweltverschmutzer haben heute genauso wenig eine Zukunft wie Steinkohle anno 1980. Da Geld hinterherzuschmeißen ist nur teuer, aber keine Lösung.

Aber vorerst gibt es da ja noch ein paar Milliarden Gewinn, die man erstmal abzweigen könnte, ehe überhaupt irgendjemand in Sichtweite einer "Pleite" gerät.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb in den meisten Fällen.
> 
> Das genannte Beispiel taugt nicht.
> Man hat einfach ein fertig entwickeltes System in ein Baugleiches Fahrzeug eingebaut.
> Die meisten Euro 5 Fahrzeuge gibt es aber nicht mit fertig entwickelter "Nachrüsthardware".



Das wäre zu prüfen. Da in den USA entsprechend schärfere Grenzwerte schon länger einzuhalten sind, müssten eigentlich für recht viele Fahrzeuge, bei denen "Nachrüstungen technisch unmöglich sind" die passenden Teile im Regal liegen. Ich erinnere mich an ähnliche Beispiele für VW- und Mercedes-Modelle. Für einige andere Modelle hatten Zulieferer damals auch schon binnen relativ kurzer Zeit Nachrüstlösungen fertig. Es ist schließlich keine Wissenschaft, einen sauberen Diesel zu bauen. Komplex wird es erst, wenn man maximal 1 Cent mehr ausgeben will, als zwingend nötig ist, um sich irgendwie durch die Tests zu mogeln.

Und sollte es dennoch Fälle geben, wo der Hersteller eine Nachrüstung verweigert, könnte sich die Entschädigung richtig lohnen. Normalerweise gibt es da bei einem Totalausfall zwei Ansätze:
1. Es wird der Widerbeschaffungswert für einen mindestens gleichwertigen Ersatz erstattet. Wenn das ganze Modell aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird, wäre die nächst-nicht-schlechtere Alternative in aller Regel ein Exemplar des Nachfolgers mit vergleichbarem Kilometerstand. Nettes Upgrade. Selbst wenn der Hersteller sich erfolgreich auf etwas gleich altes als Bezugspunkt herausredet, kann man aufgrund der Streckenkosten auf ein Dieselmodell bestehen und jetzt rate mal, was mangels Angebot ziemlich schnell im Preis steigen würde? Diesel aus der Generation, von der ein Großteil ausgemustert werden muss. Das heißt selbst wenn nur dieser Wert erstattet wird, bekommt man dafür locker einen solideren Benziner.
2. Man teilt den offiziellen Neupreis durch den bereits erfolgten Nutzungsanteil relativ zur erwartbaren Gesamtlebensdauer. Die liegt bei Autos in Deutschland typischerweise bei 200000-30000 km und um die 25 Jahre und es wäre für VW & Co nicht gerade die beste Publicity wenn sie darauf beharren, dass ihre Kisten grundsätzlich früher auseinanderfallen. Für einen 12,5 Jahre alten Wagen mit 150000 km auf der Uhr müssten also 50% des Neupreises erstattet werden. Strengenommen nach Liste und ggf. noch inflationsbereinigt.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch schnell einen zulegen, könnte sich lohnen...

Was dagegen in solchen Fällen kaum zulässig ist: Nur den Schwacke-Restwert ersetzen. Da kann man auch einschlägige Urteile aus Versicherungsfällen heranziehen, bei denen regelmäßig Reparaturen auch ein gewisses Stück über dem ermittelten Restwert bezahlt werden müssen, weil eben vollkommen klar ist, dass der Verkaufspreis eines Gebrauchtwagens spürbar unter dem Nutzwert liegt, den der Wagen noch darstellt. Schließlich kann man auf den Verkaufspreis eine Händlermarge draufschlagen und findet immer noch Leute, die das als angemessen für den Nutzwert bezahlen.


----------

